# Sokkoló



## Leona (2005 Március 6)

Nem engedték be Bocskai szülőházába Eörsi Mátyást
MTI 
2005. március 5., szombat 20:43
Fiatalok 25 fős csoportja NEM feliratú papírlapok erdejével várta Eörsi Mátyás SzDSz-es képviselőt, aki Eckstein Kovács Péter RMDSz-es szenátor társaságában érkezett a Sapientia egyetem székházában, Bocskai kolozsvári szülőházába.


Tüntetők akadályozták meg szombaton Eörsi Mátyást Kolozsváron abban, hogy megtartsa előadását a Sapientia Erdélyi Magyar Tudományegyetemen (EMTE). Az SZDSZ országgyűlési képviselője szombaton délután Kolozsvár és a tágabb régió perspektívái az Európai Unióban címmel akart előadást tartani az EMTE központi székhelyén, ám mintegy húsz-harminc személy elállta az útját a terem bejárata előtt. Eörsi Mátyás megpróbált utat törni magának a tiltakozók között, ami miatt kisebb lökdösődés támadt, de tettlegességre nem került sor. 
A tiltakozókat a magyar politikus mellett a vendéglátó Eckstein-Kovács Péter, a Romániai Magyar Demokrata Szövetség szenátora, a szövetség platformjaként működő Szabadelvű Kör elnöke próbálta jobb belátásra bírni, sikertelenül. 

Közben a tüntetők tiltakozó jelszavakat skandáltak, és azt kiabálták a vendég felé, hogy december 5-én, a kettős állampolgárságról tartott magyarországi népszavazás után ők is úgy érezték magukat, mint most Eörsi. 

A helyszínen osztogatott egyik szórólap szerint Eörsi Mátyás nemcsak tetteivel, de nyilatkozataiban is megtagadta a magyar nemzetet", s Eörsi Mátyás még Funarnál is több kárt okozott a kolozsvári magyarságnak". Egy másik szórólap Bocskai István erdélyi fejedelem végrendeletét idézte, amelyben az egykori uralkodó arra kérte az erdélyieket, hogy ne szakadjanak el Magyarországtól, a magyarországiakat pedig arra, hogy ne taszítsák el az erdélyieket. 

Az EMTE székhelye előtti tiltakozás miatt az előadást végül Eckstein-Kovács Péter kolozsvári szenátori irodájában tartották meg. Eörsi Mátyás az incidenssel kapcsolatban az MTI kolozsvári munkatársának nyilatkozva elmondta: sajnálattal vette tudomásul, hogy a tiltakozók erőszakot alkalmaztak. 

Emlékeztetett rá, hogy Kolozsváron két előadást tartott a népszavazásról, az egyik előadás közönsége nem értett egyet érveivel, a másik előadás szabadelvűekből álló közönsége pedig elfogadta mondanivalóját. Meg kell hallgatni egymást, erre most nem kerülhetett sor. 

Sajnálom, visszajövök máskor is, szívesen beszélek arról, amit gondolok azokkal is, akik nem értenek egyet velem" - mondta az SZDSZ politikusa, aki szerint a tüntetők közül szép számban voltak jelen a Babes-Bolyai Tudományegyetemen pénteken megtartott előadáson is, amely békés, nyugodt légkörben zajlott le. Olyan Kárpát-medencét szeretnék, ahol az egyet nem értők is odafigyelnek egymás érveire. Erre néha van lehetőség, most, Kolozsváron nem volt" - jelentette ki. 

A Magyarok Világszövetségének sajtóközleményével kapcsolatban, miszerint Eörsi azért érkezett Kolozsvárra, hogy előkészítse Gyurcsány Ferenc magyar miniszterelnök március 15-re Erdélybe tervezett látogatását, elmondta: sem megerősíteni, sem cáfolni nem tudja ezt az értesülést, hiszen nem tagja a kormánynak, ezért nem ismeri a miniszterelnök programját.


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 6)

Leona írta:


> Nem engedték be Bocskai szülőházába Eörsi Mátyást


Szulni akart? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 6)

:``:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 6)

:shock: Mintha a m.o. hozta rendebe es inditottak volna be az egyetemet.MAdl ur nem itt volt az atadasan?
jelege; irany europa


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 6)

Olvasd el ismét a hírt Melitta. Nem M.o. ellen tüntettek a diákok, hanem az SZDSZ ellen, amelyik az MSZP-vel közösen a népszavazás bojkottálására kampányolt. Most azt akarták, hogy az SZDSZ-es képviselő érezze át, hogy mi is az a kirekesztés.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 6)

Nem akarom elovenni a regi notat, de jelenleg kormanyon vannak es m.o.- i segitseggel hanem teljesen hoztak rendbe.
A csatlakozasi lehetosegekrol tartott volna eloadast, hat finoman szolva illet volna meghallgatni.
Az eu ugy fontosabb egesz romania szamara beleertve a nagyszamu magyarsagot is mint part vita vagy par hoborgo egyetemista, akik nem kivancsiak erre a temakore.


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 7)

Utóbbi soraiddal egyetértek, csak azt kivántam kihangsúlyozni, hogy a diákok az SZDSZ és nem Magyarország ellen tüntettek. Egyébként annak semmi jelentősége nincs, hogy kormányon vannak. A hatalom nem szentesítheti az igazságtalanságot.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 7)

es mit tartasz igazsagtalanak? Hogy segitettek rendbe hozni az egyetemet,vagy hogy tajekoztatni akarjak az eus csatlakozas lehetosegeirol,hisz erre az eu is kerte M.o.-ot?
vagy hitelesebb lenne olyan parttol a tajekoztatas aki meg a parlamentbe sincs?
Efike csak erdeklodok :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 7)

:shock:


> Hogy segitettek rendbe hozni az egyetemet


 Az SZDSZ ?


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 7)

Már bocsánat, hogy beleszólok, nekem úgy rémlik, minha az előző kormány segítette volna az egyetemet, kormányszinten szerintem egy katolikus egyetemet nem támogat(na) az SZDSZ
Assszem, de ez nem biztos, talán Pastoral tudja pontosan a SApientia három rend, a bencés, a ferences, és a piaristákból alakult meg....


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 7)

Teljesen mindegy hogy ki megy oda vagy kit hivnak meg eloadasra nem part tagtoborzasra mentek. Orbant se fogadjak igy sehol meg ott se ahol kevesbe szeretik.
Az is lenyegtelen ki melyik kormany de m.o. ado fizetoi segitettek rendbe hozni az egyetemet.
Egyetemista urak kellenne egy kicsit tisztelni az eloadasra meghivott vendeg eloadokat.
Valahol olvastam hogy rendbe hoztak es nagy vita volt a tulajdon miatt , de aztan lecsendesedtek a kedelyek mire Madl ur elvagta az avato szalagot.


----------



## kandur (2005 Március 7)

A diakok azert tuntettek, mert az szdsz nem tamogatta a kettos allampolgarsag megadasat a hataron tuli magyarok szamara, sot nagyon is agressziv kampanyt folytatott az erdelyi magyarsag ellen.
Ezek uta n nem is tudom hogyan volt pofaja Romaniaba jonni, es Europarol hablatyolni.
Romania mar regen megadta a kettos allampoolgarsgot a hataron tul elo romanok szamara, tehat sokkal kozelebb van Europahoz, mint az szdsz, aki idejon hoborogni, hogy o europai es mi nem vagyunk azok.
Majd o elmagyarazza nekunk
mert mi le vagyunk maradva
akkor nem tudom, hogy a magyarok miert jonnek ide cukrot venni?
Magyarorszagon nincs cukor?
Van, csak ketszer annyiba kerul.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 7)

Sokan gondoljak ugy hogy ha kalacsot adnak akkor a tanacs is jar.
ergo 
csak az adjon tanacsot aki kalacsot is add. :lol: 
Akkor is kellenne tiltalozni mikor a segitseg megy.


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 7)

kandur írta:


> Aakkor nem tudom, hogy a magyarok miert jonnek ide cukrot venni?
> Magyarorszagon nincs cukor?
> Van, csak ketszer annyiba kerul.


A cukornak ehhez semmi köze (szerintem). Hozzánk meg az osztrákok jártak tejfölért.....a románok meg dolgozni, mert itt mégis többet keresnek. Ez nem politka, ez egyszerűen úgy hívják túlélés.


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 7)

:656:


----------



## Laci (2005 Március 7)

Azért azt se felejtsük el,hogy a lakosság nem az SZDSZ és az MSZP kampánya miatt szavazott így.Ha ez a két párt meg sem szólal ebben az ügyben ,akkor is ez lett volna az eredmény.Egyszerűen azért mert a lakosság nem tud és nem akar több terhet vállalni közvetlenül az EU csatlakozás után! Főleg nem egy kikényszerített népszavazás apropóján.Akkor is így gondolom, pedig én igennel szavaztam,teljesen érzelmi alapon.Tehát gazdsági vetületét nem tudtam átlátni és nem is lehetett.A többi honfitársam sem láthatta át ,ezért volt a félelem vezérelte közömbösség.
Eörsi ne menjen Erdélybe ! Románia így is úgy is csatlakozni fog és akkor szabad lesz a jövés-menés.


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 7)

Laci írta:


> *Azért azt se felejtsük el,hogy a lakosság nem az SZDSZ és az MSZP kampánya miatt szavazott így*.Ha ez a két párt meg sem szólal ebben az ügyben ,akkor is ez lett volna az eredmény.Egyszerűen azért mert a lakosság nem tud és nem akar több terhet vállalni közvetlenül az EU csatlakozás után! Főleg nem egy kikényszerített népszavazás apropóján.Akkor is így gondolom, pedig én igennel szavaztam,teljesen érzelmi alapon.Tehát gazdsági vetületét nem tudtam átlátni és nem is lehetett.A többi honfitársam sem láthatta át ,ezért volt a félelem vezérelte közömbösség.
> Eörsi ne menjen Erdélybe ! Románia így is úgy is csatlakozni fog és akkor szabad lesz a jövés-menés.


Nos, ezt mi is meg tudtuk állapítani, és így is igaz, akkor már csak az a kérdés, hogy a kedves politikusaink ezt miért nem látták/látják be? Kár volt lejáratni magukat....


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 7)

Nos szépségeim és rémségeim, akkor itt és most ezt a témát zárjuk le és több szó ne is essék róla. Csak szelíden szeretném emlékeztetni a nagyérdeműt, hogy e téma miatt kezdődtek a bajaink.


----------



## Laci (2005 Március 7)

Tudod Leona itt az a szomorú,hogy azok sem érzik magukat lehjáratódva,akik keresztül préselték ezt a népszavazást.Ők miért nem gondolkodtak azon,hogy mi lesz ha -nem a kormány-hanem a nép dönt így?Ne törd a fejed  ! Azért nem foglakoztak vele,mert nem az ő zsebük bánta ennek a procedurának a költségeit.Azért egy hivatalban lévő kormány csak elmondhatja az aggályait egy ilyen kérdésben,nem?Az ellenzék mindig -státuszából adódóan-könnyen rávágja :mehet.Mert ha balul üt ki a dolog még mindig rálehet kenne a kormányra.Mert gondoljunk bele! Hogy ez nem járt volna terhekkel azért az csak duma.
Én úgy fogom fel: a lakosság ezt, és most nem tartotta időszerűnek! Ha elfogadjuk a népfelség elvét,ezt miért nem fogadjuk el?
Azut meg tényleg komolyan gondolom,hogy ne menjünk mi Erdélybe magyarázni az EU -tagságot! Mert vak vezet világtalant....


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 7)

Megismétlem
Nos szépségeim és rémségeim, akkor itt és most ezt a témát zárjuk le és több szó ne is essék róla. Csak szelíden szeretném emlékeztetni a nagyérdeműt, hogy e téma miatt kezdődtek a bajaink.
_________________


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 7)

Részemről értve.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

Efike írta:


> Nos szépségeim és rémségeim, akkor itt és most ezt a témát zárjuk le és több szó ne is essék róla. Csak szelíden szeretném emlékeztetni a nagyérdeműt, hogy e téma miatt kezdődtek a bajaink.


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 7)

:shock: Valamit akartál még, vagy Efi idézed? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 7)

Ha nem vetted volna eszre, kisse elmaradtam , mert kezdtetek ugy viselkedni mint akik nem is a zartosztalyon vannak. En meg nem vegyulok :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 8)

csocsike írta:


> En meg nem vegyulok :evil:


Dehogynem. Sosavval probaltad mar? :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

Meg nem :evil: Saletromsavval es kensavval katalizator jelenleteben eros hutessel mar probalkoztam. Ja , es volt nallam egy kis glicerin is :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 8)

csocsike írta:


> Meg nem :evil: Saletromsavval es kensavval katalizator jelenleteben eros hutessel mar probalkoztam. Ja , es volt nallam egy kis glicerin is :evil:


Na jo. Ettol hullott a hajad. Most probalj egy sosavas furdot venni. :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 8)

Nem ferek bele a kadba a Duli pancsol a sosavamba :shock: :shock: 
Mar nem pancsol :evil:
Oldodik a csaladi feszultseg :evil:


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 8)

csocsike írta:


> Ha nem vetted volna eszre, kisse elmaradtam , mert kezdtetek ugy viselkedni mint akik nem is a zartosztalyon vannak. En meg nem vegyulok :evil:



:lol:


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 8)

:shock: Terry Black megfenyegette Semjén Zsolt Fideszes képviselőt, ha nem mond le, nyilvánosságra hozza a magyar parlamenti képviselők szexuális devianciáit, ki a homokos, ki a pedofil stb...
T. B. 15 napot adott Semjénnek a lemondásra, állítólag egy kijelentés miatt haragudott meg Semjénre.... :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 8)

No jobbnak látom, ha én is nekilátok listát készíteni. Azért lehet az ilyen tevékenységgel valamit kezdeni :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 8)

Te milyen listát fogsz írni? És főleg kikről?


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 8)

:evil: Már rajta vagy 8)


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 8)

Relax, Efi :wink: 
Egy valamirevaló listán ott a helyem...persze nem mindegy ki készíti :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 8)

:4:


----------



## kandur (2005 Március 10)

:!:


----------



## kandur (2005 Március 10)

nem ezt az emotikont akartam kuldeni, hanem azt, amelyik kalapal.


----------



## kandur (2005 Március 10)

:!:


----------



## kandur (2005 Március 10)

:!: :,,:


----------



## kandur (2005 Március 10)

na jol van, ha nem kalapal, legalabb lovoldozzon.


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 10)

:shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 11)

Piásan rendőrre támadt Udvaros Dorottya 



Budapest - Elkapták a rendőrök Udvaros Dorottyát (50) Óbudán. A népszerű színésznő tegnap éjszaka ittasan vezette a gépkocsiját, sőt még a rendőrökkel is összeugrott, akiknek azt kiabálta, hogy inkább a rablókat és gyilkosokat üldöznék, minthogy a művészekkel szórakoznak. Udvaros jogosítványát elvették. 





Egy II. kerületi rendőrjárőr figyelt fel csütörtök hajnalban a felhévízi Lajos utcán egy rendkívül nagy sebességgel haladó gépkocsira, amelyet végül az Ürömi úton leállítottak. A volánnál a népszerű színésznő, számos hazai film főszereplője, Udvaros Dorottya ült. Információink szerint amint a színésznő leengedte az ablakot, megcsapta a rendőröket az erős alkoholszag. Hirtelen azt gondolták, hogy talán valamilyen ital kiömlött a kocsiban, de mivel erre nem hivatkozott a színésznő, megszondáztatták. A szonda elszíneződött. Ezt látva Udvaros Dorottya támadásba lendült, és hangosan szidalmazta a rendőröket. 

Felháborodva kiabálta, hogy inkább rablókat és gyilkosokat üldözzenek, és ne a művészeket zaklassák. A rendőrök udvariasan felajánlották neki, hogy a kapitányságon megfújhatja az úgynevezett Seres-szondát, amely azonnal kiadja az alkoholszint pontos eredményét. A gépkocsijába természetesen nem ülhetett vissza. Bevitték a kapitányságra, ahol Udvaros megtagadta a Seres-szonda megfújását. Ezért vitték tovább az ügyeletes rendőrorvoshoz vérvételre. A színésznő jogosítványát elvették, mivel ezt csak akkor kaphatja vissza, ha a véralkoholszintje 0,8 ezrelék alatt marad. Akkor csak szabálysértési eljárás indul ellene, és pénzbüntetéssel megúszhatja. Ha nem, akár szabadságvesztésre is ítélhető. Ahhoz pedig, hogy 0,8 ezrelék fölötti alkoholszintet mutassanak ki, elég, ha két pohár sört vagy egy felest fogyasztott. Udvaros ellen megindítják az eljárást. Közölték vele, hogy a gépkocsiját csak olyan személy viheti el, akinek van érvényes jogosítványa. 
- Két felfegyverzett rendőr az erejével és a hatalmával visszaélve, kezemet hátra bilincselve vitt a Gyorskocsi utcába vérvételre - mondta felháborodva Udvaros Dorottya. - Erőszakkal rángattak ki a kocsiból. Elképzelhető, hogy begurultam. Éjszaka autózik egy bundás, Kossuth-díjas színésznő egyedül, és azt követelik, hogy menjen velük. Mondtam: telefonálok ügyvédért és a férjemért. Nem tartom ezt jogosnak. Nem ittam alkoholt, és nem igaz, hogy elszíneződött a szonda, és én nem provokáltam őket, mint ahogyan állítják. Most itt állok jogsi nélkül, amikor a fél életemet autóban töltöm. Nem voltak hajlandóak arra válaszolni, hogy mikor kapom vissza. 

:shock: :


----------



## FiFike (2005 Március 11)

Mi lett az eredmeny ? Mennyi volt a muveszno alkoholszintje ? :111:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 11)

Nem fujta meg a szondat, igy bekisertek vervetelre. Bent a kapitanysagon sem volt hajlando a szondat megfujni.
:wink:


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 12)

FiFike írta:


> Mi lett az eredmeny ? Mennyi volt a muveszno alkoholszintje ? :111:


Volt egy kis vér az alkoholjában... :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 12)

:lol: van mar ket ugyved aki vedi a ladyt. :wink:


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 12)

FiFike írta:


> Mi lett az eredmeny ? Mennyi volt a muveszno alkoholszintje ? :111:


Volt egy kis vér az alkoholjában... :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 12)

Elvonokurara javasoljuk a muvesznot,a megmaradt piat meg a mi raktarunkba lehet szallitani, mire alkohol helyet ver fog csorgedezni az ereibe addig ugyis megromlana annyi pia nala. :lol: 
A szesztestverek mindig osszetartanak, a raktarunk meg ugyis mindig ures :wink:


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 12)

Riadókészültség a rendőrségnél
március 12. 13:59
[Havaria]
Riadókészültségbe helyezték a Rendészeti Biztonsági Szolgálatot. A Kerepesi úti rendőrlaktanya teljes állománya, körübelül 2600 fő kapott riadóértesítést szombaton a déli órákban. Valamennyiüknek a laktanyába kell vonulniuk egy kettő illetve négy órán belül, további feladatot ott kapnak. Garamvölgyi László az Országos Rendőr-főkapitányság szóvivője megerősítette a hírügynökség értesüléseit. Mint mondta az éves kiképzési tervben riadót rendeltek el, amely a futárszolgálat kivételével teljes személyi állományt érinti. 
:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 12)

Meg a vegen palota forradalom lesz. :shock: egy egy utat lezartak de csak rovid idore ,hogy mindenki kello keppen megijedjen. 8)


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> Meg a vegen palota forradalom lesz. :shock: egy egy utat lezartak de csak rovid idore ,hogy mindenki kello keppen megijedjen. 8)


Tudod Melitta, itt nem az útlezárástól ijedünk meg....attól egy kicsit többről szól már a dolog. :!:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 12)

Money Money money ABBA egzuttestol :wink:


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 21)

Nem kívánták Gyurcsány feleségének a salátáját

Dobrev Klára, a miniszterelnök felesége salátakészítő tanfolyamot tartott a Szent István Középiskola diákjainak. Az ő védnökségével működő Éld meg az életed! szervezet, a IX. Kerületi Vöröskereszt és a Honvédelmi Minisztérium ezzel az akcióval próbálta felhívni a figyelmet az egészséges táplálkozásra nevelés fontosságára. A gyerekek nagy része ugyanakkor úgy gondolta, az eseménynek semmi értelme nem volt. A saláta sem tartozik a kedvenc ételeik közé, és az iskolai büfében sem lehet kapni.

A saláta a kémiateremben készült

"Mi nem eszünk salátát, csak ha anyu csinál" - mesélték másodikos gimnazista fiúk. "Magamtól nem eszem, nem is hiányzik" - mondták mások. "Sokan esznek azért salátát, van fiúosztály, akik fociznak, ők biztos sokat esznek, mert szükségük van rá" - vélte egy elsős lány. Miki bácsi, a büfés ugyan nem árul salátát, de a szendvicsekbe mindig tesz zöldséget - mondták el a büfé védelmében.

Dobrev Klára, miután megérkezett a kémiaterembe, melyet salátakészítés céljára jelöltek ki, kötényt kötött. Gyümölcssalátát készítettek néhány kötényes lány segítségével. A fiúk, akik bejöttek a terembe, külön álldogáltak, és nézték, amint Dobrev Klára fotósokkal és kamerákkel körülvéve salátát készít. 

Ezek beletúrtak a kezükkel!

"Szerintem nem igazán van értelme ennek, itt vannak benn húszan csak azért, hogy az újságírók lássák" - mondta egy másodikos lány az [origo] kérdésére, hogy hasznos-e így népszerűsíteni a salátakészítést. "Ennek? Semmi értelme. Mi csak ide bejöttünk, és várjuk, hátha leesik valami kaja" - nevetett az egyik bámészkodó diák. "De most már meggondoltuk magunkat, mert ezek a kezükkel beletúrtak!" - tette hozzá a mellette álló fiú. Amikor a diákok látták, hogy a gyümölcssalátát megszórták mogyoróval, inkább kimentek a teremből. 




A salátáról megtudtuk, hgy mindig frissen kell enni és minden hozzávalót alaposan meg kell mosni. Dobrev Klára azt ajánlotta, a gyerekek műanyag dobozba csomagolva az iskolába is hozzanak salátát. "Ezentúl figyelni fogom, hogy eszitek-e a műanyag dobozból a salátát!" - figyelmeztette Hegedűs Sándor igazgató a diákokat. 

Ajándék C-vitamin is járt

A Szent István Középiskolában a miniszterelnök feleségének látogatása alkalmából átfogó egészségre nevelő napot tartottak. A salátakészítés tanítása mellett azok a diákok, akik kitöltöttek egy kérdőívet, egy doboz C-vitamint is kaptak ajándékba, a pedagógusok pedig előadásokon vehettek részt. 

Nagyon fontos, hogy a pedagógusok is megtudják, mekkora szerepe van az iskolának az egészséges életmódra nevelésben - magyarázta az iskola testnevelőtanára az [origo]-nak.* "Ezek a gyerekek még nagyon fogékonyak az egészséges életre, de többek között a drogra is, ezért jobb, ha az egészségre is felhívjuk a figyelmüket. Ez talán fontosabb, mint a drogprevenció" - vélekedett. *

[origo]
:shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 21)

:shock: Hát nem ezt magyaráztam én is Neked mindig ? Nuku pia, nuku cigi, nuku szex, nuku hús. Egyél salátát. 
Mi ez a Gyurcsányné D. Klára ? Biológus ? Diétásnővér ? 
Azt azért értem, hogy le akar szoktatni mindenkit az evésről.


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 21)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Hát nem ezt magyaráztam én is Neked mindig ? Nuku pia, nuku cigi, nuku szex, nuku hús. Egyél salátát.
> Mi ez a Gyurcsányné D. Klára ? Biológus ? Diétásnővér ?
> Azt azért értem, hogy le akar szoktatni mindenkit az evésről.


Nekem :shock: ? Én utálom a cigit, az alkoholra allergiás vagyok, ezek után még mit akarsz?? Saláta? Gyurcsányné salátája akkor sem kellene, ha az éhhalál küszöbén lennék.....
Amúgy meg jó fej a nőci, saláta....amikor olvasom (valahol, már nem tudom) , hogy az iskolai menzákon hétfőn mindig kiadósabb ételeket igyekeznek adni a gyerekeknek, mert sajnos van olyan kisiskolás, aki hétvégén nem eszik rendesen! Sőt olyat is olvastam , hogy a tanítás előtt reggeli van, mert sokan azt sem kapnak otthon, éhesen meg nem tudnak figyelni...Ezek után igazán okos és kedves gesztus Apró Antal unokájától egy adag saláta.


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 21)

Etesse a férjét génkezelt salátával, meg azokat a marhákat, akik hajlandók 35000 Ft-ot befizetni, hogy együtt reggelizhessenek vele. :evil:


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 21)

Tetszik még az iskola igazgatójának pedálozása " majd ellenőrizni fogom...." hát persze!
A drogprevencióval mi a francnak kevernek be?? És egyébként is nem hiszem, hogy fontosabb lenne a napi saláta fogyasztásának népszerűsítése attól, hogy drogmentes életre neveljük a gyerekeket!
Nem tudom ki PR felelőse a Gyurcsány klánnak, de sz*rul végzi a munkáját, az már biztos, persze ha jobban belegondolok, hogy milyen alapanyagból dolgozik, lehet, hogy más nem is lehet a produktum. :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 21)

Attol fugg milyen olvasatban melyik ujsagot olvasa az ember.
Hogy mi kivetni valo van egy salata keszitesbe? :shock: 
HA Orbanne kolbaszt gyurt volna abba sincs semmi kulonos :!: 
Ez egy program volt ahol az egeszseges eletre hivtak fel a figyelmet, vitaminokat osztogattak, vernyomast mertek vercukorszintet stb.
Ebben csak annyi a "cikki" ha valakit meghivnak nem illlik kigyot bekat mondani. Itt mar regen nem arrol beszelnek tudni illik,hogy mi illik.
HA valakivel nem ertek egyet nem kell meghivni.Azert valakit meghivni ,hogy utana kidumaljak hm...................magaert beszel.


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 21)

Láttam videón Gyurcsány március 15,-i beszédét. Megérdemelte, hogy kifütyülték. Egy ripacs.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 21)

Mivel nem politizalunk, igy nem is kivanjuk M.o. miniszter elnoket minositeni.


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 21)

Efike írta:


> Láttam videón Gyurcsány március 15,-i beszédét. Megérdemelte, hogy kifütyülték. Egy ripacs.


 :656: 

Melitta
Szándékosan nem OLYAN ezt kihangsúlyozom! forrást idéztem, ami jobboldali lenne, ha ez a vélemény, akkor mi lehet a jobboldali lapokon???

Kulturált helyeken bizonyos anyagi háttér,- nevezzük vagyonnak- megléte esetén szinte kötelező jótékonykodni. Legalábbis illik, és ezt be is tartják. Magyarország nem az a hely, ahol ennek a tevékenységnek kulturája lenne, pedig ha már a rohadt kapitalizmus korát éljük, illendő lenne ezt a szokást is átvenni...
A PR szakember már Rotschild báró esetében is jelen volt, segítette elfogadni a fazont a közvéleménynek...ennek az egyik alapja a karitatív cselekedet. De nem midegy mikor mit jótékonykodnak. 
Nekem ez az egész legalább olyan viselkedés, mintha az etióp gyerekenek a fogszuvasodás veszélyeiről tartanék prevenciót, ahelyett, hogy inkább adnék nekik valamit, amitől egyáltalán szuvasodhat a foguk...


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 21)

A 100 leggazdagabb magyarjai m.o. komoly segitseget nyujtanak rengeteget adakoznak van aki nagy dirrel durral reklammal media stb van aki viszont csendben leszi ugyanezt.

Adni nem kotelezo, de jelen esetben salata program melle mit kellett volna meg adni? Legalabb a havi fizeteset is szetoszthatta volna :wink: 
Ahogy a kepeket neztem valoszinu magyar zoldseg lett felhasznalva.
:wink: 
Pontosan van ismeros gyerek aki oda jar es bizony igen el vannak eresztve a mai gimisek. mindenek telefon nemegy hanem 3 db a legjobb cd lejatszo, 1000Ft zsebpenz naponta.
es ez az atlag de ha a gyerek egy kicsit tuloz, akkor is a szegenysegtol olyan messze van ..............mint etiopia.


----------



## Laci (2005 Március 22)

Magyarországon is divattá vált, hogy egy politikai vezető felesége valamilyen hasznos társadalmi tevékenység pártolásához cselekvő módon adja a nevét. Így Göncz Árpád felesége a sérült újszülöttekért végez ma is karitatív tevékenységet,Mádl Dalma a környező országok magyar kisebbségei körében fejt ki hasonlóan pozitív munkát. Gyurcsánynénak,mint fiatal és gyakorló anyukának az iskolás gyermekek körében végzett -a helyes táplálkozás előnyeit propagáló feladat állhat inkább közel.Gondolom ezt én ,aki marhára elfogult vagyok a jelenleg regnáló kompánia iránt,míg Ti a másik oldal irányában echte tárgyilagosak  .Persze lehet sandaságot készakarva keresni és PR -fogásnak beállítani a dolgot,hogy amíg a miniszterelnök férj az állami ünnepen szónokként balfaszkodik-mennyivel stílusosabb volt ma ellenzékben lévő elődje,aki rendszeresen dakota idézetekkel erőszakolta meg a retorika iránt fogékony publikumot  -addig a nagyságos asszony valami ehetetlen moslékot kotyvaszt az iskolába az éhségtől már bevánszorogni is alig képes átlagnebulók számára, akik természetesen ebben a kormányzati ciklusban kerültek az alultápláltsági lét legsanyarúbb mélységeibe  . Hagyjátok kibontakozni Apró Antal unokáját-látjátok már én is a pártállam legsemmitmondóbb és legjelentéktelenebb, az országygűlési pulpituson el-elbóbiskoló figuráját említem-hadd népszerűsítse a korszerű és egészséges táplálkozást az oldalashoz , zaftos pörköltekhez és hamburgerekhez szokott, elhízóban lévű tanulóifjúság körében...Nem árt ezzel senkinek.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 22)

Nekem is volt uk apam :lol: nagyapamrol nem is beszelve.


----------



## obsitos (2005 Március 22)

A Leona utolsó bekezdése nagyon szupi, tetszett. :lol:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 5)

A pápa miatt váltották le az MTV hírigazgatóját

2005. április 5., kedd, 19:25|Utolsó módosítás: 2005. április 5., kedd, 19:31 





Visszavonta Nika György hírigazgatói megbízását kedden Rudi Zoltán, a Magyar Televízió Rt. elnöke - közölte Holub Katalin szóvivő; az ügyben rendkívüli kuratóriumi elnökségi ülést kezdeményező tagok egyike szerint a menesztés nem oldja meg a helyzetet. A menesztés oka a pápa halálhírének késedelmes közlése. 


"A lefolytatott belső vizsgálat megállapításai alapján az MTV Rt. elnöke a mai napon visszavonta Nika György hírigazgatói megbízását" - olvasható a Holub Katalin közleményben. Rudi Zoltán annak megállapítására indított vizsgálatot, terhel-e valakit személyes felelősség, amiért a Magyar Televízió nézői más médiumokhoz képest késve értesültek II. János Pál pápa haláláról. A Magyar Televízió hírigazgatóságát az új vezető kinevezéséig Szűcs Gábor, a Híradó főszerkesztő-helyettese irányítja.

A szóvivő egy másik közleményben tudatta: arról folyt vizsgálat, hogy a köztévé az elvárt szakmai színvonalon tett-e eleget tájékoztatási kötelezettségének II. János Pál pápa életének utolsó napjaiban és halálakor. Megállapították: április 1-3. között a Híradó - a rendes hírfolyam mellett - tizenegy különkiadásban számolt be II. János Pál pápa egészségi állapotáról, majd haláláról, valamint a közszolgálati médium többször változtatta meg műsorát.

"A gyors és hiteles tájékoztatáshoz már korábban cselekvési terv készült, rendelkezésre álltak saját archívumunk felvételei és a pápa életútját bemutató dokumentumfilmek. Az ilyen típusú feladatok koordinálása munkaköréből fakadóan a hírigazgató dolga" - olvasható az anyagban.

"A sajtóban megjelent téves információkkal ellentétben a tény az, hogy a halálhírről tudósító hírügynökségi jelentést követő 6. percben az MTV a képernyő alján futó csíkban tudatta a nézőkkel a halálhírt" - áll a közleményben, amely szerint "a távirati iroda jelentését követő 27. percben az adást megszakítva, élő műsorban, rendkívüli különkiadással jelentkezett a Híradó stúdiója".

"A magunkkal szemben támasztott elvárás az, hogy az ország közvéleménye elsőként a Magyar Televízió képernyőjéről értesülhessen a világ eseményeiről. Ennek az elvárásnak II. János Pál pápa halálnak órájában a Magyar Televízió nem tett eleget, az elnök az ezzel kapcsolatos személyi döntést meghozta" - olvasható a közleményben.

Holub Katalin hangsúlyozta, "a Magyar Televízió a pápa életének utolsó óráiról tudósító, majd a halálhír bejelentését követő műsorainak szakmai színvonala megfelel a médiatörvényben megfogalmazott közszolgálatiság alapelveinek".

Kozák Márton, a közszolgálati médiumot felügyelő közalapítvány kuratóriumába az SZDSZ által jelölt egyik tag szerint - aki az ügyben másodmagával kezdeményezett rendkívüli ülést - a személyi döntés nem oldja meg a kialakult helyzetet.

"Helyes volna, ha Rudi Zoltán nem csak a hírigazgató távozására vonatkozóan vonna le következtetéseket" - jelentette ki, megjegyezve, hogy "a részvénytársaság vezetése az elnök dolga". "Az egy éve hivatalban lévő elnök vezetése alatt az MTV már másodszor követ el olyan súlyos hibát, amire korábban nem volt példa" - mondta a kuratóriumi elnökség tagja.

Az ügy előzményéhez tartozik: az MTV-t felügyelő közalapítvány kuratóriumi elnökségének két, a szabad demokraták javaslatára bekerült tagja hétfőn kezdeményezte: még e héten rendkívüli ülésen foglalkozzon az elnökség azzal, megfelelően alakította-e műsorát a közszolgálati médium azt követően, hogy Rómában bejelentették II. János Pál pápa halálhírét.

Egy nappal korábban, vasárnap Szalai Annamária, az Országos Rádió és Televízió Testület Fidesz által delegált tagja azt nyilatkozta: annak kivizsgálását kezdeményezi a médiahatóságnál, hogy a Magyar Televízió, a kereskedelmi csatornákhoz hasonlóan, miért nem szakította meg idejében adását II. János Pál pápa halálhírét követően.

Az MSZP kulturális és sajtó munkacsoportja szerint "hihetetlen mértékű hibát" követett el a Magyar Televízió, amikor nem szakította meg szórakoztató műsorát a pápa halálhírére - áll hétfői közleményükben. 

Az intézménynél működő egyik, kisebb létszámúnak mondott érdekképviselet, a KÖZszolga elnöksége hétfőn döntött arról, hogy az ügyben vizsgálatot és felelősségre vonást kezdeményez Rudi Zoltánnál, az MTV elnökénél.

(MTI)


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 6)

:shock: LAssan ez olyan lesz mint a szemelyikultusz .
Azert nem valtjak le egy egy csatorna igazgatojat hogy elobb kozolte a halalhiret a papanak mint ahogy meghalt volna?
Mert nem az a baj hogy nem emlekezett meg a hirrol, hanem hogy kesett vele .


----------



## donna (2005 Április 6)

Ez nerm úgy megy, hogy ül mindenki a puskaporraktárban, és lesik az alkalmat, hogy egymás alá gyújtsanak?


----------



## donna (2005 Április 6)

Én kb. 3 havonta tévedek magyar internetes oldalra, de a minap valamiért az indexen kötöttem ki.
Csak egy interjúba kukkantotam bele, ami Annus Adrián és a másik kalapácsvetőnk ügyíével foglalkozott. Az interjú ausztriai ügyvédnőjükkel készült.

Aprócska kis konzekvenciák: 
1. az egész mögött egy japán professzor áll (mellesleg a NOB valami felügyelője), aki feljelentő levelet írt, miszerint magyarországon 30 ezer forintért lehet valami vizeletmanipulátort kapni, és köztudottan minden sportoló használja (ezért volt a különösen gusztustalan vizsgálódás - és jé, az Annus érmét nem a japán kapta, aki második lett?!)
2. Smidt Pál rögtön NEM ÁLLT KI a sportolók melett (LE VELE!!! - karrierdiplomata, aki csak saját kis zsíros pozíciójával van elfoglalva)
3. Sportolóink mellett az egész ország nem állt ki! Ausztriai ügyvédnő egy osztrák példát mondott, miszerint még a hetvenes évek végén két osztrák sportoló bukott - ha jól emlékszem a téli - olimpián, dopping, érmet visszavonták. 
DE Ausztria népe AKKOR IS hősként ünepelte és a vállán hordozta őket.
Nem, ez a nép attól boldog, ha rátaposhat a hőseire - is...
Na már megint legyek büszke rá, hogy magyar vagyok???


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 6)

donna írta:


> Én kb. 3 havonta tévedek magyar internetes oldalra, de a minap valamiért az indexen kötöttem ki.
> Csak egy interjúba kukkantotam bele, ami Annus Adrián és a másik kalapácsvetőnk ügyíével foglalkozott. Az interjú ausztriai ügyvédnőjükkel készült.
> 
> Aprócska kis konzekvenciák:
> ...



Donna gondold már át

Kb 1 évvel, de lehet hogy korábban feljelenti őket, honnan a büdös francból tudja , hogy az olimpián majd pontosan a japán versenyző kapja az érmét? Persze vannak esély találgatások, de ez akkor is a komolytalan kategória
Ha valaki nem tisztességes úton akar sikert elérni, nem az a normális, ha megvétózzák??? :shock: Legyen az sport, vagy bármi más? Azt írod, köztudottan minden versenyző használja- innentől kezdeve akkor semmi értelme az olimpiának...Amúgy tudnivaló, hogy a sport ma már nem a győzelemről és a teljesítményről szól, hanem a pénzről....
Miért kellett volna Shmidt Pálnak rögtön és hirtelen a védelmükre szegődni? Szabályosan csak ugyanazt a doppingtesztet csinálták első körben, mint az összes többi olimpián induló sportoló- egyébiránt volt akkor egy délceg sportminiszterünk, ki még Shmidt Páltól hatékonyabban tudott volna intézkedni- leírjam a nevét, vagy tudod?
Ki állítja , hogy a győztesek nincsenek megbecsülve? :shock: Pontosan nem tudom, érmenként hány milliót kaptak, autó majdnem mindegyiknek , már a felkészülés időszakában, és mellesleg minden olimpiai érmes élete végéig az államtól járadékot kap. Nem minimálbér összegűt-hozzátenném. Mit akarsz ennél többet? :shock: Az anyagi megbecsülés mellett társadalmi megbecsülés is övezi őket.... mivel állításod szerint ritkán látogatsz magyar oldalakat- de azért az Annus és Fazekas fan oldalakat keresd fel...
Hogy legyél -e büszke arra , hogy magyar vagy? Ne legyél, nem kötelező. Legyél arra büszke, hogy az USA-ban élsz (éltél) , ahol úgy doppingolják az úszónőket, hogy teherbe ejtik őket- ugyanis korai terhesség időszakában szinte hormonáradat van a szervezetben, ezáltal óriási mennyiségű " teljesítményfokozó" kerül a szervezetbe, ráadásul természetes úton-majd a verseny után megszüntetik a terhességét. :shock:

Nem utolsó sorban: sokaknak-és nekem is- a sport a fegyelemről is szól. Történetesen, ha valaki(k) indulnak az olimpián, akkor elfogadják a verseny szabályait. És be is tartják azt. Ha nem sikerül a vizeletminta adása, akkor nem sértődősködni kell, hanem valamelyik felajánlott alternatívát elfogadni, másrészről pedig az se fair play, hogy valaki szó nélkül hirtelen lelép, amikor ellenőrizni akarják....


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 6)

A Schmindt nem volt ott mikor kellett volna.
Nem lett bebizonyitva hogy doppingolt ez vagy az a szer volt a vizeletebe.
Mivel a Schmidtnek mar volt egy nagyon link hozza allasa a magyar olimpikonokhoz, Los Angeles nem csoda elso szamu feleloskent merulfel a neve.
Sokan hasznalnak doppingszert de mikor verseny van az orvosin egyertelmuen kell bizonyitani. Addig a versenyzo artatlan.
Schmidt jelenlete egyhen szolva is osszeferhetetlen, hamar kint hibazott akkor akkor most nincs mit keresi. NAgyon rossz diplomata.
De jol helyezkedik hogy a fizetese nehogy csorbat essen valahol.


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 6)

Melitta

Ugye nem gondolod Te sem komolyan, hogy 1984-ben -Shmidt Pál hibája miatt nem ment magyar sportoló az olimpiára? Ez azt jelentené, hogy a Varsói Szerződés és a Szovjetunió felett állt volna- képtelenség  
Senki sem állította, illetve nem bizonyította , hogy Fazekas és Annus doppingolt volna....a WADA viszont hiába kérte fel őket mintavételre :shock: .Tudom, hogy őket többször is molesztálták- de a WADA rendelkezésére kötelező lett volna megjelenni és eleget tenni a kérésnek. Egyébként ha "tiszták"- miért nem tették meg? :shock: 
A szabályokat elfogadták, amikor beléptek az olimpiai faluba.... és a szabályban még az is benne van , hogy bármikor,bármennyiszer és verseny után valamennyi ideig bárhol ( na nem az utcán , mindenki előtt, de akárhol tartózkodik kötelessége megfelelő körülmények biztosítása után vizeletmintát adni) , nyugodtan felkérhetik vizeletminta adására!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 6)

azert akkor meg kint eros volt az emmigracios segitseg,es onalloan vagy legalabb is megprobalhatta volna a segitseget, hamar eskuvel fogadta hogy az olimpia mentes mindennemu politikatol. Persze a komcsi eskuvel kevesbbe volt osszehangolhato.
A vilagon elo sok sok magyar nem egeszen osztja azt a velemenyt hogy nem tehetett semmit. Nem akarasnak nyuges a vege.
Azert neki komoly szerepe van abban hogy a sportolok mellett nem volt ott es nem vitte veluk vegig az ellenorzest is.Altaluk is kepveselte az orszagot.
Az o szemelye nagyon kerdeses, a sok kulacsos politikajarol.Amit nem csak az olimpian hanem azota is egyfolytaban folytatott megnyilvanulasai miatt.


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 6)

Donna , légyszi tedd már fel a linket a két oszrák diszkvalifikálásáról, mert én csak ezt találtam

"Az osztrákok hősként kezelték kizárt bajnokukat 

"Úgy érzem, mintha önök nem hinnének a két kiváló atléta ártatlanságában, és ezt a nemzet részéről is tapasztalom" - mondta keserűen. Egy példával érzékeltette a különbséget, Karl Schranz esetével. Amikor az osztrák világbajnok műlesiklót 1972, Szapporóban kizárták a játékokról, hősként ünnepelték Bécsben, és vállukon hordozták az emberek. Schranz '68-ban megelőzte a legendás Jean Claude Killy-t, de kaputévesztés miatt diszkvalifikálták, majd négy évre rá, tiltott reklámot tartalmazott a síléce, emiatt haladéktalanul kellett távoznia az olimpiai faluból. (Schranz rögtön visszavonult.) 
"http://index.hu/sport/olimpia2004/annus0928/



És a dotálás
"Az egyéni olimpiai bajnokok számára javasolt jutalom tízmillió forint, míg a nyolcadik helyezettnek egymillió jutna. Párosban 8,5, a három-hat versenyző számára kiírt sportágakban 7,5, csapatoknak pedig játékosonként ötmillió forint lehet a prémium - jelentette ki Aján Tamás, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) főtitkára a sportszövetségi főtitkárok számára rendezett értekezleten. 
A nemzet sportolója úgy tudom havi félmilliót kap állam bácsitól...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 17)

Gombaszex 

Élesztőgombák segítségével igazolták brit tudósok, hogy a szexuális úton történő szaporodás a hatékonyság mellett különböző előnyökkel is jár az élővilágban. 

Tudósok régóta törték a fejüket azon, mire is jó a szex. A szaporodás többi módjához (szűznemzés, sejtosztódás) képest ugyanis ez a válfaj jóval több energiát és időt vesz igénybe; ráadásul bizonyos zavarokat is okozhat, például kedvező génkombinációk felborításával. Az első meggyőző választ a kérdésre a XIX. század végén adta Friedrich Leopold Weismann német biológus, amikor kimondta: a genetikai változatosság növelésével a kétivarú szaporodás hatékonyabbá teszi a természetes kiválasztódást, tehát felgyorsítja az evolúciót.

Sokan elhitték Weismann tételét, ám a bizonyítás mindeddig nem sikerült. Most az ascoti egyetem kutatói élesztőgombák segítségével igazolták a 120 éves megállapítás helytálló voltát. A saccharomyces nemzetségen belül ugyan nincs különbség hím és nőstény egyedek között, ám ezek mégis képesek mind ivaros, mind ivartalan úton szaporodni.

Amíg kellő mennyiségben áll rendelkezésre táplálék, az élesztőgombát nem érdekli a nemi aktivitás: a szaporodást vegetatív úton, bimbózással valósítja meg. Ha azonban fogytán van a táplálék, a gombák "megéheznek" a szexre. Érett osztódás közben spórákat hoznak létre, amelyek új kombinációra lépnek egymással, mihelyst ismét növekszik a környezetükben található táplálék mennyisége. Biológusok szempontjából ez már nemi aktivitásnak (szex) minősül.

Az élesztő változatos szaporodási szokásain mutatták be az ascoti egyetem munkatársai, milyen előnyökkel jár az ivaros szaporodási mód. A gombák egyik törzsét szexuális önmegtartóztatásra szorították: kikapcsolták azokat a génjeiket, amelyek az érett osztódásért felelősök. Az illedelmes gombák ennek dacára képesek voltak spórákat termelni, ám az összes genetikai információt már kétszeres mennyiségben tartalmazták. Vagyis nem volt szükségük szexpartnerre, az örökítő anyag keveredése elmaradt - "no sex".

Ezt követően a tudósok összehasonlították a szexuálisan aktív és az "önmegtartóztatásra" kényszerített élesztőgombák alkalmazkodóképességét - Darwin kifejezésével "rátermettségét". Ennek fokmérője a gombatörzs létszámának növekedése volt. Mindaddig, amíg a kémcsőben kellemes hőmérséklet uralkodott, nem lehetett különbséget kimutatni a két törzs között. Ha azonban a hőség elviselhetetlenné vált, a szexre hajlamos és képes gombák egyértelmű fölénybe kerültek. Gyarapodási rátájuk 94 százalékra emelkedett, miközben a kontrollcsoport létszáma mindössze 80 százalékkal nőtt. Ezzel beigazolódott Weismann tétele: sanyarú körülmények között a szex mégiscsak javítja az élet minőségét!


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 18)

Brit elemző Draskovics leváltásáról

Magyarországon az elmúlt 3 évben összesen 3-szor cseréltek pénzügyminisztert.
2004 elején László Csaba helyére Medgyessy Péter miniszterelnök Draskovics Tibort nevezte ki, most Gyurcsány Ferenc döntése értelmében Veres János veszi át a pénzügyminisztárium vezetését. 
Gyurcsány Ferenc 

Milyen fényt vetnek a cserék Magyarországra? – ezt kérdezte először Deme Tímea Chris Condon-tól, a Financial Times brit lap budapesti elemzőjétől.

Condon: Nos, általánosságban elmondható: nem túl jó, ha a pénzügyminisztérium élén gyakoriak a változtatások, ám ennek ellenére minden cserét egyenként ítélnek meg a piacok. Erről a cseréről az mondható – legalábbis azon információk alapján, amelyek eddig eljutottak hozzám -, hogy nem túlságosan pozitívan vélekednek róla. Az elemzők többsége úgy vélekedik, hogy a csere hátterében nem az áll, hogy Draskovics el tudta-e érni vagy sem a költségvetési hiány csökkentését, hanem inkább a szocialista párt belső dinamikája idézte elő a lépést.

BBC:A pénzügyminiszter voltaképpen csak lebonyolítja a makrogazdasági folyamatokat, összehangolja a gazdaság szereplőit. Várható-e ettől a lépéstől a magyar gazdaság, vagy a költségvetés állapotának javulása?

Condon: Csupán a kiadások elszánt csökkentése oldja meg ezt a problémát. Csak maguk a számok győzik meg a piacot. Vagyis, ha a mutatók szerint valóban csökken a költségvetési hiány. Magyarország eljátszotta már a szavahihetőségét, sokszor ígérte már az államháztartási kiadások csökkentését. A befektetők és a nekik dolgozó elemzők most már csupán a számokban hisznek.

BBC:Véleménye szerint melyek azok a reformok, amelyek nem halogathatóak a magyar gazdaságban? Lát-e arra esélyt, hogy ezek hamarosan, lendületesen megkezdődjenek?

Condon: Elsősorban – legalábbis a piac bizalmának elnyeréséhez – jelentős mértékben hozzá kell nyúlni az államigazgatáshoz, csökkenteni kell az államapparátus létszámát, hiszen ez jelenleg rengeteg pénzébe kerül Magyarországnak. Az egészségügy reformja sem lenne halogatható, és a kilencvenes évek végén elkezdett nyugdíjreform folytatása sem. Hogy véghez viszik-e ezeket Magyarországon? Nem hiszem. Az elemzők nagy része nem számít mély, hatékony reformokra a magyar parlamenti választásokig. A kérdés inkább az, hogy mennyiben haladja majd meg a költségvetési hiány az előirányzottat?

BBC:Részben már válaszolt utolsó kérdésemre: a minisztercsere hátterében inkább gazdasági vagy inkább politikai okokat vél?

Condon: Nem állítom, hogy egyértelműen tudom a választ, de nem titok, hogy Draskovics Tibor és Gyurcsány Ferenc között a kapcsolat megromlott az utóbbi időben. Az új pénzügyminiszter egyik legfontosabb célja az lehet, hogy meggyőzze a szocialista pártot: helyesli a költségvetés hiányára vonatkozó tervüket – legyen az bármi is. Tehát Veres János most nagyon érdekes pozíciót tölthet be, hiszen korábban is ő volt a kapcsolat a minisztérium és a frakció között, és ő volt az, aki megpróbálta meggyőzni a frakciót Draskovics költségvetési csökkentéseinek jóváhagyásáról. Vagyis nincs kizárva, hogy megfelelő személy lesz a poszton, például arra is, hogy megakadályozza azt, ha a szocialisták a választások előtt őrült módon elkezdenék növelni a kiadásokat.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 22)

Leona írta:


> BBC:Véleménye szerint melyek azok a reformok, amelyek nem halogathatóak a magyar gazdaságban? Lát-e arra esélyt, hogy ezek hamarosan, lendületesen megkezdődjenek?
> 
> Condon: *Elsősorban* – legalábbis a piac bizalmának elnyeréséhez – *jelentős mértékben hozzá kell nyúlni az államigazgatáshoz, csökkenteni kell az államapparátus létszámát*, hiszen ez jelenleg rengeteg pénzébe kerül Magyarországnak. Az egészségügy reformja sem lenne halogatható, és a kilencvenes évek végén elkezdett nyugdíjreform folytatása sem. Hogy véghez viszik-e ezeket Magyarországon? Nem hiszem. Az elemzők nagy része nem számít mély, hatékony reformokra a magyar parlamenti választásokig. A kérdés inkább az, hogy mennyiben haladja majd meg a költségvetési hiány az előirányzottat?



Szerintem, ez Magyarországon jelen pillanatban megoldhatatlan probléma. Még Gyurcsány sem mert hozzányúlni, pedig azt hittem az elején, hogy megteszi.

Az, hogy a Parlament létszámát csökkentsék, szinte kivitelezhetetlen, mivel egyetlen egy képviselő sem szavazná meg. A minisztériumokban ugyan volt leépítés, de ez is elég ésszerűtlen volt. Olyan, uram-bátyám stílusban zajlott, mint minden általában, ami itthon zajlik.

Elég sokáig dolgoztam az államnak és mondhatom, rémisztő. Az egyik osztályon annyian vannak, hogy az alkalmazottak kávézgatnak és pletyiznek unalmukban, a másik osztályon meg titkárnő sincs és létszámhiánnyal küzdenek.

... no comment....

Nem tudom, ki lesz az, aki elsőként felvállalja majd ezt a harcot és népszerűtlenséget. Magyarország még mindig nem az ésszerűség hazája. Emlékezzünk csak vissza Bokrosra, aki tulajdonképpen kihúzta az országot a szarból a sokat vitatott "Bokros-csomaggal". Pedig arra ugye szükség volt anno. Igaz, én még szakmai körön kívül pozitívat alig hallottam róla, pedig eltelt már jó néhány év azóta.

Ami az egészségügyet illeti.... még a hálapénz dolgát sem képesek megoldani.... nemhogy nagyobb reformokat.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 28)

*Neve miatt nem jutott hitelhez a roma férfi *

*Kolompárként még kisebb hitelt sem kapott az a férfi, aki nevét Keszthelyivé változtatva már jelentősebb kölcsönhöz jutott, pedig anyagi körülményei időközben nem változtak – számol be egy roma férfi esetéről a Népszabadság.* 

A felsőfokú végzettséggel és jól fizető állással rendelkező férfi családjában nem ez volt az első névváltoztatás: szülei akkor cserélték le etnikai hovatartozásukról árulkodó nevüket, amikor másik gyereküket óvoda után – minden indoklás nélkül – kisegítő iskolába irányították.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 4)

:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 4)

Jo kis mellek hatas halal, gondolom nem ongyilkosoknak irtak fel.
Anyam gyogyszerjara is erdekes mellekhatasok vannak irva, legalabb 2o fele mellekhatas pl hasmenes es szekrekedest is okozhat. Lehet valogatni kinek mi tetszik. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 4)




----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Május 10)

Melitta írta:


> Jo kis mellek hatas halal, gondolom nem ongyilkosoknak irtak fel.
> Anyam gyogyszerjara is erdekes mellekhatasok vannak irva, legalabb 2o fele mellekhatas pl hasmenes es szekrekedest is okozhat. Lehet valogatni kinek mi tetszik. :wink:



A gyógyszer dobozában található papírra nem írják rá az igazán drasztikus mellékhatásokat. 
A fotó egy gyógyszerkönyvből való, amit kizárólag orvosk és gyógyszerészek számára készítenek.
Minden gyógyszernek májkárosító hatása van. És a legtöbb esetében az egyik mellékhatás halál, csakhogy ezt nem tünteik fel, meg még sok mindent mást sem.

Jó gyógyszerzabálást mindenkinek :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 10)

Beveszem a nyugtatomat, nekem anyi :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Május 10)

csocsike írta:


> Beveszem a nyugtatomat, nekem anyi :shock:



 :lol: Szerintem, a Te immunrendszeredet a pálesz védi :wink: 
Csak gyufa közelébe ne menj


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 10)

Nem megyek, multkor akartak a korhazban a palinkamat verrel higitani, de olyan alergias reakciot valtott ki belollem, hogy az orvoson meg mindig dolgoznak az orvosok :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 18)

A beszűkült véredények gátolják a vérellátást 
Vakít a megváltó Viagra


Minnesota. Sok férfi számára a Viagra jelenti az utolsó esélyt. A kék tabletták azonban komoly veszélyt is jelenthetnek. A Minnesota Egyetem kutatói eddig 14 olyan esetet regisztráltak, mikor a gyógyszer beszedése után 36 órán belül a férfi ún. szem-szélütést szenvedett, és ezzel elvesztette látószervét. Az angol rövidítéssel NaION-nak nevezett sérülés megszakítja a látóidegek vérellátását, és így vaksághoz vezet. A tudósok biztosak abban, hogy a Viagra igenis kiváltója lehetett ezeknek a speciális szélütéseknek. A készítmény ugyanis a véredények összeszűkítésével éri el erekciót keltő hatását. A beszűkült véredények azonban a látóidegek vérellátását is gátolhatja.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

http://www.hirtv.net/modules.php?op=modloa...q=getit&amp;lid=984


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

:shock: 


> Sorry, you can't access this file directly


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Akkor sosem fogod megtudni :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Legalább írd körül, mert 984-es modult nem találtam. Csak tudnám mire gondolsz :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Nem gondolok, minek nezel engem :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

A rosseb enné meg ezeket a sárga lámpákat. Nem bírom követni, hogy mi megy mi nem. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Nem is baj, igy nem idegesited fol magad :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Épp ettől vagyok ideges. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Art a szepsegednek, es a macskad is le fog tegezni :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Tegezzen :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Tegnap voltam bolenyfalvan , mocis partyn . Szep lovoldozes volt egy sebesultel es sok ideges rendorrel. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Ezek a lövöldözősök a Tesco parkolóból mentek oda ? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Nem , kuldtem kepeket emilben Volt keztores es bordatores is . legjobban a rendorok fostak


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 22)

csocsike írta:


> Tegnap voltam bolenyfalvan , mocis partyn . Szep lovoldozes volt egy sebesultel es sok ideges rendorrel. :shock:


Ezek oregszenek. Ma leloni se tudnak valakit rendesen. Kotozd be a sebet mert elmergesedik. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Az mar elmergesedett, almoskonyvek irtak , hogy nem jo jel beleloni a bandafonokbe amikor vagy 150 meges motoros veszi korul :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 22)

Akkor minek lovoldozol? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Jol van na , olyan izgatott voltam . Es ha Duli nem lokdesne a kezem kozben sokkal jobban is menne :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Megkaptam köszi. Láttam mindent. Az aki a vért szürcsöli négykézláb, az a szalántai ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Az hat , mer mit gondoltal :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Csak csodálkoztam, hogy nem lőtted le. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Anyit adnak erte mint egy rendes emberert :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Akkor meg berúghattad volna a tűzvonalba, amikor a rendőrök löttek. Azoknak ingyen van. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Igazad van , de ezek a rendorok nagyon feltek, mindefele puskakat botokat hoztak es nem adtak nekunk. Irigyek. A szalantaitol nagyon feltek mert az az eszelos tekintet amivel a kisgyerekeket szokta nezni , mely benyomast tett mindenkire :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 22)

Két őrült : Sorakozó !!! /felülről gyomortükrözésre,alulról beöntésre :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: /


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

:shock: Mit akar ez az eszeveszett ? Elvégzett valami gyorstalpaló bel,- és végbélgyógyász tanfolyamot ?
:shock: 
Az enyémet csak az orrával tükrözheti :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Igy akarod megmosni a tukrodet? Ako sem leszel szebb benne :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 22)

Tükrözze a csőgörény,amit a Csatornázási Művek használ.... :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Kifinomult modorodat a rendorsegen tanultad?Anyi eszed van neked is :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Ne dicsérd ! Még a fakabátoknak sem kellett. Vallatómesternek ugyan felvették volna, mert ránézni is borzasztó, de tilos a kínzás :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Nem veletlen hogy szalantan mar csak ezer ember el :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 22)

Persze,hogy nem véletlen mert korábban csak 750 élt itt...
Mert kettőtökkel spontán lehet szabályozni a születések számát úgy ,hogy esemény helyetti megelőzésként a fényképeteket osztják ki -amit a leghatásosabb köptető űvegéről áztatnak le-a felhevült delikvenseknek,azért mással nem ez a helyzet... :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Csöcsi, itt nincs mit hozzátenni. Ez az ember velejéig gonosz. Finom csipkelődésekkel próbáltam elvetemült psychéjének a mélyére hatolni, hogy fertelmes ábrázata mögül dugja ki az igazi arcát, de minden fáradozásom hiábavaló volt. Nincs neki két arca. Csak ez az egy. A fertelmes. Én nem védem tovább és Te se tedd. Jöjjön aminek jönnie kell. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Te csak ne akarj az elvetemult izejebe nezni, esetleg ha meg is akkor legyen nalad tuzes vas es forro olom :evil: En is azt hittem hogy alarc van rajta, pedig a mamaja mar a szuloszobaban azt mondta neki , hogy legyunk inkabb baratok Pecs varosa elhataroklta magat kozigazgatasillag is szalantatol, ami nem is csoda. Demarkacios vonalat letesitettek es u-szoges csuzlival es kopocsovel vedik a hatarsavot :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 23)

Az a szomorú, hogy kijátsza a városi önkormányzat határozatát és u-szögekkel szemben is képes bemenni Pécsre. Most az önkormányzat pénzt és fáradtságot nem kímélve a város szalántai oldalán vigyázókat állított fel, akik kürtjelet adnak, ha jön a Rém. Ilyenkor van egy kis idő biztonságos helyre menekíteni a gyanútlan túristákat, a kiskorúakat és a gyengébb idegzetűeket. 
Pécs több testvérvárosa már őszinte együttérzéséről biztosította az önkormányzatot.


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 23)

Csak Ti ketten vagytok 'gyengébb idegzetűek'. És akkor roppant kultúrált a megfogalmazás :twisted: .


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 23)

Nem is megyünk Pécsre :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 23)

Azé' gyertek  ! Felkészülünk. Elzárjuk az ezüstöt :evil: .


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 23)

Holló a hollónak nem vájja ki a szemét :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Nagy Fero a Bikini egyuttes neves tagja lemondott kitunteteserol a szalantai Rem javara , igy a NEMZET CSOTANYA kitunteto nevet joghgal viselheti. A nagy unnepsegen a Gesarol egyuttes fog jatszani :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 23)

Jajj de jó !!!! Nagyon szeretem a Lacit. Most, hogy a Nemzet Csótánya lett, küldhetek neki K-300-at. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Trotilt kuldjel neki az jobb :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Hitlerhez hasonlította Attilát a szlovák nácivezér
MTI 
2005. május 23., hétfő 17:06
Felháborítónak tartja Jan Slota, a szlovák nacionalisták vezére, hogy szobrot állítottak Attilának Szlovákiában. A nácivezér Hitlerhez és Sztálinhoz hasonlította a "barbár" Attilát. A szoborállítás szerinte a pogány életmód és a magyar irredentizmus érdekeit szolgálja.
Jan Slota nacionalista vezér a SITA hírügynökség fizetett sajtószolgálatánál közzétett tiltakozásában "az őspogány életmód szlovákiai népszerűsítésének, az egyes irredenta magyar önkormányzatok és szervezetek céltudatos provokációja folytatásának" nevezte, hogy Attila szobrát szlovák földön merészelték felállítani.
s hogy meg a hulyeseget fokozza szerencsetlen Slotarol meg egy apro szosszenet :

Slota: a magyarlakta területeket meg kellene szállni

január 14. 8:51
[Világgazdaság]

Hazarendelné Koszovóból a szlovák békefenntartó erőket, és Dél-Szlovákiában állomásoztatná azokat a Szlovák Nemzeti Párt elnöke. 
Jan Slota szerint a magyarok által is lakott dél-szlovákiai területek katonai megszállásával megakadályozható lenne a magyar miniszterelnök, Gyurcsány Ferenc által felvetett autonómia. A magyar-ellenes kijelentéseiről ismert szlovák pártvezér szerint e mögött nyilván a terület elcsatolásának szándéka lappang. 
ilyenekre irjak ki, hogy NO COMMENT ?


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 23)

Ti ketten meg az internet patkányai vagytok :twisted: !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 23)

Laci írta:


> Ti ketten meg az internet patkányai vagytok :twisted: !





A patkany legalabb inteligens :shock: Es eszi a csotanyt :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 24)

Újabb adóemelés és megszorító csomag?


Gyurcsány Ferenc az elmúlt nyolc hónapban, amióta irányítja a kormányt, nem tudta megállítani a kedvezőtlen gazdasági folyamatokat, sőt a kedvezőtlen gazdasági folyamatok elmélyültek, még rosszabb helyzetben van az ország, mint amilyen helyzetben Gyurcsány Ferenc Medgyessy Pétertől átvette a stafétabotot - jelentette ki Áder János, a Fidesz frakcióvezetője pénteki, budapesti sajtótájékoztatóján. 



Több mint 4000 milliárd forinttal nőtt a magyar államadósság a kormányváltás óta

Magyarország gazdasági helyzetéről egyre rosszabb adatok látnak napvilágot, erről már a tegnapi lapok beszámoltak, hívta fel a figyelmet Áder János pénteki sajtótájékoztatóján.
A költségvetési hiány alakulásával kapcsolatban a politikus rámutatott: 2005. évre 1022 milliárdos hiányt tervezett az Országgyűlés által elfogadott költségvetés, és ehhez képest 986 milliárdos hiány halmozódott fel, azaz az egész évre tervezett hiánynak a 96,5 százaléka teljesült már. Ez példátlan, erre a rendszerváltás óta nem volt példa - jelentette ki a Fidesz frakcióvezetője.
A politikus nemzetközi pénzintézetek állásfoglalását idézve azt mondta, ha így alakulnak tovább a folyamatok, már augusztusban elérheti a költségvetési hiány az egész évre tervetetett. 

A tegnapi KSH adatok szerint újra emelkedett az infláció. Az év eleji inflációcsökkenés sajnos megtorpant és úja emelkedni kezdett az infláció. Reméljük ez csak időszakos, tette hozzá a frakcióvezető.

Több mint 4000 milliárddal nőtt a magyar államadósság a kormányváltás óta

A költségvetés helyzetéhez hasonlóan drámai helyzetet mutat a költségvetés alakulása. Több mint 4000 milliárd forinttal nőtt a magyar államadósság a kormányváltás óta. Három év alatt. Csak az elmúlt hónapokban, az első negyedévben 865 milliárd forinttal nőtt a magyar államadósság - mondta Áder János.
A kormány januári fogadkozásai ellenére minden hónapban átlagosan 216 milliárd forinttal nőtt az államadósság. Ez kétszeri növekedés a tavalyi évhez képest. Tavaly a növekmény havi átlaga még csak mintegy 100 milliárd forint volt - mutatott rá a politikus. 

Hová lett az a temérdek pénz?

- Gyurcsány Ferenc az elmúlt nyolc hónapban, amióta irányítja a kormányt, azóta nem tudta megállítani a kedvezőtlen gazdasági folyamatokat, sőt a kedvezőtlen gazdasági folyamatok elmélyültek, még rosszabb helyzetben van az ország, mint amilyen helyzetben Gyurcsány Ferenc Medgyessy Pétertől átvette a stafétabotot - jelentette ki a politikus.
Kevesebb mellébeszélésre, és több hatékony kormányzati cselekvésre lenne szükség - fogalmazott a politikus.

Újabb adóemelés és megszorító csomag?

Veres János pénzügyminiszter egy pénteki interjúban elismerte, hogy a kormány újabb adóemelésekre és megszorításokra készül, hiszen a tárcavezető kijelentése szerint, lesz olyan döntés, amely bevétel-növekedésre, és lesz olyan, amely kiadáscsökkentésre irányul majd.

- Fordítsuk le magyarra: a bevétel-növekedés adóemelést jelent, a kiadáscsökkentés pedig megszorító csomagot jelent - mondta Áder János. 

Kíváncsian várjuk, hogy Gyurcsány Ferenc hétfői parlamenti beszédében kifejti-e az adóemelésre és a megszorító intézkedésekre vonatkozó elképzeléseit - tette hozzá a politikus.
A pénzügyminiszter interjújából az is kiderült, hogy a kormány által a költségvetés elfogadásakor zárolt 150 milliárd forintot elvonják, azt "egyszer és mindenkorra elfelejthetik" a költségvetésből gazdálkodó intézmények - hívta fel a figyelmet a frakcióvezető.
Áder János elmondta: azért nem jut pénz a fejlesztésekre, vagy az egészségügy rekonstrukciójára, mert jelenleg a befizetett személyi jövedelemadó 90 százalékát fordítják az adósságok törlesztésére, holott az Orbán-kormány idején ezt az arányt 70 százalékra sikerült leszorítani. A politikus felhívta a figyelmet gazdasági növekedés, ezen belül az ipari termelés növekedésének lassulására, valamint a növekvő inflációra is. Közölte: azt látják, hogy a kormány három év alatt folyamatosan növelte bevételeit, hiszen hiteleket vett fel, adóemeléseket hajtott végre, megszorító csomagokat vezetett be, nem fizette ki az áfát és a gazdák támogatását, valamint az uniós forrásokat is visszatartja.

Hová lett az a temérdek pénz, mégis mennyi pénz kell a kormánynak, hogy normálisan tudjon gazdálkodni? - tette fel a kérdést Áder János.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Május 24)

csocsike írta:


> Gyurcsány Ferenc az elmúlt nyolc hónapban, amióta irányítja a kormányt, nem tudta megállítani a kedvezőtlen gazdasági folyamatokat, sőt a kedvezőtlen gazdasági folyamatok elmélyültek, még rosszabb helyzetben van az ország, mint amilyen helyzetben Gyurcsány Ferenc Medgyessy Pétertől átvette a stafétabotot - jelentette ki Áder János, a Fidesz frakcióvezetője pénteki, budapesti sajtótájékoztatóján.



Na, ez az Áder is egy hülye.
Dumálni azt tud, de mikor a Fidesz volt kormányon, akkor sem csináltak semmit csak dumáltak.
Ez a Gyurcsány legalább csinál is valamit.
Hogy mi sül ki belőle a végén, az persze más kérdés.
Viszont, legalább nem lop az államkasszából.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 24)

Minek lopna. Amit ellophatott azt már ellopta :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 25)

http://www.dumblaws.com/laws.php?site=laws&amp;cid=184


----------



## FiFike (2005 Május 25)

mintha ma lett volna :cry:


----------



## Judith (2005 Május 25)

Ja, pontosan ez a gond ezzel a dologgal. mert ezután már csak a rendöröknek, meg a gengsztereknek lehet löszerük, a tisztességes állampolgárnak meg kuss, nehogy már megvédhesse magát. Persze az, hogy pl. kanad nem vehetett részt az olimpián a nemzetközi löversenyen, az is közrejátszott, hogy az egyik fajta pisztolyt, amit mindenki más használ erre, itt betiltották. Logikus, nem? (Ökrök.)


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Május 26)

Úgy látszik, nem csak Magyrországnak, hanem Kanadának is értelmes kormánya van ... :?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 27)

http://www.hirtv.net/modules.php?op...oads&amp;file=index&amp;req=getit&amp;lid=989 :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 4)

http://www.wimp.com/bloody/


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 4)

http://www.jokaroo.com/funnyvideos/godsmistakes.html


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 6)

Veszélyes játékot játszanak az általános iskolások Izraelben. Az "ájulósdi játékot" szinte minden gyerek ismeri. Ezúttal azonban két 11 éves gyerek élete is veszélybe került.

Az ájulósdi játék közben vesztette el két 11 éves gyermek az eszméletét. A kiérkező mentősök egy órán keresztül próbálták magukhoz téríteni a gyerekeket az iskola udvarán. A vészhelyzet fedte fel egy egész ország előtt a gyerekek titkos játékát. A játékszabályok a követezőek: egy gyereket kiválasztanak, akinek el kell ájulnia. Társai körbe veszik, befogják száját és orrát, hogy ne kapjon levegőt. 

Ezt addig csinálják, amíg a kiválasztott eszméletét veszti. Ekkor ér véget a játék. A hat ötödikes gyerek ezt a játékot játszotta. Kiválasztották kinek kell elájulnia és elkezdődött a játszma. A két kiválasztott elájult. Társaik megijedtek, amikor látták, hogy barátaik nem térnek magukhoz. Az igazgató és a tanárok azonnal értesítették a mentőket, akik később be is szállították a gyerekeket a kórházba. A rendőrség kihallgatja a gyerekeket.


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 7)

Mond, jaccotarsam akarsz-e lenni? :evil:


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 7)

pitti írta:


> Mond, jaccotarsam akarsz-e lenni? :evil:



Nem. Menjél, játszál mással.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 9)

Hogy lehet víz segítségével fényt csinálni?
-???
-Le kell mosni az ablakot. :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 9)

Igazad van.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

Keresztrefeszítették a 23 éves apácát

Index/MTI 

2005. június 16., csütörtök 21:31

Valószínűleg pszichikai betegségben szenvedett az a 23 éves román apáca, akiből keresztrefeszítéssel próbálták kiűzni az ördögöt egy Tanacuban lévő kolostorban. A lány három napig volt kikötözve, amikor meghalt, a zárdafőnök szerint helyesen, az ördögűzés szabályai szerint jártak el.

Lánccal keresztre feszítettek, éheztettek, és halálra kínoztak egy fiatal apácát a romániai Tanacuban lévő egyik kolostorban, így akarva kiűzni belőle az ördögöt. 

A hírt csütörtökön közölte a Mediafax román hírügynökség, beszámolva arról, hogy a moldovai településen lévő kolostorban szerdán este meghalt egy fiatal apáca, a 23 esztendős Maricica Irina Cornici. Az üggyel kapcsolatban a helyi hatóságok már vizsgálatot indítottak, ugyanezt teszi most Husi városának ortodox püspöki hivatala is. 

Mint arról a román patriarkátus szóvivője, Costel Stoica tájékoztatta a hírügynökséget, Irina három hónappal ezelőtt jelent meg a kolostorban, hogy meglátogassa ott szolgáló barátnőjét. Ez utóbbi meggyőzte őt arról, hogy maradjon ott, a fiatal apáca rá is állt a dologra. Egy aradi árvaházból jött, és úgy gondolta, hogy ezen az új helyen nyugodtabb lesz majd az élete. 

Egy hónappal később azonban rosszullétek kezdték őt környékezni, egyre gyakrabban lettek rohamai. A zárdafőnök biztos volt abban, hogy testét és lelkét "gonosz szellemek" vették birtokukba. Ezért határozott úgy az egyházi intézmény vezetője, hogy kiűzi Irina testéből az ördögöt. 

Lelki szolgálat 

A történet további részét már a rendőrség rekonstruálta. Eszerint a lányt a kolostorfőnök és négy apáca behurcolta egy külön helyiségbe. A rángatózó Irinát előbb spárgával megkötözték, de mivel így sem lehetett vele bírni, lánccal kötözték egy fakereszthez, száját pedig betömték egy törülközővel. Így maradt keresztre feszítve a hideg falak között, étlen-szomjan három napig. Azután kómába esett, és szívinfarktust kapott. 

A kolostor főnöke továbbra is vallja, hogy a "lelki szolgálat" szempontjából helyesen járt el, mivel ki kellett űzni a gonoszt a lányból. Emiatt kellett szerinte három napon keresztül mindenfajta ördögűző szertartást végezni. 

A helyi megyei orvosok szerint a fiatal apáca valóban pszichikai jellegű betegségben szenvedett. A rendőrség néhány napon belül a vizsgálatok alapján megindítja a büntetőeljárást.


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 20)

Csöcsike a hír nem új, sőt avitt. Azóta megvonták a pópa misejogát, és az is kiderült, hogy az ördögűzés során az apácát megfojtották. Egyébiránt a falusiak teljes mellszélességgel kiálltak a pópájuk mellett, a leváltására érkező egyházi személyeket megverték. A falu egyetlen rendőre a hite és a hivatása között rezegve semmit nem tudott csinálni, de végül kihívta a kommandósokat.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

Te nagyon okos es szep vagy. Nekem ez uj volt es szerintem be ken vezetnisot kotelezove tenni marmint az ordoguzest :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 20)

Könyörgöm gyakoroljuk a szalántain. :ugras:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

Jo, akaszuk fol es hintazzunk rajta :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 20)

Te honnan ertesz ilyen dolgokhoz?
En csak ajuldoztam hogy meg ilyen dolgok elofordulnak a XXI.szazadban.Meg a papa is aktivan csinalta az ordoguzest.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 20)

AQ pap az sokmindenhez ert , kis ezermester . Pl. ordogot uz ,phedofil , inkvizitor meg egyebek :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 21)

Kit akartok Ti felakasztani :twisted: ? Két majomparádé :twisted: !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 21)

Azt hiszem , rad gondoltunk, baj?


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 21)

Csöcsiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! Mit akar már megint ez az elmeháborodott ?
A szalántait beviszik az elmegyógyintézetbe. A professzor utasítja az ápolókat,
adjanak neki egy csésze kakaót, majd figyeljék meg, hogyan viselkedik.
Az ápolók jelentik: a páciens kiöntötte a kakaót, a csészét megette, csak a
fülét hagyta meg. Miután a harmadik kísérlet is hasonló eredménnyt hoz, a
professzor elmonrfondírozik:
- Érdekes, pedig a füle a legjobb...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 21)

Megyek bogret enni, atha jo :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 21)

:twisted: Látogasd meg a Szalántait az elmegyógyintézetben.Megenni nem fog-mert azért van amitől ő is undorodik-,de laposra tapos és csak a füled marad meg. Úgyis olyan vagy mint a bögre,aljas. Csak most már fületlen is leszel :twisted: .


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 21)

Most kaptam a gyorshírt, hogy a szalántait a zártosztályon trezorban tartják, négy méteres kanyargós alagúton keresztül robotokkal táplálják, ápoló nem mehet a közelébe a szörnyű veszély miatt. Pillanatnyilag az orvosi konzílium azon tanakodik, hogy mesterséges kómába taszajtsák, vagy egyszerűen lelövessék egy vasmegyei gyakorlott vadásszal. :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 21)

Ilyen ,,gyorshírt'' csak a kerge haverod hozhatott :twisted: . Futott vele ,mint az őrültspanyol'  .A Te lelövésedhez nem is kell gyakorlott vadász.Elég egy kiscserkész is.Ekkorát nem tudna eltéveszteni... :roll: .


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 22)

Efike írta:


> egyszerűen lelövessék egy vasmegyei gyakorlott vadásszal. :twisted:




Efi!

Baranyában is van vadász!


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 22)

Repülős írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > egyszerűen lelövessék egy vasmegyei gyakorlott vadásszal. :twisted:
> ...


A vasi vadász jobb, most lőtt le egy asszonyt. Pancser baranyaiakra ilyen komoly munkát nem bízok. :twisted:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Június 22)

Efike írta:


> Repülős írta:
> 
> 
> > Efike írta:
> ...




Bocs' de a vadász vaddisznót lőtt! Legalábbis azt hitte részegen. :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 22)

A szalántai is egy vaddisznó :twisted: Másrészt a részeg vadász igenis szükségeltetik, mert ha egy józan vadász meglátná a pofázmányát, a puskáját is eldobná ijedtében. Ez egy nagyon rémisztő alak, nekem elhiheted. Csöcsivel már évek óta ütjük és még mindig él. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Egy beteg megragad egy kést a konyhán és szalad vele az orvos felé. Az megijed, próbál menekülni. A beteg utána. Végül az orvos a folyosó végére ér, nem tud hová menekülni. Kétségbeesetten, sápadtan a falnak támaszkodik. A beteg odaér, az orvos kezébe adja a kést:
- Nesze, te vagy a fogó...


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 23)

Ezt a hulyeseget magadtol szulted? :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Akarsz jaccani :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Június 23)

jaccik a Csocsi a Pocsivel :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Jacc a sajatoddal az enyimet nem adom :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Anyu, itt fáj!
- Akkor menj odébb! :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Június 23)

Melitta írta:


> Te honnan ertesz ilyen dolgokhoz?
> En csak ajuldoztam hogy meg ilyen dolgok elofordulnak a XXI.szazadban.Meg a papa is aktivan csinalta az ordoguzest.



Az a szerencsétlen leányzó csupán epilepsziás volt.... no comment ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Ettol a sok hulyetol lassan en is az leszek :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Június 23)

csocsike írta:


> Ettol a sok hulyetol lassan en is az leszek :shock:



Minket is megdöbbentett ez az eset, de ugye az egyházban bármi megtörténhet ...

Romániában meg egyébként is középkori állapotok uralkodnak ...


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 23)

Egyébként a leányzó skizofréniás volt. Na már nem az. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

A szalantait is kezelni kene :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 23)

Fakereszt van a cyberfaluban a kocsma melletti raktárban. Lénc meg nem lehet nagy gond...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Nekem van rozsdas szogem meg kalapacsom, minek a lanc? :shock:


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 23)

csocsike írta:


> Nekem van rozsdas szogem meg kalapacsom, minek a lanc? :shock:



te csak ne herdáld el a BÉNYUSZEVI rozsdás szögét meg kalapácsát ilyen kisméretü dolgokra. Inkább hozd el hozzánk, mert keritést kell épiteni. Jobban mondva Székely Kaput.


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 23)

Az igazi székelykapuhoz nem kell szög. Azt szög nélkül rakják össze.


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 23)

Efike írta:


> Az igazi székelykapuhoz nem kell szög. Azt szög nélkül rakják össze.



Aha, már értem. Ezért olyan ferde.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Judith írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Nekem van rozsdas szogem meg kalapacsom, minek a lanc? :shock:
> ...




Van egy par szekely ismeroso mar elkuldtem oket . Jonnek es ehessek :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 23)

Azért olyan ferde, mert szemmértékkel állítják be, nem vízmértékkel :lol: A szemmérték viszont pálinkával állítható. 8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Remelem Judith bespejzolt hetvegere ordoguzo italt mert kivagyok szaradva :shock:


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 23)

csocsike írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > csocsike írta:
> ...



Remélem adtál nekik enni, mielött elküldted öket.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Nem adtam , mennek neked kaput csinalni ha nem acc nekik enni :shock:


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 23)

csocsike írta:


> Nem adtam , mennek neked kaput csinalni ha nem acc nekik enni :shock:



Köszi, én is csokoltatlak. :wink: 
A tavalyi pájunkából, amit hoztál, még maradt egy kicsi. Elteszem neked, jó?


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 23)

Már megint eltereltétek a szót a szalántai kínhaláláról. Borzasztóak vagytok. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Judith írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Nem adtam , mennek neked kaput csinalni ha nem acc nekik enni :shock:
> ...




Azt neked vittem en kerek valami ihatobbat :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Efike írta:


> Már megint eltereltétek a szót a szalántai kínhaláláról. Borzasztóak vagytok. :evil:




Bocsanat Efike , de itten palinkarol volt szo es egy pillanatra elerzekenyultem . Mit szolnal ha esetleg a keresztre szogeles utan , nemi voroshangyas kezelest is adnank? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 23)

Tiltakozom a szögelés ellen, a rozsdás szögektől vérmérgezést kaphat és akkor a fejünkre jön a National Amnesty. Elég a lánc, ha jól húsba vág. És CD-re lehetne venni mp3 formátumban, ahogy csörög a lánc, amikor táncol a hangyák miatt. Viszont a fejére okvetlenül fekete csuklyát kell húzni, mert ha a vöröshangyák meglátják az arcát, akkor elfehérednek. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Ez igaz, a voroshangyak erdekvedelmi szervezete , jegyzekben tiltakozott a rajuk nezve szadista otlet miatt . Hoszas egyeztetes utan kivivtam , hogy legalabb a lagy reszeket tamadjak meg ezzel is jelentossen megkonyitik a vadaszkeselyuim dolgat akiket mar hetek ota eheztetek . :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 23)

Valóban, a vöröshangyák szaxervezetétől én is kaptam levelet és országos sztrájkot, valamint az erdei túristák bakancsának bojkottálását helyezték kilátásba, ha nem gondoskodunk a számukra óvszerről. Ezért is írtam a fekete csuklyát, így egyrészt a szalántai nem látja, hogy mi eszi és így nem panaszkodhat ránk az Amnesty Internationalnak, másrészt a vöröshangyák sem váltanak színt, mert el van takarva aza szörnyű arca. A keselyűk éheztetése nem helyes, mert ha üres gyomorral állnak neki marcangolni az inasabb részeket, akkor a hirtelen táptól sokkot kaphatnak és elhaláloznak. Legalább adj nekik egy kis infulziót és vértranszfúziót. Judit ad a készletből mindent ami kell.


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 23)

Alihanem a maradék eszetek is elment abból az üresen kongó hütyke fejetekből :twisted: :twisted: !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Hat ez meg mit ugral itt :shock: 


Judittal meg ma folveszem a kapcsolatot es bizom benne , hogy postafordultaval megerkeznek a kivant felszerelesek. Ideje volna gondoskodni megfelelo karzatokrol es arulhatnank a jegyeket is erre a felemelo alkalomra. Az ENSZ mar most jelezte pozitiv hozzaalasat a kivegzeshez es a volt KGST -tagallamokbol is tobben jeleztek megjelenesi szandekukat. Kene nyitni egy fogado irodat ahol a kedves vendegek fogadhatnanak a kivegzes idotartalmat illetoleg. Arulhatnank tombolat is , sorszamok helyett a szalantai fogait huznank tuzes fogoval :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 23)

Az ötlet ragyogó, csak a foghúzással vanak kételyeim, mert a múltkor már kivertük a fogait, aztán visszacsináltatta, aztán amikor az ólmosbottal kapott a fejére, akkor az összes foga felülragadt. Valahogy úgy kéne csinálni, mint Dózsa Györggyel, egyx vasból készült nagy tüzes fogsort nyomni a fejébe és a kereszt is lehetne vasból, villamos fűtéssel. Lehet, hogy a vöröshangyák is szeretik a sűlt húst, habár ennek a húsnak a szaga nem lehet hasonló egy piaci lacipecsenyéséhez.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 23)

Hat ez a Lacipecsenye ez nem az a lacipecsenye az mar biztos. Mint villanyasz megoldom a vaskereszt futeset, habar a vaskereszt viselesetol mar sok embernek lett melege. Beszeltem a voroshangyakkal es hoznak vegyvedelmi felszerelest is mert ugy nez ki hogy ez egy nagyon kenyes muvelet lesz , A sarki zoldsegestol sikerult pult alol szereznem egy kis marhasot , a hangyak utaljak a sotlan hust, aszontak nem eleg hogy budos de meg sotlan is? Szoval a verzo es holyagos sebekbe dorzsolve a hangyaknak sem lesz kifogasa . Esetleg meg tudnak ajanlani egy vegbel tukrozest a Festetics kastely nagytermeben levo tukorrel keretestul habar a folhelyezese szagszeru pontos munkat igenyel :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 24)

A tükör feljelyezése igazán nem jelenthet gondot. Előbb feldugom neki a családi esernyőt és kinyitom. Bőven lesz hely. A marhasó kitűnő ötlet, esetleg kellene fokozni a hatást angolborssal és chilivel.


----------



## Laci (2005 Június 24)

:fac: Azért csak egyet prezentáltam ,hogy a valóságban is csak egy legyen. Kettőtöknek :twisted: !


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 24)

Ezért meghágatlak egy tüzes vasa lóval :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 24)

Laci írta:


> :fac: Azért csak egyet prezentáltam ,hogy a valóságban is csak egy legyen. Kettőtöknek :twisted: ![/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Tenyleg, koszi. Majd elfelejtettem lehet herelni is . Jo hogy szoltal


----------



## Efike (2005 Június 26)

:shock: Miért feledkeztél meg ? És ha nem szól ? Szedjél Cavintont.

Az egyetemen a professzor előadást tart a szexuális életről az orvostanhallgatóknak.
- Számtalan formában űzik. Maga kollegina - szólit meg egy szőkét az első sorban - mondja el nekünk, hogyan csinálja ?
- De professzor úr - irul-pirul a szőke.
- Én orvos vagyok, önök is orvosok lesznek, nincs mit szégyenkezni. Hogyan csinálja, hány figurát ismer ?
- De professzor úr !...
- Harminckettőt - kiabál be hátulról egy vörös, csöcsös.
- Maga hallgasson ! - szól oda szigorúan a prof. - a kollegínát kérdeztem előbb.
- De professzor úr....
- - Harminckettőt - kiabál be hátulról egy vörös, csöcsös.
- Maga hallgasson ! - szól oda szigorúan a prof. - a kollegínát kérdeztem előbb. No, szólaljon már meg végre, ne vörösödjön itt.
- Hát...izé... professzor úr, hanyatt fexem, szétteszem a lábam......
- Harminchárom - kiabál be hátulról a vörös, csöcsös.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 26)

Söjtör visszhangja 
2005-06-22
A Legfelsőbb Bíróság elé viszi ügyét a söjtöri tojásdobálás miatt ötvenezer forintos pénzbírsággal sújtott Barti Alexander. Az elkövető ellen garázdaság vétsége miatt indítottak eljárást 2004 októberében, miután egy évvel korábban tojást hajított a Medgyessy-kormány kihelyezett ülésre érkező tagjaira. A Zala Megyei Bíróság végül rendzavarás vétsége és kirívóan közösségellenes magatartás miatt marasztalta el a férfit, aki saját állítása szerint kizárólag politikai véleményének adott hangot – magánemberként. Barti úgy véli, az alkotmányos alapjogok sárba tiprása támadás a civil társadalom ellen, függetlenül attól, hogy ki és milyen irányú nézeteit tárja nyilvánosság elé.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 26)

Befektetéselemzés
> >
> > Ha tavaly vettél volna Nortel Networks részvényeket 1000 euro értékben,
> > ma lenne 59 euród.
> >
> > Ha tavaly vettél volna Lucent Technologies részvényeket 1000 euro
> > értékben, ma lenne 70 euród.
> >
> > Ha tavaly vettél volna Alcatel részvényeket 1000 euro értékben, ma
> > lenne 170 euród.
> >
> > DE: Ha tavaly sört vettél volna 1000 euro értékben, majd mindet
> > megiszod,és ma visszaviszed az üres üvegeket, lenne 380 euród.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 19)

Elindulnak a forróságtól a Himalája ősgleccserei
2005-07-18

Moszkva - Orosz kutatók arra figyelmeztetnek, hogy borzalmas katasztrófa fenyeget, amiért a globális felmelegedés miatt felengednek a Himalája gleccserei, és bármikor megindulhatnak.



A világ édesvízkészletének 70 százaléka jég formájában van. 
A Pravda beszámolója szerint a tudósok iszonyatos természeti csapás rémképét vetítik előre, hiszen a hatalmas mennyiségű víz a hegységekből aláömölve óriási területeket áraszthat el, emberéletek százezreit követelve. 

A szakértők számításai szerint a föld édesvízkészletének közel 70 százaléka található fagyott állapotban a világ hegységeiben, közülük is a legnagyobb részben a Himaláján. Egy ilyen méretű katasztrófa érinteni fogja Kínát, Indiát és Délkelet-Ázsiát. 

Milliók válnak földönfutóvá, a termőterületek víz alá kerülnek, éhínség és járványok pusztítanak majd. A szerencsétlenség sújtotta országokban összeomlik a gazdaság, és eluralkodik a káosz. 

V. E.


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 19)

*Egy gazdálkodásra fenntartott telepen meghalt egy amerikai férfi, miközben szexuális kapcsolatot létesített egy lóval.*
2005.07.19 05:00 Spicy Press Hírügynökség


Az állat nem sérült meg, de a Seattle-ből származó férfi halálát követő boncolás kiderítette, hogy a halál oka a helyszínen történt vastagbél perforáció volt. A nyomozást vezető őrmester elmondta: úgy tudják, hogy Internet-fórumokon terjedt el a gazdaság híre, ahova állítólag sokan járnak hasonló célból. Bár Washington államban nem számít törvénytelen cselekedetnek az állatokkal folytatott szex, a nyomozók azt vizsgálják, hogy a Seattle-től 64 km-re fekvő Enumclaw gazdasága lehetővé teszi-e a kisállatokkal folytatott szexet, mert ha nem, akkor állatkínzásról van szó, ami viszont már bűntény. "Az már problémát jelent, ha birkákról, vagy kecskékről van szó", - nyilatkozta az őrmester.
:shock:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Július 19)

Megértünk már egy nagy pusztulásra! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 21)

Míg a magyar átlagfizetés egy tegnapi jelentés szerint 10%-kal, havi bruttó 157 200 forintra nőtt, addig EU-beli képviselőink 2009-től már havi 7000 euróból élhetnek havonta.



Ha ehhez hozzászámoljuk a havi mintegy hatezer eurós költségtérítést és az iroda fenntartására elszámolható 3800 eurós havi apanázst, könnyen beláthatjuk: havi négymilliónál is többet keresnek uniós képviselőink; ez a fent említett magyar átlagbér közel hússzorosa. Erről hétfőn döntöttek a tagországok külügyminiszterei, akik ugyanakkor az ellenőrzést s szigorítják; főleg az utazási költségeket kísérik figyelemmel, erre ugyanis eddig egy kötelező elszámolás nélkül felhasználható keret állt rendelkezésre az EU-s honatyák számára. Mielőtt azonban szívünkhöz kapnánk az összeg hallatán, megnyugtatjuk önöket: az új tagországok, így hazánk képviselői számár csak 2019 után érhető el ez a teljes összeg; addig egy szerényebb fizetéssel kell beérniük. 

Jelenleg igen nagy különbségek találhatók az egyes nemzeti parlamenterek jövedelmei között: Például egy olasz képviselő tízezer eurónál is többet kasszírozhat havonta, észt kollégája ugyanazt a munkát mindössze havi ezer euróért végzi. Magyar honatyáink 4500 eurós bérükkel nem állnak olyan rossz helyen, főleg ha a fent említett átlagkereseti adatot vesszük figyelembe. Az EU jelen döntésével az "egyenlő munkáért egyenlő bért" szempontot kívánja érvényre juttatni a Parlamenten belül; bármennyire is szeretnénk azonban, sajnos jelenleg nem ígérkezik olyan döntés, hogy ezt ki kívánják terjeszteni a vállalkozói szférára is, azaz a civilszféra béreinek egységesítése egyelőre sajnos nem várható. 

A Kossuth téren székelő 386 képviselő bérét nem ilyen egyszerű meghatározni: eléggé kalandos úton tudjuk kiszámítani a kérdéses összeget, ugyanis eléggé titokzatosan fogalmaz a vonatkozó jogszabály. Eszerint honatyáink illetménye a főtisztviselői alapilletmény két és félszerese, ami viszont tizenháromszor több, mint a köztisztviselők alapbére. Ez utóbbira több törvény átolvasása után bukkantunk rá; eszerint 2005-ben 35 ezer forint ez a bizonyos összeg. Elő tehát a számológéppel: két szorzás után megkapjuk, hogy mennyi az annyi. 

Noha mind a hazai, mind pedig az uniós honatyák esetében bruttó összegekről beszélünk, könnyen beláthatjuk, hogy hazai kollégáik is jóval a hazai átlag felett visznek haza; főleg, ha az egyéb járulékos szolgáltatásokat, költségtérítéseket és pótlékokat is számba vesszük. (Reggel alapján ma.hu)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 24)

Szóval, a tűzvész - magyar néprajz. 

Elhárítására ismertek voltak bizonyos mágikus eljárások is. E hagyományos eszközkészletbe a következők tartoznak: a valamilyen okból mágikusnak számító tárgyak; a mágikus gyakorlat hagyományos cselekvései, a legegyszerűbb gesztusoktól pl. köpés, keresztvetés, bekerítés) a legösszetettebb rítusokig (pl. fürösztés, szenesvízkészítés, füstölés, ólomöntés). Ezek közül a bonyolultabbak inkább egy-egy célra specializáltak (pl. szenesvíz szemverés gyógyítására, ólomöntés ijedtség gyógyítására), szemben az egyszerűbb cselekedetek, gesztusok, ill. tárgyak univerzális használhatóságával (így pl. a köpés a mágikus eljárások mindenfajta szituációban, céllal visszatérő cselekvése). 



Ijedtség gyógyítása ólomöntéssel 

Országszerte általános volt ezek valamelyikének az ismerete, nem tisztázott azonban, hogy a gyakorlatban milyen intenzitással szerepeltek a racionális eljárások mellett. Nagy részük alapvető, mindenféle baj esetén használatos rontáselhárító elemekből tevődik össze. Az először a megsült kenyér ujjbenyomással való megjelölése, majd kerítésre vagy kapura tűzése a Ny-Dunántúlon volt szokás. Más – gyakrabban előforduló, általánosabban ismert – műveletek: a ház körülfutása (asszony végzi háromszor, kilencszer, meztelenül, a tűznek mutatott farral stb.); a ház körülfutása pénteken vagy nagypénteken sült kenyérrel, elsőnek sült kenyérrel (bekerítés, vagyis valamit el kell zárni a rontás veszélye elől. Vagy éppen ellenkezőleg: a rontó lényt kell bezárni, hogy ne fejthesse ki hatását) rostaforgatás; 



Rostaforgatás 

További eljárás az asztal felfordítása; a kenyér tűz felé fordítása az asztalon. 



Frissen sült kenyér. 

Megelőző eljárás igen kevés ismert (pl. Zalában tűzrakás előtt vízzel keresztet öntenek a tűzhelyre, hogy tűzvész ne legyen). A tűzvész létrejöttével kapcsolatos hiedelem jellegű magyarázatok közül általános hit, hogy a gólyát vagy fészkét nem szabad bántani, mert tűzvész lesz. 



Ritkábban társul hasonló hit a vörösbegyhez, harkályhoz. – Európa-szerte hasonló a helyzet: a tűzvész ellen mindenütt a mágikus bajelhárítás „alapelemei” fordulnak elő anélkül, hogy ezeknek az eljárásoknak – speciálisan a tűzvésszel kapcsolatban – földrajzi kapcsolatairól vagy genetikus rokonságáról beszélhetnénk.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

Hamarosan megvizsgálnak minden idősotthonban élő személyt, mert a szociális minisztérium tervei szerint a jövőben állapotuk szerint finanszíroznák ellátásukat.

A jobb egészségnek örvendők után a jelenleginél ötven százalékkal kevesebb pénzt, míg az állandó gondozást igénylők után húsz százalékkal többet fizetnének. Az intézményfenntartók szerint ez az állami finanszírozás csökkenését jelenti, ami miatt romolhat az ellátás színvonala.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Július 25)

> Az intézményfenntartók szerint ez az állami finanszírozás csökkenését jelenti, ami miatt romolhat az ellátás színvonala.


*vagy javulhat*, hisz tobb penz all a betegek rendelkezesere.Pont azoknak akik legjobban raszorulnak akiknek olyan gondoskodas kell ami az etetes a pelusozas stb 24 servizt vesz igenybe.


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 25)

Igaz. De nem úgy kell adni többet, hogy más keveséből elveszünk :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 25)

A jobb egészségnek örvendők után a jelenleginél ötven százalékkal kevesebb pénzt, míg az állandó gondozást igénylők után húsz százalékkal többet fizetnének. Az intézményfenntartók szerint ez az állami finanszírozás csökkenését jelenti, ami miatt romolhat az ellátás színvonala.


Ezzel az intezkedessel sikerul csokenteni a jobb egeszsegben levok szamat, akik majd aztan mar jogossan kaphatjak a teljes ellatast , ha a sok papirmunka kozben meg nem halnak :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 26)

http://www.warrug.com/


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 4)

Az MDF az örökösödési illetékeltörlését javasolja, mert az állami bevétel nem áll arányban azzal a hátránnyal, amely a családokat éri.

Dávid Ibolya pártelnök úgy látja, hogy az örökösödési illeték az állam legerkölcstelenebb adóneme. Az MDF szeptember elsejére meghirdeti az "Összefogás a haláladó ellen" napot, amikor a párt tagjai minden megyeszékhelyen várják az embereket, hogy aláírásukkal támogassák a kezdeményezést. Az elkövetkező egy hónapban az MDF azt várja, hogy az emberek az egyetértésüket és véleményüket nyilvánítsák ki egy kék- és egy sms-számon, illetve internetes honlapon is kifejthetik álláspontjukat. Dávid bízik abban, hogy a parlamenti pártok egyet értenek azzal, hogy töröljék el az adónemek közül legalább az egyenes ági örökösödési adót, amit a világon máshol is haláladónak neveznek; a kormányzat tavaly elutasította a javaslatot.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 13)

Szoros összefüggés mutatható ki a gyermekek körében kialakuló leukémiás vagy daganatos megbetegedések és a lakóhelyük légszennyezettsége között. A dízelmotorok különösen rákkeltők.

A brit epidemiológiai és közegészségügyi szaklapban nemrégiben megjelent tanulmány szerint egy buszpályaudvar 500 méteres körzetében élni tizenkétszeresére növeli a rák kialakulásának kockázatát gyermekekben. A kipufogók által kibocsátott gázok közül a szén-monoxid és vinil-etilén a két főbűnös, a motorfajták közöl pedig a dízelmotorok a legkárosabbak. Amennyiben a várandós édesanya vagy az újszülött baba valamely nagy forgalmú út vagy buszpályaudvar közelébe él, jóval nagyobb eséllyel fog rákban elhalálozni.

A birminghami egyetem kutatócsoportja 22.500 daganatos betegségben elhunyt gyermek esetét vizsgálta, közülük 12 ezer esetben fel tudták kutatni az édesanya terheskori illetve a gyermek újszülöttkori lakcímét. A vizsgált lakhelyek légszennyezettségét figyelembe véve egyértelműen kimutatható, hogy azok a gyermekek, akik 1 km-es körzetben valamely jelentősen szennyező állomás működik, nagyobb eséllyel betegszenek meg leukémiában vagy rákban. 

Négy franciaországi városban (Párizs, Lyon, Lille, Nancy) is vizsgálták a rákos gyermekek lakhelyének kipufogógázzal való szennyezettségét. Egy autószerelőműhely vagy egy benzinkút eredményeik szerint négyszeresére növeli a rák kialakulásának kockázatát. Az adott lakóhelyen eltöltött évek száma természetesen szintén befolyásolja a kockázatot.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 14)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 27)

Jön az orgazmuscsoki és a robotprosti.
Öt éven belül piacra kerül az a különleges csokoládé, amelynek fogyasztása orgazmust válthat ki, s lassan beköszönthet a robotprostituáltak kora is.
Ezt dr. Trudy baker szexológus hozta nyilvánosságra Brightonban, az Európai Szexológusok Szövetségének konferenciáján.


A kívánatos édesség a normál szintnél magasabb arányban tartalmaz majd egy olyan, a dopaminhoz és adrenalinhoz hasonló vegyületet, amelyet az emberi szervezet szex közben termel.

Ez az etilamin nevű anyag fokozza az érzékek intenzitását, és egyfajta örömérzetet okoz anélkül, hogy ténylegesen szexuális aktusban vennénk részt.

A szexológus szerint a robotprostituáltak kora sincs már messze. Sőt, a konferencián szó esett még olyan bőr alá ültethető chipekről is, amelyek kimutatják, hogy épp mire vágynak a szerelmesek. hamarosan változni fog a szex és a technológia viszonya - jósolta dr. Baker.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 14)

http://www.kkk.bz/ :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Szeptember 14)

Ugy latom mi rossz idoben szulettunk akkor meg semmi technologia nem volt csak a sima sex ....de jooo volt !


> Ez az etilamin nevű anyag fokozza az érzékek intenzitását, és egyfajta örömérzetet okoz anélkül, hogy ténylegesen szexuális aktusban vennénk részt.


Errol Csocsikem ha tudnal bovebb felvilagositast adni ...olyan kenyelmesnek hangzik .


----------



## Efike (2005 Szeptember 14)

Szia FiFike,
ez egy roppant kényelmes módszer. Az előjátékhoz csupán egy pohár víz szükségeltetik, semmi macera, a nyelvecskédre helyezed a szexbogyót és beveszed. Rövid idő után hatni fog, teljesen közömbös, hogy az ágyban fexel csupaszon, vagy állig felöltözve dideregsz egy igluuban. A tabletta működését nem zavarja, ha épp egy éhes farkascsorda akar széttépni - ó micsoda kéj, a szerelem gyönyörei között halni meg - és a számodra legundorítóbb ember társásaságában is az egekig repülsz.
Utójáték. Hívd fel kezelőorvosodat, gyógyszerészedet, hogy mik a tabletta mellékhatásai, a nagy élvezet mellett nem okoz-e méhen kívüli nemkivánt terhességet, naponta hány tabletta szedhető és milyen időközökben, okoz-e hasmenést, migrént, AIDS-et, csak szájon át használható, vagy feldugható máshol is, stb..stb..stb..


----------



## FiFike (2005 Szeptember 14)

Draga Efikem ! Koszonom soraidat es majd jobban benezek a mellekhatasokba :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 16)

Mice infected with deadly plague are missing in N.J. 



ASSOCIATED PRESS 

NEWARK, N.J. - Authorities are searching for three mice infected with bubonic plague that disappeared from a research laboratory about two weeks ago.
While health experts say the risk to the public is slim to none, the incident highlights ongoing security failures at the University of Medicine and Dentistry of New Jersey.

The mice went missing from the lab of the Public Health Research Institute, which is located on the UMDNJ campus and conducts bioterrorism research for the federal government.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the FBI are investigating, The Star-Ledger of Newark reported in Thursday's newspapers. The rodents may have been eaten by other laboratory animals, although the possibility that they have been stolen has prompted the institute to interrogate two dozen of its employees and conduct some lie detector tests, the newspaper said. UMDNJ did not immediately return a call seeking comment Thursday morning. 

If the mice got outside the lab, New Jersey Health Commissioner Fred Jacobs said they would have already died from the disease. Federal official said the mice may never be accounted for. 

Originally published on September 15, 2005


----------



## FiFike (2005 Szeptember 16)

Csocsikem surgosen kell jelentkeznunk bubonic elleni vedooltasra . (van ilyen ?)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 16)

Van , persze. Te Fifi, nekem megvaltozott a szamom, mar kecer haromszor hagytam uzit az uj szammal viszahalgatod a rogzitodet neha? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 19)

A fiúk szüzességét is vizsgálná a zulu király 
szeptember 15. 14:03
[MTI]
Goodwill Zwelthini zulu király a furcsa ötlettel egy nagyszabású ünnepségen állt elő, amelyen fiatal zulu nők tízezrei tettek szüzességi fogadalmat. Zwelthini védelmébe vette a szüzességellenőrzésnek a parlament által éppen megszüntetni kívánt gyakorlatát, amely szerinte különösen fontos most, amikor a lakosság számához viszonyítva Dél-Afrikában van a legtöbb AIDS-es a világban. Az uralkodó kijelentette, hogy a fiúkra is ki kellene terjeszteni a szüzességvizsgálatot. 
Egy szakértő hosszan értekezett arról, milyen ősi hagyományai vannak a zulu törzsben a férfiaknál végzett szüzességellenőrzésnek. A közelebbről nem részletezett anatómiai jelek vizsgálatán kívül - mondta - a pisilő férfi vizeletsugarának magasságából is meg lehet állapítani egy férfi szüzességét. 

A brit gyarmatosítók által 1879-ben betiltott szüzességvizsgálat ősi hagyományát 1984-ben újították fel, de egy parlament előtt fekvő törvényjavaslat értelmében újra betiltanák. Őfelsége sértetten jegyezte meg, hogy nem konzultáltak vele az ügyben, és ő nem is ért egyet e hagyomány megszüntetésével.


----------



## Judit (2005 Szeptember 20)

csocsike írta:


> a pisilő férfi vizeletsugarának magasságából is meg lehet állapítani egy férfi szüzességét.



:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

Elkepzellek amint mercevel a kezedbe hajkuraszod az Efit


----------



## Judit (2005 Szeptember 20)

csocsike írta:


> Elkepzellek amint mercevel a kezedbe hajkuraszod az Efit


   Ja, de szerintem a vizeletsugár magasságából nem csak a szüzességet lehet megállapítani. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

Te csak koncentralj az Efire , rohanas kozben amint pisil :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Szeptember 20)

Most vizualizáltam.....


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)




----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)




----------



## Judit (2005 Szeptember 20)




----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

Te nyertel :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Szeptember 20)

És ha a bokáját brunyálja le :twisted: ?


----------



## Judit (2005 Szeptember 20)

Laci írta:


> És ha a bokáját brunyálja le :twisted: ?



Az nem lehet, mert a vizeletsugár mindig ívet ír le!


----------



## Laci (2005 Szeptember 20)

Eegen ! Csak nála befele fordul az ív... :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2005 Szeptember 20)

Jól van, majd ő bebizonyítja neked matematikailag is, hogy nem pisilja le a bokáját.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 20)

Ha teged meglat, akkor valoszinu :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 24)

Merényletet kíséreltek meg Faludy György ellen
Tóta W. Árpád 
2005. szeptember 23., péntek 8:20
Veszedelmes merényletet hiúsított meg csütörtök este az aggkori elmerengés, a rossz látás és a hibás hangosítás. Faludy György költőt kilencvenötödik születésnapján esztrádműsorral próbálták megölni korábbi barátai. Az elkövetők a halállal rémisztgették az idős költőt, bevetették a hamisan éneklő kövér embert, és kortárs komolyzenét énekeltek neki. Faludy túlélte, de remélhetőleg megírja.

Gyalázat, szégyen, pofátlanság határa, kinek áll érdekében, időviharba kerültem-e - ezek az első és aztán a folyamatos benyomások, amik egy épeszű embert érhettek Faludy György 95. születésnapján, a Nemzeti Színházban. Ilyen születésnapja itt nem volt senkinek, amióta feloszlott a Munkásőrség Központi Énekkara. Tanulság: az ember válogassa meg a barátait, különben azok öregkorára hülyét csinálnak belőle. 
Félelem és rettegés 

Tulajdonképp már a színházi előadássá tett nyilvános születésnap is elég fura dolog. Az úgy szokott hangzani, hogy mondjuk "Száz éve született József Attila". Ez meg mintha azt üzenné: kilencvenöt éve született Faludy György - és még él! Mélyen tisztelt publikum, itt látható a Nagyon Öreg Költő! 



Galéria - Faludy és a vele fényképezkedőkA főkolompos Jordán Tamás és Farkasházy Tivadar, a műsoros est házigazdái. Ők például mindketten méltó megemlékezésnek találták, ha előadnak néhány előre megírt antalimrés-nyomasekbobós dialógot. De úgy ráadásul, hogy szép fekete mappából olvassák fel a frappáns poénokat, mert megtanulni a szöveget, az azért mégiscsak túlzás egy szülinap miatt. Így tett a többi színész is a Faludy-versekkel, tisztelet a néhány kivételnek. De nem is ez a súlyos, hanem hogy a tizenvalahányezer Faludy-versből tapintatosan beválogattak egy szép krizantémcsokorra (koszorúra!) valót a haláltémájúakból. Hogy meg ne feledkezzen róla az ünnepelt. De nem, bazmeg, még ennél is van durvább: az a korpulens ember, aki gitárkísérettel énekelte el a Haláltánc-balladát - jó hosszú és csupa halál -, anélkül, hogy korábban akár a gitárral, akár a hangjával megismerkedett volna. Szóval egy totál fals rikácsolást tessék elképzelni, meg síró húrokat, olyat, amin a Megasztár selejtezőjén olyan jókat kacagunk. A közönség szerencsére jólnevelt - soraiban frakcióvezető, pártelnök, tábornok -, és megtapsolja illendően. Hogy eljöjjön legközelebb is. 
Hát kifütyülni mégse lehet az előadót egy 95. születésnapon. De ilyen előadót színpadra küldeni se lehessen. Így még nem gyalázták meg Faludyt. Lang Györgyi legalább csak abba sült bele, hogy felolvassa egy versét. Az egyszerűen csak nem sikerült. Rossz, csúnya betűk. 

Az egyetlen értékelhető produkció, sőt talán az egyetlen ember, aki megértett valamit Faludyból, az Hobo. Igen, ez egy olyan rendezvény volt, ahol Hobo az Út, az Igazság és az Élet. 

Diplomácia, villamos, szék 

Eljött a kanadai nagykövet is, bár Farkasházy csak mint "a kanadai nagykövetség munkatársát" konferálja fel. Végül is elég ennyi, ki a fene tud kiigazodni a diplomáciában. Kapott maga mellé tolmácsot is, aki viszont jól kivehetően elfelejtette már a nyelvet, és inkább kitalálni igyekszik, miről beszélhet a nagykövet asszony. Diszkrét sugdolózás a nézőtéren az angolul értők között. 


Szarnak ezek Faludyra, azt gyanítom. Aztán volt még olyan is - ezek tényleg meg akarják ölni Faludyt! -, hogy egyszer csak bejön egy nő, és se szó, se beszéd, Kurtág-dalokat kezd énekelni. Aki nem tudná: Kurtág György dalai légköri zavarok és szűk ívben forduló villamoskocsik zajaiból állnak össze, ezért is vált obligáttá a születésnapokon a Happy Birthday, és nem a József Attila-töredékek. Erről csak annyi maradt a jegyzeteimben, hogy "Kill me. Now." Mikrohullámokat nem ér komponálni, mert kisüti az agyat, és elpusztul a közönség. Az csak egy régi tévedés, hogy az a művészet, amit senki se bír ki. 
Faludy György az egész műsort felesége oldalán vészelte át, egy távirányított, motoros jégtáblára erősített karosszékében. Csak tizenöt percre gurult fel a színpadra, ahol Farkasházy Tivadar készített vele igazi baráti interjút. Rohadtul átsütött rajta a felkészültség, meg hogy Tivadarnak tényleg fontos az ő barátja. Így hangzott a jó Teddy kérdése: 

"Ma autómentes nap volt, úgyhogy én mondok egy közlekedési eszközt, és te jössz. Mi jut eszedbe a villamosról?" 

Faludynak szerencsére eszébe jut valami még a villamosról is, el is mond egy kedves kis anekdotát pár percben. Farkasházy nem használja ki a gondolkodási időt, következő kérdése: "Vonat?" A költő lefagy. A merénylőnek majdnem sikerült leállítani az agyát. 

Téves hazatérés 

Szarnak ezek Faludyra, azt gyanítom. Egy nap gondolkodást nem tettek ebbe a műsorba. De ez legyen Faludy György szomorúsága. Ezek a barátai. Kilencvenöt évesen sajnos már azokat sem válogathatja meg az ember. Szerencsére lecsapott az instant karma, mivel ezt a hetedhét országra szóló csődöt, ezt az orbitális égést nyilvánosan követték el. Ott volt mindenki, aki számít, és biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem erre számítottak a Nemzeti Színház igazgatójától. Ott volt a Pártelnök, és látta, hogy a haladó értelmiség tehetségtelen, érzéketlen lusta disznók gyülekezete. Hogy nem is olyan ciki a párducnadrágos rocker. Hogy ezek kóklerek. 



Galéria - Faludy és a vele fényképezkedőkA haladó értelmiség porig égette magát tiszteletadás címén a Nemzeti Színházban, amin ez a csapat igen rosszmájúan, de nem ok nélkül viccelődött még pár éve. De most mégis inkább ide szervezik az emelkedett műsoros estjüket, mint az időközben mellérakodott, tényleg homlokegyenest ellenkező felfogást tükröző Művészetek Palotájába. Két külön világkép, valóban. Az egyik giccses és hazug, a másik nem giccses, és cementgyárnak is undorító lenne. Akkor meg már inkább a hazug giccs, ugye? 
Hát éljen a 95 éves Faludy György. A költő egyébként 1988-ban tért haza, mert azt hitte, az ilyen ünnepségek politikai és szakmai okai megszűntek. Énszerintem lassan kezdhet megint csomagolni. 
/Nézem a fényképeszkedőkről készűlt mellékelt képsorokat felháborodtam! Ez nem csupán magyar vonatkozású ügy gondolom!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Szeptember 24)

Ez nagyon szomoru :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

Budapestnek vesznie kell (1891) 
Brichta Kálmán 




I. I. Budapest Szodoma 

Gyilkoljatok meg! öljetek meg! ne legyen testemben egy csep vér sem, legyek teljesen hideg, halott! 

Vagy zuzzátok össze csontjaimat porrá és égessétek el azt is, ne legyen még egy atom sem, mely elárulná, hogy ez undok városban éltem valaha! 

Vesszen e város szinér&amp;otilde;l minden, mi szépet és jót mutat, mert valója csupán gaz, pusztuljon el minden ékessége, bája és gyönyöre, mert b&amp;ucirc;n árán szerezte e tulajdonságait. Mentsük ki e városból az igaz embert, mert a ragály terjed ez undok fert&amp;otilde;ben, a rothadtlelk&amp;ucirc; elveti magját az igazak szivébe, hogy azt is b&amp;ucirc;zhödté, bélpoklossá tegye! 

Vesszen ki bár ember és állat egyaránt, ne legyen senki, ki tapossa a világnak e szenyfoltját! 

Tomboljanak az ellenség ágyui, harsogjanak a csata kürtjei, dörögjenek a vész fellegei, hirdesse minden, hogy Budapestnek vesznie kell a föld szinér&amp;otilde;l ugymint Szodoma és Gomorrhának, mert benne kéjuralom kapott lábra. Oly er&amp;otilde;s és hatalmas kéjuralom, melyet megtörni lehetetlennek látszik. 

Itt öngyilkosságot igér jó szül&amp;otilde;jének a gaz fiú, mert nem engedik kéjelegni, ott a n&amp;otilde;re halált szab a férfi, mert amaz felfedezte aljas bünét. 

Emitt öngyilkos lesz az ifju, mert nincs elég pénze, hogy szenvedélylyé vált kéjelgését ki tudná elégiteni. Amott elvál a férj, mert nincs annyi keresete, melylyel két n&amp;otilde;t ki birna tartani. 

Az alsóbb körökben az inség és nyomor a szegénység és elégületlenség jajai hallatszanak. A fels&amp;otilde;bb köröket pedig a kényelem, a kedvtelenség és az életuntság borzalmai zaklatják. 

És mindez azért van, mint már mondottam, mert jelenleg kéjuralom dívik. Ezen lelketrázkódtató borzadalmas állapotok megteremt&amp;otilde;i és b&amp;ucirc;nös vezet&amp;otilde;i: az undok kéjhölgyek! 

Budapestnek ez erkölcsi romlotjai baljóslatu alakulásokkal fenyegetik az igazakat. E város elveszteni készül szabadságát! Hogy a szepl&amp;otilde;tlen tisztasziv&amp;ucirc;eknek kezében nem villog többé kard, a kéjenczek bilincseket kovácsolnak a szüzek karjaira, hogy megakadályozzák azokat jogaiknak, erényeiknek védelmükben. 

A kéjelgés világuralomra készül s apsolutismussal fenyeget. És, ha a kéjuralom terjeszkedik s magával ragadja még a kevés számban lev&amp;otilde; igazakat is, hol van az óriás a ki képes lesz ezeket feltartóztatni és visszatartani? Mely kéz akadályozza meg majdan e két ellentétes elem egyesülését s ebb&amp;otilde;l kifolyólag az erkölcsi egyensuly teljes felbomlását? 

Vajon ki fogja vezetni az emberiséget az erkölcsi haladás utján, mid&amp;otilde;n a kéjuralom eloltással fenyegeti azt a világosságot, mely az egyház szelleméb&amp;otilde;l oly jótékony sugarakban áradott a kéjuralom sötétsége felé? 

Hát rövid id&amp;otilde; mulva, ha majdan a paráznák orkánja megindul s a kéjhajhászók büzhödt förgetegje zúditja az igazakra ragályos miazmáit, mit fogtok ekkor tenni? kihez fogtok ekkor folyamodni? És vajjon mi lesz az egyház függetlenségéb&amp;otilde;l, szabadságából és mi a kereszténységb&amp;otilde;l, ha a kéjuralom hatalma kiragadja az egyház kezéb&amp;otilde;l az Isten igéjének kardját? Embert keresünk majd, ki oly er&amp;otilde;sen állja meg helyét a kéj vihara közt, mint megállotta helyét, Napoleon a harczok viharai között. 

Hát hol találunk majd oly embert, ki látja, hogy a kéjszomj már elragadta az ifjut és öreget, szegényt és gazdagot; ki látja, hogy nem csak az ifjúnak csendes ártatlan életébe, nem csak a családi szentélybe, de még a szentek szentélyébe az Ur oltárához is belopódzodtak már a bünre csábitó fúriák, hol találjuk majd az embert ekkor, ki küzdtérre lép és felkiállt az Istenhez: meghalok! de megvédelmezem kisértetben lev&amp;otilde; szolgádat a szennyt&amp;otilde;l, a bünt&amp;otilde;l? 

II. A kéjhölgyek 

Ismeritek ezen emberi testtel biró fúriákat, ismeritek &amp;otilde;ket? Ha nem, hallgassatok ide! Azon erkölcstelen, hitetlen fene vadak, kik nem ismernek sem szépet, jót, sem nemest, igazat és tisztát, kik csak bünt, szennyet és ocsmányságot ápolnak; kik kerülik a tisztességes társaságot és a nap világosságát; azok, kik csak kényelemre, jólétre, nyugalomra, szórakozásra és undok kéjre szomjuhoznak, ezek a kéjhölgyek. 

Hogy mily megtestesült rossz az ilyen lény, az kitetszik abból, hogy kimenti magát Istennek rendeltetése alól, anya nem lesz bel&amp;otilde;le, nemét nem szaporitja, dolgozni nem dolgozik és Istent nem ismer. 

Ezek a fúriák terjesztik az egész világban a roszszat. Csak egyszer kell a férfiúnak ily aljassal összetalálkozni, akkor már meg van az mételyezve; azon perczt&amp;otilde;l kezdve csak romlás lehet erkölcsös életében, de épülés nem! 

Hogy milyen aljas tetteket visznek véghez ez undok férgek, arra becsületes ember nem is gondol. Hidegen átölelik a férfit, testi bájait nyiltan mutogatják, nemi szerveit nyiltan, a legkissebb szégyen nélkül odatárják a férfiaknak, csalfa csókokkal árasztják el azokat, mindent elkövetnének csak kielégitsék azokat, kik pénzzel vásárolják meg t&amp;otilde;lük a b&amp;ucirc;nt. 

Tudjuk azt, a ki más ember testét csak megsebzi is, azt elitélik súlyosan. És ezeket a fúriákat kik sokszor nem csak megsebzik a legnemesebbet, a szivet, hanem, kik legtöbbször meg is ölik azt ezeket az orvgyilkosokat a társadalom kiváltságokkal ruház fel. 

Az ilyennek gyilkos fegyvert, (bárczát) ad kezébe a törvény s azt mondja neki: nesze ezzel mehetsz vadászni nyiltan, nincs tilos föld, akárhol l&amp;otilde;heted le ifju vagy öreg zsákmányodat, akárhol vetheted ki szemérmet gyilkoló hálódat, mit l&amp;otilde;sz vagy fogsz mind a tied, viheted bátran a vérpadodra, melyen csak igazlelküek és tisztaszivüek véreznek el. 

Hogy túlzottan nem beszélek Budapest lakóinak erkölcsi romlottságáról és a kéjhölgyek er&amp;otilde;szakos bünre csábitásaikról, arról könnyen meggy&amp;otilde;z&amp;otilde;dhetik mindenki. Csak egyszer haladjon végig a kételked&amp;otilde; férfi, este 9 óra után, a kerepesi- uton, mint a vérebek ugy törnek rá nyilt úton, ember, ég és Isten el&amp;otilde;tt ezrei e mérges viperáknak; kivetik bünös hálójukat, mely bizton fog, melyet kikerülni nem lehet, megmételyezik a tisztalelkületüeket és tisztaszivüeket. Még a serdül&amp;otilde; sz&amp;ucirc;z ifjut, ki ártatlanul halad végig az uton, azt is megfogják bünsóvár kezeikkel s beavatják a romlás és sülyedés világába! 

De nem csak a kerepesi- uton gyilkolják le naponta a férfi sziveket, de még a következ&amp;otilde; utakon is. 

Budán: Horgony- , Ganz- , Gyorskocsi- , Bokor- és Viadar- utczákon. 

Pesten: Himz&amp;otilde;- , Megyeház- , Bástya- , Lövész- , Rostély- , Molnár- , Hajnal- , Uj- , Ó- , Arad- , Szerecsen- , Lázár- , Rózsa- , Pet&amp;otilde;fi- , Kazinczy- , Nyár- , Szövetség- , Dohány- , Alsó erd&amp;otilde;sor- , Aggteleki- , Népszinház- , Futó- , Német- , Gólya- , József- , [[Otilde]]r- , Templom- , Kölcsei- , Mester- , Liliom- , Tüzoltó- , Hölgy- és Kápolna- utczákon. 

Ezekben az utczákban vannak a hires kéjbarlangok. 

Ezeket könnyen lehet felismerni, mert a legundokabb küls&amp;otilde;vel birnak és ablakai nappal mindig be vannak függönyözve, mivel ez éjji madarak nappal alszanak, a mid&amp;otilde;n a becsületes ember a napvilágánál dolgozik. 

Sajnos, hogy jelenleg Budapesten már 54 ily kéjbarlangot, ily földi poklot és mindenikben legkevesebb 20 darab oly undok férget számitunk. 

Ezen barlangokban él&amp;otilde; 1080 darab erénygyilkoshoz bátran számithatunk még 920 strihre járót, ime 2000 darab él és élvez, zsarol és uralkodik! 

Ha ezen statisztika láttára sem indulna meg és ha ezen statisztika hallatára sem gondolja meg a n&amp;otilde;i nem, hogy valóban igen romlottnak kell lenni a férfi nemnek, mely ellátja, eltartja e 2000 ingyenél&amp;otilde;t, akkor nincs már sziv a n&amp;otilde;i testben. 

Lássátok ezek a ribanczok a legnagyobb pompa és fény között élnek, minden b&amp;otilde;ven van nekik. Egy ilyen rongy, ha az utczán megy és az ember ha nem ismerné, azt mondaná róla: ez báróné vagy grófné, oly fényesen vannak felöltözködve. 

Az ilyen kéjhölgy naponta legkevesebb 3 frtot költ el, eltekintve, mikor mulatni megy, mert akkor 100 forintot biztosan elver. 

Három forintjával számitva 1 napra 2000 kéjhölgynek egy év alatt kell 2.160,000 frt. Ezen rengeteg összeg legnagyobb részét serdül&amp;otilde; ifjaink szolgáltatják.

Ott ültem egyszer, ily kéjbarlangban egy Gazé mellett egész éjjel, hogy lássam, mily romlott a világ. 
Este 8 órától reggel 3 óráig kétszázhatvan személy fordúlt meg és ezen nagy tömeg közt csupán 16 id&amp;otilde;sb férfi volt, a többi mind 20 éven aluli. 

És valóban könnyeztek szemeim és vérzett szivem, mid&amp;otilde;n egy más alkalomkor két családos urat láttam megfordulni ott, oly családos férfiakat, kiknek családi viszonyaikat jól ismerem, kikr&amp;otilde;l meggy&amp;otilde;z&amp;otilde;dtem, hogy csakis &amp;otilde;k a romlottak vagyis az elcsábitottak, mert feleségök és gyermekeik igen becsületesek. 

Igen, mig e nyilt bordélyházakat Budapest területéb&amp;otilde;l ki nem irtjuk, addig ez igy fog menni továbbra is. 

* 

Átkom reátok fúriák! Mardossa a kínos pokoli t&amp;ucirc;z örökké rongy, hitvány sziveteket, gyülöljenek és átkozzanak az igazak, kárhozzatok a pokolra! 

Pusztuljatok! pusztuljatok! Jaj! nincs már er&amp;otilde;m hogy átkozzalak titeket, kezeimet a görcs összehuzza, kiesik a toll a kezemb&amp;otilde;l, szemeim villognak és kigyulnak a jogos düht&amp;otilde;l, ereimben kinosan forr a vér, agyamban vesznek a gondolatok, szivemet görcsök rángatják. 

Jajgatok és sikoltok, mert látom, hogy átkom nem pusztit el a föld szinér&amp;otilde;l titeket, ti hitvány gaz fúriák! 

Oh Istenem! kérlek adj er&amp;otilde;t, adj csak annyi er&amp;otilde;t, hogy egy kissé csititsam vérszomjas haragomat, hogy ismét felemelhessem mérges tollamat, mely az imént esett ki kezemb&amp;otilde;l. 

Oh adj csak annyi er&amp;otilde;t, hogy egy gyilkos t&amp;otilde;rt vehessek a kezembe és hogy véghez vihessem Herodiás kegyetlenségét, hogy lemészárolhassam e gonosz fúriákat, hogy kiirthassam &amp;otilde;ket a föld szinér&amp;otilde;l. 

Oh térjetek ki elölem az utczán, mert nem tudom mire vagyok képes, ha megismerlek titeket. 

Engem könnyen felismerhettek, mert szivemben az elszántságot hordom, kezemben pedig a töltött revolvert, mellyel védem ártatlanságom, tisztaságom lelkem legf&amp;otilde;bb erényeit. 

III. Ifjaink 

Ott, hol az erkölcsnek, a hitnek legparányibb nyomát sem találjuk, hol minden szép szó egy- egy lelket gyilkoló t&amp;otilde;r, ott hol minden kedveskedés és dicsérés a nemes szivnek megfásitását czélozza, ott hol szabadon tanyáz a bün, ocsmányság, szenny és parázna ott fetrengtek ti e büzhödt kéjbarlangokban. 

Nem érzitek, hogy ott vész minden erénytek, minden jó és szép tulajdonságtok, nem látjátok, hogy mióta ti e piszok fészkeket meglátogatjátok, azóta nincs semmiféle hajlamtok a szép, jó és nemes iránt, azóta nem ismertek fellebbvalót. Azóta ti akartok urak lenni mindenhol, senkinek jó tanácsait el nem fogadjátok, nyugalmat nem találtok sehol, gyönyört és örömet a legszebb és legfényesebb társaságokban sem találtok, mert mindig csak kéjre, undok kéjre szomjuhoztok ti nyomorult kéjhajhászók! 

Nem látjátok, hogy mióta üzitek ez ocsmány bünt, azóta vész szemetek ragyogó fénye, arczotokról az ifjú rózsás pir eltünt, ruganyos izmaitok kiszáradnak, csontjaitok kidomborodnak a b&amp;otilde;r alól, elhágy minden er&amp;otilde;tök és utálatos, nyomorúlt vézna csontvázakká lesztek. És ezen stádiumban akartok majd megtérni, ekkor igérjétek, hogy többé nem fogjátok oly gyakran elkövetni e gyalázatos b&amp;ucirc;nt? 

Ekkor hiába jajgattok és rítok, hiába esdekeltek és kiálltotok fennhangon segitségért, nem hallja azt meg senki sem, mert fél a ragálytól mindenki. Egy kéz sem nyul segitségtekre, vivhattok akkor a szörny&amp;ucirc; halállal ti kéjhalók! 

Nem tudjátok, hogy a legnagyobb bün a bujaság és a paráználkodás, nem tudjátok, hogy önnönmagát boszulja meg az, ki üzi ezen ocsmányságot? 

Nem olvastátok a szent irást? Hát tudjátok- e, hogy abban meg van irva: 

"Ki magát fajtalan asszonyokhoz adja, rothadás és férgek lesznek jutalma". 

Srf. f. 19. 13. 

Továbbá: 

"Jól jegyezzétek meg magatoknak, hogy semmi paráznának, vagy tisztátalannak... nincsen öröksége Krisztus és Isten országában". 

Efez. 5. 

Ifju! ezeket tudva, szeresd az ártatlanságot, mint lelked f&amp;otilde;kincsét és ékességét s vedd gondolóra a szent irás e szavait: "Oh mily szép a szüziesség a tiszta erkölcscsel! mert halhatatlan emlékezete, mivel mind Istennél, mind embereknél ismeretes". 

Bölcs. 4. 1. 

Ifjak! nem látjátok, hogy törpül az emberi nem, a korai vétségek miatt! 

Csak azután akartok megtérni, mikor már tehetetlen lények vagytok, akkor akartok egy igaz n&amp;otilde;t boldogitani, mid&amp;otilde;n már nem vagytok arra képesek. 

Él&amp;otilde; bizonyitéka annak, hogy az ifjaink mily nagy kéjhajhászok, hogy mily nagy mértékben üzik a parázna undok bünét az, hogy könyveket kellett irni, azon czélból, hogy a fiatalok gyógyithassák önnönmagokat, mert már az orvosok nem gy&amp;otilde;zték azokat kurálni. 

Tudjuk, Garay Antal: "Népszer&amp;ucirc; utmutató" czimü müve, mely a nemi betegségek gyógyitásait tárgyalja, már a 7- ik kiadást érte el. Rettent&amp;otilde; férfi- romlottságra vall! 

És most az mondom: merjen valaki elém állni és azt mondani, hogy egy férfinak kell ez undok bünt gyakorolni, én akkor azt irgalmatlanul levágom! 

Vagy merészelje nekem az orvosi tudomány bizonyitgatni, hogy okvetlen szükséges a gyakori közösülés, én akkor megtagadom Istenemet, mert nem érdemli meg, hogy annak nevezzem, ha oly tökéletlen, nyomorult korcsot teremtett az &amp;otilde; képmására. 

IV. Polgárleányaink 

Polgárleányaink sorsa igen aggasztó és szánalomraméltó a jelen kéjuralom közt. Itt teng f&amp;otilde;városunkban több mint 100,000 polgárleány. Élet czéljuk, rendeltetésük, hogy házasodjanak és legyenek derék, jó anyákká. 

De a jelen körülmények között nem érhetik el czéljukat. Hisz ott van a 2000 fúria, ezek uralgnak fölöttük, ezek teszik &amp;otilde;ket semmivé. Fel sem tüntök ti polgárleányok ezek mellett, hisz ti nem adtok undok kéjt a férfiaknak, ti nem gyalázzátok magatokat a porig. 

* 

Hány anyát hallottam már panaszkodni. 

Az egyik azt mondotta: "Több lányom van, mind szépek és becsületesek, férjt pedig egyik sem kap." 

A másik emigy panaszkodik: "csak egy lányom van, udvarlója van minden ujjára tiz, de egyik sem veszi el". 

A harmadik: "én Istenem, ezek a férfiak csak pénzt akarnak, a leány nekik csak kompót." 

A negyedik: Jaj! jaj! négy aggszüzem van, mit csináljak? mit csináljak? Tánczmulatságokra, bálokra már egész vagyonunkat elköltöttem, de férfi nem jön mégsem, a ki elvinné &amp;otilde;ket. 

A szalmaözvegy: "Nem tudom, azoknak a férfiaknak nincs már semmi érzékeik, nem látják, hogy még ifju szép arczom van, hajaim mily gyönyörü aranysárgák, melleim mily domborúak s mily fess teremtés vagyok, még gyermekeim sincsenek és még sem akarnak engem feleségül". 

* 

Ó ti kevésbé szép d&amp;otilde;re polgárleányok, ti, kik azt gondoljátok, hogy szépek vagytok és ezen szépségtekkel akartok hóditani? Nézzen és bámuljon meg bár az egész város ifjusága, hóditani nem fogtok, mert szépségeitek és bájaitok sokkal gyengébbek, hogysem a kéjelg&amp;otilde; ifjak kipróbált és tapasztalt szemeiket meggy&amp;otilde;zhetnétek. 

Lássátok ott vannak a sokkal szebb kéjhölgyek. 

Nincs is fogalmatok, hogy mily szép és kedvesarczu ily fúriák vannak itt Budapesten. 

Én, ki mindig mint egy tigris viselkedtem az ilyen kéjn&amp;otilde;k ellenében, én mondom nektek, hogy csak egy hajszál tartott vissza attól, hogy meg nem hódoltam egy ily rongynak, mert kedves széparczu volt és olyan bájosszemü s széptermetü, hogy valóban Budapest polgárleányai közt nem láttam még életemben olyant. 

Lássátok ezeket az éjji madarakat kell f&amp;otilde;kép kiirtanunk, mert csak a bájos arcz tudja lebilincselni a mai kor férfiait, az erény nem. 

Akár mily szorgalmas és takarékosak legyenek leányaink, ha csak nem nagyon, de nagyon szépek, férfiúra azok ne számitsanak. Még kevésbé számitsanak azok, kik nem szépek és 20 éven felül vannak, azok biztosak lehetnek, hogy elhervadnak a nélkül, hogy az anyai örömöket élvezhették volna, hacsak 50,000 frt. vagyonnal nem rendelkeznek, mert akkor biztosan kapnak férjet. 

Tudjátok- e azt, hogy férfiaink félnek és irtóznak a becsületes, erkölcsös leánytól és még inkább a házasságtól. 

Ime a budapesti férfiak egyike ugy beszél: 

Mig az én Vilmám ott van a Polláknénál, addig én nem házasodom, mert: "soáné, hat kháné"! 

A másik: "mig a springerei létezik, én is létezem"! 

A harmadik: "ha megházasodom, akkor csak egy feleségem van, én pedig már hozzá vagyok szokva a háremhez"! 

A negyedik: "mig Ferenczi kávéházában leányt árulnak kávé helyett, addig nekem nem kell feleség"! 

Az ötödik: (egy zsidó) "Egy hónapban 15 közösülés 50 krjával 7 frt 50 kr. és ha házasodom feleségem bele kerül egy hónapban 40 frtomba, tehát 32 frt 50 kr.: “reine rebach." 

A hatodik: "polgárleányt házasodjak? Hisz azok közt nem találok olyan szépet, mint az én böstyiám"! 

Ily aljasul és b&amp;ucirc;nösen gondolkodnak ifjaink mind. 

Leányok! ne higyjetek a budapesti férfiaknak, szerelmet azok nem ismernek e kéjuralom alatt, csak elvont eszme az. Még a kedves és szép, de egyszersmint becsületes leány után bolondulókat is csak a rideg kéjhajhászat hajtja. 

Polgárleányok! Ébredjetek! ébredjetek álmaitokból, nyissátok ki szemeiteket, nézzétek! kulcsot adok kezeitekbe, melylyel kimehettek azon lakból, melyben oly soká teng&amp;otilde;dtetek és melyben annyit szenvedtetek. 

A kulcs nem más, mint a tiltakozás! Tiltakozzatok, álljátok utját a kéjuralom terjedésének, hisz csak ti vagytok hivatva arra, hogy nemetek becsületét meg&amp;otilde;rizzétek és megvédjétek, a férfiaktól nem várhattok semmit. 

Csak nem gondoljátok, hogy azok kedveseik ellen fellázadjanak?! 

Ti polgárlányok vagytok, els&amp;otilde; sorban hivatva arra, hogy összeálljatok és közös er&amp;otilde;vel védjétek szent becsületeiteket! 

V. Tanácsok a szül&amp;otilde;knek 

Ti sokat szenvedett lények, ti, kik számtalanszor oly gyakran, jogtalanul lettetek megsértve bünös fiaitoktól, ti, kik nem kevésszer meglopva is lettetek a kéjszomjtól elragadt gyermekeitekt&amp;otilde;l, ti, kik millió könyeket ontottatok és azon voltatok, hogy megjavitsátok romlott fiaitokat, ti igazán sajnálatra méltók vagytok és titeket nem vigasztal senki? 

Sajnos, nem egy anyát láttam, hogy sírt és rít, mert megóvni akarta fiát az erkölcsi romlástól és az oly szemtelenül válaszolt édes, jó anyjának. 

S&amp;otilde;t, igen sok anyát hallottam panaszkodni, hogy fiai meglopták, mert már pénzt nem tudott adni kéjencz fiának


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 1)

Ezt a cikket az Amargi irta? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 1)

Nincs egyedul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 10)

http://tdyweb.wbteam.com/Gyurcsany1005.htm 



:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 12)

Egy uruguayi újságíró azt állítja, hogy földönkívüliek figyelmeztettek a szeptember 11-i, New York-i terrormerényletre.

Rafael Ulloa CIA-t megszégyenítő kijelentése a II. UFO Világkongresszuson hangzott el. A publicista szerint egy évvel a terrortámadás előtt egy UFO jelent meg az első repülőgép becsapódásának helyénél, előre jelezve a tragédiát. Ezt az a videofilm is bizonyítja, melyet egy helikopterről vettek fel az ikertornyok közelében. A szóban forgó képsorokon egy lassan mozgó, ovális formájú tárgy rajzolódik ki.

Ulloa egy vele készült tévéinterjú során elmondta, hogy az Egyesült Államok katonai és vallási okokból nem hozza nyilvánosságra azokat a híreket, amelyek a Földön kívüli életről tanúskodnak. Az újságíró nem kevesebbet állít, mint hogy a becsapódást követő fekete füstgomolyag mögött feltűnő fények valójában repülő csészealjak, amelyek emberek életét mentették meg.

A publicista szerint a nagyhatalmak tisztában vannak azzal, hogy a Földön kívül 63 civilizáció létezik, akik folyamatosan figyelnek minket, és arra próbálják felhívni az emberiség figyelmét, hogy ne tegyék tönkre a Földet. Amerika érdekei azonban mást diktálnak, ezért tagadják az Ufók létezését, melyeknek pontos leírásáról Ulloa nem tudott adatokkal szolgálni, annak ellenére, hogy állítása szerint állandó kapcsolatban van velük.

http://www.hirszerzo.hu/


----------



## obsitos (2005 Október 16)

Az ilyenek a földönkívüliek, van belőlük néhány. :lol:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 16)

Az a63 civilizáció segíthetne inkább menteni a Földet, ugyanis nem csak az USA teszi tönkre, hANEM AZ ÖSSZES TÖBBI ORSZÁG IS.



HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!! :55:


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 16)

Letezik foldonkivuli inteligens elet, hiszen nem allnak szoba velunk :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 16)

:656:


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 16)

Koszonom, latod tudsz te udvarias is lenni. :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 16)

Csak tornázom, valami fogyókura ügyben. Ne bízd el magad. :twisted:


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 16)

Szomoru vagyok, mar azt hittem.... :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 16)

Valaha én is. Ma már hitetlen vagyok. És cenk.


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 16)

Ti legalbb ketten vagytok mert olyan gyorsan irsz, hogy nem tudlak kovetni. Mi az a cenk? :roll: Az erdoben nincs olyan, de van helyette budoske. :roll:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 16)

Stimmel ! Nem csak randák... :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

Gyerekek, ki ez a dog :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 16)

Maci írta:


> Ti legalbb ketten vagytok mert olyan gyorsan irsz, hogy nem tudlak kovetni. Mi az a cenk? :roll: Az erdoben nincs olyan, de van helyette budoske. :roll:


Az, az. A cenk olyan mint a büdöske, csak cével írják :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

Egy amerikai sportruházati cég olyan cip&amp;otilde;t fejlesztett ki, amely követi a gyerekek lábának gyors növekedését. A terméket a köztudottan árérzékeny németországi vev&amp;otilde;kön tesztelték. 


A kevéssé vonzó "Max, der Wurm" (Max, a féreg) márkanev&amp;ucirc; lábbeli els&amp;otilde; szállítmányai múlt héten érkeztek meg Németországba - írja a Reuters. A cip&amp;otilde;k neve a rugalmas alapanyagú cip&amp;otilde; sarka és orra közti, harmonikaszer&amp;ucirc;en összecsukódni és kitágulni képes részre utal, ami lehet&amp;otilde;vé teszi a lábbeli fokozatos nyújtását. 

Nem nyom és megnyugtat 

A cip&amp;otilde; hossza egy ezüstszín&amp;ucirc; gomb megnyomásával szabályozható, amivel lehet&amp;otilde;vé válik, hogy a cip&amp;otilde; mérete mindig a gyerek gyorsan növ&amp;otilde; lábfejéhez alkalmazkodjon. A gyerek kényelme mellett ez a találmány a szül&amp;otilde;knek is nagy megkönnyebbülést jelenthet, megússzák ugyanis, hogy a gyerek fejl&amp;otilde;dése miatt csillagászati összegeket kelljen cip&amp;otilde;re költeniük. 

Spórolós vev&amp;otilde;kön tesztelve 

Bernadette Lingg, a K2 Inc nev&amp;ucirc; amerikai sportruházat-gyártó cég szóviv&amp;otilde;je elmondta: azért célozták meg a német piacot, mert a német vásárlók költségérzékenyek, szeretik az akciókat és kedvez&amp;otilde; konstukciójú vásárlási lehet&amp;otilde;ségeket, ugyanakkor a német gazdaság nehézségei miatt óvatosabbá váltak és kétszer is meggondolják, miel&amp;otilde;tt kinyitják a pénztárcájukat. "F&amp;otilde; piacunknak Németországot tekintjük. A gyerekcip&amp;otilde;k piacán ott rendkívül kiélezett a verseny a nagyszámú importmárka és az agresszív árképzés miatt" - nyilatkozta a sajtónak a szóviv&amp;otilde;.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 16)

éS A CIPŐ OLYAN SZUPER, HOGY TÖBB ÉV ALATT SEM MEGY TÖNKRE A GYEREK LÁBÁN, AKKOR IDE VELE.FRÁSZT!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

Ha a gyermek gipszagyban van akkor bizti jo :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 16)

AKKOR MEG MINEK RÁ A CIPÓ ILYEN SOK PÉNZÉRT, OLCSOBB A GIPSZ.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

Es a divat az semmi neked :shock: Meg a Laci is Nike cipot horg, most lopta :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 16)

a gyerek az ne divatozzon, feküdjön a gipszágyban.
A Lci nike cipője biztos csak niki és a bolhapiacről van, aki bújdokol a nem flancol, örül, hogy van valami a lábán, nem?


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 16)

A Lacinak gumitalpú cipője van, hogy el tudjon csendben settenkedni pálinkalopás után :!:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 16)

Jaj a szivem , mar megint a palinkam, megolom :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 16)

Nem megölni kéne, hanem jobban eldugni a páleszt. Hol tartjátok? nem szorosan mellettetek a helye?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 17)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Nem megölni kéne, hanem jobban eldugni a páleszt. Hol tartjátok? nem szorosan mellettetek a helye?


na ez az amit soha meg az eletuk aran sem akarjak elarulni.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 17)

:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

Melitta írta:


> barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:
> 
> 
> > Nem megölni kéne, hanem jobban eldugni a páleszt. Hol tartjátok? nem szorosan mellettetek a helye?
> ...




En a Szalantai elete aran megmondom :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 17)

Érdekel a dolog! :twisted:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Nem megölni kéne, hanem jobban eldugni a páleszt. Hol tartjátok? nem szorosan mellettetek a helye?



Természetesen, a titkos pálinka raktárban van a titkos pálinka :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 17)

Ezt most miért árultad el ? :shock: A Csöcsi azt mondta, hogy csak a Laci élete árán mondja meg :evil:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

Efike írta:


> Ezt most miért árultad el ? :shock: A Csöcsi azt mondta, hogy csak a Laci élete árán mondja meg :evil:



Nem adtam meg a koordinátákat  
Én azt hittem, hogy a Laci élete árán a koordinátákat kell megadni :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 17)

Szoval?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Szoval?



Háát, azt csak a Csöcsike tudja, mint koordinátor.
De csak pálesz hatása alatt, mert a tudatalattijába rejtettük el :wink:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 17)

A tudatalatiját pedig hogy hol van elrejtve csak az Efike tudja, mi?
Már megint a maci a málnásban efektus.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> A tudatalatiját pedig hogy hol van elrejtve csak az Efike tudja, mi?
> Már megint a maci a málnásban efektus.



Hát, én nem tudok a maciról a málnásban, meg az effektusukról sem sajnos.

Azt, hogy Efike agyában mi zajlik, csak a jó öreg JHVH tudja, bár kétlem, hogy lenne hatalma Efikén. A sok pálinkától már védetté vált a símaképű.

Bár, ha Efike dugta el Csöcsike tudatalattiját ... nos, akkor esetleg van miről beszélnünk ... :?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

Nincs :evil:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

csocsike írta:


> Nincs :evil:



*Csöcsike Drága!*

Te feltételezed rólam, hogy elárulnám a titkos pálinkaraktár titkos helyét :?: :evil:


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 17)

Brum brum hol tartja a palinkat? :roll:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

Maci írta:


> Brum brum hol tartja a palinkat? :roll:



A tudatalattijában.
De az Efikénél van.
Efikét meg én rejtettem el :twisted:


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 17)

Megmondlak a meterologusnak es majd jol nem fognak megjosolni :roll:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

Maci írta:


> Megmondlak a meterologusnak es majd jol nem fognak megjosolni :roll:



A meteojelentők csalnak. :evil: 
Eddig sem jósoltak meg, mégis mentem!
Jól meg is szívták :!: :twisted:


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 17)

Az erdot is megtepaztad, a mokusok sirnak. A harkaly anyazik mert hiaba kopogott senki nem enedte be. Mindennek te vagy az oka :roll:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

Maci írta:


> Az erdot is megtepaztad, a mokusok sirnak. A harkaly anyazik mert hiaba kopogott senki nem enedte be. Mindennek te vagy az oka :roll:



Először is, kikérem magamnak, hogy össze mersz keverni, ritával és katrinával! Remélem, a most közeledő vilmával nem fogsz összekeverni!
Dehogy érezd a különbséget, mindjárt fénypostálok is neki, hogy tegyen kitérőt felétek és cuppancson meg egy kicsit. :evil: 

Különben is bukik a hímnemű macikra :twisted:


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 17)

Maci uj fiu, es nem kever. Nagy a csaladod. Es mind No. Jottok porogtok egy kicsit es a haz is a kocsi is oda van :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

Mit szorakazol a baratnommel Maci , ebbol par es verbaj lessz :twisted:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

Maci írta:


> Maci uj fiu, es nem kever. Nagy a csaladod. Es mind No. Jottok porogtok egy kicsit es a haz is a kocsi is oda van :roll:



Pedig Vilmus eléggé lassú, csupán 270 km/h. 
Egy ferrári gyorsabb nála. Szóval, muszáj edzenie ... :?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

csocsike írta:


> Mit szorakazol a baratnommel Maci , ebbol par es verbaj lessz :twisted:



Megnézem, megnézem! :lol: 
Adok el jegyeket is a mulatságra, hogy legyen pízünk páleszre és mogyicsokira  

*JEGYEKET TEESSÉK! JEGYEKET TESSÉK!
Óccsón megszámítom!*


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

En itt az eletemet teszem kockara egy nagy marha medvevel szemben es te mar jegyeket arulsz ra? :shock: Hat nincs benned semmi erzes? Nem hatodsz meg az en nemes gesztusomtol? Szegyen gyalazat. Nem is bantom a Macit


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 21)

az eloadas elmarad karteritest nem fizetunk


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

Te is csak a lovet nezed :shock:

Orulj neki hogy ovatos vagyok mert meg kerteriteskent elherdalnatok a raktarkeszlet


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

csocsike írta:


> En itt az eletemet teszem kockara egy nagy marha medvevel szemben es te mar jegyeket arulsz ra? :shock: Hat nincs benned semmi erzes? Nem hatodsz meg az en nemes gesztusomtol? Szegyen gyalazat. Nem is bantom a Macit



De!
Meghatódtam!
IGENIS, HOGY MEGHATÓDTAM!

Azért is akartam páleszt venni Neked, most, hogy ilyen vagy, csak a mogyicsokira fogok gondolni ... :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

Mosmar monhacc amit akarsz, nem i bantom a Macit, veszek neki palinkat. Egy vilag dolt ossze bennem . Minden no anyagias. :shock: :111:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

csocsike írta:


> Mosmar monhacc amit akarsz, nem i bantom a Macit, veszek neki palinkat. Egy vilag dolt ossze bennem . Minden no anyagias. :shock: :111:



Mé'?
Mit képzelsz Te rólam :?: 
Tolvaj vagyok, hogy lopjak, mint a szalántai :?: :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 21)

Anyagias, de romantikus. Mondta, hogy meghatódott, + páleszt is akart neked venni a pénzbő. A férfiak + mindenben csak a rosszat látják meg. Azt hittem csöcsike hogy te más vagy. Nem úúúúúgy más!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Anyagias, de romantikus. Mondta, hogy meghatódott, + páleszt is akart neked venni a pénzbő. A férfiak + mindenben csak a rosszat látják meg. Azt hittem csöcsike hogy te más vagy. Nem úúúúúgy más!



Hát hiába!
Ennyi év után csalódást okozott!
Pedig már kezdtem elhinni, hogy Ő itt az egyedüli őrült ... :? 
De kiderült, hogy nem ... :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

Megorultel? :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 21)

:lol:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

csocsike írta:


> Megorultel? :shock:



Nem megőrültem, hanem megcsalódtam!  
Méghozzá Benned :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

Mit csinaltam mar megint? Elmegyek vilagga


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 21)

''Mé'? 
Mit képzelsz Te rólam 
Tolvaj vagyok, hogy lopjak, mint a szalántai ''


Mi az,hogy :twisted: ! A Repülős Gizi is nő vóót! Nem kell itt a ma született bárányt alakítani :roll: .


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 21)

Nagyon helyes, nagyon helyes ! Csak gyűjtsd az ellenségeket :twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 21)

:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 22)

’Evett má’ nyers húst?’ és egyéb fura kérdések


Számomra úgy tűnik, az olvasók szerint két dolog miatt léteznek egyáltalán írók, és nem is az a fontosabb ok, hogy könyveket, történeteket írjanak. Az írók elsődleges funkciója, úgy tűnik, hogy válaszoljanak az olvasók kérdéseire. Ezek három kategóriába sorolhatók. A harmadik nyűgöz le leginkább, de előbb körülhatárolom a másik kettőt.

Az Egyedi Kérdések: minden nap kapok néhányat postán. Sokszor a levélíró érdeklődési körét tükrözik – történelem, horror, románc, az amerikai nyugat, a világűr, nagy üzletek. Egyetlen közös pontjuk az egyediség. Sokszor kérdezik a regényíróktól, honnan veszik az ötleteiket (ld. a második kategóriát!), de az írók biztos elgondolkodnak, honnan ez a fáradhatatlan kíváncsiság, ezek a nagyon fura kérdések.

Volt például egy nő, aki egy minnesotai fegyházból írt nekem. Közölte, hogy kleptomániás. Azt is leírta, hogy én vagyok a kedvenc írója, és minden könyvemet ellopta, amihez hozzájutott. „De miután elloptam A Remény Rabjait a könyvtárból és elolvastam, úgy éreztem, vissza kell küldenem” – írta. „Nem gondolja, hogy ez azért lehet, mert ezt írta meg a legjobban?” Kellő gondolkodás után úgy döntöttem, az olvasó megváltozásának semmi köze a művészi érdemekhez. Válaszomban majdnem megkérdeztem, ellopta-e már a Tortúrát, de úgy döntöttem, inkább befogom a számat.

Bill V. írta Észak-Carolinából: „Látom, szakállas. Fél a borotvától?”

Carol K. Hawaii-ról: „Fog a közeljövőben pattanásokról vagy hasonló rendellenességekről írni?”

Don G., cím nincs (csak egy elmosódott pecsét): „Miért ragaszkodik még mindig ehhez az undorító anyaimádathoz, amikor minden épeszű ember tudja, hogy egy FÉRFINAK semmi szüksége az anyjára, miután leszokott az anyatejről.”

Raymond R. Mississippiből: „Evett má’ nyers húst?” (Az ehhez hasonló tömör, velős kérdéseket kedvelem leginkább.) Kérdezték már, hogy verem-e a gyerekeimet és/vagy a feleségemet. Olyan helyekre hívtak vendégségbe, ahol még soha nem jártam, és remélem, nem is fogok. Egyszer megkértek, hogy adjam ki a menyasszonyt egy esküvőn, egy fiatal nő pedig küldött 30 gramm marihuánát és ezt írta mellé: „Én innen veszem az ihletet – és Ön?”. Valójában az enyém borítékban érkezik – olyanban, amin keresztül látszik a számítógépen nyomtatott név és cím – minden hónap végén.

A kedvencem ebből a típusból Anchorage-ből érkezett: „Hogy tud ilyen miértet írni?”. Aláírás nincs. Ha E.E. Cummings még élne, utánanéznék, nem költözött-e a Nagy Északra.

A Jó Öreg Szokványosak: ezek azok a kérdések, melyeket az írók szívesen megválaszolnának, mikor elutasító cetliket gyűjtenek, de amint publikálni kezdenek, ezektől fáradnak le a leghamarabb. Szóval ezek azok a kérdések, amelyek kivétel nélkül előjönnek minden unalmas interjúban, amit a szerző valaha adott és adni fog. Felsorolok néhányat:

Honnan veszi az ötleteit? (Én Uticából.) Hogy szerez ügynököt? (Add el a lelked az Ördögnek.) Kell ismernie valakit, ha ki akarja adni az írásait? (Igen. Sőt, a hason csúszás és a talpnyalás is segít, valamint különféle romlott szexuális cselekedetek szó nélküli teljesítése, ha kell, nyilvánosan is.) Hogy kezd el egy regényt? (Általában felírok egy egyest egy tiszta lap jobb felső sarkába.) Hogy ír bestsellert? (Ugyanúgy, ahogy ügynökhöz jutok.) Hogy éri el, hogy filmet forgassanak a könyveiből? (Azt mondom nekik, hogy úgysem akarnak filmet csinálni belőlük.) Mely napszakban ír? (Nem számít. Ha nem vagyok elég elfoglalt, mindenképpen eljön az ideje.) Előfordul, hogy elfogynak az ötletei? (Szarik a medve az erdőben?) Ki a kedvenc írója? (Bárki, aki olyan történeteket ír, amiket én is megírtam volna, ha hamarabb jut eszembe.) Vannak még, de elég unalmasak, úgyhogy haladjunk tovább.

Az Igazán Furcsák: épp reggeli sétámat végzem, mikor egy fickó mellém áll kisteherjével, vagy épp arra jár és ezt mondja: „Szia, Steve! Mostanában is írsz valami jó könyvet?” Van válaszom rá; kényszerűségből kitaláltam egyet az évek során. Azt mondom: „Épp szünetet tartok”. Akkor is ezt mondom, ha őrült módjára dolgozom egy majdnem teljesen elkészült művön, mégpedig azért, mert semmilyen más válasz nem felel meg. Higgyék el, tudom. A próbálkozásos módszerrel úgy 500 választ vetettem el, míg végül az „Épp szünetet tartok” maradt.

Jó, hogy van válaszom a „Mostanában is írsz valami jó könyvet?” kérdésre, de hazudnék, ha azt mondanám, ez megoldja a kérdés jelentéséből fakadó problémát. Az, hogy képtelen vagyok értelmezni ezt a fura kérdést – amiről mellesleg egy Zen találós kérdés jut eszembe („Az egér miért, amikor fut?”) -, szellemileg megráz és tehetetlennek érzem magam miatta. Mert ez nem csupán egy kérdés, hanem egy egész csomó egybe csomagolva. Olyan, mint a régi kedvenc: „Vered még az asszonyt?”.

Ha igenlő választ adok, azt jelenti, írhattam – hány könyvet? kettőt? négyet? – (mindegyik jó) az utóbbi – mennyi időben? Mert milyen hosszú a „mostanában”? Azt is jelentheti, hogy csak a múlt héten írtam három jó könyvet, vagy kettőt ez alatt a séta alatt a bangori Nemzetközi Repülőtér felé és vissza. Másfelől, ha nemet mondok, az mit jelent? Írtam három vagy négy rossz könyvet a legutóbbi „mostanában” (nyilván nem lehet több, mint egy hónap, maximum hat hét)?

Vagy épp dedikálok a Betts’ Bookstore-ban vagy B. Daltonnál a helyi fogyasztói cikk-gyárban (amit „bevásárló központ”-nak becéznek). Ezt évente kétszer teszem, és nagyjából ugyanazt a célt szolgálja, mint amikor a középkorban vallásos emberek egy csomó vesszőből ostort sodortak és magukat csapkodták. Az őrület és az önmegtagadás ezen gyakorlata során legalább tucatnyi ember közelíti meg a kis kávézóasztalt, amely mögött, könyvekkel elbarikádozva ülök, és megkérdezik: „Nem kívánja ilyenkor, bárcsak lenne egy bélyegzője?”. Erre is megvan a válaszom, szintén évek alatt alakult ki azzal a találgatásos módszerrel, amivel az „Épp szünetet tartok” is létrejött. A bélyegzős kérdésre a következő a válaszom: „Nem, nekem jó így.”.

Lényegtelen, hogy valóban jó-e vagy sem (ezúttal saját indoklásomat akarom átugrani, ahogy észre fogják venni); a kérdés: miért jut eszébe ilyen sok embernek egy ennyire logikátlan kérdés? Számos könyvem borítójára rá van nyomva a kézjegyem, de az emberek ezeket is olyan buzgón szeretnék dedikáltatni, mint amiken nincs rajta. Vajon a kérdezők sorba állnának azért a kiváltságért, hogy láthassák, ahogy rányomok egy bélyegzőt A Ragyogás vagy az Állattemető címlapjára? Nem hiszem.

Ha még mindig nem vettek észre semmi különöset ezekben a kérdésekben, ez talán meggyőzi önöket. A házamtól egy sarokra lévő kávézóban ülök, egyedül ebédelek és egy könyvet olvasok (az asztalnál olvasás egyike azon kevés fiatal koromban felvett rossz szokásaimnak, melyről nem vagyok hajlandó lemondani), amíg egy vásárló, vagy akár egy pincérnő hozzám nem lép és meg nem kérdezi: “Hogy-hogy nem valamelyik saját könyvét olvassa?”.

Ez nem csak egyszer, vagy alkalmanként történt: rendszeresen megesik. A számítógép által előállított válasz általában kuncogást vált ki a kérdezőből, noha a válasz nem más, mint a színtiszta, logikus és nyilvánvaló igazság. “Mindnek ismerem a végét” – mondom. Vége a beszélgetésnek. Vissza az ebédhez, előtte egy pillanatra elgondolkozva, miért feltételezik az emberek, hogy el akarsz olvasni valamit, amit magad írtál, újraírtál, újra elolvastál a kötelező szerkesztői tanácskozás után, és még egyszer a hibajavítás során, melyre egy jó szerkesztő sarkall, búvóhelyéről kiabálva (fültanúja voltam, amikor egy krimiíró azt mondta, Istenre is ráfért volna egy szerkesztő, és ugyan az elképzelést kisebb fajta istenkáromlásnak tartom, hajlok arra, hogy egyetértsek).

Aztán néha csevegő, beszélgessünk-valamiről-hangnemben megkérdezik: “Meddig tart megírni egy könyvet?”. Teljesen ésszerű kérdés – legalábbis addig, amíg meg nem próbálsz rá válaszolni és rá nem jössz, hogy nincs válasz a kérdésre. Ezúttal a számítógép által előállított válasz teljes egészében hazugság, de legalább továbbviszi a beszélgetést jobban megbeszélhető témák felé. “Általában úgy kilenc hónap” - mondom - “ugyanannyi, amennyi egy gyerek kihordásához kell”. Ez mindenkit kielégít rajtam kívül. Tudom, hogy a kilenc hónap csak egy átlag, ráadásul valószínűleg egyáltalán nem valós. Nem igaz A Menekülő Emberre (Richard Bachman néven jelent meg), amit négy nap alatt írtam egy havas februári vakáción, mikor még gimnáziumban tanítottam. Az Azt is figyelmen kívül hagyja, és legújabb regényemet, A Rémkoppantókat szintén. Az Az több, mint 1,000 oldalas és négy évig írtam, A Rémkoppantók 400 oldallal rövidebb, de öt évig tartott a megírása.

Zavarnak ezek a kérdések? Igen... és nem. Mindenkit zavarnak az olyan kérdések, melyekre nincs igazi válasz, ezért a kérdezett fél inkább tűnik sarlatánnak, mint igazi orvosnak. De senki – legalábbis senki, akiben egy csöppnyi kedvesség van embertársai iránt – nem neheztel azokra, akik őszintén választ szeretnének kapni kérdéseikre. Néha pedig egész érdekes kérdéseket kapok, például: “Meztelenül ír?”. A válasz – nem számítógép által előállított – pedig: nem hiszem, hogy valaha ilyet tettem volna, de ha beválik, hajlandó vagyok kipróbálni.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 22)

Valóban a kettős állampolgárságra M.o. nemmel szavazott, és ezért, az Erdélyiek, mindegy milyen pártból jön a látógató, nem látják szivesen. Szerintem valahol jogos, hiszen mia kartunk erről népszavazást, és mi tagadtuk meg őket. lEGALÁBBIS ŐK IGY ÉRZIK.
Ennek semmi köze az egyetemhez vagy bármihez, csak a szavazáshoz. :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 22)

Nezd ensokat jartam erdelybe, es sok ismerosom , haverom van volt.A szavazas kiirasa, vegzetessen rossz idopontban tortent. Az orszag szarban van, a kozeposztaly eltunoben a szegenyek tobsegben. Egy igenlo szavazas ujabb terheket rot volna az allamhaztartasra az egeszsegugyre, es helyzet csak romlott volna ,hiszen az erdelyi magyarok romania fele adoznak , viszont minden egyebet innen vittek volna . Talan ezt latta be a nep, mert itt mar minden zsebre megy. Rossz idopont. :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 22)

''Mi''-értem ez alatt a nagy többséget - nem akartunk népszavazást erről a kérdésről.Az MVSZ kényszerítette ki a kiírását.A legalkalmatlanabb időpontban.Mondom ezt ,holott elismerem az igény jogosságát és,hogy sürgősen kellene rá tisztességes megoldást találni.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 22)

Itt nem az ész dominál ebben a dologban, hanem a szív.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 22)

Igen , egy egesz orszag sziv :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 22)

:lol:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 22)

Én ezt megértem,de milyen állampolgárság lett volna az,ami korlátozásokat kellett volna tartalmazzon?Mert ha magyar állampolgárságot kaptak volna-ami jogosan járna- pl. igénybe vehették volna az orvosi-,és kórházi ellátást és egy sor más szociális szolgáltatást.Ezt pillanatnyilag korlátozni kellett volna,mert Magyarországon a járulékok e nélkül is nagyon magasak.Ha ezeket a korlátozásokat bevezettük volna azt milyen szájízzel és szívvel vették volna tudomásul? Ez a fajta 'állampolgárság' nyilván nem kellett volna nekik és csak újabb konfliktusokhoz vezetett volna. Itthon 2,5-3 millió aktív kereső (jó esetben) tartja el a tizmilliós országot.Ezek a még aktívan dolgozók nem terhelhetők tovább.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 24)

Laci írta:


> ''Mé'?
> Mit képzelsz Te rólam
> Tolvaj vagyok, hogy lopjak, mint a szalántai ''
> 
> ...


 
Pedig ha látnál, akkor látnád, hogy én bárány vagyok és ma született!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 24)

csocsike írta:


> Mit csinaltam mar megint? Elmegyek vilagga


 
Még Te akarsz világgá menni???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 24)

Aha, mert en egy uldozott vagyok


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 24)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Itt nem az ész dominál ebben a dologban, hanem a szív.


 
Pedig, néha gondolkodni is kellene.
Nézd csak meg a német gazdaságot, hogy hogy beleroppant az újraegyesítésbe!
Pedig az, nem egy magyarországi gazdasgái kaliberű ország volt!
Mégis, még mindig abból a sokkból igyekeznek kivacarkodni ...
Mi beledöglöttünk volna ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 24)

csocsike írta:


> Aha, mert en egy uldozott vagyok


 
És ki a vadász Csöcsike?
Szerintem, búj a lavóros háta mögé


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 24)

Forgoszel írta:


> És ki a vadász Csöcsike?
> Szerintem, búj a lavóros háta mögé




Ott van hely az igaz, de itt mindenki vadasz


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 24)

Végre!
Van már fotóm is


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 24)

csocsike írta:


> Ott van hely az igaz, de itt mindenki vadasz


 
Dehogy is!
Én pl. gyűjtögető vagyok


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 24)

Es it gyujtesz?


----------



## andika (2005 Október 24)

Csöcsikét?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 24)

A, nem hiszem, Csocsike vedekezik. Az utolso forgoszel elvitte a hazat is kocsit is.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 24)

akkor bátorságot? barátságot?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 24)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> akkor bátorságot? barátságot?



Azt lehet , ha nem faj


----------



## andika (2005 Október 24)

Van amikor fáj, de olyankor már múlóban van. Szerencsésebb ha nem kell fájnia hanem örkké tart, persze az igazi( milyen talányos vagyok, mi? egy frászt!)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 24)

Mit ittal? Miert nem adtal?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 25)

*Wilma után már Alpha fenyeget*

*Key West - A BBC hírei szerint a floridaiak nem veszik elég komolyan a 185 km/óra sebességű széllel járó Wilma hurrikán érkezését, mert még mindig nem hajlandóak elhagyni lakásaikat.*

Az országos hurrikánközpont igazgatója napok óta figyelmeztet a vészre, de a nyolcvanezer lakosú Key Westben még mindig tízezrek tartózkodnak. A Wilma nyomán már eddig is tizenheten haltak meg, a hurrikánnal járó esők akár 2,5 méteres áradást is hozhatnak a floridai partszakaszon. 

- Ez egy nagyon veszélyes hurrikán, felülmúlhatja a térségben tavaly 15 milliárd dolláros kárt okozó Charleyt is - figyelmeztette a lakosságot CNN adásában az intézet igazgatója, Max Mayfield. - A legveszélyesebb helyszín a Key West szigetcsoport. 

A Marco-szigetet akár 5 méteres tengervíz is eláraszthatja, több helyen már most is halak ezreit dobták a tengerpart menti utakra a hullámok. Szintén a Karib-tenger felől érkezik az Alphára keresztelt trópusi vihar, amely bármelyik pillanatban hurrikánná erősödhet.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 25)

Egyébként, van bármi is, amit a floridaiak komolyan vesznek?:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 25)

Nem konnyu donteni menni vagy maradni. Aki tobb hurrikant atveszelt az tobabbra is bizik benne hogy kibirja a haza.
A jozan esz azt diktalja ne rizikozon senki a termeszet eroivel.
Sok embernek nincs hova menni. Sokan dolgoznak az utolso percig.
En biztos felvennem a nyulcipot.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 25)

Melitta írta:


> Nem konnyu donteni menni vagy maradni. Aki tobb hurrikant atveszelt az tobabbra is bizik benne hogy kibirja a haza.
> A jozan esz azt diktalja ne rizikozon senki a termeszet eroivel.
> Sok embernek nincs hova menni. Sokan dolgoznak az utolso percig.
> En biztos felvennem a nyulcipot.


 
Szerintem, inkább biztosra kéne menni!
Szóval, fel a nyúlcipőt, aztán vissza lehet menni, ha már elült a vihar ...


----------



## andika (2005 Október 25)

Nem ittam semmit, mert nem adtok nekem se páleszt sem sört, sem málnaszört az efivel mident megisztok állandóan és nekem meg nem hagytok. Beee.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

andika írta:


> Nem ittam semmit, mert nem adtok nekem se páleszt sem sört, sem málnaszört az efivel mident megisztok állandóan és nekem meg nem hagytok. Beee.


 

Nesze


----------



## andika (2005 Október 25)

Hát ez az! Nesze! A kutyának meg tessék mi?
Odavetsz pár üveg sört cumival és kész. le vagyok tudva. Szerinted ki iszik magában? Hát ökör vagyok én? ( erre nem kötelező válaszolni):98:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 25)

itt nem leszem maganyos a pialassal.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 25)

Dehogynem látod hogy nem jelentkeznek.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

csocsike írta:


> Nesze


 


Figyeljel, te sem az Efit sem engem nem hianyoltal, csak a sort. Szoval nesze. Meg is sertodtunk egy kicsit, de foleg az Efi, meg en.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 25)

csocsike írta:


> Figyeljel, te sem az Efit sem engem nem hianyoltal, csak a sort. Szoval nesze. Meg is sertodtunk egy kicsit, de foleg az Efi, meg en.


Ez így igaz. Nagyon megsértődtem. Mérgemben kimentem a konyhába és a sárga földig lefaltam magam sertéspörkölttel és galuskával és vérpiros málnaszőrt ittam utána, pedig sör is volt. De mivel ilyen nagyon megbántottál, a sör sem kellett. Utána sírtam egy kicsit, mert a feleségem megkért, hogy aprítsam helyette a hagymát.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 25)

Na idefigyeljetek!
Egymás ellen is dugdossátok a páleszt, és még lopkodások is vannak, senki nem ad senkinek.Ok.
Jövök én aki szinte szíveséget tesz nektek hogy sem a páleszt sem a málnaszört, sem a borot nem issza, csak a sört amit a dulin kivül csak én( megjegyzem mi nem vitázunk rajta) és akkor még én kapok az arcomba hogy megvagytok sértve amiért nem hívtalak beneteket.
Ti mikor fogtok hívni páleszozni?
Addig álljak féllábon.Nem vagyok kalóz.
Csak vámpír!
Úgyhogy: KISZÍVOM A VÉRETEKET!!!!!!:5:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

A verunket a paleszert, most mit vagy ugy oda? En meg senkinek nem adtam sort, te vagy az elso, es tessek itt a hala. Igyal bambit a szalantainak van


----------



## andika (2005 Október 25)

Kit érdekel aLaci. ti sértődtetek meg. Kell a bambija a bambinak.
Szóval. Ünnepélyesen bocsi hogy nem hívtalak meg ciciket cumizni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

andika írta:


> Kit érdekel aLaci. ti sértődtetek meg. Kell a bambija a bambinak.
> Szóval. Ünnepélyesen bocsi hogy nem hívtalak meg ciciket cumizni.


 

Hat jo , most az egyszer. Pedig ket szep ciciert eveket adok a Pitti eletebol


----------



## andika (2005 Október 25)

Neked aztán semmi sem drága.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

Bokezusegemnel csak a pofam nagyobb. Ezt itt akarki tanusitja.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 25)

Csak az egyik szemedet látom kedves kaszás.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

Sokan azt is sokaljak


----------



## andika (2005 Október 26)

hogy az istenbe tudsz ilyen gyorsan irni.
A másikat nem hordod? Vagy kölcsönadtad? Tényleg milyen szinű?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

andika írta:


> hogy az istenbe tudsz ilyen gyorsan irni.
> A másikat nem hordod? Vagy kölcsönadtad? Tényleg milyen szinű?[/quote
> 
> 
> Egy ujjal irok mert ligalissan vak vagyok es nem is tudom mit csinal a tobbi. Szep meleg szurke de ha merges vagyok akkor zold es ha almos akkor csipas.]


----------



## andika (2005 Október 26)

érdekes.
Nekem barna, de ha sírok akkor kizöldül.
Különben az összes gyerekemnek kék szeme van, bár a picinél még van esély hogy rám fog hasonlítani.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

Na megyek es eszek mert majd meg veszek , majd kesobb meg leszek . Mindjart jon a Duli


----------



## andika (2005 Október 26)

Az jó!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 26)

csocsike írta:


> Na megyek es eszek mert majd meg veszek , majd kesobb meg leszek . Mindjart jon a Duli


 
Csöcsike! 
Jó az új sztárfotód:wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

Koszonom, hiven tukrozi patyolat lelkem, es csillogo szemeim a ket reflektor vilagit a nagy sotet icakaban


----------



## andika (2005 Október 26)

Macskaszem max. nem reflektor.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 27)

*Kislányának el kell hagynia az otthonát*

*Zalatnay Sarolta elájult a zárkájában, amikor megtudta: elutasították a kegyelmi kérvényét.* 

http://www.story.hu/cikkepek/cini%20m.jpg De mégsem ez fájt neki a legjobban, inkábba lánya miatt aggódik.Nikinek ugyanis el kell hagynia az otthonát, a gyerekszobáját, ahol felnőtt, mivel az énekesnő képtelen tovább fizetni a ház bérét, rezsijét. 

Sosem fogja elfelejteni Cini azt a pillanatot, amikor kinyílt a Nagy Ignác utcai börtön cellájának ablaka, az úgynevezett tátika, s az őr benyújtott neki egy hivatalos iratot. Az énekesnő torka összeszorult. Április óta várta az igazságügyminiszter és a köztársasági elnök válaszát a kegyelmi kérvényére. Ahogy ránézett a papírra, azonnal látta: nincs kegyelem. Zokogásban tört ki, majd elájult. Pedig mennyire bízott benne, hogy egy év rabság után visszakaphatja a szabadságát, a kislányát! Cini a börtönben mindent elmesélt a Story munkatársának.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 27)

*Nőrablás párton belül*

A parlamenti szerelmi háromszögek bizonyítják, a képviselők sincsenek fából, sőt, kapcsolataik gyakran az országgyűlési viták árnyékában szövődnek. 
Demszky Gábor egykori politikus kedvese most Magyar Bálint felesége, az MSZP-s Csige Tamás exe a szintén szocialista képviselő Nagy Nóra, aki jelenleg Nyakó István MSZP-s szóvivő fiával terhes. – Ez legfeljebb abban az értelemben szerelmi háromszög, hogy én szerelmes vagyok a feleségembe, azt gondolom, ő is belém, és decemberben születik meg a kisfiunk, akit mindketten nagyon fogunk szeretni – mondta a Színes Bulvár Lapnak Nyakó István. A szóvivő elmondta, csak azután „jöttek össze” Nagy Nórával, hogy a hölgy és Csige Tamás már különváltak, így a volt férjjel mind a mai napig baráti a kapcsolat, egymás mellett ülnek a Parlamentben. 

Egyébként a miskolci születésű Nyakó léptette be Nagy Nórát az MSZP-be, igaz, akkor még nem szerelem, csak kölcsönös tisztelet volt kettejük között. Csige szerint kulturáltság kérdése, hogy megőrizték a jó viszonyt Nyakóval. – Megpróbáltuk, de nem úgy sikerült, ahogy akartuk, végül Istvánban találta meg, akit keresett. Butaság lenne emiatt haragudnom bárkire is – mondta Csige, aki tudott arról, hogy válásuk után volt felesége és Nyakó között „szövődik valami”, ám az MSZP-s szóvivővel ezt nem kellett külön tisztázniuk. 

 Hasonló történetet a kisebbik kormánypártnál is találni. Hodosán Róza Demszky Gábor főpolgármester felesége volt, mikor a Parlamentbe jutottak, ám az önkormányzati törvény kidolgozásakor kapcsolatba került Magyar Bálinttal. Az asszony miután Demszkytől elvált, hozzá is ment a jelenlegi oktatási miniszterhez. SZDSZ-s forrásaink szerint egyébként a két férfi úriemberként intézte a dolgot. Lapunk megkereste Magyar Bálintot, ám a miniszter lapzártánkig nem válaszolt kérdéseinkre.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 27)

Nagy a család!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 2)

*És a zsidók mit akarnak?*

*Tizenkét év után ismét felvetődött, hogy hivatalosan elismert kisebbség legyen a hazai zsidóság. A kezdeményezők most nem a jobboldali politikusok, hanem zsidó magánemberek, akik szerint a nemzetiségi státusszal csökkenne az asszimiláció vagy erőteljesebben fel lehetne lépni a helyi antiszemita jelenségekkel szemben. A Magyarországi Zsidó Hitközségek Szövetsége nem ért egyet az akcióval.*


Két magánszemély kezdeményezte a közelmúltban, hogy a zsidóság legyen a tizennegyedik hivatalos nemzeti és etnikai kisebbség. Az ötlet, hogy finoman fogalmazzunk, nem aratott osztatlan elismerést a százezresre becsült hazai zsidóság körében, nem mintha érdekképviseleti szervükkel, a belharcok szabdalta Magyarországi Zsidó Hitközségek Szövetségével maradéktalanul meg lennének elégedve.


Milyen útja van a hivatalos nemzetiséggé válásnak? Hitelesítenie kell az Országos Választási Bizottságnak az aláírásgyűjtő-íveket. Össze kell gyűjteni ezer aláírást. Ez pár hét múlva indulhat, hacsak addig nem támadják meg az Alkotmánybíróságnál a kezdeményezést. Ezer aláírást Magyarországon, ugye, mindenre össze lehet gyűjteni, példa erre a hunok nemzetiségként való elismerésére történt kísérlet, bővebben itt>>>

Az aláírások összegyűjtése után az Országgyűlés emberi jogi, kisebbségi és vallásügyi bizottsága tárgyalja az ügyet, majd a parlament szavazhatja meg a kérést.

*Mit akarnak?*

Mi szól a zsidó önkormányzat megalapítása mellett? A kezdeményezők korábbi nyilatkozatai szerint: 1. A nem vallásos zsidók is megélhetnék zsidóságukat. 2. A zsidó vallás emiatt nem kapna kevesebb támogatást az államtól. 3. Az önkormányzatok jobban fel tudnának lépni a helyi antiszemita jelenségek ellen. 4. Csökkenne az asszimiláció. A kezdeményezők honlapja>>>

És mi szól - a Feldmájer Péter Mazsihisz-elnök korábbi nyilatkozatai szerint - az ötlet ellen? 1. Nem tükrözi a zsidóság többségi véleményét. 2. A zsidóságot a vallása határozza meg az egyéb népcsoportoktól. 3. A hazai zsidóság a zsidó néphez és a magyar nemzethez tartozik.

*Milyen nyelven beszélnek?*

A nemzeti és etnikai kisebbségről szóló törvény szerint akár esélye is lehetne a kezdeményezésnek. A zsidóság "évszázada honos népcsoport", "az állam lakossága körében számszerű kisebbségben van", "tagjai magyar állampolgárok", a többségtől "kultúrája, hagyományai különböztetik meg". Csakhogy van még egy kitétel, a nyelv. (Annyit azért megjegyzünk, hogy, például, az országos örmény önkormányzat elnöke nem beszéli ősei nyelvét.) Nos, a hazai zsidók a jiddist vagy a németet már nemigen használják, iskoláikban viszont a hébert tanítják, de a mindennapi érintkezésben ezt sem használják.



http://index.hu/cikkepek/0510/belfold//zsidbels.jpg
 
Csak a vallásosak élhetik meg zsidóságukat? (Fotók: Barakonyi Szabolcs)


A kilencvenes évek elején - a kisebbségi törvény elfogadása előtti vitán - elsősorban a szélsőséges jobboldali politikusok törekedtek arra, hogy a magyarságtól való mind erősebb elkülönítése miatt tartsák nyilván a nemzetiségek között a zsidóságot. Akkoriban az MDF mérsékelt képviselői léptek fel ez ellen.


A tizenkét évvel ezelőtti vitán - a mostani aláírást kezdeményezők emlékei szerint - éppen egyes zsidók részéről hangzottak el olyan érvek a nemzetiségi besorolás ellen, hogy nem akarnak a cigánysággal "azonos kategóriába" kerülni. Farkas Flórián, a Fidesz soraiban ülő roma országgyűlési képviselőnek nem lenne kifogása az ellen, ha a zsidókkal egy kategóriába kerülne. Igaz, az ellen sem, ha nem. (A hunok kérelmének elbírálásakor tartózkodott.) "Az ő belügyük - mondta. - Érdekes fordulat lenne a társadalom életében. Nehéz erről bármit is mondani."


Különös, hogy a parlamenti szakbizottság más tagjait is hasonló tanácstalanság jellemzi, pedig, elvileg, ez a szakterületük. Nyakó István (MSZP): "A zsidóság igényeit kell figyelembe venni" - mondta, de arra nem tudott választ adni, hogy melyik az erősebb: ezer ember aláírása vagy a Mazsihisz merev elutasítása.


Fodor Gábor most az emberi jogi, kisebbségi és vallásügyi bizottság egyik tagja, a kisebbségi törvény 1993-as tárgyalásakor az elnöke volt. "Sem akkor, sem most nem támogatom a zsidóság nemzetiségként való elismerését" - mondta az SZDSZ-es képviselő, aki szerint a zsidóság mindig is a magyarság szerves része volt, és emlékeztetett a második világháborúba lépésünket megelőző zsidótörvényekre, amikor magyar állampolgárok milliói szenvedtek hátrányt származásuk miatt.

*Nagyon-nagyon kisebbségben*

A képviselő utalt arra, hogy a Mazsihiszben meglévő ellentétek vezettek a kezdeményezéshez. És, gondoljuk tovább, azok akciója is lehet mindez, akik távolabb kerültek az évi hárommilliárd forintos költségvetésű szervezet húsosfazekától. A több funkciót is betöltő - vallási, érdekképviseleti és társadalmi esernyőszerv - szövetség vitái vezettek a nyáron Heisler András elnök lemondásához. "Elhibázott a felvetés, bár lehet róla beszélni - mondta a volt elnök az aláírásgyűjtési kezdeményezésről. - Most még kiforratlanok a közjogi keretek."


Heisler attól fél, hogy olyan csoport kezébe csúszhat a zsidó kisebbségi önkormányzat vezetése, amelyik "politikailag nagyon-nagyon kisebbségben van". A szervezőket ismeri, zsidó embereknek tartja őket; a rendszerváltás óta azonban több kisebbségi önkormányzatnál lett országos botrány abból, hogy a hatalom és a pénz olyanok kezébe került, akik karrierizmusból lettek cigányok, románok vagy örmények.


http://index.hu/cikkepek/0510/belfold//zsidkuls.jpg

*Zsidó kontra izraelita*

"Nincs zsidó nemzetiség, az csak egy vallás" - mondja Braun Krisztián, a Zsidó Fiatalok Magyarországi Egyesületének szegedi klubvezetője, aki szerint körükben "nem téma" a kezdeményezés. (Az aláírásgyűjtők szerint elsősorban a fiatalok támogatják a nemzetiséggé válást.) "Ez olyan, mintha a keresztények is nemzetiségek lehetnének" - teszi hozzá magyarázatul, de azért hozzáteszi, hogy véleménye nem általános, hiszen ha "két zsidó ember találkozik, ott már vita van".


Az egykori Jugoszláviából származó Braun azzal értene egyet, ha - egykori hazájához hasonlóan - izraelitaként tartanák őket számon. Hogy miért? "Zsidó bárki lehet, izraelitának viszont születni kell" - mondja, utalva arra, hogy viszonylag sokan térnek be a felekezetbe. (A fogalmak nem tisztázottak, olyanok is vannak, akik szerint zsidónak csak születni lehet, izraelita viszont bárki lehet.) 

*Megkezdődött a reneszánsz*

"Jóindulatú ember vagyok, és nem abból indulok ki, hogyan lehet elrontani egy jó szándékú kezdeményezést - mondta Szegő András, az aláírásgyűjtési akció egyik elindítója. - Attól félnek, hogy Árpád-sávos skin headek zsidóként jelentkeznek be?" Emlékeztetjük, hogy cigány önkormányzatok esetében előfordult már hasonló, mire egy példát hoz: "Nem zárhatjuk be az élelmiszerboltokat csak azért, mert volt már bolti lopás."

Szegő szerint kezdeményezésükben semmilyen szerepet nem játszottak a Mazsihisz vitái, állítása szerint neki sem volt soha kapcsolata a szervezettel. És mi a helyzet a nyelvvel? A magyarországi nemzetiségeknek van nyelvük - a romáknak több is - a zsidók azonban már odahaza sem beszélnek németül vagy jiddisül, a héber pedig Izrael, nem pedig a közép-európai zsidók nyelve. "Fel kell támasztani a jiddis nyelvet - mondja. - Az amerikai jiddis irodalom létezik, képviselőik éppen a Kárpát-medencéből vagy közvetlen közeléből vándoroltak ki. A hébernek pedig már megkezdődött egy reneszánsza, ezt is szeretnénk tovább bővíteni."


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

Szerintem nyugtot


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 2)

csocsike írta:


> Szerintem nyugtot


 
Ez a kezdeményezés, nem éppen ezt mutatja.
Lehet, hogy a magyarországi zsidók unatkoznak így karácsony előtt???:shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 2)

*Elektronikus útlevél kell Amerikába*

*Az Egyesült Államok külügyminisztériuma a jogvédő szervezetek tiltakozása ellenére úgy döntött, hogy jövő októbertől fokozatosan RFID-csipekkel látja el az amerikai útleveleket, és ugyanezt követeli azoktól az államoktól, amelyek lakosai most csak vízummal léphetnek be az USA-ba. *


Jövő októbertől minden újonnan kiállított vagy megújított amerikai útlevelet azonosító csippel látnak el, jelentette be kedden az Egyesült Államok külügyminisztériuma. Az úgynevezett rádiófrekvenciás azonosító csipekre (RFID) 64 kilobájtnyi adat fér majd, és tartalmazzák az útlevél viselőjének nevét, nemét, nemzetiségét, születési helyét és idejét, illetve digitális fényképét. Az USA kormányának tisztségviselői és a diplomaták már 2006 elejétől megkapják a csippel ellátott útleveleket. 


Az intézkedéstől, amely a 2001. szeptember 11-i eseményekre adott antiterrorista válaszsorozat része, az USA azt várja, hogy biztonságosabbá válik a határátlépés és már a repülőtereken kiszűrhetők a terroristagyanús beutazók. Az Egyesült Államok 2006 októberére minden olyan államtól - így Magyarországtól is - megköveteli a csippel felszerelt útlevelek bevezetését, amelynek polgárai most vízummal utazhatnak be az országba. 

*A jogvédők tiltakoznak*


http://index.hu/cikkepek/0510/tech//pass_220.jpg
A németek így képzelik az e-útlevelet

Az RFID-címkékkel felszerelt útlevelek bevezetése azonban már az Egyesült Államokon belül is heves ellenállásba ütközött. Az olyan helyi civil szervezetek, mint az American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) és az Electronic Frontiers Foundation (EFF) azt állítják, hogy az útlevelekbe épített csip nemcsak az állampolgárok magánszféráját sérti, hanem egyenesen támadásoknak teheti ki őket, vagyis komoly biztonsági kockázattal jár. 

Az RFID-címkéken tárolt információt ugyanis megfelelő, nem túl drága eszközzel illetéktelenek távolból is leolvashatják, így a szervezetek szerint bárki könnyen célponttá válhat annak alapján, hogy mit árul el róla a csip. 
Az EFF egyik jogásza "borzasztó ötletnek" nyilvánította a csipek bevezetését, és még azt is kétségbe vonta, hogy a külügyminisztérium rendelkezne a megfelelő jogosítványokkal az útlevelek elektronizálására. A javaslat "arra kéri az amerikaiakat, hogy 'előre' áldozzák fel biztonságukat és privátszférájukat egy veszélyes kísérlet kedvéért, és a minisztérium még arra sem vette a fáradságot, hogy indokolja a lépést" - írja Lee Tien az eff.org-on. 

*Passzív védekezés*

Az amerikai külügyminisztérium webszájtjára a javaslat februári felvetése óta 2335 hozzászólás érkezett, amelyeknek 98 százaléka biztonsági okokból illetve a privátszféra védelmében ellenezte a csipek bevezetését. Van, aki amiatt aggódik, hogy a begyűjtött adatok módot adnak az utazók mozgásának ellenőrzésére, ami sérti az állampolgárok személyiségi jogait; más technikai szakértők azt tartják, hogy a digitális fénykép nem igazán alkalmas személyazonosításra, és helyette az ujjlenyomatot kellene használni. 


A külügyminisztérium válaszképp úgy döntött, hogy az aktív, vagyis az adatokat önmaguktól "sugárzó" csipek helyett úgynevezett passzív címkéket alkalmaz, amelyek csak egy célkészülék kifejezett kérésére árulják el titkosított formában tárolt tartalmukat; ráadásul az útlevél mindkét oldalát olyan filmréteggel védi, amely megakadályozza a távoli olvasást, így a csipeken tárolt adatokat csak 5-10 centiméteres távolságból lehet leolvasni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

Azert multkor karacsony elott nem ok allitottak kereszteket


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 2)

csocsike írta:


> Azert multkor karacsony elott nem ok allitottak kereszteket


 
Nem, Ők csak gyertyatartót 
Egyébként, minden évben van itt nálunk a Balha Lujza téren.

Szerintem, egyszerűen nevetséges, amit az utóbbi pár évben művelnek a fővárosban.

Mióta a menórák kint vannak, jönnek a kereszttel és mindig a menórák elé rakják azokat ... no comment ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 2)

*Itthon büntetik a biodízel használatát*

*Németországban kedvezményekkel támogatják a használatát, Magyarországon büntetik az étolajból készült olcsóbb biodízelt. Aki itthon étolajat önt autója tankjába, jövedékiadó-csalást követ el, és büntetésre számíthat.*


Németországban kedvezményekkel segítik a biodízel használatát, hiszen jó az autósnak és jó a növénytermesztőnek. Franciaországban is egyre többen vannak, akik a drága üzemanyag miatt növényi olajjal töltik tele autójuk tankját - igaz itt egyelőre törvénytelenül. Az Egyesült Államokban a legtöbben egyenesen az éttermekből szerzik be a már felhasznált olajat az autójukhoz. 


*Olcsóbb, de tilos*


Magyarországon azonban hiába kerülne majdnem fele annyiba, ha étolajat kevernének a dízelhez, tilos a tankba olyan anyagot tölteni, mely után nem adóztunk. A Pénzügyminisztérium tájékoztatása szerint minden termék ásványolajnak, jövedéki terméknek minősül, amelyet belső égésű motorok üzemanyagaként vagy üzemanyagok adalékaként használnak. Ezekről a termékekről számlával kell bizonyítani, hogy utánuk a jövedéki adót megfizették. Éppen ezért itthon üzemanyagként csak a szabványnak megfelelő benzin és gázolaj értékesíthető.

Ha valaki nem tudja bizonyítani, hogy adózott a használt üzemanyag után, bírságot kell fizetnie - közölte kérdésünkre a Vám- és Pénzügyőrség Országos Parancsnokságának kommunikációs osztálya. A jogszabályok szerint a gázolaj nem tartalmazhat sütő- vagy étolajat. Eddig emiatt még nem szabtak ki bírságot, és büntetőeljárást sem indítottak a VPOP-nál.


Természetesen az egyéb alternatív energiával működő autóknál nincs ilyen probléma. Tehát napenergiával, árammal lehet működtetni autókat, mert ezek az energiaforrások nem tartoznak a jövedéki adó hatálya alá. Akkor is használhatunk bioüzemanyagot, ha azt a kereskedők külföldről hozatják, megfizetik az adót utána.


----------



## andika (2005 November 2)

Magyar sajátosság. Ha olcsobb ha jobb akkor nem kell, nehogy már aza hülye polgár jól járjon, jobb ha kimegy külföldre tankolni, tudod..


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 2)

andika írta:


> Magyar sajátosság. Ha olcsobb ha jobb akkor nem kell, nehogy már aza hülye polgár jól járjon, jobb ha kimegy külföldre tankolni, tudod..


 
Meg autót is külföldön vesz ...


----------



## andika (2005 November 2)

..mert ott olcsóbb?..


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

*Elkelt Napoleon szuvas szemfoga*

http://www.szinesbulvarlap.hu/text/images/newswf21010131001/napoleon_foga1103.jpg​
Nyolcezer fontért, azaz mintegy huszonegy millió forinért egy Swindon-I aukción elkelt a legendás császár, Bonaparte Napoleon szemfoga. 

A becses ereklyét 1817-ben húzták ki a Szent Ilona szigetén elhunyt hadvezér szájából, miután elszuvasodott. A szemfog irtánt esztendôk óta hatalmas a kereslet.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

*Aranyból épült a szökőkút*

http://www.szinesbulvarlap.hu/text/images/newswf21010131001/dashuifa1103.jpg​
Rekord áron, 23 millió dollárért kelt el drágakövekből és aranyból készül szökőkút makett Kína Hangzou tartományában. A grandiózus alkotás az ország ékszerkereskedelmét hivatott fellendíteni.

A Da Shuifa szökőkút Kínában igazi zarándokhelynek számít, évente turisták ezrei látogatnak el a pompás építményhez. Ezért is választotta egy 89 ötvösművészből álló csoport hat esztendővel ezelőtt látványtervnek egy készülő, grandiózus maketthez.


A vállakozás idén készült el, nem elhanyagolható mennyiségű drágakőből és ékszerből: készítéséhez 60 kilogramm aranyat, 150 kilogramm jadekövet és 4300 darab különböző ékszert használtak fel. A kis szökúkút, amely tulajdonképpen azért épült, hogy Kína ékszerkereskedelmét fellendítse, 23 millió dolláért (4.6 milliárd forintért) kelt el egy aukción. 


Az ország ékszerkeresdelme idén visszaesett, a tavaly 4.45 milliárd dollár volt a bevétele, míg idén csak 2.441 milliárd.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

:shock: a csaladom azt mondja hogy en egy notorikus vasarlo vagyok valahogy ez irant soha nem erdeklodtem, egy centet sem adnek.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Bezzeg a bonbon:00:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

*Kihullott a hajuk a gyógyfürdőtől*

*Bepereltek egy svéd utazási irodát azok a reumás betegek, akik a rehabilitációs kúra után elvesztették a hajukat.*

Bajban van az a stockholmi utazási iroda, amely egészségügyi túrákat szervezett reumatikus betegségekben szenvedő svédek számára. Az iroda egy portugáliai termál-központba szállította utasait, és csodálatos gyógyulást ígért. A gyógyulásnak azonban nagy ára volt: a betegek kopaszon tértek haza az egy hónapos kúráról, mert a víz klórtartalma olyan magas volt, hogy kimarta a fürdőzők hajgyökereit. 

Az iroda szerint a történtekért a portugál termálközpont a felelős, a betegek azonban tőlük követelnek kártérítést: nemcsak a kúráért befizetett 41 ezer koronát (1,2 millió forintot) szeretnék visszakapni, hanem a hajpótló eljárást is velük fizettetnék ki. Az iroda vezetője, miután több kórházzal konzultált, bevallotta: nem sok reményt látnak arra, hogy utasaik haját bármiféle módszerrel is vissza lehetne növeszteni.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Bezzeg a bonbon:00:


 
A bonbon az más 
Az egy fontos, az élethez nélkülözhetetlen tápanyag!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Aha


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Forgoszel írta:


> ... Az iroda vezetője, miután több kórházzal konzultált, bevallotta: nem sok reményt látnak arra, hogy utasaik haját bármiféle módszerrel is vissza lehetne növeszteni.


No és a paróka ?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Efike írta:


> No és a paróka ?


 
Gondolom, a parókáért annyira nem lelkesednek. 
Viszont, legközelebb meggondolják, hogy milyen gyógykúrára fizetnek be:twisted:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

*Álló koporsóban temettek el egy brazil képviselőt*

Brazíliában, saját kérésére, álló helyzetben temettek el egy regionális képviselőt, akinek az volt az álláspontja, hogy soha, senki előtt nem hajol meg.

A 82 éves korában elhunyt Humberto Reis fia így nyilatkozott édesapjáról a "Folha de Sao Paulo" című napilapnak: "Soha senki előtt nem hajolt meg, és azt mondta, hogy erre még a halála után sem hajlandó." "Soha nem vett el egy fillért senkitől, mindig is tisztességes ember volt", mondta a politikus fia, aki hozzátette, hogy a szokatlan temetés nem került többe az átlagosnál.

A képviselő öt évvel a halála előtt kérte meg családtagjait, hogy ne fekvő, hanem álló pozícióban helyezzék őt örök nyugalomra az északi Piauí állam székhelyén, Teresinában. A Munkáspárt egykori tagja államának leghosszabb ideig tevékenykedő politikusa volt: 13 cikluson keresztül szolgálta pártját


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

Szegény kukucok, mit túrázhatnak majd.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> Szegény kukucok, mit túrázhatnak majd.


 
A kukacoknak is kell a mozgás, hogy nehogy elhízzanak


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

*Tom Cruise megdöbbentő dolgokra kényszeríti szülni készülő kedvesét*

*Nem jajgathat vajúdás közben*

A színésznô még csak a terhesség elsô felén van túl, mégis az egész ruhatárt le kellett már cserélnie

_A színész meggyôzte menyasszonyát, hogy gyermeküket a szcientológia szigorú szabályai szerint szülje meg, ám a legtöbb nôgyógyász errôl lebeszélné Katie-t. _

A negyvenhárom éves Tom Cruise és huszonhat éves menyasszonya, Katie Holmes az elsô gyermekük érkezését fél év múlva várják, de a család bennfentesei szerint a szülés maga lesz a pokol Katie és a gyermek számára. A színész ugyanis úgy döntött, hogy a szcientológia szigorú szabályai szerint kell Katie-nek megszülnie majd gyermeküket. 

Cruise már évek óta a szcientológia tanainak követôje, míg felesége korábban szigorú katolikus neveltetés szerint élt, de párjának sikerült úgymond megtéríteni. A szcientológia szerint egy szülés leírhatatlan tortúrát jelent, L. Ron Hubbard, a szcientológia megalapítója könyvében mutatja be az általa javasolt szülési szabályokat. 

"Fontos, hogy a születéskor teljes csönd és nyugalom uralkodjon, hogy az anya és a gyermek szellemi egészsége ne sérüljön. Nem szabad pisszegni sem, mert az akár dadogást is okozhat..."

*Travolta és Preston kislánya, Jaz Elle "csendes szüléssel" jött világra*

Továbbá, bármi, ami a szülés alatt elhangzik, megragadhat a kicsi tudatalattijában, és "nem kívánt érzéseket és irracionális félelmeket válthat ki a késôbbiekben". Akik ilyen szülésre vállalkoznak, többnyire kézjelekkel kommunikálnak a szülésznôvel és az orvossal, hogy mikor kell például tolni. Bár a szcientológia követôi általában nem hívei a gyógyszereknek, ám a szüléskor az anyuka maga döntheti el, kér-e fájdalomcsillapítót vagy sem. 

Cruise, mint a vallás követôje komolyan veszi a szóban forgó szabályokat, még akkor is, ha tudja, a szülés közben az anyák fájdalmukat összeszorított fogakkal, halkan sírva viselik el az idegesítô csendet anélkül, hogy férjük vagy bárki utasításokkal, támogatásokkal hozzájuk szólna. John Travolta is a szcientológia követôje, két gyermek apja, teljesen egyetért a szóban forgó elôírásokkal. 

"A születendô gyermek a vajúdás közben olyan sok fájdalmon megy keresztül, hogy legalább a zajoktól meg kell kímélni." A szcientológia tanait követô Travolta és felesége, Kelly Preston sem bánta meg, hogy az asszony ezt a szülési formát választotta második gyerekénél, akit ráadásul otthon akart világra hozni.</SPAN>


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 5)

XXI felfoghatatlan a felesleges fajdalom a kinlodas.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

*Divatproblematika a Katrina hurrikán idején*

*Az amerikai képviselőház vizsgálóbizottsága 23 oldalnyi email szövegét tette közzé annak bizonyságául, hogy mennyire zavarodott volt a kormány, különösen pedig a FEMA vezetőjének a reagálása a Katrina hurrikánra. Kiderül belőle, hogy az azóta már menesztett Michael D. Brown a hurrikán támadásának napján divattanácsokat beszélt meg kollégájával.*

Egy most közzétett belső elektronikus levelezés tanúsága szerint az amerikai katasztrófavédelmi szövetségi hivatal (FEMA) igazgatója üzenetváltásaiban többnyire ruházkodását és hasonló jelentőségű témákat vitatott meg a Katrina hurrikán válságos napjaiban - adta hírül pénteken a Los Angeles Times. 

Az amerikai képviselőház vizsgálóbizottsága 23 oldalnyi email szövegét tette közzé annak bizonyságául, hogy mennyire zavarodott volt a kormány, különösen pedig a FEMA vezetőjének a reagálása a katasztrófára. 


*Hogy néz ki* 
Michael D. Brown egyebek között azt vitatta meg kollegáival, hogyan nézzen ki a televízióban, noha a FEMA elsőként New Orleansba érkező tisztségviselője növekvő káoszról küldött jelentést, és figyelmeztetett, hogy órákon belül számos halálos áldozattal kell számolni. Brown válaszában megköszönte a jelentést, utasítást nem adott, ám megkérdezte, van-e a valami, amit tehetne. 

"Mesésen néz ki, és nem a sminkről beszélek!" - bókolt főnökének a Fema egyik igazgatóhelyettese augusztus 29-én, aznap reggel, amikor a Katrina hurrikán lecsapott a Mexikói-öböl partvidékre. Brown válaszában elárulta, hogy a Nordstrom áruházban vásárolta az öltönyt. "Büszke rám? Mehetek most már haza?" - tette hozzá. Egy órával később Brown egy újabb üzenetében még mindig a ruházkodás bűvöletében, divat istennek nevezi magát. 

Egy héttel később Brown egyik munkatársa arra hívja fel a figyelmét, hogy a válságos helyzetben ügyeljen a megjelenésére a televízióban, célszerű a keményen dolgozó, agyonhajszolt vezető képét mutatnia. "Gyűrje fel az ingujját!" - emeli ki a jótanács, példaként azt is megjegyezve, hogy Bush elnök is felgyűrte, egészen a könyöke alá. 


*Vigyázat, kutya* 
Brown egy másik, augusztus 30-i elektronikus levelében kutyája mellé keresett pesztrát, aki otthonában gondoskodik kedvencéről. Charlie Melanson louisianai demokrata párti képviselő hangsúlyozta, hogy az üzenetek olyan vezető képét mutatják, akit maguk alá gyűrtek az események és nem volt képes fontos döntéseket hozni. 

A FEMA szóvivője kijelentette, hogy emaileket úgy válogatták, hogy azok az összefüggéseiből kiragadva torz képet adnak a döntéshozatal folyamatáról. Brown maga elzárkózott a sajtótól. 

Michael Brown kilenc éven át az Arab Telivér Lovak Barátainak Nemzetközi Szövetségét vezette. Sajtóértesülések szerint a FEMA korábbi igazgatója, Bush elnök iskolai barátja és kampánymenedzsere volt, Joe Allbaugh hívta Brownt a hivatalba, s távozása előtt őt ajánlotta maga helyett az igazgatói posztra. 

Bush elnök kezdetben még védte Brownt a bírálatoktól, és úgy nyilatkozott, hogy "fene jó munkát végzett". Michael Brown szeptember 12-én mondott le. A Katrina hurrikánnak több mint ezer halálos áldozata volt.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 5)

A helyi vezetoknek kellett volna elobb szolni hogy nem tudnak megbirkozni a feladattal. Persze ez hatalmas ido kiesest okozott.
Az is benne volt a pakliba hogy sokan nem akartak elmenni, eroszakkal meg nehez valakit kenyszeriteni.
Az biztos hogy ez egy hatalamas katasztrofa volt amit el sem hitt senki hogy megtortenhet.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 5)

Hát a Katherina hurrikánt semmilyen rendelettel nem tudták volna megállatani. Mi még Forgószelet sem tudjuk, ha beindul


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

Na oké, de akkor sem azzal kellett volna foglalkozni, hogy az igazgató milyen ruciban jelenjen meg. Most az armanit vagy a guccit vegyem fel???
Szerintem, ez állátt!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

*Kézmosást ösztönző szappan*

Kézmosást ösztönző szappannal rukkoltak ki az Egyesült Államokban, hogy a szülőknek könnyebb legyen rávenniük csemetéiket a tisztálkodásra. A szappan "szoftvere" a pénz, a benne eldugott bankjegy. A pénzhez csak a legvégén, a szappan elfogyása után jut a szerencsés nyertes, és akkor tudja meg, hogy egy, öt, tíz, húsz, vagy ötven dollárért - tízezer forintért - sikálta oly szorgosan kezét vagy egyebét.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 5)

Szerintem nem fogják mosni a kezüket, hanem szétvágják a szappant. De biztosan lesz egy-két ügyeskezű, aki fabrikál egy érzékeny fémkeresőt, amivel ki tudja keresni a megfelelő pénzértékű szappant a halomból


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

*Borotválkozás helyett lézeres kezelés*

Annak érdekében, hogy háromnapos szakállal is szexisnek, ne pedig ápolatlannak nézzenek ki, a New York-i férfiak újabban lézeres szakállápolást vesznek igénybe. A "vadhajtások" lézeres eltávolítása után akkor is jó a megjelenésűk, ha történetesen csak minden harmadik nap veszik kézbe a borotvát. A "laser beard sculpturing" (lézeres szakállápolás) elnevezésű kezelés ára 150-től 350 dollárig (31-től 73 ezer forint) terjed. David Colbert doktor, kozmetikai dermatológus elmondta, hogy nem egy páciense "mintának" magával hozza kedvenc színészének a fényképét. Colbert azért óvatosságra is intett: ha túlzásba viszik a lézeres szakállápolást, úgy bekövetkezhet "az arcbőr feminizálódása", vagyis az illető férfinak többé soha nem nő szakálla.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 5)

*Egyébként, ha már a pénznél tartunk, mekkora az az összeg, amiből kint meg lehet*

Szellemileg frissebbek maradnak öreg korukban azok az emberek, akik néha meg-megisznak egy pohárkával, mint azok, akik nem fogyasztanak alkoholt - erre az eredményre jutottak a Pittsburghi Egyetem munkatársai. Persze ezzel nem azt mondják, hogy szellemi állapotunk megőrzése érdekében rohanjunk be az első kocsmába lerészegedni.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 8)

*Lángba borul Európa?*

*Párizs - Lángba borulhat egész Európa - Párizs után már Berlinben és Brüsszelben is utcai zavargások vannak. A francia fővárosban a 11. napja tart a bevándorlók és a rendőrök háborúja, a lázadó tömegek a belső kerületek felé vették az irányt. Az összetűzéseknek már van halálos áldozata is.*

A 61 éves férfi Párizs egyik elővárosában, Stains-ben a háza előtt beszélgetett az egyik szomszédjával, amikor odalépett hozzájuk valaki, és megütötte őt. 

Brüsszelben a főpályaudvar mellett gyújtottak fel öt autót, míg Berlinben a Moabit nevű szegénynegyedben randalíroztak fiatalok. Itt szintén öt autót lobbantottak lángra hajnali háromnegyed egy és fél négy között. Brémában nemcsak autók, hanem egy iskolaépület és szemeteskonténerek is égtek, a kár több tízezer euró. 

Európa több országában kormányzati szinten is vitatkoznak az eseményekről. Az olasz ellenzék vezetője, Romano Prodi követeli a kormánytól, hogy szociális intézkedésekkel előzze meg a zavargásokat. 

- Nálunk vannak Európa legszegényebb külvárosai. Csak idő kérdése, hogy Párizshoz hasonló helyzet alakuljon ki - állította a politikus. 

Közben Franciaországban a káosz legszörnyűbb éjszakáját élték át. A gyújtogató fiatalok Párizs belső kerületei felé haladnak, a Montmartre és a diadalív között elterülő 17. kerületben vagy fél tucat autó lobbant lángra, a külvárosokban rendőrökre lőttek a randalírozók, és Colombe városában téglával találtak el egy 13 hónapos kisbabát, a pici életveszélyes állapotban van. A brit és az amerikai nagykövetség már figyelmeztette hazája turistáit, hogy óvatosan közlekedjenek Párizsban, és kerüljék a repterekről bevezető vonatjáratokat, amelyek az érintett körzeteken át közlekednek.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 8)

A Szalantai itt jart


----------



## Laci (2005 November 8)

Nálad járnék,megváltoztatnám a személyleírásodat. Előnyödre is szolgálna .


----------



## Laci (2005 November 8)

A másik félcetlis hol van?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 8)

Megsertodott mert nem gyuttel


----------



## Laci (2005 November 8)

Maj' jó nyakon vágom .


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 8)

Maganugy, ha asziszed, hogy bantatlanul csak ugy el lehet tunni akor tevedsz


----------



## Judith (2005 November 8)

csocsike írta:


> A Szalantai itt jart



Csöcsike, azonnal hozd vissza a kerti diszemet. Tegnap óta hiányzik egy ágyu a házam elöl!:33:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 8)

Nem tudom, mert a laci lenyulta az egyik kerekit:555:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 8)

lehet hogy hulahop karikat akar belole csinalni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 8)

Kerekbe tori a szalantai gyerekeket es az elemes kutyajaval megeteti oket.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 8)

Tananyag az orális szex (05.12. 10:00) 

A brit kormány hosszas vizsgálódás után arra a megállapításra jutott, hogy a nem kívánt terhességek megelőzésének a legjobb módja az orális szex, amelyet a brit iskolákban tanítani fognak. Nagy-Britanniában ugyanis a világon legnagyobb arányú a 16 éven aluli terhes lányok aránya: 2002-ben 40 ezer ilyen esetet jegyeztek fel. A nem kívánt terhességek megelőzésére, illetve számuk csökkentésére szexuális nevelőprogramokat dolgoztak ki. 

Elmeleti es gyakorlati oktatas:5:


----------



## andika (2005 November 8)

Ki akar Angliába menni? Osztálykirándulásokat szervezek jó pénzért.
Lehet hogy testvérosztályt is választunk!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Laci írta:


> Nálad járnék,megváltoztatnám a személyleírásodat. Előnyödre is szolgálna .


 
Jééééééééé, itt van!:111: 

Mondtam én, hogy csak kértei magát! 

De hol a fotója???:shock:


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

itt volt, te nem voltál, megint eltünt.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*A KDNP feljelentette a Cool Tv-t*

*A kereszténydemokraták szerint aljas indulatokat vált ki, és templomrongálásokhoz vezet, hogy a csatorna rajzfilmjében közösülnek Szűz Máriával.*

Ismeretlen tettes ellen feljelentést tett kedden a Cool TV egyik műsora miatt a Kereszténydemokrata Néppárt (KDNP) elnöke és szóvivője a Fővárosi Főügyészségen - olvasható a KDNP által az MTI-hez kedden eljuttatott beadványban.

A Hungarikum című produkcióval - amely "obszcén jeleneteket közöl, így például Széchenyi István lóval közösül, Adyt majomketrecbe zárja, vagy Szűz Máriát pornószínésznőként ábrázolja - álláspontjuk szerint "nemcsak a jó ízlést sértik, hanem a véleménynyilvánítás szabadságával élnek vissza".

Utalva arra, hogy az Alkotmánybíróság korábban már rámutatott, "a gyűlöletkeltés visszaélés a vélemény-nyilvánítás szabadságával". Beadványuk szerint a sorozattal az alkotók és a tévécsatorna illetékesei megsértik mások lelkiismereti és vallásszabadságát, kegyeletsértést és izgatást követnek el, mivel "a film a vallási közösség elleni gyűlöletre uszít".

"A rajzfilm egyszerre több jogtárgyat is sért, alkalmas aljas indulatok kiváltására, következménye lehet a temető és templomrongálások, Szűz Mária szobrainak meggyalázása" - áll a Semjén Zsolt pártelnök és Lukács Tamás szóvivő által tett feljelentésben.

"A magyar jog ismeri a nemzeti örökség fogalmát" - áll a közleményben, amely szerint aláírói Széchenyi életműve és Ady Endre szellemi örökösének tekintik magukat, kiemelve, "Szűz Máriát Krisztus a keresztfán mindannyiunk édesanyjává rendelte. Szent István jóvoltából a Magyarok Nagyasszonya, így lelki örököseinek valljuk magunkat".

*Nem a Panaszbizottság hatásköre*

Tegnap írtunk arról, hogy feljelentés érkezett az ORTT Panaszbizottságához a Cool TV-n sugárzott Hungarikum című magyar rajzfilmsorozat egyik epizódja miatt, amelyben Szűz Mária pornófilmben svájci gárdistákkal közösül.

A magánszemélyek által benyújtott panaszt az ORTT Panaszbizottsága kedd délben tárgyalta, de úgy találta, hogy az ORTT hatályos szabályozása értelmében a médiatörvény harmadik paragrafusába ütköző szabálysértéseket, így például a faji,- vallási- vagy etnikai kisebbségek jogait sértő műsorszámok ügyét csak az ORTT testülete vizsgálhatja ki, így a beadványt felutalták az ORTT-hez.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*Megmérgezte nejét a rádiós műsorvezető*

*Munkahelyén, a rádióban tartóztatták le a rendőrök az amerikai James Keownt (31), aki a gyanú szerint etilén glikollal tette el láb alól feleségét. Ha a rendőrök nem jönnek rá arra, hogy az asszonyt megmérgezték, a férfinak 250 ezer dollár (kb. 53 millió forint) ütötte volna a markát, mivel Julie-nak ennyiről szólt az életbiztosítása. A nő 2004 májusában lett először rosszul, akkor hányingerre, hányásra és szédülésre panaszkodott, illetve kiütés jelent meg a lábán. 2004 augusztusában kórházba került, mert leállt a veseműködése. Néhány nap múlva hazaengedték, de néhány órával később vissza is kellett vinni, mert kómába esett, majd meghalt. A boncolás és az azt követő vizsgálatok egy évig tartottak, mire elegendő bizonyíték gyűlt össze a férj, a Missouri rádió műsorvezetője ellen. (CNN)*


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*Fűnyírón akartak Oroszországba szökni*

Fűnyírón próbált Oroszországba szökni két kínai állampolgár. A két férfit az orosz-kínai határon tartóztatták fel az orosz határőrök, és visszairányították őket Kínába. A határőrök nem először találkoznak hasonló szökési kísérlettel, mint nyilatkozták, gyakran botlanak "nomád kertészekbe".


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*Gyógyszer helyett vízzel oltotta a gyerekeket az orvos*

Búcsút mondhat állásának az a svéd iskolaorvos, aki vakcina helyett vízzel oltotta be az elsőosztályos kisdiákokat. A kicsiknek gyermekbetegség ellen védő oltást kellett volna kapniuk. A csalásra akkor derült fény, amikor az oltást követően a gyermekek között kanyarójárvány ütötte fel a fejét. Ez gyanús volt, hiszen a vakcinának védettséget kellett volna adnia a kanyaró ellen. A felülvizsgálatkor az orvos mindent bevallott, és tettét azzal indokolta, hogy az oltóanyag nem érkezett meg az iskolába időre. A bíróság azonban nem fogadta el az érvelést, mondván: el is lehetett volna halasztani az oltást későbbre.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*Húsz évig bennem volt egy törlőkendő*

*Csaknem pontosan húsz évig élt egy műtét során bent felejtett törlőkendővel a hasában Takács Béla (65). A férfit érszűkület miatt műtötték 1986-ban a nagykanizsai kórházban, s bár eredeti betegségéből kikezelték, az élete tönkrement. Sebe nem gyógyult, elbocsátották a munkahelyéről, és a legapróbb mozdulat is gyötrő fájdalmat okozott. Az egészségügyi intézmény, bár elismerte felelősségét, nem hajlandó kártérítésre.*

Traktorosként dolgozott Takács Béla, aki több mint harmincévi munkaviszonya alatt betegség miatt egy napot sem hiányzott a munkából. 1986 áprilisában érszűkület miatt került kórházba. A műtét után a hasán lévő seb nem akart gyógyulni. Még kétszer fektették be kivizsgálásra, s hónapokig mászkált kötözésre. 

- A feleségem és a gyerekek sem hitték, hogy nem tudok lehajolni, mert valami belülről nyom. Állandóan piszkáltak. A szőlőt elajándékoztuk, a disznókat levágtuk, a kertet befüvesítettük, mert már a kaszát sem bírtam felemelni, s a végén a pár lépésnyire lévő buszmegállóig se bírtam elmenni - panaszolja Takács Béla.

- A munkahelyemen nem bírtam felszállni a Zetorra, még portásnak sem voltam jó, mert éjszaka nem tudtam körbejárni a telepet. Elvettek az életemből majdnem 20 évet - teszi hozzá a férfi. 

Idén júliusban a háziorvos már nem bírta nézni szenvedését, s elküldte ultrahangra. A felvételek teniszlabda nagyságú daganatot mutattak. A családban mindenki azt hitte, hogy szerettük rákos. 

- Kioperálták belőle a daganatot, és megnyugtattak, hogy nem rák. Amikor hazajöttünk, akkor olvastam át a zárójelentést, s nem hittem a szememnek: idegen testet találtak, a törlőkendő tokosodott be - veszi át a szót Takács Béláné (61), aki az elmúlt években hitetlenkedve fogadta férje panaszait. 

A család ötmillió forint kártérítést kért a kórháztól. Bélát ugyanis csak ötvenszázalékos rokkantnak nyilvánították a "láthatatlan” betegsége miatt, így nyugdíjra sem volt jogosult. 

- A kórház nem volt hajlandó megegyezni, így a mai napon adtuk be a bírósági keresetet, ám ebben már több mint húszmillió forintot kérünk. Tönkretették egy ember életét, aki nemcsak dolgozni nem tudott, hanem a háztájit ellátni, gereblyézni és a végén már menni sem. Büntetőfeljelentést teszünk ismeretlen tettes ellen, hiszen pontosan azt már nem tudjuk, ki végezte az egykori műtétet - nyilatkozta Rónai László, a család ügyvédje. 

- Minden bizonnyal per lesz az ügyből, így erről mi nem nyilatkozunk - zárta rövidre a beszélgetést dr. Szabó Csaba, a nagykanizsai kórház főigazgatója.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*Megint rákkeltő cumikat találtak*

*Megint olyan mérgező cumikat találtak a fogyasztóvédők, amelyek gyengítik az immunrendszert, vesekárosodást és rákot okozhatnak. Idén kilencedik alkalommal bukkantak ilyen termékekre a hatóságok. A legtöbb veszélyes áru a Távol-Keletről, elsősorban Kínából érkezik, de sok esetben lehetetlen megállapítani a származási helyet.*

Megint mérgező cumikat találtak a fogyasztóvédők. A cumikban PVC-származék, ftálsav-észter van, ami a nyáltól kioldódik, gyengíti az immunrendszert, vesekárosodást, és rákot okozhat. Bár az unió egész területén betiltották, mégis árulják. Kathi Attila, a Fogyasztóvédelmi Főfelügyelőség szóvivője az [origo]-nak elmondta, hogy csak idén kilenc alkalommal találtak ilyen cumikat a fővárosban és vidéken. Vagyis majdnem minden esetben, amikor ellenőrzést tartottak. A szóvivő hangsúlyozta, hogy ezeket soha nem gyógyszertárakban vagy baba-mama boltokban, hanem olcsó kiskereskedésekben találták.

A legtöbb veszélyes termék a Távol-Keletről, elsősorban Kínából érkezett, de sok esetben lehetetlen megállapítani a származási helyet, mert a boltosoknak nincs beszerzési bizonylatuk, ami elvezethetné a hatóságokat a nagykereskedőhöz. Ha a termék bekerül az unióba, uniós áruként a hazai vámosok már nem is vizsgálják. A probléma tehát nem csak Magyarországra jellemző: szinte minden uniós országban találtak már mérgező cumikat, játékokat. 

A főfelügyelőség azt tanácsolja, hogy csak megbízható helyen vásároljunk ilyesmit, és figyeljünk a feliratokra. Ha egy árun nincs magyar nyelvű felirat, nincs feltüntetve magyarul a gyártó vagy a forgalmazó, akkor azt inkább ne vegyük meg. Kathi Attila elmondta, hogy tisztában vannak vele, hogy a gyógyszertárakban kapható cumik drágábbak, és sokszor pont a kisgyerekesek azok, akik nem engedhetik meg maguknak, hogy ezeket válasszák. Ennek ellenére úgy véli, hogy nem érdemes a cumikon, játékokon spórolni. 

Ha egy kereskedőnél veszélyes árukat találnak, akkor a felügyelőség fogyasztóvédelmi bírságot szab ki, amelynek elvileg nincs felső határa. A rendszeres ellenőrzés és a felvilágosítás mellett ez minden, amit tehetnek, ezért a vásárlóknak is figyelniük kell.

A Fogyasztóvédelmi Főfelügyelőség honlapján részletes leírást és fényképeket is közölnek a betiltott termékekről. Kathi Attila hozzátette, hogy a kereskedők többsége jóhiszemű, nem tudják, hogy amit árulnak, veszélyezteti a gyerekek egészségét. Ugyanakkor, mivel mindenfajta dokumentáció nélkül vesznek át termékeket, megsértik a szabályokat.


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Ne ijesztgess!!!!!!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> Ne ijesztgess!!!!!!


 
Ez nem ijesztegetés, hanem figyelem felhívás!
Ha rendelkezel az infóval, akkor már nem kerülhetsz ilyen helyzetbe!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*Felgyújtotta a tűznyelő a sztriptíztáncosnőt*

*Felfüggyeszett börtönbüntetésre ítélték azt a tűznyelőt, aki felgyújtott egy sztriptíztáncosnőt.*

Az eset a németországi Augsburg egyik éjszakai klubjában történt, ahol Maria Leeb (27) és Marc Miszler (22) együtt léptek fel. Ám műsorszámuk szó szerint szerencsétlenül sült el: a férfi túl közel hajolt a póznához kötözött partneréhez, és amikor tüzet fújt rá, a meztelen felsőtestű nő mellei lángra kaptak.

Valószínűleg a testét borító olaj és csillámpor gyulladhatott be. A leégett lányt kórházba szállították. A tüzes férfi súlyos testi fájdalom okozásáért 10 hónap felfüggesztett börtönt kapott.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*Óvszer helyett elektrosokkal védekeznek a férfiak*

*Szerbiában egy új szexuális védekezési módszert vezettek be férfiak számára: a herék elektrosokkolását.*

A riasztónak hangzó eljárást a Novi Banovciban működő meddőségi klinika szakorovosa, Dr. Sava Bojovic dolgozta ki, és igen egyszerű: a herezacskó mindkét oldalához egy-egy elektródát illesztenek, majd alacsony feszültségű áramot vezetnek át a férfiak legféltettebb testrészén.

Elvileg ezáltal a spermiumok 10 napig inaktívvá válnak, és így nem jelentenek "veszélyt", ugyankkor a módszer nem káros az egészségre. Bojovic doki karácsonyra elemes kiszerelésben szeretné piacra dobni az új fogamzásgátló eszközt.


----------



## Moszkva (2005 November 9)

Efike írta:


> Hát a Katherina hurrikánt semmilyen rendelettel nem tudták volna megállatani. Mi még Forgószelet sem tudjuk, ha beindul


 
Kár is ez utóbbival foglalkozni!  
Nics az a földi és égi erő, ami Forgószelet megállítaná, ha beindul... 

Első kézből adom az infót!


----------



## Moszkva (2005 November 9)

Forgoszel írta:


> *Szerbiában egy új szexuális védekezési módszert vezettek be férfiak számára: a herék elektrosokkolását.*
> 
> A riasztónak hangzó eljárást a Novi Banovciban működő meddőségi klinika szakorovosa, Dr. Sava Bojovic dolgozta ki, és igen egyszerű: a herezacskó mindkét oldalához egy-egy elektródát illesztenek, majd alacsony feszültségű áramot vezetnek át a férfiak legféltettebb testrészén.
> 
> Elvileg ezáltal a spermiumok 10 napig inaktívvá válnak, és így nem jelentenek "veszélyt", ugyankkor a módszer nem káros az egészségre. Bojovic doki karácsonyra elemes kiszerelésben szeretné piacra dobni az új fogamzásgátló eszközt.


 
Sokkolja csak a saját heréit! Burr...


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Csak nem? van szerencsem.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Moszkva írta:


> Kár is ez utóbbival foglalkozni!
> Nics az a földi és égi erő, ami Forgószelet megállítaná, ha beindul...
> 
> Első kézből adom az infót!


 
Te csak Ne adj rólam infót ... :-? 
Még a végén kiadsz... :-?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Moszkva írta:


> Sokkolja csak a saját heréit! Burr...


 
*Nyugi Egyetlenem!*
Nem akartam Rajtad kipróbálni:lol:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Csak nem? van szerencsem.


 
Mihez van szerencséd?
Tudtommal, Te beutalódtál a lavóroshoz egy adag heresokkolásra:twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Internetes kapcsolat!
Ez a titka a hosszú párkapcsolatnak!


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Forgoszel írta:


> Mihez van szerencséd?
> Tudtommal, Te beutalódtál a lavóroshoz egy adag heresokkolásra:twisted:


 
De igen.
Moszkván a Forgószél uralkodik.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> Internetes kapcsolat!
> Ez a titka a hosszú párkapcsolatnak!


 
Ebben lehet valami.
Napi 24 órás kapcsolatban állunk.
Mindig van mondanivalónk a másik számára.

Még ilyenkor is, mikor tárgyaláson ül 
Persze, így nem maradhatott túl sokáig


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> De igen.
> Moszkván a Forgószél uralkodik.


 
Ebben lehet valamennyi igazság:mrgreen:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 9)

Szoval Moszkva be van tolja , hogy rajta probalod ki az uj here terapiat.
Nem kell felni, a papagaly is azt mondta mikor a macska szajaban volt.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> Szoval Moszkva be van tolja , hogy rajta probalod ki az uj here terapiat.
> Nem kell felni, a papagaly is azt mondta mikor a macska szajaban volt.


 
:mrgreen: 
Utólagos engedelmeddel, most hogy hidegebbre fodul lassan az idő, a Csöcsikét beutaltam Hozzád, egy próba heresokk terápiára 

Remélem, sikres lesz:--:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 9)

Kerem en nem erek ra, nagyon elfoglalt vagyok beutlom Hozzad, Judit es Andika profi modon kelloen ellatjatok a bajat.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> Kerem en nem erek ra, nagyon elfoglalt vagyok beutlom Hozzad, Judit es Andika profi modon kelloen ellatjatok a bajat.


 
Álmomban sem gondoltam, hogy ilyen FŐNŐVÉRI feladatok kaphatok :shock: 
Ez, nagyon nagy megtiszteltetés, hogy helyettesíthetlek!


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 9)

en meg munkara nem gondoltam ,hogy beakartok fogni.
Kello tavolsagra allok, hogy mas is hozza ferjen.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> en meg munkara nem gondoltam ,hogy beakartok fogni.
> Kello tavolsagra allok, hogy mas is hozza ferjen.


 
A Csöcsike, hál'Istennek eléggé nagy darab.
Jut belőle Neked is bőven


----------



## Efike (2005 November 9)

Forgoszel írta:


> Álmomban sem gondoltam, hogy ilyen FŐNŐVÉRI feladatok kaphatok :shock:
> Ez, nagyon nagy megtiszteltetés, hogy helyettesíthetlek!


 Csak szeretném felhívni a becses figyelmedet, hogy az Alapszabály értelmében a helyettesítéssel megbízott személy köteles a helyettesítés teljes időtartama alatt a Rendőrfőnöknek és a BéNyuSzeVii Párt külső,- és belső titkos (rossz)tanácsosa részére megvesztegetés címén pekingi kacsát rendelni a Gundel Étteremben, és 1 l. 
18 éves Chivas Regal Premium Scootch Whisky-t fizetni . Ellenkező esetben a Munkaügyi Döntőbíróságnál kezdeményezni fogjuk kard általi akasztásos kivégzésedet a Koponyahegyen 8 napon belül, a fellebbezés és kegyelmi kérvény elutasításával. :evil:


----------



## Judith (2005 November 9)

Efike írta:


> Csak szeretném felhívni a becses figyelmedet, hogy az Alapszabály értelmében a helyettesítéssel megbízott személy köteles a helyettesítés teljes időtartama alatt a Rendőrfőnöknek és a BéNyuSzeVii Párt külső,- és belső titkos (rossz)tanácsosa részére megvesztegetés címén pekingi kacsát rendelni a Gundel Étteremben, és 1 l.
> 18 éves Chivas Regal Premium Scootch Whisky-t fizetni . Ellenkező esetben a Munkaügyi Döntőbíróságnál kezdeményezni fogjuk kard általi akasztásos kivégzésedet a Koponyahegyen 8 napon belül, a fellebbezés és kegyelmi kérvény elutasításával. :evil:



Micsoda!És mindezt az én hivatalos megkerülésemmel akarnád elintézni?! A nemjóját neki! Majd én rendet csapok köztetek, ne félj. A lavorost felkérem, hogy csapjon közétek távirányitással. :,,:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 9)

Bocsánat ! Mint a BéNyuSzeVii Párt külső,- és belső titkos (rossz)tanácsosa vindikáltam magamnak a jogot azonnal és késedelem nélkül közbeszólni, miután Te, mint címzetes gazságügyi miniszterasszony egyébirányú hivatalos elfoglaltságaid miatt nem emeltél óvást, kifogást, nem kérted az ombudsmann véleményét, nem utáltad az Alkotmánybíróság elé és nem hívtad össze a Közgyűlést. Úgy ítéltem meg, hogy a leghelyesebb, ha tájékoztatóm a t. kandidálót, hogy a helyettesítés az következmények fennforgását idézi elő, habár a koponyahelyi kard általi akasztást magam is sokallom, szerintem bőven elegendő egy karóbahúzással kombinált szimpla vízbefojtás. Ha gyomorbetegségéről igazolást hoz a körzeti orvostól, akkor lehet parádi vízbe is fojtani.


----------



## Judith (2005 November 9)

Efikém, te el vagy tévedve. Mint gazságügyim miniszter, nekem nem kell öszzehivnom semmilyen tanácsot, és nem kell lobbiznom sehol. Én csak meghozom az itéletet és arra rábiggyesztem nagy darab pecsétemet. Punktum.:kaboom:


----------



## Moszkva (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> De igen.
> Moszkván a Forgószél uralkodik.


 
Nem árt azt a látszatot kelteni, hogy Ő a főnök!   

Persze, közben minden csordogál, ahogy ÉN szeretném! 

Ki is van bukva, ha valamit nem tud előre!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Moszkva írta:


> Nem árt azt a látszatot kelteni, hogy Ő a főnök!
> 
> Persze, közben minden csordogál, ahogy ÉN szeretném!
> 
> Ki is van bukva, ha valamit nem tud előre!


 
Fogad oszinte reszvetunket.:222:


----------



## Laci (2005 November 9)

Nemi gaz ! Te pótoltad vele a hiányzó kerekedet .


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Mondhacc amit akarsz ,Itt mindenki tudja mi az igazsag


----------



## Moszkva (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> Szoval Moszkva be van tolja , hogy rajta probalod ki az uj here terapiat.
> Nem kell felni, a papagaly is azt mondta mikor a macska szajaban volt.


 
Szerencsére, nagyon gyorsan tudok szaladni! 
Az elektromos heresokkolás pedig igen jó motiváló tényező! :shock: 

Különben is, mi ez a hülyeség az elektromossággal...
A végén még energetizálódnak a kicsi spermácskák, és egyből 3-as ikrek sikerednek!


----------



## Moszkva (2005 November 9)

Efike írta:


> Csak szeretném felhívni a becses figyelmedet, hogy az Alapszabály értelmében a helyettesítéssel megbízott személy köteles a helyettesítés teljes időtartama alatt a Rendőrfőnöknek és a BéNyuSzeVii Párt külső,- és belső titkos (rossz)tanácsosa részére megvesztegetés címén pekingi kacsát rendelni a Gundel Étteremben, és 1 l.
> 18 éves Chivas Regal Premium Scootch Whisky-t fizetni . Ellenkező esetben a Munkaügyi Döntőbíróságnál kezdeményezni fogjuk kard általi akasztásos kivégzésedet a Koponyahegyen 8 napon belül, a fellebbezés és kegyelmi kérvény elutasításával. :evil:


 
Tisztelettel ajánlanám a Jonny Walker Blue labelt! 
Az exkluzivitása révén jobban passzol a pekingi kacsához.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 9)

Ugy latom nagyon kesztyus kezzel bantunk Veletek,de ennek vege.
minden Noi tagunknak kiutalok egy kulonbejaratu sajat sokkolot.

​ 















*MInden kivanalomnak meg felel az élet- és vagyonbiztonsági követelményeknek is.*
*Kivalo, idomitasra alkalmas a zabolatlan ferjekre es szeretokre.*

A termék rendeltetésszerű használata *100%-os siker.*
​A Fogyasztóvédelmi Felügyelőség a fenti termék forgalmazását az áruk és a szolgáltatások biztonságosságáról és az ezzel kapcsolatos piacfelügyeleti eljárásról szóló 79/2999. (IV.29.) Korm. rendelet 6. § (1) d) pontja alapján azonnali hasznalatat végrehajtás elrendeléset kotelezove tette a zatosztalyon.

A fogyasztók a már megvásárolt terméket a vásárlás helyére nem vihetik vissza, kártalanítást nuku.

*Nem Fogyasztóvédelmi Főfelügyelőség*​


----------



## Moszkva (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> Ugy latom nagyon kesztyus kezzel bantunk Veletek,de ennek vege.
> minden Noi tagunknak kiutalok egy kulonbejaratu sajat sokkolot.
> 
> 
> ...


Erről eszembe jutott az az EU rendelet, miszerint a disznóvágás hagyományos módja tilos. Azaz, mielőtt ledöfik a röfit, először rendesen meg kell sokkolni. Most már tudom, hogy legalább gyerkőcöket nem csinálhat a köztes időben! :twisted: 

És mi lesz, ha még is becsúszik egy 3-as, vagy ne adj isten egy 5-ös iker párocska! :shock: 

Persze, Orbán vezérünket egyből leköröznénk...


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Efike írta:


> Csak szeretném felhívni a becses figyelmedet, hogy az Alapszabály értelmében a helyettesítéssel megbízott személy köteles a helyettesítés teljes időtartama alatt a Rendőrfőnöknek és a BéNyuSzeVii Párt külső,- és belső titkos (rossz)tanácsosa részére megvesztegetés címén pekingi kacsát rendelni a Gundel Étteremben, és 1 l.
> 18 éves Chivas Regal Premium Scootch Whisky-t fizetni . Ellenkező esetben a Munkaügyi Döntőbíróságnál kezdeményezni fogjuk kard általi akasztásos kivégzésedet a Koponyahegyen 8 napon belül, a fellebbezés és kegyelmi kérvény elutasításával. :evil:


 
*Kedves Efike!*

Sajnálattal kell értesítenelek, hogy a *HIVATALOS* kinevezésem még nem történt meg.

Így, ez a tisztség, még a meg sem jelent az ajtótáblámon a többi tisztségem mellett.

Ennek okán sem whiskyvel, sem pekingi kacsával nem szolgálhatok, mert a baráti vacsit súlyosan bünteti a *HIVATALOS SZABÁLYZAT.*

Kérlek tisztelettek, türelemmel várd ki *HIVATALOS* kinevezésemet.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*Utóírat:*

Addig is, útbaigazításként közlöm, hogy a budaörsi Auchan hipermarket kaja részlegén válthtsz ki magadnak ZártOsztályi kajajegyeddel néhány pekingi kacsát


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Judith írta:


> Efikém, te el vagy tévedve. Mint gazságügyim miniszter, nekem nem kell öszzehivnom semmilyen tanácsot, és nem kell lobbiznom sehol. Én csak meghozom az itéletet és arra rábiggyesztem nagy darab pecsétemet. Punktum.:kaboom:


 
Ezek szerint, akkor az Efikére biggyszted azt a jókora pöcsétet, igaz?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Moszkva írta:


> Nem árt azt a látszatot kelteni, hogy Ő a főnök!
> 
> Persze, közben minden csordogál, ahogy ÉN szeretném!
> 
> Ki is van bukva, ha valamit nem tud előre!


 
Még jó, hogy ilyen naív pasim van:twisted:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Fogad oszinte reszvetunket.:222:


 
Ki halt meg:shock: :?:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Moszkva írta:


> Szerencsére, nagyon gyorsan tudok szaladni!
> Az elektromos heresokkolás pedig igen jó motiváló tényező! :shock:
> 
> Különben is, mi ez a hülyeség az elektromossággal...
> A végén még energetizálódnak a kicsi spermácskák, és egyből 3-as ikrek sikerednek!


 
Ki a fene találta ki, hogy én heresokkolni akarlak:shock: :?: 

Én, a Csöcsikének adtam beutalót egy heresokkmenetre a lavóroshoz!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Moszkva írta:


> Tisztelettel ajánlanám a Jonny Walker Blue labelt!
> Az exkluzivitása révén jobban passzol a pekingi kacsához.


 
Az lehet, de szinte megfizethetetlen.:neutral: 
Már megint igénybe kell vennünk a szalántai szolgálatait ... :???:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 9)

Forgoszel írta:


> Ki a fene találta ki, hogy én heresokkolni akarlak:shock: :?:
> 
> Én, a Csöcsikének adtam beutalót egy heresokkmenetre a lavóroshoz!


 
Rendben. Ahogy gondolod elitezhetem ha a Dulika belemegy,ilyent meg ugysem csinaltam kiserleti nyuszinak tokeletesen megfelel.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> Rendben. Ahogy gondolod elitezhetem ha a Dulika belemegy,ilyent meg ugysem csinaltam kiserleti nyuszinak tokeletesen megfelel.


 
Persze!
Még szép, ha már megígértem neki!
Én pedig, minden ígéretemet betartom!
Nem akarom, hogy Csöcsike csalódjón!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Sirni fogok ha nem birizgalja az aram a hereimet Majd lessz here bere fogadom, meg ilyenek


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 9)

Nem hiszem igy fogsz hahotazni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Razott meg mar engem az aram anyiszor , hogy ez sem fog kulonossebb sokot okozni


----------



## Efike (2005 November 9)

Te csak ne lóherézz itt nekem, nem érdekel senkit, hogy hány levelű lóheréd van. Tessék itthagyni azonnal ezt a herétől sokkolt társaságot és mars párbajozni a Vérmezőre, vagy begyógyítom a szemed egy kék kerítésléccel. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Te hagytad el a csatateret mert megilyedtel a szalantaitol. Azert mert a korzeti orvos folmentett tornabol , nem jelenti azt hogy a logopedusodat sertegesd.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 9)

A szalántaitól egyáltalán nem ijedtem meg, csak azért nem bántom most, mert a Pitti eltörte az újjait a szeme beszorult a kulcslyukba, úgy hogy meglátásom szerint betegszabadságon van. Ha felgyógyult, úgy megverem, hogy megint táppénzre kerül. 
Nem szép dolog, hogy logopédusnak adod ki magad. Logopédusi képesítést nem is szerezhettél, mert az általános iskola helyett, faiskolába jártál és mielőtt érett lettél volna, kivágtak. 
A párbaj ügyében: Ott vagyok minden nap, már borotválozni sincs módom, mert a kétméteres lovagi kardot suhogtatom, hogy ki ne jöjjek a gyakorlatból.
Csatolás megtekintése 709​ Már kezd fájni a csuklóm, gyere párbajozni, hadd kaszaboljalak össze és tehessem le végre azt a rohadt kardot. A lovamat is el kellene vinnem a lószervizbe a 10,000 km-es vizsgálatra, de nem tudok a párbaj miatt elmozdulni, és most itt kapál mellettem üresjáratban. 

Szégyelld magad, szájhős vagy s nem lovag
ha cserbenhagysz egy bejáratós lovat
Már könnyek folynak szeméből a ménnek,
hogy rád kell várnia. Orrát szegi a szélnek
és rúgkapál és fújtat és nyerít
tudni szeretné, hogy végül ki nyer itt


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Kedves Efi, az hogy a Szalantait megvered az nagyon helyes. ha bar nem hiszem hogy a kulcsjukbol ki tudja huzni a szemit mert jol ravasltam a masik oldalon. Ha leszakad nek akkor szemtelen lessz. Logopediai doktoratusomat a Misisuagai indian reservatum jogi karan szereztem egy perfekt francia kulcsert. Az hogy on valami kobor var fokan szabjat lenget, ez teljessen hidegen hagy. Az nem az en varam az en varam az itt van a foutcan es on nem jelent meg. Ugylatom muszaly fenykepet foltennem mert ha on megint a szomszed kastely elott hadonaszik Pitti kegyelmes ur ont fol fogja pofozni es valami borzalmas csili szoszal leonti.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 14)

*Elriasztja a férfiakat a szex az első randin*

*A pasik háromnegyede valósággal sokkot kap, ha egy nő már az első randin szexelni akar - derült ki egy felmérésből.*

Sőt, a férfiak azt vallották: a túl hamar kitárulkozó nőt visszautasítanák. A Glamour magazin 1150 férfit kérdezett meg, akiknek csak a negyede nyilatkozott úgy, hogy nem tudna ellenállni az egyéjszakás kalandnak.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

Ez egy fogos kerdes. Ez nalam ugy muxik, ha csak feluletes a kapcsolat es nincs semmi erzelmi lelki kotodes en fizikaillag es pszihukaillag is leblokkolok. Tehat automatikussan elutasitom, es valoszinu masodik lehetoseg egy visszautasitas utan mar nincs. Fiatal koromban a legyet is ropteben , de hol vannak mar azok az idok.Igy 50 folott meg ellustultam, mar nagyon meggondolom , hogy megeri e a torurat, es be kell vallanom hogy lelkiismeret furdalasom lenne a parommal szemben amit mar elore tudok es ez is gatol. Szoval ahoz hogy egy felrelepes megtortenjen idore ismeretsegre beszelgetesre van szukseg ami sajnos az eletben nem igy muxik . Az oszton a korral eltompul es elveszti dominans szerepet, kivetel a kapuzaras elotti ketsegbeesett izgalmi alapotot de az hamar elmulik. Azok a nok akiket nezegetek mar bacsiznak es ez sem segit. Nem az ovirol beszelek mielott kitalalsz. Ezert egy ilyen statisztika sem helytallo mert attol fugg hany eves pasikat kerdeztek meg.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 14)

Hatvan fölött, majd ránézel a párodra, és azt mondod magadban
- Ez nem az én feleségem !
És lelkiismeretfurdalás kezd gyötörni, ami fizikailag is blokkol. És inkább nem 

Az én álláspontom ebben a kérdésben mindig is más volt. 20 éves korom környékén a repülő legyet, a nyulat a hóban és mindent ami mozgott. Házinyúlra nem lőttem, csak vadnyúlra. A házinyulat is meg lehet vadítani.
25 éves korom után filozófikusan szemléltem ezt a kérdést. Rájöttem, hogy pusztán fizikai kapcsolattal nem csalok meg senkit, azzal a hitvesem csak kímélem. Ezt az álláspontot nagyon sokáig és soxor fenntartottam. Ma is fenntartanám elvileg, de ellustultam és megeléxem a hazai finom falatokkal. Mit tudom én, hogy mi van az éttermi kosztban.:shock:


----------



## andika (2005 November 14)

Hihetetlenek vagytok.
De azért jó volt olvasni, hogy mekkora kanok voltatok és hogy megtudtatok szelidülni.
Nem a kor miatt vAN, HANEM A LELKETEK ÉRT BE.
Szerintem.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 14)

*Nyelvi incidens az Auchanban*

*Egy amerikai nő bevásárolni indult az albertfalvai Auchanba. Az eladótérből a mosdóba akart eljutni, de ehhez közelharcot kellett vívnia a biztonsági őrökkel. Az eredmény: dulakodás, zúzódások, eltört arany karkötő.*

Egy amerikai nőre (nevezzük M-nek) október 29-én hasgörcs tört, amikor magyar barátjával az albertfalvai Auchanban sétált. Vécére akart menni, a kijáratnál a biztonsági őr bólintással jelezte, hogy menjen át a fotocellás kapun. A bioélelmiszereket árusító bolt sarkán egy női biztonsági őr váratlanul megpróbálta megfogni a táskáját. M ellenállt, és közben tört magyarsággal kérdezte, hogy "hol a vécé? hol a vécé?", hátha ebből megértik, miért hagyta el az eladóteret. Nem értették meg, viszont hamarosan már három biztonsági őr próbálta visszahúzni a boltba.

M-nek a szorításban sikerült elővenni mobiltelefonját, hogy felhívja a továbbra is a boltban tartózkodó barátját, amikor a biztonsági őrök váratlanul szétszéledtek és szó nélkül távoztak. (A bolti biztonsági őrök egyébként gyakran váratlanul feladják, ha ellenállásba ütköznek, talán ekkor villan be, hogy mit tanultak a biztonsági őr iskolában a jogaikról, egy hasonló eset az Örs vezér téri Árkádban)


*Értetlenségének adott hangot*

M a vécé után visszament az eladótérbe a barátjához, kifizették a vásárlást és az ügyfélszolgálatra mentek panaszt tenni. A boltvezetőre vártak éppen, amikor M észrevette, hogy hiányzik az értékes arany karkötője. (Állítása szerint több mint ezer dollárra becsülték.) M-nek nem volt bizonyítéka arra, hogy a karkötője a biztonsági őrök lelkén szárad; kifelé mentek már, amikor az egyik biztonsági őrt felelősségre vonta a lökdösődésért, mire az őr értetlenségének adott hangot, és azt mondta, hogy még a karkötőt is visszaadták.

Az amerikai nő magyar barátja erre kihívta a rendőrséget. Amikor a biztonsági őrök erről tudomást szereztek, odalépett hozzájuk a biztonsági szolgálat vezetője (előtte hiába akartak vele beszélni, mert azt mondták, hogy ilyen beosztású ember nincs), és elismerte, hogy náluk van a karkötő. Állítólag az egyik biztonsági őr a női mosdóban, a szemetes mellett hagyta. A karkötő, ha törötten is, de megkerült, így a kiérkező rendőrök már csak a bántalmazással foglalkozhattak; a feljelentést nem ajánlották, mert szerintük évekbe is telhet, amíg ítélet születik.

*A vészhelyzet, az vészhelyzet*

M a biztonsági őrök vezetőjétől megkérdezte, hogy miért engedték el olyan hirtelen, amikor telefonálni kezdett. Mert vészhelyzethez riasztották az őröket. És miért hagyták a mosdóban az értékes karkötőt? Ugyanazt a választ kapta, vagyis vészhelyzethez riasztották az őröket.

M a dulakodás után zúzódásokat szenvedett, emelni napokig nem tudott. Az Auchan vezetője megígérte, hogy a karkötő javításának költségeit megtérítik, valamint bocsánatkérő levelet és húszezer forintos ajándékutalványt küldenek. Ez még nem történt meg, bár az Auchannak írt levelünk után egy ajándékkosarat már kapott.

*Nem törvényszerű*

Elég a természetes jogérzékünkre hagyatkoznunk, hogy megállapítsuk: a biztonsági őrök eljárása kívánnivalót hagy maga után. Azért megkérdeztük Margitai Domokost, a Személy-, Vagyonvédelmi és Magánnyomozói Szakmai Kamara jogászát arról, hogy mi lett volna a helyes intézkedés. Mindenekelőtt: még a legelvetemültebb vásárlót sem törvényszerű három embernek ráncigálni és feltartóztatni, különösen nem sérüléseket okozni neki.

Ha a megállásra felszólított személy nem akar megállni, és feltartóztatni csak dulakodás árán lehet, akkor az őrök kihívhatják a rendőrséget és/vagy követhetik. Ha követték volna M-et, akkor néhány méter után kiderül, hogy csak vécére akar menni. (Ha a "hol a vécé?"-kérdéssel nem tette volna világossá szándékát.)

*Nem maszatoltak*

Az igazi meglepetés azután történt, hogy megkaptuk az Auchan kommunikációs igazgatójának válaszát. Hasonló esetekben az áruházak hajlamosak arra, hogy "egy állítás áll szemben egy tagadással"-szerű válaszokkal maszatolják el a felelősséget. Most nem ez történt. Az esetben szereplő egyik biztonsági őrt - mint Gillemot Katalin leveléből kiderül - eltávolították, a többiekkel szembeni felelősségre vonás "a munkáltató jogköre". A karlánc hamarosan kész lesz, a kárpótlást az ékszerrel együtt akarták eljuttatni M-hez.

Ha úgy vesszük, happy enddel zárult a történet, bár a kommunikációs igazgató egyik mondattöredéke nem hagy nyugodni minket: "ha nincs a nyelvi kommunikációs probléma, akkor minden bizonnyal elkerülhető lett volna ez az incidens".


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

*Szerelmes tini lőtte le barátnője szüleit*

*Lititz - Véres családi drámára és szirénázásra ébredtek a pennsylvaniai kisváros, Lititz lakói vasárnap reggel. A 14 éves Kara Beth Bordenről azóta senki nem tud semmit. Szüleit, Michael és Cathryn Bordent (†50) a rendőrség találta vérbe fagyva a családi házban. A gyanúsított Kara 18 éves barátja, David G. Ludwig, akit most nagy erőkkel keres a rendőrség.*

- Egyelőre nem tudjuk, hogy Karát túszként vitte magával, vagy a lány önként ment vele - mondta a CNN-en a helyi rendőrfőnök, William Seace. 

- Annyi bizonyos, hogy szombat éjjel együtt szórakoztak, és amikor a lány hazaért hajnalban, szülei nagyon összeszidták. Reggel nyolc óra tájékán érkezett a házba a fiú, akit a szülők a korkülönbség miatt egyáltalán nem szíveltek. 

Szóváltás közben a fiú több lövéssel leterítette a szülőket, azóta nem tudunk a két fiatalról. 

A lány legfiatalabb öccse, a kilencéves David értesítette a rendőrséget a szomszédból. 

Neki és Kara másik három testvérének nem esett bántódása.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

*Diana "apósa" mumifikáltatja magát*

*Maryland - Új őrület dívik a milliárdosok körében: a tehetős üzletemberek az egyiptomi uralkodókhoz hasonlóan mumifikáltatják a testüket. Az első híresség, aki aláveti magát a procedúrának, a Diana hercegnővel balesetet szenvedett Dodi al-Fayed apja, Mohammed al-Fayed lesz.*

A Harrod’s áruházlánc tulajdonosa állítólag már meg is rendelte a szarkofágját, amelyet üvegből készítenek majd el. A procedúra mintegy 12 millió forintnyi összegbe kerül, amelyet elsőként a marylandi egyetem tudósai, Ronald Wade és Bob Brier alkalmaztak. 

- Az első vállalkozó egy szívinfarktusban elhunyt hetvenéves férfi volt - mondta Wade az orosz Pravda újságírójának. - Ő felajánlotta testét a tudomány számára, múmiája azóta a San Diegó-i embertörténeti múzeumban tekinthető meg. 

A két tudósnak elsőként sikerült az egyiptomi mumifikálást sikerrel alkalmaznia. Az egyiptomiak a gyászszertartás után az aggyal együtt a szív kivételével mindent eltávolítottak a tetemből, majd sóoldatba helyezték. A hetvennapos gyász után kivették az oldatból, olajokkal bebalzsamozták, a testüregeket pedig fűrészporral töltötték meg.


----------



## andika (2005 November 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> *Egy amerikai nő bevásárolni indult az albertfalvai Auchanba. Az eladótérből a mosdóba akart eljutni, de ehhez közelharcot kellett vívnia a biztonsági őrökkel. Az eredmény: dulakodás, zúzódások, eltört arany karkötő.*
> 
> Egy amerikai nőre (nevezzük M-nek) október 29-én hasgörcs tört, amikor magyar barátjával az albertfalvai Auchanban sétált. Vécére akart menni, a kijáratnál a biztonsági őr bólintással jelezte, hogy menjen át a fotocellás kapun. A bioélelmiszereket árusító bolt sarkán egy női biztonsági őr váratlanul megpróbálta megfogni a táskáját. M ellenállt, és közben tört magyarsággal kérdezte, hogy "hol a vécé? hol a vécé?", hátha ebből megértik, miért hagyta el az eladóteret. Nem értették meg, viszont hamarosan már három biztonsági őr próbálta visszahúzni a boltba.
> 
> ...


 
Már megint lejárattuk magunkat.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 15)

Az biztos hogy meg mindig nehez azt mondani elnezest, bocsanat. 
Volt egy par storym mikor a lanyaim itthon voltak. Az elado meg azt is ajanlotta fel kellenne pofoznom a lanyt hogy ilyen neveletlen. 
Kepzelhetitek hogy erre hogy felhaborodott, ugyan beszel magyarul de vitazni "veszekedni" nem tud csak angolul es szepen csendesen elmagyarazta az eladonak angolul az mar toporzekolt magyarul kiabalt minden voltunk csak ....
az ikertestvere meg egesz este azzal cukkolta hogy meg nem keso ha most elkezdem a kulonben katona lanyomat megnevelni es nyomatekkent egy-ket fules kiseretevel.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

andika írta:


> Már megint lejárattuk magunkat.


 
Mint általában mindig.

Vagy a bunkó, nyelvet nem beszélő rendőrőkről, vagy a BKV ellenőrökről, vagy pedig a biztonsági őrökről szólnak a cikkekk.

Nem értem. Ezekben a szakmákban mi a minimum követelmény, ha nem a viselkednitudás, segítőkészség???


----------



## andika (2005 November 15)

jó kérdés.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 17)

*Mégis használt vegyi fegyvert az USA*

*Bár korábban többször cáfolta, az Amerikai Egyesült Államok most elismerte, hogy vegyi anyagot, fehér foszfort vetett be az iraki Falludzsa egy évvel ezelőtti ostroma során. *

A fehér foszfor olyan vegyi anyag, amelyet a harctér megvilágítására használnak, de komoly égési sérüléseket okoz. Emiatt egy nemzetközi egyezmény meg is tiltotta a használatát, de ezt az USA nem írta alá. A Pentagon most elismerte, hogy az iraki város ostromakor az ellenséges harcosok ellen valóban használta gyújtófegyverként a fehér foszfort, ám ezt nem vetette be civilek ellen. Korábban az Egyesült Államok azt állította, hogy hagyományos hadianyagként világításra használta az anyagot, nem pedig vegyifegyverként.

A Falludzsa elleni amerikai támadás során mintegy 300 ezer ember hagyta el a várost, az épületek többsége romba dőlt. „Rendre azt hallottam, hogy legyek óvatos, mert fehér foszfort használtak Fallujában. A foszfor azonnal leégeti a testet, egész a csontokig. Én láttam nők és gyerekek elégett testeit" – nyilatkozta korábban egy olasz hírműsornak Jeff Englehart, egy Irakban szolgált veterán katona. Hozzátette: a foszfor robbanása egy nagy felhőre emlékeztette, és 150 méteres körzetben pusztított. A Rai munkatársainak Mohamed Tareq al-Deraji, a fallujai emberi jogok központi tudományintézetének igazgatója is megerősítette: több szemtanú állította, hogy különböző színű robbanásokat látott, és sokan megégtek benne, aki pedig nem sérült meg, alig tudott lélegezni.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 17)

*Írjon szerelmeslevelet kettes számrendszerben!*

*A feladat egyszerű, kell hozzá az internetes **bináriskód-átalakító**, és máris tudni fogja, hogy mit jelent a ' 01001001 01101110 01100100 01100101 01111000 00101110 01101000 01110101'.*


A bináriskód-átalakító egyáltalán nem titokzatos, ugyanis semmi mást nem csinál, csak fogja a leírt betűt, veszi az ASCII-kódját és kiírja a kettes számrendszerbeli, vagyis bináris változatát. Az ASCII-kód az egész világon elfogadott szabvány a karakterek kódolásához, nyolc biten kódolja az ABC betűit, a számjegyeket, az írásjeleket valamint különböző vezérlőjeleket is. A számítógépek minden információt bináris számokkal tartanak nyilván, így az ASCII szabvány szerint az 'A' betű a 01000001 kóddal tárolódik minden egyes számítógépben. Tehát ha valami érdekes oknál fogva kívülről fújja az ASCII-kódtáblázatot, akkor kipróbálhatja a szövegről kódra fordítás helyett a kódról szövegre fordítás változatot is. 

A bináris szerelmeslevélnek nagy előnye például, hogy sokkal hosszabbnak tűnik, mint a betűkkel írt, ezért ha amúgy szűkszavú, ezzel az eszközzel még akkor is minimum háromoldalas levelet írhat. Titkosírásnak ugyan kevéssé alkalmas (mivel egy nemzetközi szabványra épül), de geekszerelmespárok kapcsolatába izgalmat csempész, amellett nagyszerű szórakozás. Webes változata itt, a letölthető változat pedig itt található. *Mit szólna Shakespeare?*








Ha bináris szerelmeslevelet ír, kezdhetné például így: "01000001 01111010 00100000 01110110 01100001 01100111 01111001 00100000 01101110 01100101 01101011 01100101 01101101 00101100 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01100101 01110011 01110100 01101110 01100101 01101011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101011 01100101 01101110 01111001 11101001 01110010 00001101 00001010 01110011 00100000 01110100 01100001 01110110 01100001 01110011 01111010 01101001 00100000 01111010 11100001 01110000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100110 01110101 01110011 01111010 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100110 11110110 01101100 01100100 01101110 01100101 01101011". 

http://index.hu/tech/net/00110010/


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 18)

*Hazugság helyett gyötrelmeket vizsgálnak a szcientológusok*

*Állampolgári bejelentések nyomán az ombudsmanok vizsgálják, hogy a Szcientológiai Egyház valóban használ-e egy hazugságvizsgálónak tartott készüléket és gyűjtenek-e személyes adatokat, például híveik szexuális életéről. Az egyház állítja, hogy rendőrségi papírjuk van arról, hogy az általuk használt E-méter nem hazugságvizsgáló. Ezt a készüléket a "lelki gyötrelmek pontjainak" keresésére használják. Szerintük az sem igaz, hogy kutakodnak híveik magánéletében.*

Ombudsmanok vizsgálják a Szcientológiai Egyház módszereit, egy hazugságvizsgálónak tartott készülék használatát és azt, hogy gyűjt-e személyes adatokat az egyház, ha igen, milyeneket, és hogyan kezeli őket - számolt be a TV2 hírműsora. Takács Albert helyettes ombudsman az MTI-nek elmondta, hogy több állampolgári bejelentés érkezett részben hozzá, részben az adatvédelmi biztoshoz arról, hogy a Szcientológiai Egyház tagjai személyes és különleges adatokat gyűjtenek.

A panaszok szerint a Szcientológiai Egyházban nemcsak egy hazugságvizsgálónak tartott, E-méternek nevezett műszerrel vizsgálják a hozzájuk fordulókat, hanem szexuális életükről is érdeklődnek, kíváncsiak például korábbi partnereik neveire. 

Péterfalvi Attila adatvédelmi biztos az [origo]-nak elmondta, hogy a Szcientológiai Egyházzal kapcsolatos panaszbeadványok egy része adatkezelési, másik része pedig az emberi méltóságot érintő problémákat vetett fel. Az előbbieket vizsgálta ki Péterfalvi, aki hozzátette, hogy vizsgálatai nem az E-méterrel voltak kapcsolatban. Az ombudsman adatkezelési visszásságokat állapított meg jelentésében, amit elküldött a Szcientológiai Egyháznak. "Amíg az egyház nem reagál, addig nem kívánok többet nyilatkozni az ügyről" - közölte a biztos.

*Az E-méterrel a lelki gyötrelmek pontjait keresik*

Fritzlauf Lajos, az egyház vezető szerzetese és szóvivője közölte, hogy még 2003-ban az Országos Rendőr-főkapitányság készített egy szakértői véleményt az egyház által használt E-méterről, melyben megállapították, hogy a készülék nem minősül hazugságvizsgálónak, mert mindössze egy fiziológiai paramétert vizsgál. "Az E-métert szerzeteseink arra használják, hogy segítségével megkeressék a lelki gyötrelmek pontjait. Ezek nem e világi dolgok" - mondta Fritzlauf Lajos. 

A szóvivő egy példa segítségével magyarázta el az E-méter használatát. "Valaki belerúg egy asztalba, eltörik a lába, begipszelik, és meggyógyul. Évekkel később a lába újra elkezd fájni. Mi úgy segítünk rajta, hogy megpróbáljuk felidézni, volt-e olyan eset, amikor megsérült a lába. Nem biztos, hogy mindenre emlékszik, ennek felszínre hozásában segít az E-méter." A szóvivő szerint a készülék nem más, mint egyfajta ellenállásmérő. 

Fritzlauf Lajos elmondta, furcsállják, hogy a biztosok úgy folytatnak vizsgálatot, hogy az egyházat nem keresték, nem kérdezték meg az ügyben. Ami a kérdőíveket illeti, közölte, hogy nem igazak a vádak, nem kell például felsorolni volt szexuális partnerei nevét annak, aki kapcsolatba akar kerülni az egyházzal.

*Tom Cruise-on kívül is van élet az egyházban*

A L. Ron Hubbard által alapított Szcientológiai Egyházról leggyakrabban világhírű követői, Tom Cruise és John Travolta kapcsán írnak. "Ez jó a sajtónak, hogy ismert emberekről írhatnak, de arról nem számolnak be, hogy ismeretlenek hogyan segítettek magukon, a családjukon azzal, hogy például elvégeztek egy kommunikációs tanfolyamot nálunk" - állítja a szóvivő. 

Fritzlauf Lajos szerint jobb lenne, ha arról írnának, hogy az egyház tagjai segítettek a londoni merényletek idején vagy most Franciaországban. Arra a kérdésre, hogy mi is a szcientológia, a szóvivő azt válaszolta, hogy egy alkalmazott vallási filozófia. "Az életben használható dolgokat tanítunk, melyekkel az emberek jobbá tehetik a saját, a családjuk és a társadalom életét, hogy az egy szeretetteljesebb, elfogadóbb élet legyen."


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 21)

*Élve hamvasztatta el családja az agyvérzéses nőt*

Élve akarta elhamvasztatni a családja a kínai You Guoyingot (47), aki agyvérzése miatt magatehetetlen lett. A família azért küldte a halálba az asszonyt, mert már nem tudták tovább fizetni a kórházi kezelést. A nő úgy menekült meg, hogy a temetkezési vállalkozó észrevette, a hölgy még mozog a kemencében, és könnyezik. Azonnal kivették a krematóriumból, és visszavitték a kórházba. Gyógyításának költségeit adakozók vállalták magukra.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 21)

*Áruházi próbababával szexelt a kamaszfiú*

Félreérthetetlen helyzetben találtak rá a biztonsági őrök egy 18 éves fiúra és egy áruházi próbababára az USA Dakota államának egyik bevásárlóközpontjában. Kiderült, hogy a kamasz nem először "szexelt" a próbababával, mert az őrök már korábban is többször észlelték, hogy a kirakati bábut valaki meztelenre vetkőztette, és a ruháit a földre szórta. A fiút valószínűleg felveszik a szexuálisan aberráltak listájára.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 21)

Az a Oitti volt


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 21)

csocsike írta:


> Az a Oitti volt


 
Melyik? :shock:

Akit el akartak hamvasztani élve?
Aki el akart vkit hamvasztani élve?
Aki próbababával szexelt?
Mindhárom leírás jellemző a Pittire, illetve még a szalántai is szóba jöhet.

Nos, kire gondoltál és milyen minőségben?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 22)

*Nemi vágyébresztő nőknek*

Nők által is használható vágyébresztő gyógyszert fejlesztett ki és akar piacra dobni a Viagra potencianövelő szer évek óta tartó sikerén felbuzdulva az amerikai gyógyszeripar.


Mint a New York című amerikai magazin internetes honlapján olvasható, a PT-141 elnevezésű hatóanyag kész, tömeges alkalmazásához azonban még szükséges az Egyesült Államok élelmiszer- és gyógyszerhatóságának, az FDA-nak az engedélye. 

A New York beszámolója szerint az eddigi kísérleti alanyok elragadtatással szóltak a szer hatásáról. Az érintett hölgyek elmondták: már a szer bevétele után néhány perccel "erős szexuális vágyat" éreztek. Előzőleg a kutatók az állatkísérletek során azt tapasztalták, hogy amikor nőstény patkányok adták be a hatóanyag, azok azonnal lázasan keresni kezdték párzásra kész hímeket. Állítólag hasonló a hatás férfiaknál is. 

A gyártó cég, a Palatin Technologies úgy tájékoztatott, hogy a PT-141 annak a szervezetben meglévő hormonnak a "másolata", amely az agyban a szexuális izgalmi állapotot előidéző területet aktivizálja. A Viagra szerepe és hatásmechanizmusa más: az a szer a már szexuális izgalmi állapotban lévő férfiak vérbőségének javítása útján idéz elő tartós merevedést. Ha a férfi nincs izgalmi állapotban, a Viagrának semmilyen hatása nincs, míg a PT-141 magát a nemi izgalmat idézi elő. 
Az új szer legkorábban néhány év múlva kerülhet piacra.


----------



## Judit (2005 November 22)

Forgoszel írta:


> Élve akarta elhamvasztatni a családja a kínai You Guoyingot (47), aki agyvérzése miatt magatehetetlen lett. A família azért küldte a halálba az asszonyt, mert már nem tudták tovább fizetni a kórházi kezelést. A nő úgy menekült meg, hogy a temetkezési vállalkozó észrevette, a hölgy még mozog a kemencében, és könnyezik. Azonnal kivették a krematóriumból, és visszavitték a kórházba. Gyógyításának költségeit adakozók vállalták magukra.


 
Ez azért nagyon durva!  
Egyébként hogy vette észre a temetkezési vállakozó, hogy könnyezik a nő a kemencében? Hangosan szipogott?


----------



## andika (2005 November 22)

Szia Drága!
Az a nő nem könnyezett hanem piszkosul izzadt.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 22)

En is erre tippeltem, elaludt a tuz.


----------



## andika (2005 November 22)

ezért jöhettek rá a dologra.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 24)

Hihetetlen, hogy mire képesek emberek :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 November 25)

Bármire.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 25)

andika írta:


> Bármire.


 
És hogy ez mennyire igaz, mindjárt itt egy újabb sokkóló ügy! :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 25)

*Tibort kiengesztelte a heréjét leharapó Ilonka*

*A Mónika-show mai adásában Keresztesi Tibor és Ilonka szerető párnak tűnik. Nem volt mindig ilyen idilli a kapcsolat: nemrégiben az asszony megpróbálta leharapni élettársa herezacskóját.*
Tibor és Ilonka közösen dolgozott egy nagyvárosban, de átmeneti szállásukat meg kellett osztaniuk egy munkatársukkal is, aki történetesen nő volt. Több sem kellett Ilonkának: nagy balhét csapott, majd hazautazott. Miután Tibor is hazaért, tovább folytatták a veszekedést, végül megbékéltek. Az asszony orális gyönyört ígérve zárta le a perpatvart, de amikor szerelme férfiasságához hajolt, fogait dühösen herezacskójába mélyesztette. 

 - Beleharapott a bal herémbe, tizenhárom öltéssel kellett összevarrni – emlékezett vissza szörnyű kínjaira Tibor a Mónika-show-ban. – Úgy emlékszem, megütöttem kétszer-háromszor, aztán pólóban, gatyában szaladtam az orvoshoz. Szerencsére nem esett komolyabb kár a férfiasságomban. Működik, azóta már kipróbáltuk – mosolygott Tibor. Ilonka állítja, nem a zöld szemű szörny sugallatára harapott. 

 – Féltékeny vagyok, ha én szétcsapok, akkor annyi. Megtanulja, hogy máskor nem kacsint másfelé. Ha még egyszer előfordul, tudja mit kap: ott van még a másik – sandított Ilonka vészjóslóan Tibor ép heréjére. – De nem szándékosan tettem – fűzte hozzá. 

 A Mónika-show-ban már higgadtan mesélték el a történteket. Tibor megbocsátott, de megfogadta: ha párjának újra harapós kedve támad, örökre kiteszi a szűrét. 

 Erdélyi Mónika, a show háziasszonya már számtalan furcsa esettel találkozott, de Tiborék története még őt is meglepte. 
 – Ilyen durva problémamegoldásról még nem hallottam. Szerintem a hölgy így próbálta elérni, hogy társa többé ne tudjon félrelépni. Szerencsére megbeszélték a dolgot, és együtt maradtak – mondta Mónika. 

Igaz, Tiboréknál még mindig gyakran csörömpölnek a tányérok, de a szerelmesek ragaszkodnak egymáshoz. Foggal, körömmel.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 25)

*Prostituáltaknak nézték a kiskorú gyerekszínészeket*

A norvégiai Bergenben a helyi színház társulata és egy gyermekvédő szervezet közös utcai előadást szervezett: 12-14 éves iskolások prostituáltaknak és koldusoknak álcázva próbáltak kapcsolatot teremteni a járókelőkkel. Az utcaszínház 20 szereplője a kelet-európai és harmadik világbeli kiskorúak kiszolgáltatott helyzetére kívánta felhívni a figyelmet performansszal. A színjáték azonban komolyra fordult, amikor két idősebb férfi alkudozni kezdett egy 12 és egy 13 éves kislánnyal, akik prostituáltat játszottak. A gyerekek, amikor látták, hogy a férfiak nem tréfálnak, elmondták az igazat, ám az "ügyfelek" nem hittek nekik, és csaknem közelharccá fajult a dolog. A közelben felügyelő rendőröknek végül sikerült kimenteni a két halálra rémült gyerekszínészt a "vén kecskék" karjaiból, akiket aztán bekísértek a rendőrszobára kiskorú megrontásának szándéka miatt.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 25)

*Lefejezték a csecsemőt, hogy megmentsék az anyát*

Ecuadorban egy szülés során komplikációk léptek fel, ami az újszülöttet lefejezésével ért tragikus véget. Az eset az ország délnyugati részén fekvő Quevedo városában történt. A kórház igazgatója, Raúl Duque így nyilatkozott: "A méhnyak teljesen zárt volt, szorosan fogva tartotta a kicsi testét." A klinika nőgyógyászatának főorvosa, Eduardo Chalén pedig elmondta, hogy a szülést irányító orvosoknak nem sikerült eltörni a kislány kulcscsontját, hogy ezzel ki tudják őt emelni, ezért engedélyt kértek a családtagoktól, hogy amputálhassák a baba fejét. Csak így menthették meg a 36 éves anya életét, akit teljesen összetört születendő gyermeke elvesztése.


----------



## andika (2005 November 25)

Ezzel az utolsóval, aztán marhára feldobtál!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 25)

andika írta:


> Ezzel az utolsóval, aztán marhára feldobtál!


 
Ne itt van egy vidámabb, karácsonyi sokkoló 
Hihetelen, hogy mit el nem adnak ilyenkor!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 25)

*Csokimobilok az ünnepekre!*

*Lassan beindul az ünnepi bevásárlóláz, és megjelentek az első csokimobilok is, van amely mobilnak csak a neve csoki, mások valódi csokoládéból készülnek.* 

Az ünnepi szezon marketingjébe beleillik a csokoládé és a mobiltelefon összekapcsolása is. Az előző években találkozhattunk már csokoládéval együtt díszdobozba csomagolt mobiltelefonokkal, illatos mobilokkal, ám úgy tűnik az idei esztendő slágerei a csokimobilok lesznek. 

Az LG Electronics most bemutatott LP5900-as készüléke a Chocolate Phone (csokitelefon) fantázianevet kapta, talán nem véletlenül így az ünnepek előtt. A szétcsúsztatható kialakítású és CDMA hálózatokon működőképes modell 93,5 x 43,8 x 14,9 mm méretű és mindössze 81 gramm tömegű. Beépített kamerája 1,3 megapixeles, kijelzője 240 x 320 képpontos QVGA TFT LCD 262 ezer színnel. 















Alapmemóriája 128 MB, ám található a készülékben egy 512 MB-os kiegészítő memória is kizárólag MP3 zenéink tárolására. Ez máris elárulja, hogy egy újabb walkman telefonnal van dolgunk, a zenelejátszást egy teljesen független MSM6500 audiochip teszi lehetővé, s természetesen 64 szólamú polifónikus csengőhangok állnak rendelkezésre. 














Li-Ion akkumulátora 850 mAh-s, 2,5 óra beszélgetési és 150 óra készenléti időt tesz lehetővé. 

Mivel a készülékház teljesen fekete, a csokitelefon fantázianévvel kerül forgalomba heteken belül Dél-Koreában. 

*Bővebben az LG LP5900-es készülékről...* 

Azon édesszájúak számára viszont, akik hiába harapdálják az LG új mobilját, a Creative Chocolates of Vermont dobott a hetekben piacra egy valódi csokimobilt. A csokoládéból készült mobiltelefon pontosan akkora méretű, mint egy valódi készülék, normál csokoládéból készül, fehércsokis billentyűkkel, igazi ajándék lehet minden mobilmániás számára. Az új csokoládé mobil már kapható az USA-ban 6 dollár körüli áron.


----------



## andika (2005 November 25)

Édes.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 25)

Látom már, hogy Melitta mobilszolgáltatót cserél :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 25)

Azt hittem venni akarsz ilyent nekem? de lebeszelek rola mart mire itt levamoljak megavasodik a csoki.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 29)

*Nem várták meg a gyászolókat a temetéssel*

*Egy szegedi család tagjai nyolc hónapig voltak kénytelenek várni a temetéssel, majd a sokáig halasztott napon lemaradtak a szertartásról, mert a sírásók fél órával hamarabb földelték el az elhunytat, írja a Délmagyarország című napilap. A hozzátartozók jóvátehetetlen kegyeletsértésnek nevezik az Alsóvárosi temető eljárását, és pert fontolgatnak a gondnok ellen.*

Április elsején hunyt el Kothencz Gábor édesapja. A szegedi Alsóvárosi temetőben családi sírhellyel rendelkezik a család, a területen azonban április óta nem lehetett temetni a magas talajvízszint miatt, mondta el az Indexnek Kothencz Gábor. A halottat ezért ideiglenesen egy kiskundorozsmai föld feletti kriptában helyezték el, havi bérleti díj ellenében. A család lelki terheit így anyagi terhek is súlyosbították, mivel a bérleti díjon kívül a temetéshez dupla koporsót kellett vásárolni. Ez utóbbit az előrehaladott bomlási folyamatok miatt írja elő az ÁNTSZ. 

Ugyanezen okok miatt nem lehetett felravatalozni és íly módon búcsút venni az elhunyttól, magyarázta Kothencz Gábor, aki állítja: mellesleg három hónappal ezelőtt is meg lehett volna rendezni a temetést, a talajvízszint megfelelő lett volna, de a gondnok valamiért nem engedte. A temetéseket szervező Testamentum Kft.-nél végül november 24-ére kaptak időpontot.

Délután három órában egyeztek meg, a több mint negyvenezer forintos számlát még a szertartás előtt kifizették.

A gyászmisére nem a temetői kápolnában, hanem egy, a család által választott templomban került sor fél kettőkor. Az elhunyt fia rögtön a temetőbe sietett, hogy lássa minden rendben megy-e a temetés körül, kiásták-e a sírt, nincs-e víz a gödör alján. A család többi tagja, a rokonok úgy döntöttek, hogy csak a megbeszélt időpontra, azaz három órára mennek ki a sírhelyhez.

*"Órája neki is van"*

Kothencz Gábor a temetőbe érve azt tapasztalta, hogy a gondnok arra utasítja a sírásókat, hogy tegyék a sírba a halottat. A zaklatott lelkiállapotban lévő hozzátartozó elmondása szerint nem volt képes megakadályozni a temetést, így fél háromra már el is vonultak a sírásók. Az időközben riasztott rokonok - körülbelül harmic gyászoló - közül csak néhányan értek oda a sírhoz, az elhunyt másik két gyermeke nem lehetett jelen. 

"Semmi nem úgy történt ahogy megbeszéltük" - mondta az Indexnek Kothencz Gábor, aki szerint a temető munkatársai kapkodásba kényszerítették, így nem volt olyan állapotban, hogy leállítsa a folyamatot, és mindezért nem is érzi magát felelősnek. 

Kothencz Gábor a kegyeletsértő eljárásért teljes mértékben a temető gondnokát, Bajusz Jánost teszi felelőssé. Szerettük volna a gondnokot is megkérdezni a történtekről, de érdeklődésünket visszautasította azzal, hogy telefonon nem kíván nyilatkozni. Bajusz János a Délmagyarországnak azt mondta, hogy a család "a sírhelytől rendelte meg a temetést", ami azt jelenti, hogy nincs ravatalozás, csak a sírnál búcsúznak a hozzátatozók a halottól. Ez szerinte rendben lezajlott. Kothencz Gábor szerint ez nem igaz, mert ők azt kérték, hogy minden történjen úgy mint egy átlagos temetésnél, csak ne ravatalozzák fel az édesapját, de legyen gyászmenet, harangszó és búcsúbeszéd. "De órája neki is van, és ha 15 órát beszéltünk meg, akkor felfoghatatlan, hogy miért kellett fél órával hamarabb eltemetni édesapánkat."

A család most pert fontolgat a gondnok ellen. "Pedig az is nagy dolog lett volna, ha beismeri, hogy hibázott. De eddig ezt nem tette. Nyolc hónapig vártunk, hogy lekiismeretesen, tisztességgel és méltósággal eltemethessük édesapánkat. Így nem tudunk megnyugodni" - fogalmazott Kothencz Gábor.


----------



## andika (2005 November 29)

Felháborító.
Nem egyedi.Sajnos.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 29)

andika írta:


> Felháborító.
> Nem egyedi.Sajnos.


 
Azért, nem gondoltam volna, hogy egyesek ilyet megengednek maguknak .. :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 November 29)

Pedig te is itt élsz köztünk?
Meséljek?
Temetés ügyben tudnék is.
Örülj neki, hogy nincs tAPAsztalatod!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 29)

andika írta:


> Pedig te is itt élsz köztünk?
> Meséljek?
> Temetés ügyben tudnék is.
> Örülj neki, hogy nincs tAPAsztalatod!


 
Egyészségügyi tapasztalataim azok vannak... 
De temetésügyi, hála az égnek nincsenek, és ne is legyenek.
Nálam, ennyivel nem úszta volna meg a temető gondnok, az tuti!:8:


----------



## andika (2005 November 29)

Hát miért nem jelentették fel?
Nem kell az ilyet megúszni, ez kegyeletsértés.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 30)

*Megölte síró gyermekét a felbőszült apa*

A perui Huancayo városában egy fiatal apa puszta kézzel fojtotta meg egyéves kislányát, mivel az túl sokat sírt. A 28 éves, hidegvérű gyilkos részletes beismerő vallomást tett. A férfi tettét azzal indokolta, hogy már nem bírta tovább a csöppség "bömbölését". A brutális eset akkor történt, amikor az gyermek édesanyja kiment a szobából reggelit készíteni. A családtagok értetlenül állnak a történtek előtt. Az apa egyébként már korábban is bántalmazta a kisbabát, bár ezt nem volt hajlandó elismerni. A rendőrség gyermekgyilkosság vádjával őrizetbe vette a férfit.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 30)

*Nyugdíjas prostituáltak dolgoznak Ausztráliában*

Hetvenéves a legidősebb ausztrál prostituált, de akadnak bőven hatvanasok is az iparágban - mutatott rá egy tanulmány. John Scott, a New England Egyetem szociológusa kutatása szerint életkoruk előrehaladtával a városokból kiszorulnak prostituáltak, és arra kényszerülnek, hogy vidéki körutakat tegyenek. Ezeket az utakat előre megszervezik, gondoskodva klientúráról. "Vidéken jóval udvariasabbak a vendégek, és legalább annyira vágynak pusztán társaságra, mint szexre" - jegyezte meg Scott.


----------



## andika (2005 November 30)

A vén kecske is...


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 1)

*Vodkával 'nyugtatták' halálra a síró gyereket*

*Vodkával próbálták nyugtatni szülei azt a 3 hónapos kislányt, aki belehalt a túladagolásba az Egyesült Államokban, írja a CNN. Szervezetében a vér alkoholszintje majdnem hatszorosa volt a megengedettnek. *

Az amerikai hatóságok egy 3 hónapos kislány szülei után nyomoznak, akik tavaly valószínűleg halálos adagban adtak vodkát a gyereknek, hogy hagyja abba a sírást. 

Makeisha Dantus halála még 2004-ben történt, azonban a szülőket egészen a múlt hónapig nem vonták felelősségre. A hatóságok jelenleg nem találják őket, a gyanú szerint valahol Floridában bujkálnak. 

A szülőket, Mackenson Dantust és Mardala Derivalt emberöléssel vádolják. Kathrine Collins detektív a pár együttműködésének teljes hiányával magyarázta a vádemelés késlekedését. „Az utolsó dolog, amire számítani lehet egy 3 hónapos gyerek esetében, hogy alkoholmérgezés miatt meghal" - vélte Collins. Az édesapa 2004. február 14-én hívta mentőket, mert a kislány nem reagált semmire. Mekeisha a helyszínen meghalt, mondta el Collins. 

A rendőrségi beszámoló szerint a szülők korábbi vallomásukban elmondták, hogy rendszeresen vízből, cukorból és vodkából álló keverékkel itatták lányukat, hogy jobban tudjon aludni. A történelemben számos népi hagyomány utal arra, hogy kis mennyiségű alkohol segíthet a gyerekek sírását csillapítani, Mekeisha azonban extrém mennyiséget kapott, mondták a hatóságok. 

A laboratóriumi vizsgálatok azt mutatták, hogy a kislány vérében 0,47 százalék volt az alkohol mennyisége. Ez a gyakorlatban annyit jelent, mintha egy felnőtt ember meginna 18 sört. A boncolásról készült rendőrségi beszámolóból kiderül, hogy a kislány közvetlenül halála előtt kapta az extrém mennyiségű alkoholt, amit a mája nem volt képes feldolgozni.


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 1)

Szep kis szulok 
vajon mennyi a megengedett adag egy kisgyereknek


> *Vodkával próbálták nyugtatni szülei azt a 3 hónapos kislányt, aki belehalt a túladagolásba az Egyesült Államokban, írja a CNN. Szervezetében a vér alkoholszintje majdnem hatszorosa volt a megengedettnek. *


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 1)

Melitta írta:


> Szep kis szulok
> vajon mennyi a megengedett adag egy kisgyereknek


 
Szerintem, egy 3 hónapos csecsemőnek a megengedett adag NULLA=0!:33:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 2)

*Fogyással gyötrik magukat a kisiskolások is*

*Egyre fiatalabb korban fertőz a csontsoványság, már a hatéves kislányok is diétával sanyargatják magukat. A tévéből, játék babákból, kirakatokból sugárzó nőideál egyre jobban befolyásolja a gyerekeket.*

Ma már a telt daginak, a dagi hájasnak számít. A csupán egy-két kiló súlyfelesleggel rendelkező kisdiákok is piszkálódások céltáblájává váltak.

Orosz és ausztrál kutatók nyolcvan, 6-8 éves kislányt kérdeztek meg testsúlyukról: mindannyian soványabbak szeretnének lenni, mint amilyenek valójában. A második osztályosok 71 százaléka fontolgatta, hogy a közeljövőben lead pár kilót, 45 százalékuk pedig már ténylegesen diétázott. Ehhez képest a megkérdezettek közül csak 11 volt enyhén duci, és három túlsúlyos. 

A Színes Bulvár Lap által végzett felmérés is hasonló eredménnyel járt. A megkérdezett diáklányok kivétel nélkül szeretnének megszabadulni feleslegesnek vélt kilóiktól. Annak ellenére, hogy az iskolában végzett egészségügyi vizsgálaton csak Szandinak és Melindának javasolt az orvos különtornát. 

Bánszki Lili (9) karcsú, sovány testalkatú. Összesen 23 kilót nyom, de mégis fogyni szeretne. Ezért sokat tornázik, és - egy pár hónapja az édességeknek is "nemet mond". - Kicsit kövér vagyok. És nem akarok elhízni nagykoromra. Szeretném, hogy bármelyik szoknyám, blúzom felvehessem - magyarázta diétájának okát Lili. 










​

- Kár, hogy a divatirányzatot követik a gyerekek. Ugyanis 18 éves korig, amíg a gyermek fejlődik, nem szabad fogyókúrázni - mondta el lapunknak dr. Bense Tamás családorvos. - A szülőnek, gyermeknek az orvossal együtt kéne eldöntenie, hogy a gyermek hogyan változtasson táplálkozásán.

Jamnik Judit iskolapszichológus úgy véli, a komoly diéta ilyen korban igen ritka. Az étel, édesség megtagadása azonban - amire nem is lenne szükségük ezeknek a lányoknak, fiúknak - az "ideális", sovány külső érdekében lelkileg egészségtelen. 

- A gyermek azt látja, hogy még karácsonyra kapott babának is kilátszik a bordája. A gyermek persze szeretne ennek megfelelni. Csak azt nem tudja, hogy a megfeleléssel nem feltétlenül jár szeretet - húzta alá a pszichológusnő. 

Szappanos Andi ( 8 ) az osztálytársainak próbálhat megfelelni, mikor azon gondolkozik, hogy megegye-e az egész tál ebédet vagy ne. - Ha elhíznék, cikiznének és csúfolnának. Nemegyszer fordult elő, hogy engem is kigúnyoltak, pedig jó, ha vagyok 25 kiló - mondta Andi.

A pszichológusnő szerint a kisgyermekeknél komolyabb pszichés következménnyel jár, ha súlyuk miatt gúnyolják őket, mint a kamaszok esetében.


----------



## andika (2005 December 2)

A vékonyaknak sem könnyű.
A lányom tudna mesélni.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 2)

andika írta:


> A vékonyaknak sem könnyű.
> A lányom tudna mesélni.


 
Na, ilyet is ritkán hallunk.
Mindenki csak fogyni akar.
Sajnos, nekem is sok ilyen gyermekpáciensem van, akik nem esznek. 
Főleg lányok.

Olyannal még nem találkoztam, aki hízni akart volna ...


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 2)

> Olyannal még nem találkoztam, aki hízni akart volna ...


mert olyan konnyu gyarapodni marmint sulyban.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 2)

Melitta írta:


> mert olyan konnyu gyarapodni marmint sulyban.


 
Na hát ez az .. én is ezzel a napi 3 tábla mogyoróscsokival ....  
Abba kéne hagynom, mert lassan jön a karácsonyi zaba ideje ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 5)

*Elpusztították a Sikolyt?*

*Egy belga biztonságtechnikai cég szerint nagy valószínűséggel megsemmisítették Edward Munch norvég expresszionista festő tavaly augusztusban elrabolt Sikoly című képét, hogy szabaduljanak a veszélyes zsákmánytól.* 

A Journal des Arts című francia szaklap értesülése szerint erre a következetésre jutott egy a műkincsek biztonságával foglalkozó ismert belga cég, amely titkos jelentést készített a norvég rendőrség számára. A Sikoly című, 1893-ban készült kép az expresszionizmus egyik fő alkotásának számít, értéke felbecsülhetetlen, s a Madonna című Munch-festménnyel együtt lopták el az oslói Munch múzeumból fényes nappal, 2004. augusztus 22-én, és azóta hiába keresik az egész világon. 

A belga cég szakértői véleményüket arra alapozzák, hogy idén áprilisban a spanyolországi Malagában őrizetbe vettek egy bizonyos David Toscát, aki a hírek szerint beismerte, hogy része volt a Munch-képek elrablásában, de azt állította, hogy hollétükről nem tud semmit. 

Az e nyomon elinduló rendőrök és magánszakértők jutottak arra, hogy Tosca őrizetbe vételének hírére tettestársai alighanem úgy akartak megszabadulni a veszélyes zsákmánytól, hogy megsemmisítették. 

A nyomozás körül időnként felröppennek hírek bizonyos részleges eredményekről, de ténynek csupán az tekinthető, hogy a két festménynek továbbra is bottal ütik a nyomát.


----------



## Judit (2005 December 5)

Mi a fenének lopták el a képet, ha tudták hogy nehezen tudnak majd túladni rajta?!


----------



## andika (2005 December 5)

Ennyi eszük volt.
Gondolom nem gondolták, hogy nem fognak tudni túladni rajta, vagy a megrendelő gondolta meg magát.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 6)

*Elégették a 10 milliárdos festményt?*

*

*​ 
*Oslo - Szinte minden kétséget kizáróan biztos, hogy a rendőrség soha nem akad Munch Sikoly című képének a nyomára. Egy elrabolt műkincsek felkutatásával foglalkozó belga cég képviselői azt állítják, hogy a világhírű műalkotást elrablói már régen elégették.*

A Journal des Arts című francia szaklap értesülése szerint megsemmisítették Edvard Munch Sikoly című képét azok, akik tavaly augusztusban ellopták az oslói Munch múzeumból. Legalábbis erre a következtetésre jutott az a műkincsek után nyomozó iroda, amely eredményeiről titkos jelentést készített a norvég rendőrség számára.

A felbecsülhetetlen értékű alkotást a Madonna című Munch-festménnyel együtt lopták el tavaly augusztus 22-én fényes nappal úgy, hogy a rablók fegyvert tartottak az őr halántékához.

A Sikolyt 1893-ban készítette a festő, a kép az expresszionizmus egyik fő alkotásának számít. Azóta hiába keresik a képeket az egész világon. Az eset után tíz hónapra be is zárták a múzeumot, és a repterekhez hasonló biztonsági rendszert építettek ki az épületben. 

- A nyomozók áprilisban a spanyolországi Malagában letartóztattak egy David Tosca nevű férfit, aki a vallatás során beismerte, hogy köze van a rabláshoz - mondta a BBC-nek a Munch múzeum szóvivője, Jorunn Christoffersen.

- Eddig ennyit sikerült elérni, sajnos a műkincsek hollétéről nem adott semmilyen információt. Mivel az idő múlásával egyre kevesebb az esély a képek előkerülésére, biztosak vagyunk benne, hogy már rég elégették őket. 

A norvég hatóságok senkit nem zárnak ki a nyomozásból, csupán a nyomravezetőnek a nyáron hetvenmillió forintnyi összeget ajánlottak föl. A nyolc gyanúsított közül már ötöt sikerült elfogni, de közülük már csak hármat tartanak őrizetben. 



Edvard Munch 1893-ban festette a Sikolyt, becsült értéke 10 milliárd foint körül van.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 6)

*Százmillió influenzással számol az amerikai válságterv*

*Négy hónap alatt söpörne végig a világon a madárinfluenza az amerikai kormány vészforgatókönyve szerint. Az amerikaiak szerint tizenhat héttel a járvány kitörése után már 92,2 millió amerikai lenne fertőzött.*

Madárinfluenza-katasztrófaterv készítésébe kezdett az amerikai kormányzat, jelentette az AFP. Mike Leavitt egészségügyi miniszter hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a szakemberek 92,2 millió amerikai megbetegedésével számolnak a katasztrófatervben.

A legrosszabb lehetőségekkel számoló terv az 1918-as spanyolnáthajárvány alapján készült. A tanulmány azzal számol, hogy a madárinfluenza emberről emberre is terjedő mutációja egy kis thaiföldi faluban alakul ki. A vírus rohamos gyorsasággal terjed szét a világban a forgatókönyv szerint.
A szakemberek számítása alapján a világjárvány hatodik hetében már 722 000, a kilencedik héten 37,4 millió amerikai betegszik meg. A járvány a tizenhatodik héten tetőzik, eddigre már 92,2 millió amerikait fertőzhet meg a vírus.

A tanulmány nem számol a vírus morbiditásával, így a halottak számára vonatkozó becslések nincsenek benne. Leavitt egyelőre csak zárt körben, az ötven amerikai tagállam egészségügyi miniszterei előtt részletezte a nem nyilvános katasztrófatervet. Az AFP-nek nyilatkozva Leavitt nem volt derülátó. "A helyzet az, hogy világjárványok időnként kitörnek. És amikor ez megtörténik, általában túl elfoglaltak és túl felkészületlenek vagyunk" - mondta.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 8)

*HIV-fertőzött vért kaphatott 200 orosz*

*208 voronyezsi lakos kapott egy HIV-fertőzött nő vérével keveredett vérből. A 35 éves nő, akitől a rossz vért levették, évek óta rendszeres donor volt a voronyezsi véradóállomáson.*

Több mint kétszáz voronyezsi lakos kaphatott HIV-fertőzött donortól származó vérkészítményt, közölte az oroszországi régió tisztifőorvosa szerdán, értesült az ITAR-TASZSZ. 

Az tisztifőorvos közölte, 208 voronyezsi lakosnak adtak be abból a fehérjekészítményből, amelyhez egy HIV-pozitívnak bizonyult nőtől levett vért is felhasználtak. 

Közülük eddig hetven személyt találtak meg, a többieket még keresik. Az orvosok mindnyájukat tartós megfigyelés alá vonják. 

Rajtuk kívül már vizsgálnak hét olyan személyt, akikbe fertőzött vérplazmát ömlesztettek át. A 35 éves nő, akitől a rossz vért levették, évek óta rendszeres donor volt a regionális véradóállomáson, s nemi aktus útján fertőződhetett meg, feltételezik a voronyezsi orvosok.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 8)

*Százmilliók rokkannak bele egészségükbe*

*Évente százmillió ember rokkan bele anyagilag egészségügyi problémáiba világszerte. Sok országban ugyanis nincs ingyenes egészségügyi szolgáltatás és megfizethető egészségügyi biztosítás. Az amúgy is szegények így gyakran egész vagyonukat kénytelenek feláldozni egészségükért.*

Amos Chinwuba viszonylagos anyagi biztonságban élt feleségével és öt gyermekével a kenyai Abakpában, köszönhetően kis szatócsboltjuknak. Terhes felesége azonban csak császármetszéssel tudott életet adni legkisebb gyermeküknek. A beavatkozásért 200 amerikai dollárnak megfelelő - a kis bolt négyhavi bevételével megegyező - összeget számlázott ki a kórház. Amos kénytelen volt zálogba adni motorkerékpárját a kórháznál, mivel nem tudta kifizetni az egész összeget. A jármű hiányában viszont nem tudta beszerezni az árukat a nagykereskedőktől, így romlásnak indult kis üzlete. Ki kellett venni gyerekeit az iskolából, mert nem volt pénze a tandíjra és az egyenruhára, mostanra pedig a családnak csak napi egy étkezésre futja.

A Chinwuba család csak egy a közül a 100 millió ember közül, akik minden évben szinte teljes vagyonukat egészségügyi szolgáltatásokra kénytelenek költeni, és szegénysorsra jutnak emiatt. További 150 millióan pedig bevételeik felét kénytelenek orvosságokra és kezelésekre költeni, mivel sok országban nincs szociális alapú egészségügyi szolgáltatás, nincs megfizethető egészségügyi biztosítás, vagy az állam nem finanszírozza ezeket - állapította meg az Egészségügyi Világszervezet (WHO). 

Ráadásul arányaiban a szegény országokban sokkal többek kénytelenek egészségügyi szolgáltatásokra költeni az emberek, mint a jobb módúakban. Míg például Németországban, ahol 32 860 dollár az egy főre eső nemzeti jövedelem, az összes egészségügyi kiadás 10 százalékát fizetik a háztartások, addig Kongóban - ahol az egy főre eső GDP alig 120 dollár - az egészségügyi kiadások 70 százalékát állják saját zsebből az emberek.

Az ilyenfajta elszegényedés megelőzési lehetőségeit taglalják azon a konferencián, amit erre a hétre szerveztek Berlinbe a WHO, a Német Műszaki Együttműködési Társaság (GTZ) és a gazdasági együttműködési és fejlesztési minisztérium, illetve 40 ország szakemberei részvételével. Timothy Evans, a WHO egyik igazgatóhelyettese szerint nem irányul elég figyelem a fejlődő országok szociális alapú egészségügyi szolgáltatásaira, ezért nemzetközi támogatással kell jól szervezett programokat kidolgozni. "Évekbe telik, mire egy ilyen program elindul, de ha most elkezdjük, 2015-re - a Millenniumi Fejlesztési Célok véghezvitelére kitűzött határidőre - jó úton lehetünk, hogy világszerte méltányos egészségügyi ellátást biztosítsunk az embereknek - közölte Timothy Evans.

Ráadásul egy ilyen program nem csak az elszegényedéstől védené az embereket, de az életüket is óvná. "Legalább 1,3 milliárd ember kénytelen ma nélkülözni az alapvető egészségügyi szolgáltatásokat, egész egyszerűen, mert nem engedhetik meg maguknak. Ezért milliók betegednek meg súlyosan és hunynak el megelőzhető vagy jól kezelhető betegségekben - erről már Dr. Rüdiger Krech a GTZ vezető munkatársa beszélt, aki példaként hozta fel, hogy a terhesség és a szülés során fellépő jól kezelhető fertőzések és szövődmények következtében évente 10 millióan halnak meg. A WHO Ghánát, Ruandát sé Szenegéált hozza fel példaként, ahol már működik olyan rendszer, amely az emberek betegségek miatti elszegényedését hivatott megakadályozni.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 8)

*Julia Roberts magára hagyta édesanyját*

*Julia Roberts nem segíti 71 esztendős, beteg édesanyját, az asszonynak dolgoznia kell, hogy fizetni tudja a kórházi számláit - számolt be a hírről az amerikai National Enqurier című hetilap.*





Betty Roberts Atlantában él, és a város iskoláiban ad színészi órákat, hogy legyen ennivalója, míg lányának több milliárd dollárra becsülik a vagyonát. Julia filmenként húszmillió dollárt keres, a Hollywood Reporter a közelmúltban a filmfőváros legjobban kereső és legbefolyásosabb sztárjának választotta. 
- Julia és Betty akkor veszett össze, amikor a színésznő ikrei megszülettek. Julia féltestvére, Nancy készített néhány képet a kicsikről, ám a sztár kivette a kezéből a kamerát, és sikítva kitépte a gép memóriakártyáját. " Nem fogod eladni a sajtónak, Te szemét" - üvöltötte. Julia nem bocsátotta meg az anyjának, hogy a vitában Nancy mellé állt és paranoiásnak nevezte - mesélte a család egyik barátja, aki hozzátette: Betsy-t mindenki sajnálja a környezetében Julia méltatlan és embertelen viselkedése miatt.

*Ez a nő tényleg pszichopata. Szerintem, már beleőrült a hírességébe ... *


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 8)

*Torkán akadt húsgombóc ölte meg az 5 éves kislányt*

Sietve ette óvodai ebédjét a kicsi Hannah (5), és félrenyelt egy húsgombócot. A pici lány a torkát markolászta, és elkékült szájjal tátogott. Ezt látva a konyhai személyzet ütögetni kezdte a gyermek hátát, de a húsgolyótól nem sikerült megszabadítani.

Orvost hívtak hozzá, de mire a doktor bácsi megérkezett, Hannah már nem lélegzett, és nem volt pulzusa. Rohammentővel vitték a kórházba, ahol eltávolították az apróság torkából a húsgombócot. Az orvosok minden elkövettek érte, ennek ellenére a kislány három nappal később meghalt.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 8)

*Tovább drágul a csoki*

*Az édes csokoládé kedvelői számára keserű meglepetés: a német édességipar tájékoztatása szerint hamarosan tovább drágul a csokoládé.*

Az ok most elsősorban a mogyoró és a mandula magas ára. Az idei gyenge törökországi termés következtében a két évvel ezelőtti szint négyszeresét-ötszörösét éri el a mogyoró és a mandula ára. A Milka már nyáron felemelte termékeinek árát. 

Ennek oka - mint a cég szóvivője a Tagesspiegel am Sonntagnak elmondta, - az energiaárak és a logisztikai költségek növekedése volt. A Rausch, Európa legnagyobb csokiüzeme is árváltozással számol, igaz, az árkalkulációt csak az új termékeknél kívánja szigorítani.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 19)

*Egyik cégnél tilos, másutt elvárás a szex*

*Retinaszkennerrel léptetik be a dolgozókat, sárga szalag viselésére kötelezik a menstruáló nőket egyes munkahelyeken. Van, ahol rendeletben tiltják a kollegával létesített szexuális kapcsolatot, másutt a főnök elvárja az etyepetyét. A dolgozók többsége tiltakozni sem mer.*

Nemrégiben a Suzuki esztergomi gyárában tört ki a palotaforradalom: a dolgozók tiltakoztak, mert a gyártósor mellől még vécére sem tudtak elmenni. Rábits Péter cégeknek szervez oktatásokat, így jól ismeri a különböző helyi szokásokat.

- Az egyik nagyvállalatnál például tilos a kék toll használata - mesélte lapunknak Rábits. - Mindenkinek fekete színnel kell írnia, mert a kék kizárólag a vezérigazgató színe. Aki megszegi ezt a szabályt, kirúgják. 

Dr. Sípos Márta munkajogász szerint a cégek bármilyen szabályt, illetve ellenőrző rendszert bevezethetnek, amely a munkavégzéssel összefügg, és nem sérti a dolgozó magánéletét.






​- A cégnek előre tudatnia kell mindenkivel, hogy milyen módszerrel él, például hogy bekamerázzák a helyiségeket vagy ellenőrzik az e-mail forgalmat - mondta a jogász.

 - Előfordul, hogy azt határozzák meg, mit vihet be a dolgozó a munkahelyére: ennek az az alapja, hogy a munkáltató felel minden értéktárgyért a cég épületén belül. Sokan arra panaszkodnak, hogy nem mehetnek ki a mosdóba. A dolgozók ritkán tiltakoznak vagy mennek perre, hiszen féltik az állásukat. Pedig egyes rendelkezések jogi szempontból is túllőnek a célon. Az egyik ügyfelem azt panaszolta, hogy náluk meghatározták: főnök és beosztott nem létesíthet szexuális kapcsolatot egymással. Ez mindenképpen beavatkozás a magánéletbe, és nincs köze a munkavégzéshez. Máshol a menstruáló nőknek sárga szalagot kell a hajukba tűzniük. Ez az emberi méltóság teljes megsértése. 

Egy neve elhallgatását kérő dolgozó lapunknak elárulta: azért kell a sárga szalag a nehéz napokon, mert ezeken a helyeken - csakúgy, mint a Suzukinál - a dolgozókat csak meghatározott időpontban engedik ki a mosdóba, és a sárga szalagosok több kimenőt kapnak.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 19)

*Bunda lesz a külföldre csempészett magyar kutyákból*

*Megelégelte az illegális kutyacsempészetet az ENPA, egy olasz állatvédő szervezet, és hivatalos levélben tiltakozott a római magyar nagykövetnél. A legtöbb - három hónaposnál fiatalabb, törzskönyv és védőoltás nélküli - ebkölyköt Magyarországról szállítják Olaszországba.*

Amelyik szerencsés, jó helyre kerül, de a chau-chaut és a német juhászt bundakészítők is keresik. Az ENPA több üzletben talált csempészett kölyköket.






​- Óriási üzlet. A kereskedők maguk szerzik be az állatokat, kihagyják az olasz egészségügyi minisztériumot. A kölyköket kétszáz euróért veszik és ezerért adják tovább. A legtöbb állat Magyarországról érkezik - mondta el lapunknak Claudio Locuratolo, az ENPA igazgatója. Magyarországon a kereskedők ötezer forintért vásárolják fel az állatokat. Hazánkban magas a túltenyésztettség, nem veszik a kutyusokat, ezért újsághirdetésekben is kínálják eladásra az állatokat. 

- A kereskedők már az út elején tudják, hogy a kutyák fele elpusztul, mire Olaszországba ér. Útközben nem állnak meg, nem adnak nekik inni - magyarázza Seres Zoltán, az Orpheus állatvédő szervezet vezetője. - A kölyök korukban kiszállított négylábúakat felnevelik. Olaszországban tilos kutyabundát készíteni, mégis előfordul, hogy az ebek kabátként végzik. 

- Az ENPA küldött egy levelet, amiben felhívják a figyelmünket az általános hiányosságokra. Az okmányt továbbítottam a magyar Földművelésügyi és Vidékfejlesztési Minisztériumnak - mondta Kálmán Zoltán, a római nagykövetség attaséja.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 19)

*Külföldön hagyta halálos beteg férjét*

Egy nappal azután, hogy Malagára érkezett, haza is utazott egy angol asszony. Csupán halálos beteg, Alzheimer-kóros férjét hagyta a spanyol nyaralóhely repülőterén. A reptéren fel-alá járkáló férfi csak a földi személyzetnek tűnt fel: a beteg ugyanis meg volt győződve róla, hogy Nagy-Britanniában van. A bácsiért végül a fia utazott a dél-európai országba, és hazavitte.


----------



## platon (2005 December 21)

*Világszerte a politikai pártokat tekintik a legkorruptabbnak az emberek - derül ki Transparency International nevű szervezet felméréséből. * 

A korrupciós világbarométer 2005 címmel kiadott vizsgálat megállapítja, hogy Közép-kelet Európában a pártok után a törvényhozást, az üzleti szférát és a médiát tartják a leginkább megvesztegethetőnek- írja a mR. 
A 69 országban végzett felmérés szerint a megkérdezettek 44 százaléka úgy véli, hogy a következő három évben a korrupció nőni fog és csak 19 százalékul számít annak visszaszorulására.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 21)

*Sztálin majmokkal keresztezte a katonákat*

Az egykori szovjet diktátor a most nyilvánosságra került titkos iratok szerint arra utasította tudósait, hogy keresztezzék az embert és az emberszabású majmokat. Ezzel akart előállíttatni kifogyhatatlan utánpótlást a Vörös Hadseregnek. Azt is megszabta, hogy az új egyedek legyenek ellenállók az éhséggel szemben, valamint rendelkezzenek kimagasló erőnléttel, ugyanakkor visszafejlődött aggyal.


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 21)

*Nőmentes övezeteket a fővárosba!*

*A Rudas fürdő megtette az első lépést*

Varró Szilvia 2005. december 21. 11:20

*Hét napból hat majdnem teljesen a férfiaké a Rudasban. A Hírszerző által megkérdezett politikusok és illetékes elvtársak többsége nem érti, mi ezzel a baj. Fürdőzési szokásikról annál szívesebben fecsegnek.*


Több száz nő tiltakozik a Rudas fürdő nőket diszkrimináló gyakorlata ellen. A felújított fürdő december másodikán nyitott ki újra. A nők hiába rohamozták meg a pénztárakat: a hét 7 napjából haton csak férfiak használhatják, a nőknek nincs saját napjuk, be kell érniük a koedukált egy nappal, meg a szintén közös két éjszakai fürdőzéssel. 

A tűsasrok.org-on olvasható petíció aláírói szerint a fürdő anyagi előnyben is részesíti a férfiakat: csak a férfi napokon térítenek vissza a jegy árából. Ráadásul az urak hosszabb ideig élvezkedhetnek a gőzben: az ő napjaikon este nyolcig nyitva a gőz, míg a női vasárnapon már ötkor bezár.

Nem akartunk kamerázni 


Szerettük volna megkérdezni a Rudast, hogy mi indokolja a nyitvatartást. Vékes Endre igazgató a kereskedelmi osztályhoz irányított minket, hogy ott kérjünk forgatási engedélyt. Sikertelenül magyaráztuk, hogy nincs kameránk. 

A kereskedelmi osztályon ezt ugyan megértették, de nyilatkozni nem tudtak. A Rudast működtető Budapest Gyógyfürdői és Hévizei Rt.-nél Horváth Gábor igazgató helyett egy illetékes próbált lerázni minket: nézzük az RTL Klubot, mert ott majd nyilatkozik Mogyorósi (?) Ferenc. Érveltünk volna, de ránk tették a telefont. 

*Baden für Frauen verboten!* 

Végső kétségbeesésünkben Demszky Gáborhoz fordultunk; a fürdőket a főváros üzemelteti, a petíció aláírói pedig neki is elküldték tiltakozásukat. A főpolgármester ma délre találkozóra hívta őket. Demszky Gábor közvetlen környezetéből úgy értesültünk, a főpolgármester „érti a problémát”, sőt meg nem erősített információink szerint ő maga az esélyegyenlőség híve. Egyedül nem jár fürdőbe, csak családjával, és az építészetet élvezi. 

„Hogyne járnék fürdőkbe!” – örült meg kérdésünknek Vajda Pál. Habár a főpolgármester-helyettest a konkrét diszkriminációs ügyről faggattuk volna, ő izgalmasabb részletekkel szolgált, amikor részletesen beszámolt a Hírszerzőnek fürdőzési szokásairól. Eszerint ő és nyolcéves fiú unokája „rettentően” szeretnek fürdőkbe járni, de Budapestet mellőzik. „Nem tudnék civilként fürdeni, öt perc után ötven ember vesz körül és magyaráz, mit, hogyan kellene csinálnom.” 


Ötven férfi venné körbe Vajda Pált​
Nemrég Gyopárosfürdőn voltak, két hete pedig Miskolctapolcán, de Zalától Baranyáig mindent bejártak. „Meztelen fürdőkben még nem jártunk” – válaszolta a Rudas férfinapjait firtató kérdésünkre, de megjegyezte, hogy Németországban is van ilyen, sőt ott sok helyen pucéran fürdőznek. Egy alkalommal Vajdát és társait ki akarták dobni egy német fürdőhelyről, mert felöltözve akartak fürödni. 

*Itt muzulmán a kultúra* 

Gy. Németh Erzsébetnek nincs ideje a fürdőzésre, pedig nagyon vágyik rá. A szocialista frakcióvezető szerint a mostani nyitvatartás előrelépés a korábbihoz képest, amikor nők egyáltalán nem mehettek be. „Ha a nők részéről nagyobb igény van, akkor megilletné őket a nyitvatartási idő fele.” 

Radikálisabban fogalmazott ennél Horváth Csaba. „Én nem lennék olyan fürdő vendége, ahová nem jöhet be velem együtt a feleségem.” A szocialista polgármester még soha életében nem volt külön férfi fürdőben, furcsállná, ha a felesége nélkül szórakozna. 

A liberális Böhm András nemigen jár gőzbe, inkább a szauna híve. „Mert száraz.” Nem tartja diszkriminációnak az esetet, mert török fürdőről van szó, és „a moszlim kultúrában más hagyományok vannak”. Szerinte ez előrelépés a korábbiakhoz képest, és „előbb-utóbb oda is eljutunk, hogy majdnem egyenlő arányban mehetnek be nők és férfiak”. 

*Hagyomány über alles* 

„Nem szerencsés a 6:1 arány, a nők magyarországi arányát figyelembe véve 4:3 kellene legyen az ő javukra” – hangzott a legpíszíbb fővárosi hozzászólás, Ikvai-Szabó Imre főpolgámester-helyettes részéről. Mint a többi konszolidált fővárosi politikus, ő is csak családjával látogatja a fürdőket. 


Ide szeretnénk bejutni​
A politikusok kalandjainál is meghökkentőbb információkat hallottunk az Egyenlő Bánásmód Hatóságtól. Habár azt gondoltuk, a Rudas gyakorlata sérti az egyenlő bánásmód elvét, Inkei Farkas László hatósági főreferens (nem a konkrét ügyről, de) elmondta: nem minősül diszkriminációnak, ha a nyitvatartási időknek ésszerű indoka van. „Ilyen lehet, ha például a Szokoli Musztafa pasa által alapított, hagyományosan férfihelyről van szó. Ha kifejezetten a férfiak számára hozták létre, azt figyelembe kell vennünk, nem mehetünk a széllel szemben.” 

Ezek után már meg se lepődtünk az esélyegyenlőségi minisztériumon, ahol nem nyilatkoztak ugyan, de háttérben felhívták a figyelmünket, hogy mindez technikai kérdés: a női részleghez külön női kabinosokat kellene felvenni, azaz elbocsátani a mostani gárdát. „Itt a férfiak ráadásul ágyékkötőben fürdenek” – hangzott a cáfolhatatlan érv az esélyegyenlőségi minisztérium munkatársától.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 21)

Szex csak a nászéjszakán? - Későn derült ki, hogy a menyasszony fiú 2005. december 21. 13:56









*Három éve jártak jegyben, a vőlegény mégsem tudta, hogy kedvese nem nő* 
*Menyasszonyát Ahmednek hívják - ezt három évig tartó eljegyzési időszak után az esküvő napján kellett megtudnia egy egyiptomi férfinak.*
Mint kairói lapok beszámoltak róla, az egyiptomi fővárosban a pár már a mazún - az őket az iszlám jog szerint összeadni hivatott egyházi személy - előtt ült, amikor hirtelen nyugtalanság támadt az esküvőre meghívott vendégek körében. Egy nő ugyanis váratlanul bejelentette, hogy a fejkendő helyett arcfátyolt viselő menyasszony - férfi.
A 26 éves vőlegénynek, Tamer Szábernek így és akkor kellett megtudnia, választottját valójában Ahmednek hívják.
A 18 éves Ahmed később a rendőrségen azt vallotta: már évek óta tervezi, hogy nővé operáltatja magát, de mindeddig nem tudott olyan orvost találni, aki vállalkozott volna a műtét elvégzésére. Közvetlenül az esküvő után - folytatta - meg akarta mondani az igazságot Tamernak, mégpedig abban a reményben, hogy az így is hajlandó vele együtt élni.
Az utolsó pillanatban lebukott hímnemű menyasszonyt hamis tényközlés miatt 45 napi börtönre ítélték.


----------



## platon (2005 December 21)

Megnyugtató hír! 
Demszky Gábor hivatalában fogadta a Tűsarok.org női internetes újság munkatársait, akik aláírásgyűjtést kezdeményeztek, mert jogsértőnek, a nők számára hátrányos megkülönböztetésnek tartják, hogy a december elején újra megnyílt Rudas fürdőben csak férfiaknak van lehetőségük önálló napokon látogatni a fürdőt. A találkozón a főpolgármester „jogos igényként" ismerte el azt a kezdeményezést, hogy a fővárosi tulajdonban lévő fürdő vezetése biztosítson olyan napokat, amikor csak nők látogatják az intézményt.
A cél az lenne, ha a jövőben felváltva lehetne női és férfi nap a Rudas fürdőben - mondta a főpolgármester, aki megerősítette: januártól három hónapon keresztül, próbaidőre, egy-egy félnapon - kedden délelőtt és csütörtökön délután - kizárólag nőknek tart nyitva a fürdő. a felek abban állapodtak meg, hogy értékelik a három hónap adatait, és annak tükrében dolgoznak ki majd egy új látogatási rendszert.


----------



## platon (2005 December 21)

*Megnyugtató hír a Rudas Fürdő körképhez.*
Demszky Gábor hivatalában fogadta a Tűsarok.org női internetes újság munkatársait, akik aláírásgyűjtést kezdeményeztek, mert jogsértőnek, a nők számára hátrányos megkülönböztetésnek tartják, hogy a december elején újra megnyílt Rudas fürdőben csak férfiaknak van lehetőségük önálló napokon látogatni a fürdőt. A találkozón a főpolgármester „jogos igényként" ismerte el azt a kezdeményezést, hogy a fővárosi tulajdonban lévő fürdő vezetése biztosítson olyan napokat, amikor csak nők látogatják az intézményt.
A cél az lenne, ha a jövőben felváltva lehetne női és férfi nap a Rudas fürdőben - mondta a főpolgármester, aki megerősítette: januártól három hónapon keresztül, próbaidőre, egy-egy félnapon - kedden délelőtt és csütörtökön délután - kizárólag nőknek tart nyitva a fürdő. a felek abban állapodtak meg, hogy értékelik a három hónap adatait, és annak tükrében dolgoznak ki majd egy új látogatási rendszert.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 4)

Olvasgatok es tatott szajjal csodalkozom hisz regi vagyam valora valt . Tűsarok.org  kuzd a noi emancipacioert 2005 ! A Rudas furdot mindig csak ferfiak latogathattak . Nagyon sokat vartam ott kedves baratomat es felmerult bennem a gondolat , hogy miert csak a varoteremig es a buffeig juthatok el . Nekem soha nem allt modomban belulrol megismerni , Europa legszebb , legregibb torok furdojet . Olyan gozfurdorol nem tudok amit kizarolag holgyeknek uzemeltettek . Ha most Pesten lennek minden kedden (6-12ig) ott aztatnam alig hasznalt testemet . Minden vasarnap furdoruhas , tarsas furdozesre is lesz lehetoseg . Bezzeg 20-30 evvel ezelott a tarsas furdozes is elonyosebb lett volna ;-) 
Koszonjuk a :Tűsarok.org női internetes újság munkatársainak !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 4)

Fifi en folajanlom a furdokadamat


----------



## Judith (2006 Január 4)

csocsike írta:


> Fifi en folajanlom a furdokadamat



Nocsak! Mióta van neked fürdökádad? Utoljára még csak zuhany volt!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 4)

Pszt, csajozok, raer itt megtudni


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 4)

Judith hat azota a hatsokerti asatasok folyaman elokerult egy torok idokbol ott maradt 4 labu konder . Tuzet tesz ala Csocsike es kad-gozfurdonek nevezi . ;-)


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 8)

*Leszakította a tolvaj heréjét*

A kórházban kötött ki az a 15 éves kolozsvári fiú, aki egy kertes ház udvaráról akart elcsenni ezt-azt. Amikor észrevette, hogy hazajöttek a tulajdonosok, megpróbált elmenekülni, de fennakadt a drótkerítésen, ami leszakította a heréit. Annyi ereje azonban még volt, hogy elvánszorogjon a kórházig, ahol azt állította, focizás közben történt a baleset. Az orvosok azonban értesítették a rendőröket, akiknek mindent bevallott.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 8)

*Apja ásta el az újszülött gyermeket*

Egy 30 éves foktői férfit vett őrizetbe a rendőrség, miután alapos a gyanú arra, hogy 2005. márciusában brutálisan megverte terhes feleségét. A feltételezés szerint a bántalmazás következtében a nő halott csecsemőt szült. Miután az anya megszülte a gyermeket, a férfi az udvarukban elásta. Arra a kérdésre, hogy a csecsemő vajon élt-e, mikor édesanyja megszülte, orvos szakértők bevonásával keresik a választ.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 8)

*Civileket robbantottak fel az amerikaiak*

Rossz helyen robbant fel az a lövedék, amellyel amerikai katonák három iraki terroristát szerettek volna megölni. A 20 méterrel arrébb robbant töltet egy civilekkel teli épületben okozott súlyos károkat és 6 embert megölt.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 8)

*Baktériumoktól hemzseg a McDonald's*

A norvég Közegészségügyi Intézet vizsgálata alapján a McDonald's gyorsétkezdék tisztasága erősen kifogásolható. A mosdók és a padló koszosak, az odaszáradt szennyeződésekben hemzsegnek a baktériumok. Az ételek készítési módja sem volt kifogástalan: gyakran lejárt szavatosságú húst és agyonégetett olajat használtak. A kirótt büntetések azonban néhány hét alatt megtérülnek, hiszen a fiatalok között még mindig ez a legnépszerűbb gyorsétkezde.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 8)

Te Forgószél lány!
Ha egyszere 5 hírt tezsel fel, az idelátógató lesem tudja reagálni,mert már megint fennvan öt.
Isteni jó cikkeket raksz fel drága,csak adagoljad nekünk,hogy emészthessük.Én egy ideig lereagálgattam, de feladtam.Lehet,hogy ez csak az én nyomorom,bocsika,csak szerintem annál többet ér a melód amit csinálsz vele,hogy csak elovassuk és kész,mert nagyon sok belóle nagyon jó témákat rejt.
Remélem amit irtam ugy érted ahogy leirtam, és még mindig egyre jár az agyunk.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 8)

FiFike írta:


> Judith hat azota a hatsokerti asatasok folyaman elokerult egy torok idokbol ott maradt 4 labu konder . Tuzet tesz ala Csocsike es kad-gozfurdonek nevezi . ;-)


 
Fifike,tényleg nagyon jó nő vagy! Szétszednek a fiúk!
Gratula!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Igazad van . Egyebkent en nem tudok hozzaszolni azokon az oldalakon ahol cikk van folteve, szetnyomja az oldalt. Ha a te hozzaszolasod nem uj oldalon nyilt volna, akkor most sem ment volna:7:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 8)

csocsike írta:


> Igazad van . Egyebkent en nem tudok hozzaszolni azokon az oldalakon ahol cikk van folteve, szetnyomja az oldalt. Ha a te hozzaszolasod nem uj oldalon nyilt volna, akkor most sem ment volna:7:


 
Tudom,az Efi is panaszkodott erre,de aztán őt láttam reagálni cikkre utána.Goyó ur nem tud segyteni benne?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

En mar uldoztem, de elszaladt.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Vedd elő a páleszt,meg a rántóhusit, ne üldözzed!


----------



## platon (2006 Január 9)

Csak óvatosan az evéssel! Legyünk körültekintőek, főként a dióssal!
*Óvszert találtak a sütibe szánt dióban*

Hibátlannak tűnő dióban talált óvszert egy házaspár. Az amerikai Wal-Mart üzletláncban vásárolt diót otthon sütemény készítéséhez akarták felhasználni, de amikor elkezdték feltörni a héjukat, az egyikből egy citromsárga kondom bukkant elő. A Wal-Mart komolyan veszi az ügyet, és ételmérgezés gyanújával tett feljelentést. A rendőrség szerint valaki lyukat fúrt a dióba, kikaparta a belét, majd profi módon belerakta az óvszert, végül tökéletesen betömte a lyukat. (AP)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Azert ezeket az unatkozo emberkeket, beutalnam , valami jo kis munkaterapiara:8:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Pl: dió-óvszertömködésre!
Napi 10 órában.


----------



## platon (2006 Január 9)

*Válasz is egyben kérdésedre.*



csocsike írta:


> Azert ezeket az unatkozo emberkeket, beutalnam , valami jo kis munkaterapiara:8:


 
A hir szent, szabad, olykor tűrhetetlenűl iagaz, vagy nem. Tudományos igy sérthetetlen ha- ha igaz vagy sem. Egyébként a Blikk:11:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 9)

platon írta:


> Csak óvatosan az evéssel! Legyünk körültekintőek, főként a dióssal!
> *Óvszert találtak a sütibe szánt dióban*
> 
> Hibátlannak tűnő dióban talált óvszert egy házaspár. Az amerikai Wal-Mart üzletláncban vásárolt diót otthon sütemény készítéséhez akarták felhasználni, de amikor elkezdték feltörni a héjukat, az egyikből egy citromsárga kondom bukkant elő. A Wal-Mart komolyan veszi az ügyet, és ételmérgezés gyanújával tett feljelentést. A rendőrség szerint valaki lyukat fúrt a dióba, kikaparta a belét, majd profi módon belerakta az óvszert, végül tökéletesen betömte a lyukat. (AP)


 

A Wal-Mart fonokeit is meg lehet meg lepni valamivel? Ha nagyneha elruccannanak a diliboltba, kiloszamra talalnak, dioba, mandulaba, csokitojasba, es ki tudja meg mi a turoba csomagolt ovszert.
Valoszinuleg valami pihentagyu `manager` talalmanya lehet


----------



## Judith (2006 Január 9)

FiFike írta:


> Judith hat azota a hatsokerti asatasok folyaman elokerult egy torok idokbol ott maradt 4 labu konder . Tuzet tesz ala Csocsike es kad-gozfurdonek nevezi . ;-)



Ja, hogy azóta talált egy kondért, amiben lehet boszorkányokat is fözni? Akarom mondani gulyást. Nyelvbotlás, bocsánat. Elöfordul már az én koromban.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 9)

jovok.... itt a konder


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Ez tenyleg te vagy, de hol a bonbonos doboz


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 9)

az majd a vacsora utan jon, nem kell felni nem bant a neni


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 10)

Kosz megnyugtattal 
Mar kezdtem aggodni


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 10)

Boszorkanykonyha ;-)


----------



## platon (2006 Január 13)

Reggeli bőrös virslim eszegetése közben akadt fel a szemem e különös újság híren. Így tovább adom! Közkincsé téve az újító kedvű felfedezőknek, hát, ha van valami újabb ötletük az emberi bőr felhasználását illetően.

*Haláltánc Emberi bőrbe kötve*
Az amerikai könyvtárakban kegyelettel bánnak a kötetekkel​
Ha nem is tömegesen, de szép számmal őriznek emberi bőrbe kötött könyveket az amerikai könyvtárakban. Az esetek nagytöbbségében van valami a kötetek tartalma és a borító között. A jelenségről a Nemzeti Orvostudományi Könyvtár ritkaságokkal foglalkozó szakértője, Laura Hartman írt tudományos dolgozatot. Szerinte például orvosok azért köttették emberi bőrbe anatómiai atlaszaikat, hogy így őrizzék meg a kutatásaikhoz a saját testükkel hozzájárult donorok emlékét.
A Brown Egyetem könyvtárában Andreas Vesalius belga sebész 1568-as keltezésű anatómia tankönyve és a Halál-tánc című XIX. Századi erkölcsi tanmese két kötete van emberi bőrben. A Haláltánc a szegényeket és gazdagokat egyaránt elérő végről szól. Az egyik példányt, írta az AP hírügynökség, 1893-ban kötötték emberi bőrbe, de nem volt elég alapanyag, ezért azt ketté kellett hasítani. A külső réteg a könyv előlapján enyhén rücskös, míg a belülre és hátlapra került belső réteg bársonyosan sima. 
A kutatók szerint nem világos, vajon a donorok mindegyike előre hozzájárult –e teste ilyen felhasználásához. A bőr zöme a feltételezések szerint az amputált végtagokról, illetve a szegényházakban elhunytak orvostudományi felhasznált holttesteiről származik. Az amerikai könyvtárak az ilyen könyveket zárt részlegeikben, külön dobozokban tárolják, és csak tudományos célra teszik hozzáférhetővé.
A Pennsylvaniai Egyetem bioetikai intézetének szakértője, Paul Wolpe szerint, ez megfelel a mai kor felfogásának, ugyanakkor hozzátette, más lenne a véleménye, ha a náci Németországból származó könyvekről lenne szó.
A ritkaságok között van egy George Walton nevű útonálló saját bőrébe kötött emlékirata, amelyet végrendeletében ő maga hagyományozott egyik áldozatára. Clevelandben őrzik a Korán egyik példányát, amelyet egy arab törzsi vezető köttetett saját bőrébe.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 13)

Ilyesmirol ,mintha halottam volna Adolfunkal kapcsolatossan is:,,:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 21)

Erdemes benezni :http://www.bodyworlds.com/en/pages/home.asp






















































Download the BODY WORLDS 2 Toronto poster / brochure .


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 24)

*Soha nem volt ilyen olcsó egy szolga*

*90 dollár, nagyjából 20 ezer forint - ennyit ér ma egy szolga, azaz olyan ember, akit akarata ellenére, ellenszolgáltatás nélkül kényszerítenek munkára és személyi szabadságát is korlátoznak, állítja egy, a modern kori rabszolgaság ellen küzdő szervezet. Világjelenségről van szó, ami legkevesebb 12,3 millió embert érint. Százezreket kényszerítenek szexuális szolgáltatásokra, a legtöbben mégis a gazdaságban robotolnak. Szőnyeg, kakaó, cigaretta, ruhák: ezek előállításában nagy szerepet vállalnak.*

"Minden nap ötkor keltem és reggelit készítettem a családnak. Miután mindenki megreggelizett, elmentek munkába, én felmostam az egész házat, utána reggelizhettem. A házat rámzárták, magamra hagytak... Eleinte úgy éreztem, hogy szeretnek. Kaptam elég ennivalót is. De egyik nap túl sok vizet adtam a lepényhez, egy kis liszt pedig kiesett a kezemből a földre. A férfi megütött az öklével és a cipőjével" - mesélt életéről az indiai Naresh, aki tizenévesként töltött két évet szolgaságban. Mivel családja szegény volt, apja gondolkodás nélkül beleegyezett, amikor egy jómódú férfi azt ajánlotta: ad a gyereknek munkát, cserébe kap szállást és tanulhat. Ezután két évig volt a család szolgája, amikor pedig megverése után elszökött, a hatóságok elfogták és hat évre nevelőintézetbe zárták.

A jelenség nem egyedi, néhány országban bevett gyakorlat a modern rabszolgaság, azaz amikor valakit akarata ellenére, fizetség nélkül kényszerítenek munkára és sokszor még személyi szabadságát is korlátozzák. Brazíliában például a nagy ültetvényeken dolgoztatnak embereket szolgasorban. Tavaly 4000 embert szabadítottak ki különböző birtokokról, a helyi jogvédők szerint azonban ez csak a jéghegy csúcsa, a szolgaságban élők teljes számát 250 ezerre teszik Latin-Amerika legnagyobb országában. Bár a rabszolgaságot a brazil törvények 1889 óta tiltják, a '60-as évek óta ismét divatnak számító rabszolgatartás ellen szinte lehetetlen fellépni, mivel sok politikus is érintett.

A Nemzetközi Munkaügyi Szervezet (ILO) 2005-ös jelentése szerint legkevesebb 12,3 millió ember él szolgaságban a világon. Közülük majdnem 10 milliót magánszemélyek dolgoztatnak, a fennmaradó részt pedig a különböző államok és katonai csoportok kényszerítik munkára. Ebből a latin-amerikai térségben 1,3 millióra teszi az ILO a szolgasorban tartott emberek számát. A helyzet azonban nem itt a legrosszabb.

Ázsiában és a csendes-óceáni térségben 9,5 millió ember él személyi szabadságától valamilyen módon megfosztva, munkára kényszerítve. Bár legendásak a portékájuk apró (azaz csak gyerekkézzel előállítható) csomóival kérkedő arab szőnyegkereskedők, mégis az arab világ a legkevésbé érintett a szolgaság szempontjából az ILO szerint. Az arab országokban 260 ezer embert dolgoztatnak akarata ellenére, ennél még az iparosodott országokban is több a modern kori rabszolga: a 360 ezerre becsült szolgahad jelentős részét azok teszik ki, akik valamilyen szexuális kizsákmányolással kapcsolatos munkát végeznek.

*Olcsóbb, mint valaha*

A Free the Slaves nevű, a modern kori szolgaság ellen küzdő szervezet szerint a modern rabszolgaságnak három fő serkentője van: az egyik a népességrobbanás, a másik a gazdasági és szociális különbségek megnövekedése, a kilátástalan életet nyújtó külvárosok túlnépesedése és a kormányzati korrupció, ami segíti a jelenség fennmaradását. A Free the Slaves szerint ezek együtt vezettek oda, hogy a szolgaság ma már gyakorlatilag súlyosabb problémát jelent, mint az 1700-1800-as években, amikor nem tiltották törvények a rabszolgatartást és kereskedelmet.

A klasszikus rabszolgaság idején - azaz, amikor többségében az afrikai kontinensről erőszakkal elhurcolt embereket taszított rabszolgasorba - drága volt egy-egy rabszolga, mivel számuk meg sem közelítette a mai helyzetet, a tengereken történő átszállítás pedig költséges volt. A Free the Slaves számításai szerint egy dél-amerikai rabszolga az 1850-es években mai áron számítva akár 40 000 dollárt is érhetett. Mivel a rabszolgák sokba kerültek, ezért uraik - a testi fenyítés és a kegyetlen körülmények között való tartás ellenére is - odafigyeltek, hogy rabszolgáik a lehetőségekhez mérten a legjobb erőben, állapotban legyenek, minél jobban tudjanak dolgozni, minél nagyobb legyen piaci értékük, egyszóval ügyeltek ingóságukra.

Ezzel szemben ma egy szolga nem ér többet 90 dollárnál, azaz átszámítva agyjából 20 ezer forintnál - állítja a Free the Slaves. Az adatot érdekes módon szinte dollárra pontosan alátámasztja egy másik forrásból származó információ, ami szerint a '90-es évek végén egy keresztény segélyszervezet úgy próbált meg segíteni rabszolgasorba kényszerített szudániakon, hogy kivásárolta őket uraiktól. Egy alkalommal 132 gyerekért és nőért 13 ezer dollárt fizettek ki.

A szolgák értékcsökkenését az okozza, hogy a népsségrobbanás miatt rengeteg embernek nem jut megélhetés, azaz nagyon nagy a szabad, olcsón munkára kényszeríthető népesség, akik ki vannak szolgáltatva munkaadóik és gazdáik önkényének. Mivel azonban az utánpótlás jelentős, ezért a szolgák elértéktelenedtek, nem számít befektetésnek a szolgák tartása, ha megbetegszenek, akkor egyszerűen ki lehet őket rúgni, de nem ritkán fordul elő az sem, hogy életükkel fizetnek gyengeségükért.

*Barack, kakaó, cigi*

Az ILO szerint közel 2,5 millió ember valamilyen katonai csoport igényeit elégíti ki, nem önszántából. Alig kevesebb, mint másfél milliót pedig, főleg nőket és gyerekeket szexuális szolgáltatásokra kényszerítenek. Ez elsősorban Ázsiában, illeve Nyugat-Európában és Amerikában jelent gondot.
Bár visszaszorulóban van, sok helyen ma is élő gyakorlat az állami szolgaság, azaz, amikor egyes állampolgárokat ellenszolgáltatás nélkül kényszerítenek munkára. A rabmunka mellett ennek klasszikus példája a mai napig megtalálható Tadzsikisztánban és Üzbegisztánbn, ahol a nőket, gyerekeket és kisiskolásokat küldik gyapotot szedni, ha eljött az ideje.

A legtöbb szolgasorban sínylődő ember, közel kétharmaduk azonban valamilyen gazdasági kizsákmányolás áldozata. A '90-es évek végén több botrány is kirobbant az Egyesült Államokban, amikor kiderült, hogy a déli államok barackligeteiben olyan feketemunkásokkal takaríttatják be a termést, akik semmi pénzt nem kapnak munkájukért. Ekkoriban vált a globalizációellenes szervezetek egyik kedvenc témájává a ruházati cégek Ázsiába kihelyezett tevékenysége, ahol centekért varratják a polókat, edzőcipőket, amelyeket utána extrahaszonnal értékesítenek a világ minden táján. Indiában a cigaretta- és szőnyeggyárakban bevett gyakorlat a gyerekmunka.

A munkások toborzása pedig a legegyszerűbb módszerekkel zajlik. Az iAblolish nevű amerikai szervezet egy olyan esetet említ, amikor egy indiai faluban dzsippes emberek jelentek meg és felajánlották, hogy elviszik a gyerekeket moziba. Végül 400 mérföldet utaztak és a következő szőnyeggyárig meg sem álltak velük. A feltételezések szerint az indiai pamuttermékek mögött legkevesebb 300-400 ezer kiskorú szorgos munkája van.

A modern kori szolgaság ellen küzdők egyik kedvence azonban a csoki alapanyagát adó kakaó. Mivel a kakaó világpiaca egyre telítettebb, ezért a világ legnagyobb termelőjének számító Elefántcsontparton az utóbbi években már csak egyre nagyobb veszteséggel tudtak kakaót termelni a gazdák. A folyamat megállítása érdekében sokan szakítottak a napszámosokkal, és a környező országokban, főleg Maliban hirdettek meg szüret előtt ígéretes idénymunkát. A termés begyűjtése után azonban több birtokon nem fizették ki a munkásokat, sőt, el sem engedték őket. Victor is Maliból érkezett az egyik kakaóültetvényre, de neki sikerült megszöknie szüret után. A csokit soha nem kóstolta meg, amikor pedig arról kérdezték, hogy mi a véleménye azokról, akik szeretik, csak annyit válaszolt: "Valami olyat vásárolnak, amiért én szenvedtem. A húsomat eszik".

Szakács és szexrabszolga

Az Unicef 2006-os jelentése szerint 8,4 millió gyerek dolgozik embertelen, megalázó körülmények között. Jelentős részüket a szex- és a pornóipar kényszeríti munkára. Jelentős részüket - több százezer gyereket - pedig a fegyveres konfliktusokban a szembenálló felek használnak hírvivőként, szakácsként vagy a katonák szexrabszolgáiként. A helyzet annak ellenére súlyos, hogy az ENSZ 1956-os irányelve a szolgaság minden létező formáját tiltja.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 26)

*Gyermekeket veszélyeztetett a Nestlé terméke*

*Az olasz hatóságok 30 millió liter csecsemőknek készülő tejterméket tiltanak be, miután a Nestlé bizonyos készítményei nem felelnek meg az emberi fogyasztásra vonatkozó olasz előírásoknak.*

A rendelkezés következtében a svájci élelmiszeripari óriás csecsemőknek készülő teje szinte az egész országból el fog tűnni, miután a megvizsgált minták csak néhány olasz városban feleltek meg a vonatkozó egészségügyi határértékeknek. A Nestlé közleménye szerint a hivatal határozatát tudomásul veszik, és azonnali hatállyal visszavonják a boltokból a káros anyagokat tartalmazó tejeket. Mint a cég megjegyzi, a csecsemőknek szánt termékeket szennyező ITX a csomagolás során kerülhetett a tejbe.
 
A svájci cég az elmúlt időszakban nem először került feketelistára, szeptemberben indult ellenük per, mert Nyugat-Afrika kakaóültetvényein gyerekeket kényszerítenek munkára. A washingtoni székhelyű International Labour Rights három Mali-szigeti gyermek nevében indított akkor eljárást három nagy kakaógyártó cég - a Nestlé, az Archer Daniels Midland és a Cargill - ellen a Los Angeles-i szövetségi bíróságon.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 26)

*Gyerekmunka vádjával perlik a Nestlét*

*Nyugat-Afrika kakaóültetvényein gyerekeket kényszerítenek munkára egy amerikai munkajogi szervezet állítása szerint. A washingtoni székhelyű International Labour Rights három Mali-szigeti gyermek nevében indított pert három nagy kakaógyártó cég: a Nestlé, az Archer Daniels Midland és a Cargill ellen a Los Angeles-i szövetségi bíróságon.*

A cégek elleni vád, hogy tudtak a gyerekkereskedelemről, gyakori kínzásokról, ami a munkajogi szervezet szerint azokon az ültetvényeken folyik, ahonnan a fenti cégek is importálják a kakaóbabot. A per előzetes meghallgatásai a Financial Times információi szerint jövő hétfőn kezdődnek.
 
A munkajogi szervezet azért mostanra időzítette a pert, mert július elsején járt le a határideje annak, hogy a csokoládépiac résztvevői megalkossák a gyerekmunka-mentességet igazoló tanusítványrendszert az iparban. A kezdeményező két amerikai képviselő nevét viselő "Harkin - Engel egyezmény"- t - melyet a most kifogásolt cégek is aláírtak - azután hozták létre, hogy 2001-ben egy elfogott nigériai hajó kapcsán fény derült a kakaóültetvényeken folyó rabszolgatartáshoz hasonló körülményekre.

A Nemzetközi Munkaügyi Szervezet (ILO) 2002-es adatai szerint 284 ezer gyermeket dolgoztattak a világ kakaótermelésének kétharmadát biztosító régióban: Elefántcsontparton, Ghánában, Nigériában és Cameron területén.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 27)

Ha ezek a gyerekek nem dolgoznak akkor lesz lehetoseguk iskolaba jarni arrol ki tanacskozik ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 27)

Te olyan kotekedos vagy


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 27)

> *Nyugat-Afrika kakaóültetvényein gyerekeket kényszerítenek munkára egy amerikai munkajogi szervezet állítása szerint*


Amerika mindennel foglalkozik csak a sajat analfabetairol es hontalanjairol nem vesz tudomast :-(


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 27)

FiFike írta:


> Amerika mindennel foglalkozik csak a sajat analfabetairol es hontalanjairol nem vesz tudomast :-(


 
Na jó, de most tényleg, kit érdekelnek az amerikai analfabéták, mikor Amerikáról egészen más kép alakult ki az emberekben. A legbött ember, nem hogy elképzelni nem tudja, de el sem hiszi, hogy Amerikában is vannak analfabéták, hajléktalanok és szegények.

Amerika, a lehetőségek országa, ahol minden szép és jó. Maga a paradicsom, ahol meggazdagodhatsz és nagylábon élhetsz... Ott, nem csak a kerítés van kolbászból, hanem a házak és a levegő is ... :???: 

Alig ismerek olyan embert, aki ne így gondolkodna Amerikáról ...  És ha pl. mondok nekik valamit, hogy nem úgy van az, akkor egyszerűen hülyének néznek és rosszabb esetben még hozzáteszik, hogy: "Irígy vagy!" ... :12:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 27)

Nagyon sokat tudnek meselni , 30 eve elek itt Torontoban . Tobbet utaztam USA-ban mint Canadaban , ami eleg szomoru ha jobban belegondolok . Talan ennek az oka , Amerika "varazsaban" es fuggetlen fiatalsagomban rejlik . Nem vagyok felos tipus de New Yorkban, Los Angelesben , Buffaloban (10perc a canadai hatartol) , Miamiban stb. tobbszor "reszkettem". Mar az epuletek latvanyatol libaboros lesz egy jo erzesu ember . A "fazonokrol" nem is mondok velemenyt . Kocsival szeltuk keresztbe-kasul a nagy Amerikat , Mexicot ! A nagyobb varosokban miutan csak a nyomortelepeket talaltuk meg , ugy dontottunk, hogy turistabusszal nezzuk meg a latvanyossagokat , hires epuleteket . Ez bizonyult a legkenyelmessebb megoldasnak . Pld. A turistabusz kiseroje mielott a Harlemhoz erunk figyelmeztet mindenkit , hogy ne fenykepezzunk ! USA lakossaganak oriasi %-a lakokocsiparkokban lakik ! Valahogy ezek a kepek kiestek a koztudatbol . Sokszor feludules volt Canadaba "hazajonni" pedig Toronto belvarosatol 10 percre fellelhetoek ugyanezek a tunetek csak nem olyan mertekben .
Nagyon sok fiatallal beszelgetek mostanaban akik nagyot csalodtak USAban , Canadaban . Egyre tobbet hallom , hogy otthonrol a szuleik tamogatjak oket ! Ugy latszik ok sem talaljak meg a kolbaszbol epitett keritest .
Talan ez lehet az arnyas oldal amit egy kocsi ablakabol megfigyeltem ;-) Ohh mielott New Yorkba ertunk lattam az autopalyan rengeteg , kulonbozo meretu autogumit ......de meg W.C.kagylot is !!!!


----------



## andika (2006 Január 27)

Na végre!
Ez is Amerika.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 28)

Varjal ! Meg nem is szalltam ki a kocsibol


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 29)

/KRÚDY GYULA/ 
"Aki nem ismeri múltját, hagyományait, az elveszti gyökereit, csak hánykódik a világban. Néha-néha fel kell kerekednünk, útra kelnünk, mindegy hova, a valóságban vagy a lélek tájain, az emlékezetünk segítségével, hogy visszataláljunk romlatlan önmagunkhoz."


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

Elfogyott a piad?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 29)

Most mentek el a vendegek ...de van kocsonyam ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

Az fel toled remeg, nem koll . Duli szeret disznolkodni


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 29)

es Te nem malackodsz ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 1)

Népszabadság • Agyagási Edit • 2005. január 22. 


Több napon át jártam a f&otilde;város kisebb és nagyobb élelmiszerboltjait, hogy kiderítsem, milyen trükkökkel sóznak rá lejárt szavatosságú termékeket a vásárlókra. Sokat tanultam. 



- Megvenném ezt a gyümölcsrizst, de nem látom, mikor jár le a szavatossága. 



- A dobozra rá van írva. 



- Az árcédula eltakarja. A többin is. 



- Akkor vegyen valami mást. 



A párbeszéd Budapest egyik bevásárlóközpontjában hangzott el. 



Nem ez volt az első hely, ahol próbavásárlást tartottam. A Nyugati téren, a nagy élelmiszerboltban a péksütemények, konzervek, fagyasztott áruk csomagolásán az összes tudnivalót feltüntették. A tejtermékeknél már némi furcsaságot észleltem. A fóliázott sajtok egy részét két árcédulával is leragasztották, többnyire úgy, hogy a felső félig-meddig takarta az alsót, az eredetit. Azt, amire a szavatosságot írták. A gyümölcsrizseket kínáló pultnál a vevő tájékoztatását szolgáló feliratot teljesen takarta az árcédula, némelyiken csak a dátum egy-két számjegye látszott ki. 



A József körúton kiválasztott boltban zavartalanul keresgélhettem: a két pénztároslány öt harsány srác társaságában múlatta az időt. Lekaptam a pultról egy joghurtot, majd találomra egy mangó-konzervet - szavatossági időt jelző cetli nem volt rajta. A joghurton igen: két napja lejárt. 



A budaörsi bevásárlóközpontban már nem ért meglepetés: azt tapasztaltam, minél tovább tartható el valami, annál inkább olvasható rajta a szavatossági ideje. A lejárat időpontjához közeledő termékek viszont gyűröttebbé, romosabbá válnak. A saját készítésű májast például akciósan lehetett megvásárolni. A "Fogyasztható" feliratot fekete színű maszat követte, vagy valamiféle csík. Azt sem tudtam megfejteni, hogy este tizenegykor miért vannak pulton az aznap szavatosságukat veszítő áruk, halbelsőségek és egyéb húskészítmények. Egy fiatal eladólánytól próbáltam érdeklődni. Nem tudott mit mondani. 



Egy több éve élelmiszerboltban dolgozó ismerősömet viszont sikerült szóra bírnom. 



- A romlandó dolgok "kipofozásával" kezdődik a nap - mesélte. - Mivel a felvágottak, virslik és a különféle húsok egy idő után szagosodnak, mi úgy mondjuk, "izzadnak", ecetes vízzel átmossuk őket. Nagy gonddal kell végezni a műveletet, minden az arányokon múlik. Ha kevés az ecet, a szag marad, ha túl sok, akkor a vevő megérzi az árun. Hasonló módszerrel "fiatalítjuk" a baromfit is: a fonnyadt, kiszáradt bőrű csirkét vízben megúsztatjuk. Ettől viszszanyeri a frissességét. Amikor már nem lehet segíteni, ledaráljuk a húsokat. Mindig csak annyit, amennyit a "tiszta" hús még elbír. A kicsit romlott párizsit vagy virslit salátákba keverjük. A kimért saláta és a körözött a két legkényesebb pontja a hazai élelmiszeriparnak - folytatta az ismerős eladó. - Ezekben "landol" minden, ami kicsit is gyanús: a lejárt szavatosságú majonéz, tejföl, túró, felvágott, szóval minden. A kiszáradt juhtúrót például tejföllel "javítjuk fel". A penészessé vált sajt kérgét levágjuk, a maradék darabot fóliába csomagoljuk, majd akciózzuk. Az is bevált trükk, hogy a zacskós tejről a kollégák hipós rongygyal letörlik a gyártó által feltüntetett időpontot, aztán "felülírják". 



- A pékárunál kevesebb lehetőség van manipulálásra - mesélte egy másik kereskedelmi lánc munkatársa. - De azért boldogulunk. Egyezséget kötöttünk az egyik sütőipari céggel, ők az egy-két napos kenyereket újradátumozzák. Ezeket csak kora este tesszük ki, mert a késői vásárlók általában sietnek, nem is gondolják, hogy többnapos kenyeret kapnak. Azt hiszik, hogy azért szikkadtabb a pékáru, mert már reggel óta ott áll a polcon. 
_________________


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 2)

Milyen erdekes , hogy nalunk azt az arut aminek az elkovetkezendo napokban lejar a szavatossagi ideje azt "sale"re teszik . 50%-al olcsobban megvehetjuk . A peksegben delutan , sot az utolso sutes elott mar olcsobb a reggeli sutesu pekaru , hogy ne maradjon meg masnapra , mas a kereskedelmi szellem itt !


----------



## platon (2006 Február 2)

A pékségekben megmaradt árú, mint utólagosan feldolgozott zsömlemorzsaként is megjelenik a polcokon. Tegnap bosszankodtam, mert a szilvásgombócom pirított zsömlemorzsája oly sós volt, hogy elrontotta az édes gombócokat. Igaz, hogy a fasírozotthoz haszálható.


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 2)

Ezzel az 50%-os leárazással én itthon Bp-n egyedül a Kaisers áruházakban találkoztam. Általában 2-3 nappal lejárat előtt -25%, 1-2 nap -50% és aznap -75%, illetve amit ugye az árrésük megenged. Gondolom én. Péksüteményeknél semmiféle hasonló tapasztalat.


----------



## platon (2006 Február 2)

A hiszékenység vámszedői is tudnak eleget rólunk és magukról is! (Mosolyogva is!)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 6)

Ki latta az EFIKET ????????????


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 6)

En.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 6)

Miért nem mondod meg neki,hogy hol van?Olyan izgatott, kíváncsi a nőci!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 6)

Imadom az izgatott nociket:5:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 6)

Andika ....ennel jobban mar csak arra izgulnek ha lenyhulnak a nyugdijamat !!;-)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 6)

Ajjjajjjj ugrott erre a Csocsikeeee


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 6)

Koltozik uj lakasba mert a regit porra romboltam ***


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 6)

kuldok neki levelet az uj cimere..........Draga Efike ! Ha nem akarsz igy jarni ..azonnal jelentkezz !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 6)

:d


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 6)

FiFike írta:


> kuldok neki levelet az uj cimere..........Draga Efike ! Ha nem akarsz igy jarni ..azonnal jelentkezz !


Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## andika (2006 Február 6)

A nyugdíjad is megmarat, meg az Efi is előkerült.
Szép nap ez!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 6)




----------



## platon (2006 Február 6)

*Most olvastam! friss ropogós*

*Örök életet és ingyensört ígér egy szegedi párt




*



*2006. február 6. **FigyelőNet-lapszemle *




*Örök élet, ingyen sör, igazmondás – többek között ezt ígéri a magát plakátokon hirdető szegedi Kétfarkú Kutya Párt. A rejtélyes politikai szervezet mögött egyetlen fiatalember áll, aki a mutáns ebbel a kampányt szeretné kifigurázni.* 














[URL="http://www.fn.hu/kepkatalogus.php?catid=355"]

[/URL]



A Kutyapárt kampányának Galériája.









*Kapcsolódó témák *




A választási ígérgetésektől 





Orbán 14. havi nyugdíjat ígér 





Orbán tízszázalékos áramárcsökkentést ígér 





Gyurcsány munkabér-biztosítást ígér 








Számtalan szegedi plakát tanúsága szerint a fiatalember indult már elnöknek, szerepelt a Time címlapján, nemrég pedig úgy döntött: megméretteti magát a parlamenti választásokon is – írja a Délmagyarország. A szegedi lap szerint a sajtótájékoztatókat mellőző, de plakátokon intenzíven jelen lévő Kétfarkú Kutya Pártja nem kevesebbet ígér választóinak, mint örök életet. S hogy az öröklétben semmire se legyen gondunk: jár még nekünk ingyen sör és adócsökkentés is. 

A rejtélyes kétfarkú állat kitalálója (egyben a párt vezetőja, és tagsága) a huszonéves K. Gergő a házilag gyártott plakátokat a „gagyi, kamu ígérgető kampány" kifigurázásának szánja. A fiatalember szerint a valódi pártok szlogenjei a demagógia és a jól hangzó ígéretek között lavíroznak. A kutya más: ő a teljes demagógiát is vállalja. Koalícióra egyik párttal sem lépne, hozzájuk képest próbál más alternatívát kínálni. Lejáratni riválisait nem kívánja, csak pozitív üzeneteket közvetít.

Gergő tájékoztatása szerint az eb két éve született Szegeden, hivatalos életrajza szerint egy génkutató intézet hátsó kijáratánál lévő szemétdombon, egy háromfejű kakas mellett látta meg a napvilágot. Sorsa ettől már csak jobb lehetett: politikusnak állt. Mivel mutáns, hogy hím vagy nőstény, nem releváns kérdés.

Poénnak, játéknak indult a kampány, de kicsit talán relativizálja a valódi pártokat – fogalmazott az ötletgazda, aki – a kutya internetes oldalának köszönhetően – nem csak Szegedről kapott pozitív visszajelzéseket. Gergőt egyébként a pártpolitika hidegen hagyja, valószínűleg szavazni sem megy el.

Arra a kérdésre, hogy a kutyával szimpatizálók számíthatnak-e a pártvezér megjelenésére, a sajtófőnök elmondta: hamarosan kénytelen lesz választási nagygyűléseket tartani és valamilyen módon materializálódni a kétfarkú politikus.


> plato:sad:


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 8)

*Diákjai falloszát csavargatta a tanár*

Bíróság elé állították, és ötezer dollár pénzbírsággal sújtották azt általános iskolai tanárt Dél-Koreában, aki megcsavargatta egy negyedikes nemi szervét az egész osztály szeme láttára. A diákok elmondták, hogy nem egyszeri esetről van szó, a tanár többször is így akarta megfegyelmezni a tanulót. A megalázott diák először nem mert szólni a szüleinek, mert túlságosan szégyellte magát, a többi diák azonban nem hagyta szó nélkül a brutális bánásmódot.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 8)

*Sztálin kamikazénak nevelte a gyerekeket*

A héten mutatták be Moszkvában a Szvolocsi - magyarul A csibész - című filmet, amely arról szól, hogyan harcoltak a Sztálin emberei által kamikazénak kiképzett gyerekek a németek ellen. A döbbenetes történet a KGB egykori vezetői szerint merő kitaláció. 

A film alapjául szolgáló önéletrajzi könyv szerzőjének, Vlagyimir Kunyinnak egészen más a véleménye:





- Éveken át haboztam, hogy megírjam ezt az agyonhallgatott történetet. Féltettem a családom és a magam életét. Alekszander Ataniszian rendező azonban meggyőzött - nyilatkozta a szerző. A film bombaként robbant: ma Oroszország-szerte téma a kamikaze csibészek története, a KGB örökébe lépett hírszerző szolgálat (FSB) vezetői pedig a dühtől tajtékzanak: hazugság az egész. A történet dióhéjban: 1943-ban, az alma-atai hegyekben, Kazahsztánban, egy titkos kiképzőbázison Pogrebeszkij NKDV-tiszt irányítása alatt 11-15 éves fiúkat test test elleni harcra képeztek ki: megtanultak késsel, gépfegyverrel bánni. 

- A mi feladatunk az volt, hogy kamikazeként a ránk tüzelő németekre támadjunk, a testünkkel fogjuk fel a golyókat, és meghaljunk, mint a japán pilóták, illetve hogy szabotázsakciókat hajtsunk végre - mesélte Kunyin a Delo című lapnak, aki két "sikeres" akcióról tud. "Egy alkalommal Olaszországban, máskor a Kárpátokban vetettek bennünket be. Félrevezető akcióról volt szó. A németek természetesen tudtak érkezésünkről, és végeztek velünk, miközben az igazi hadműveletre másutt került sor. A legtöbb gyerek árva volt, vagy a kiskorúak börtönéből került ki. Az ő életüket senki nem kérte számon." Kunyin több társával üzletekből lopott, így került a kiskorúak börtönébe, ahonnét titokzatos idegenek vitték magukkal a kiképzőtáborba, kamikazénak.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 8)

Az 'al Qaeda' elodje ;-)


----------



## platon (2006 Február 8)

*Romba dönt az alkohol?*

2006. február 8. szerda, 06:38
A statisztikák szerint a borivók egészségesebben élnek, mint a sörfogyasztók. Vajon mi állhat a háttérben? Ennek a kiderítésére vállalkozott egy dán kutatócsoport. Az északi ország szakemberei az étrendet és az alkoholfogyasztást állították párhuzamba a vizsgálat során.
Egy dán tanulmány szerint, aki a bevásárlás során bort pakol be a kosarába, rendszerint egészségesebb ételeket – mint például olívabogyó, olívaolaj, zsírszegény sajt – vásárol mellé, mint aki a sör mellett dönt. Nemzetközi kutatások már régóta igazolták, hogy a mérsékelt alkoholfogyasztás - naponta egy pohárnyi (1,5-2 dl) – csökkenti a rák és a szívinfarktus kialakulásának az esélyét, illetve kedvező hatással van az anyagcserére. Ám a legfrissebb tanulmány szerint a borivók nemcsak a vörös vagy a fehér nedű fogyasztása következtében élnek egészségesebben, hanem azért, mert egészségesebb étrend is jellemző rájuk.
A dán szakemberek azt feltételezték, hogy a bor vagy a sör megvásárlása egészséges vagy éppen egészségtelen élelmiszerek megvételével függ össze. Ennek kiderítésére a kutatók hat hónapon keresztül 98 szupermarket forgalmát követték nyomon. Elsősorban azt vizsgálták meg, hogy milyen ételeket emel le a polcokról egy bor-, és egy sörvásárló. Ugyanis a kutatók jelentős eltéréseket vártak a különböző italfogyasztóknál jelentkező vásárlási szokásokban. Ám csalódniuk kellett, mert nem sikerült éles határokat vonniuk az étrend és az alkoholfogyasztás között. Más oka lehet annak, hogy a borfogyasztók egészségesebbek, mint a sörivók, állapították meg. Valószínűleg az is befolyásoló tényező lehet, hogy a statisztikák szerint az előbbiek iskolázottabbak, valamint anyagilag is kedvezőbb helyzetben vannak, mint a „folyékony kenyér” szerelmesei.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 9)

*Egyre több angolt érdekel a gyerekpornó*

A British Telecom - mely Nagy Britannia netezőinek egyharmadához juttatja el a világhálót - arról adott tájékoztatást, hogy internetes szűrőhálójukon háromszor annyian akadnak fent, mint másfél évvel ezelőtt.

A vállalat naponta átlagosan 35 ezer - gyermekpornográf oldalhoz történő - kapcsolódási kísérletet kénytelen blokkolni. A BT Cleanfeed névre keresztelt programja hárommillió otthoni internetfelhasználót akadályoz meg abban, hogy tiltott anyagokat érjenenek el az interneten. A korlátozás azokat a weboldalakat érinti, amelyek az Internet Watch Foundation (IWF) feketelistáján szerepelnek - írja a BBC News.







*Az IWF plakátja* 
A rendszer 2004 júniusában lépett életbe. Akkor átlagosan naponta 10 ezer alkalommal próbáltak meg ilyen jellegű tartalmakhoz hozzáférni az interneten, mára ez a szám 35 ezerre emelkedett. Les King, a BT szóvivője elmondta, hogy az elmúlt négy hónapban négymillió hozzáférési kísérletet regisztráltak. 
A BT-nek csak saját felhasználóit áll módjában korlátozni, tehát a piac kétharmadát uraló többi szolgáltató adatait nem tartalmazzák a most közzétett számok. King azt is hozzátette, hogy lehetetlen megmondani vajon hány felhasználó áll a napi 35 ezer kísérlet mögött, mivel a Cleanfeed nem jegyzi fel, hogy egy felhasználó hányszor próbálkozott. 

"Figyelemre méltó előrelépés, hogy naponta 35 ezer képet sikerül blokkolnunk, ám ugyanakkor ez arra is bizonyíték, hogy milyen sok ilyen jellegű kép lelhető fel a világhálón" - értékelte a helyzetet Clare Tickell, a National Children's Home gyermekvédelmi jótékonysági szervezet igazgatója a The Guardian oldalán. 

"A kapcsolódási kísérletek jó része felugró ablakokra vagy félrevezető e-mailekre vezethető vissza, amelyek ezekhez a képekhez irányítják a felhasználókat" - magyarázta Frank Glen, az IWF vezető beosztású munkatársa.

A Cleanfeed nem rögzít adatokat a kapcsolódni kívánó felhasználókról, tehát nincsenek olyan információk a BT birtokában, mely a rendőrség számára hasznosak lehetnek.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 9)

*Hová lett a rákkeltő disznóhús?*

*Tonnaszám kerülhetett a hazai hentesekhez rákkeltő dioxinnal fertőzött, holland és belga származású disznóhús, állítja a Sertésszövetség elnöke. A főállatorvos helyettese szerint viszont hivatalos adatok szerint nem kerültek Magyarországra olcsó táppal fertőzött sertések.*

Még akkor is érdemesebb a magyar húsárut választani, ha az import sokszor olcsóbb, vélekedik Sákán Antal, a Sertésszövetség elnöke. Osztja álláspontját Király Andorné háziasszony. 

- Én csakis a bevált húsboltban vásárolok - szögezte le Királyné. - Az sem érdekel, ha máshol olcsóbban adják, mert évek óta ugyanoda járok. 





​A háziasszonyok aggodalma nem alaptalan: Sákán Antal szerint tízezrével érkeznek Hollandiából és Belgiumból olyan élő sertések Magyarországra, amelyeknek a húsa dioxint tartalmazhat az olcsó takarmány miatt. Belgiumban és Hollandiában 550 sertéstelepet vontak karantén alá, több távol-keleti ország betiltotta a belga importot. A dioxin nagy mennyiségben rákkeltő, de kevés is rendkívül ártalmas. Magyarországot EU-szabályok kötelezik az áru átvételére, ha a küldő ország szavatolja a minőséget. A Földművelésügyi és Vidékfejlesztési Minisztérium főállotorvos-helyettese, dr. Bognár Lajos nem osztja Sákán és a háziasszonyok aggodalmát.

- Adatokat gyűjtöttünk az érintett holland illetve belga, és a magyar fogadó hústelepektől, amiből kiderül: nem érkezett hazánkba dioxinnal fertőzött hús - jelentette ki Bognár. - Hollandiában és Belgiumban kezdik feloldani a karantént. A hazai hatóságok egyébként szúrópróbaszerűen ellenőrzik a telepeket és a vágóhidakat. 

Aki el akarja kerülni a fertőzött húst, vegyen magyar származásút, tanácsolja a Sertésszövetség elnöke, de azt ő sem tudta megmondani, hogyan ellenőrizheti ezt egy háziasszony. A húsok eredetéről az árus kérésre információval szolgál, de eredetigazolást nem köteles bemutatni. Danks Emese, a Tesco szóvivője lapunk kérdésére kijelentette: az üzletlánc polcain is kizárólag magyar húsok vannak. A csomagolt húsokra rá is írják, honnan származik, de a kimértet illetően csak az ő szavahihetősége a biztosíték.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 9)

Erdekes mert ezt tegnap olvastam !


> Vizsgálják a hernádcécei döghús-kereskedelmet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 14)

*Beidézték tanúnak a két éve halott drogost*

Sokkot kaptak annak a göteborgi fiúnak a szülei, akit két évvel elhalálozása után tanúnak citáltak be a helyi bíróságra. A fiatalembert, mint kiderült, egy kábítószer-csempészeti ügyben akarták kihallgatni - a fiú azonban már 2004-ben meghalt heroin-túladagolásban. A bíróságra az adott időpontban az elhunyt helyett apja érkezett meg, hogy bejelentse a tévedést, a jogászok azonban még csak hitelt sem adtak elsőre a szavainak, mert azt hitték, a férfi gyermekét fedezi. A tragikus eset az anyát olyannyira megrázta, hogy idegösszeomlása miatt kórházban kötött ki. A halott fiú szülei felháborítónak találják ezt a gondatlanságot, és azt fontolgatják, hogy pert indítanak a bíróság tagjai ellen.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 14)

*Meghalt a kórházban a rossz gyógyszert kapott nő*

Egy másik beteg gyógyszerét kapta meg az 51 éves Barbara Maguire a glasgowi kórházban. A brit nőt gyomorpanaszokkal vitték be az egészségügyi intézménybe, ahol rögtön ágyba fektették. Az asszony azonban egy félreértés miatt annak a nőnek a gyógyszereit kapta meg, aki őelőtte abban az ágyban feküdt. Barbara egy nappal később elhunyt. Társa, Bryan, nem érti, hogyan történhetett meg ekkora tévedés. Ugyanebben a kórházban halálos adag sugárzást adtak be egy agydaganatos kislánynak. A 15 éves Lisa Norris nem élte túl a kezelést.


----------



## platon (2006 Február 14)

*Lehangoló a pénisznagyobbító műtétek eredménye*

A spameknek köszönhetően az operációk közül talán a pénisznagyobbítást övezi a legtöbb találgatás. A rejtélyeknek azonban egyszer s mindenkorra vége. Az amerikai kutatók ugyanis kikérdezték azokat a férfiakat, akik ilyen beavatkozáson estek át. Az eredmény több mint lehangoló: az operáltak döntő többsége csöppet sem elégedett az "új" szerszámmal. (Reuters)


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

*Felnyalatta a padlót diákjaival a tanárnő*

Egy orosz tanárnő két év börtönt is kaphat, ha bebizonyosodik, hogy felnyalatta diákjaival az osztályterem padlóját. Irina Gorovát felfüggesztették tanári állásából, mert az osztály fiú tanulóit arra kényszerítette, hogy a padlót addig nyalják, míg teljesen tiszta nem lesz. Anna K., az egyik 10 éves fiú édesanyja arról panaszkodott, hogy fia sírva és remegve ment haza az iskolából. A 35 éves tanárnő magtagadta a nyilatkozatot az ügyben, de kollégái azzal védik, hogy a diákok csak kitalálták az egészet, hogy eltereljék szüleik figyelmét a rossz osztályzataikról.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

*Összekeverte a halottakat a temető*

Egy szerb temetőigazgató ellen vádat emeltek, mert olyan ember temetését szervezte meg, aki még nem halt meg. A tévedést csak akkor fedezték fel, amikor a koporsót már földbe helyezték. A Topalovich család Novi Sadból felhívta a hozzátartozókat, hogy értesítsék őket a a 84 éves Bogoljub Topalovich haláláról. A végzetes hibára akkor derült fény, amikor a halottnak hitt férfi felhívta mobilján az éppen a temetésén tartózkodó lányát, hogy miért nem ment be hozzá senki a kórházba.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

*Ceruzát tolt a péniszébe*

Egy szerb férfinak sürgős sebészeti beavatkozásra volt szüksége, miután egy ceruzát dugott hímvesszőjébe, hogy mereven tartsa szex közben. A belgrádi illetőségű Zejko Tupic csak annyit mondott az orvosnak, hogy merevedési erekciós zavarai voltak, ezért határozott úgy a férfi az első randi előtt, hogy egy vékony ceruzát vezet péniszébe. A szerelmi együttlét azonban rövid idő múlva félbeszakadt, mert a ceruza elmozdult és belefúródott Tupic húgyhólyagjába. Dr. Aleksandar Milosevic a belgrádi Zvezdara hospital urológusa sikeresen eltávolította a bajt okozó íróeszközt, és elmondta, hogy a páciens nem közölte velük, mi történt valójában, de a röntgen rávilágított az igazságra. Tupic azzal védekezett, hogy nem ismerte a viagrát, de belátta, hogy a jövőben inkább tablettákkal, mint ceruzákkal kísérletezik.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 15)

*3 napig élt egy sírgödörben*

Egy japán nő eltemettette magát egy gödörbe három napra, Indiában, mert úgy gondolta, ezzel jobbá teszi a világot. Yogmata Japaki 72 órán keresztül étel és víz nélkül tartózkodott csaknem öt méter mélyen a föld alatt, Gwaliorban, azért, hogy békét hozzon a világnak. Madhya Pradeshnek a legutóbbi pakisztáni és kashmiri földrengés adta az ötletet - adta hírül az Asian News International. Amíg a buddhista nő a gödörben meditált, társai fölötte imákat kántáltak. Pilot Baba, a hindu közösség egyik tagja, aki tanúja volt az eseménynek azt mondta: a lélek és a test megtisztult ezáltal.


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 15)

Ez a cerka, nem az a cerka.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 16)

*Kiskorú lánnyal pornóztak a rendőrök*

A romániai Szucsaván (Suceava) eljárás indult két román rendőr ellen, akik nem csak hogy mellékállásban pornóztak, de egy kiskorút is bevettek a "buliba". A rendőrök házikészítésű pornó-filmekben szerepeltek, néhol a hatás kedvéért még egyenruhájukat is használták jelmeznek. A húszas éveikben járó fiatalemberek a női szerepre egy kiskorú, 17 éves lányt szerződtettek. A csapat véletlenül bukott le: a két merész rendőr egyik kollégája fedezte fel a videokazettát egy barátja gyűjteményében. A fiatalemberek a szolgálati etika megszegése miatt csak pénzbüntetést kaptak volna, ám kiskorú bevonása miatt akár többéves börtönbüntetéssel járhat.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

Hahaha hat meg ilyet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 14)

Zeneletöltő oldalakat pereltek be Franciaországban 
2006. március 13. 22:43, Hétfő - Berta Sándor 

Az elmúlt hetek történéseit tekintve könnyen azt gondolhatná bárki, hogy jelenleg teljes a zűrzavar francia zeneiparban. Azonban alig néhány nap telt el a globális licenc végleges leszavazása óta, egy zenei szerzői jogvédő szervezet máris akcióba kezdett több letöltőportál ellen. 

A Société de perception et de distribution des droits des artistes interpretés (Spedidam) nevű francia jogvédő szervezet több zenei portált is beperelt. A vád ellenük egységesen az, hogy az adott oldalak a zeneszámokat a szerzők beleegyezése nélkül kínálják letöltésre vagy eladásra. A beperelt weboldalak között van az iTunes, a Virgin Mega, a Fnac Music, az OD2, az e-Compil és a Sony Connect. A Spedidam első lépésként összesen 3,5 millió euró kártérítést követel a hat portáltól. 

Guillem Querzola, a francia szerzői jogvédő szervezet ügyvédje szerint a zenészek ugyan megkapják a felvételek készítésekor az őket megillető honoráriumot, azonban csak kevés oldal értesíti őket akkor, ha felveszi dalukat a kínálatba. Így mivel nem értesítik őket, az illető nem is tudja, hogy az adott művéből hányat adtak el vagy töltöttek le és értelemszerűen nem is részesül ezekből a bevételekből. A Spedidam tehát ezekben a perekben nem az ismert zenészek érdekeit képviseli, hanem azokét, akik egy egy felvétel elkészítésében háttéremberként részt vesznek. Az már egy más kérdés, hogy a jogvédő szervezet miért nem az összes előadóért száll síkra? 

Ugyanakkor az is sokat elárul az ügyről, hogy csupán a Spedidam perelte be a hat oldalt, a többi francia zenei szerzői jogvédő szervezet, így például az SCPP, az SPPF, az UPFI vagyis a Független Lemezkiadók Szervezete és Francia Zenei Ipari Szövetség nem csatlakozott a beadványhoz. A perek azért is érdekesek, mert néhány nappal ezelőtt még javában dúlt a vita arról, hogy legalizálják-e a fájlcserélő rendszereket Franciaországban. A Francia Nemzetgyűlés elvetette a javaslatot, a Spedidam pedig - szimbolikusan és valóságosan is - támadásba lendült a legális zeneletöltő oldalak ellen. Néhány nap alatt tehát nagyot fordult a világ gallföldön...


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 19)

*Megkívánta a halott nőt*

Halott nővel szexelt egy férfi Forsyth megyében (USA). Parker Clayton Ward-ot egytől tíz évig terjedő szabadságvesztésre ítélhetik, ha bebizonyosodik a nekrofília vádja. A nő haláláról maga a vádlott értesítette a rendőrséget, akik gyanúsnak találták a halott testhelyzetét, valamint azt is, hogy gyógyszeres üvegek hevertek mellette. A kihallgatásnál a férfi elismerte, hogy szexelt a nővel, de azt állította, nem vette észre, hogy halott.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 19)

*Tom Cruise megeszi Katie méhlepényét*

*Tom Cruise továbbra is nyíltan beszél Katie Holmes-hoz fűződő kapcsolatáról a sajtóban. Először szexuális életüket teregette ki, majd bevallotta: a szülés után megeszi Katie méhlepényét.* 

A színész Diane Sawyer showműsorában arról számolt be: imádja a szexet állapotos menyasszonyával.

- Kettőnk között különleges kapcsolat van, amely a terhességgel csak tovább fokozódott. Mielőtt elkezdenénk szexelni, elkezdünk beszélgetni, hiszen nincs annál szexisebb, mint amikor látom a meztelen, állapotos szerelmemet, de nem nyúlok hozzá. Amióta Katie terhes, csak jobban kívánom őt - mondta Cruise, aki a műsor után egy lapnak még ennél is bizarabb vallomást tett.






​- A szülés után megeszem Katie méhlepényét. Nagyon egészséges, tele van ásványi anyagokkal. Úgy érzem, ha megeszem, még közelebb kerülök hozzá és a kicsihez is - mondta Cruise, aki kijelentéseivel tovább mélyítette azokat a pletykákat, amelyek szerint homoszexuális és valójában csak érdekkapcsolatban él Holmes-szal. A sajtó szerint a férfi azért beszél annyit a szexuális életéről, hogy elterelje a figyelmet az igazságról.


----------



## andika (2006 Április 19)

Ez HÜlyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 19)

andika írta:


> Ez HÜlyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Lassan be kéne utalni a pszichiátriára ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 19)

*Félelmében eltűnt a szépségkirálynő*

*Amikor az elmúlt hét végén először rendezték meg a Miss Irak szépségversenyt, sokan annak a jelét látták benne, hogy normalizálódik az élet az arab országban. A valóság azonban rácáfolt: a szépségkirálynő visszaadta a koronát, és a halálos fenyegetések nyomán elmenekült az országból...*

A szélsőséges iszlám szervezetek a Koránnal ellentétesnek tartották, hogy a lányok bikiniben mutatkozzanak a nyilvánosság előtt. Ezért titokban, egy bagdadi éjszakai bárban került sor a rendezvényre, a húsz induló közül kilenc az utolsó pillanatban félelmében visszalépett. Irak szépe végül a 23 éves Tamar Goregian, a keresztény-örmény közösséghez tartozó lány lett. Az iszlám szélsőségesek azonban ennek ellenére a "hitetlenek királynőjének" nevezték, és halállal fenyegették meg.





​ A lány félelmében visszadta a koronát és Jordániába menekült. A cím így a második helyezettere szállt volna, de mind a két udvarhölgy - a második és harmadik helyezett - visszautasította. Így lett a negyedik keresztény Silva Sahagianból Irak szépe. A 23 éves lány felvette a szélsőségesek által odadobott kesztyüt: "a Los Angelesi Miss Univers döntöjében be akarom bizonyítani a világnak, hogy Irak nem csak a véres merényletek, hanem a tehetségek országa is. Nem hiszem, hogy az iszlám szélsőségesek bármit is tehetnének ez ellen." - így a lány, aki azóta rejtőzködni kényszerül...


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 19)

*Elvesztheti végtagjait a gyógykísérlet áldozata*

*London - Akár összes végtagját is elvesztheti az a londoni fiatalember, aki a legsúlyosabban károsodott az asztma elleni szer tesztelése során - írja a brit News of the World.*

Ryan Wilsonnak (20) először a feje dagadt föl, most, miután magához tért, ujjai kezdtek elüszkösödni. A legrosszabb esetben sorra amputálni kell a végtagjait is. Orvosai azon csodálkoznak, hogy egyáltalán még életben van. 

- Amikor felébredtem a háromhetes eszméletlen állapotból, azt láttam, hogy összezsugorodtak az ujjaim, és teljesen el vannak feketedve - mondta a magazin újságírójának Wilson. - A nagylábujjam fele már elhalt, csupán idő kérdése, mikor kerül sorra a többi. 

A fiatal férfi alig 800 ezer forintnyi összeget kapott volna a gyógyszerkísérletet követően.


----------



## platon (2006 Április 19)

Lecsatolta a műlábát, és hozzávágta a rendőrhöz2006. Április 19., Szerda, 15:08:00



*Háromszáz eurós felfüggesztett pénzbüntetésre ítélte a caeni bíróság azt a féllábú férfit, aki az intézkedő csendőrök képébe vágta lábprotézisét.*



A csattanós érvet azért vetette be az alperes, mert a csendőrök büntetőcédulát helyeztek kocsija ablakába, az ugyanis egy mozgássérültek számára fenntartott parkolóhelyen állt, ablakában viszont nem volt ott a jogosultságot jelző, kötelező matrica. A helyszínre érkező autótulajdonos indulatos szóváltásba keveredett a hatóság képviselőivel, majd a vita hevében letolta nadrágját, lekapcsolta műlábát, és az egyik csendőr arcába hajította a tárgyi bizonyítékot. A francia bíróság méltányosságból egyelőre nem kívánja behajtani a büntetést.
A műláb mint tárgyi bizonyíték most bünjel?


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 25)

*Vécédeszkához ragadt egy 3 éves gyerek*

Horror történet lett a tekepályára tett látogatás egy hároméves kislány számára, mert a vécédeszkához ragadt, amit vandálok pillanatragasztóval kentek be. A gyerek édesanyja azon még külön felháborodott, hogy a mozgássérült vécében tették ezt, amit ő azért használt, hogy elférjen a babakocsival. Az anya megpróbálta levenni kislányát az ülőkéről, de nem vette észre, hogy odaragadt, ezért a gyereket ordítása ellenére letépte a bőrével együtt. A tekepálya üzemeltetője kamerák elhelyezését helyezte kilátásba.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Április 25)

*Háromszáz forint lesz nyáron egy liter benzin*

*Holnap ismét nyolc forinttal drágul a benzin, hat forinttal a gázolaj. A szakértők szerint még a nyáron átlépi a 300 forintot a 95-ös benzin literenkénti ára. Az ok a megemelkedett nyersolajár mellett a közelgő turistaszezon és Irán új atomenergia politikája. A dráguló benzin a szakemberek szerint legalább húsz százalékkal növeli a szállítási költségeket, ami "húzza magával" az élelmiszerek árakat.*

Tegnap jelentette be a MOL az újabb áremelést, hozzátéve: a 95-ös benzin átlagos ára 285 forint lesz szerdától, de kutanként 10 forintos eltérés is elképzelhető. Pedig tegnap éppen olcsóbb lett a kőolaj hordónkénti ára. Európában és az Egyesült Államokban is tartja magát a benzin 270-280 forint között, és további áremelést jósolnak a szakemberek. 

- Ennek ellenére nem esett vissza a tankolási kedv az elmúlt hónapokban - mondta lapunknak Bacsur György, a Mol RT. szóvivője. - Az árakat sajnos a világpiac határozza meg, ez ellen nem tudunk tenni.
A cég pedig jelentős nyereségéről sem fog lemondani, tesszük hozzá. Tankolni pedig kell, ha már a kocsi megvan.

- Már csak mosolygok az áremelésen - mondta lapunknak Bálint Éva, miközben egy fővárosi MOL-kútnál tankolt. -Szerencsére céges autóval közlekedem. Ha a sajátommal kellene munkába járnom, akkor már régen letettem volna az autóm. Hetente autózok el egy teli tank 95-ös benzint.

- Általános tapasztalatom, hogy manapság bármelyik kúthoz is menjek, nincs eléggé megszűrve az üzemanyag - panaszkodott Nagy Sándor Debrecenben. - Többször eldugult már a tank emiatt. Ezért mostanában olyan kutakhoz járok, ahol eleve 10 forinttal olcsóbb literje.

- Én meg vagyok elégedve az üzemanyag minőségével, de az árával a legkevésbé sem - mondta Csordás Sándorné egy debreceni MOL-kutat használva. -Sokkal többet szeretnék autózni, kirándulni, mint amennyit megengedhetek maganak. A drágaság sajnos mostanában otthon tart.

-Mit tegyek? - kérdően tárta szét karjait, az árakat nézve Tóth Péter Budapesten egy JET-kútnál. - Már a kutak között is csak pár forintos eltérés van, így annál tankolok, amelyik útba esik - tette hozzá. - Mi autósok patthelyzetben vagyunk, mert közlekedni kell és vízzel nem megy! Kiszámoltam, hogy a tömegközlekedés sem olcsóbb, és több időmbe is kerül az utazgatás, így tankolok, amíg bírok.
Kecskeméten, a Halasi úton lévő Tiko benzinkutat üzemeltető Kft ügyvezetője, Tímár József szerint rettenetesen drága ma Magyarországon az üzemanyag.

- Ráadásul egyre gyakrabban fordul elő, hogy 500 vagy ezer forintért vásárolnak üzemanyagot az autósok. Egyre több cég hitelbe vásárol, így magunk is tapasztaljuk, hogy milyen óriási mértéket öltött a körbetartozás. Egyébként mi akkor is 10 forint körüli összeget kerestünk egy liter üzemanyagon, amikor nettó 150 forint volt az ára, és most is csak tíz forint az árrésünk.

- Biztos, hogy nem fog beavatkozni a kormány a benzinárképzésbe, hiába drágul az üzemanyag folyamatosan - mondta lapunknak Tóth Judit, a Gazdasági és közlekedési minisztérium szóvívője. 
A lapunk által megkérdezett elemzők szerint a világpiac továbbra is feszült, a spekulációt támogatja, hogy Irán a nemzetközi szankciófenyegetések ellenére ragaszkodik atomenergia-programjához. 

-A világ olajtermelői és fogyasztói egyetértenek abban, hogy a hordónkénti 75 dolláros olajár mindenkinek rossz. Arról azonban már megoszlanak a vélemények, hogy miként lehetne letörni az energiahordozó magas árát - mondta Jázmin Szabolcs közgazdász. 

A hazai szakemberek úgy látják, csak akkor lehet gátat vetni a mostani drágulásnak, ha minél előbb áttérünk itthon a biodízel gyártásra. 

-Magyarországon egyébként is gondokkal küzd a mezőgazdaság, ezért érdemes lenne minél több helyen biodízelt előállítani - vélekedett Horváth Pál független gazdaságkutató.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 25)

*Ti is Pavlov kutyuskái vagytok? 
Avagy: Miért veszünk be minden csontot?* 

*Tudják, úgy van ez: mint ama viccben, amikor a halak Isten létezéséről meditálnak. Végül megegyeznek abban, hogy biztos lennie kell egy felsőbb hatalomnak, hiszen ki más dobná be minden nap a tubifexet az akváriumba.* 


Még jócskán ott virított a tojáshéj a hátsó felemen, amikor mini-állatkísérletekbe kezdtem húgom segedelmével. Önkéntes kísérleti alanyainkká házi kedvenceink szegődtek: kutyáink, macskáink és hörcsögeink. 

Példának okáért első macskánkat leteszteltük, hogy egy kis farokhúzással rásegítve vajon át tudja-e magát préselni a kerítés alatt. 

Később arra voltunk kíváncsiak, hogy igaz-e az a mítosz, hogy a cicák nem szeretik a fürdetést. Nem szerették... 

Végül megszemléltük, hogy egy hörcsög miként rágja át magát a Magyar Értelmező Kéziszótáron. 

Rögtön leszögezem, hogy a Greenpeace tagjai egyetlen esetben sem láncolták magukat a kerítésünkhöz, tiltakozásuk jeléül, és egyetlen zöld szervezet sem jelentett fel bennünket állatkínzásért. 

De ez a gyerekkor volt. 

Mégis, mintha többségünk itt felejtette volna magát. Csak most éppen mi magunk vagyunk a kísérleti alanyok, kedves Pavlov kutyatársaim! Ráadásul még fizetünk is a kísérletvezetőinknek. 

Sokszor az a furcsa érzésem támad, mintha egy láthatatlan Kéz mindannyiunkat egy jól álcázott, hatalmas kísérleti laborba helyezett volna, hogy aztán egy csábítónak tűnő falat kedvéért már egy csengőszó is nyáladzásra késztessen bennünket. 

Hiszen mára már bebizonyosodott, hogy kellő kondicionálás után az életünket el sem tudjuk képzelni egy halom kísérleti csont és csengőszó nélkül: 

Az üdítőnk fabatkát sem ér guargumi nélkül. 

A joghurtot csak akkor vesszük meg, ha biztosítanak róla, hogy van benne Bifidus Essensis. 

A gyerekeink nem nőhetnek fel zenélő bili nélkül, amiből ráadásul, ha kettőt veszünk rögtön, akkor nyereménysorsoláson vehetünk részt. 

A férjeinknek csak olyan dezodort választunk, amitől biztos, hogy izmosabb, csábítóbb és szexuálisan aktívabb lesz. 

És persze, ha még nem hallották volna, nemrég találták fel a Multifunkcionális Bogyót, amitől kreatívabb, sikeresebb és fittebb lehet minden nő. Most akciós! 

Tudják, úgy van ez: mint ama viccben, amikor a halak Isten létezéséről meditálnak. Végül megegyeznek abban, hogy biztos lennie kell egy felsőbb hatalomnak, hiszen ki más dobná be minden nap a tubifexet az akváriumba. 

Nos, nekünk ki dobja be a tubifexet? És azon már elgondolkodtak, hogy mi lenne, ha a halak rájönnének: mást is ehetnének? 

Menekülés a szabadságtól! - írja Eric Fromm abban a könyvében, amelyben arról elmélkedik, milyen az, amikor átadjuk a felelősséget, a hatalmat másoknak. A sorsnak, a politikusoknak, a főnöknek. A fogyasztói társadalomnak. 

Nota bene: Ma van a kísérleti állatok világnapja! 

Kiss Virág


----------



## platon (2006 Április 25)

Miközben írok, néha megsimogatom az asztal alatt heverő két kutyát, Lurkót, a szálkásszőrű tacsit és Asát a golden retrivert. Nagyon sok erőt kapok tőlük. Te sem nyavalyogj, hogy lakásban a te létformád szűkös jövedelmed mellett nem lehet állatot tartani. Lehet. Inkább az nem lehet, hogy az életedből kimaradjon valami igazán tiszta érzelem, töretlen jóindúlat és ragaszkodás. Azok az örömgyilkosok, akik mindig valami objektív akadályra hívatkoznak, amikor mosolyogniuk kellene.
Idézet egy Plinszky-versből:

Légy hát, akár az állatok
Oly nyersen szép és tiszta
Bátran figyelj, mint ők figyelnek
Kegyetlen titkaikra.

Ne legyünk közömbösek a körülöttünk zajló társadalmi események iránt, de legyünk valóban demokraták. Önálló gondolatokkal, ítéljünk reálisan. Nefogadjunk el előre mások által megrágott, megemésztett gondolatokat sem. Érzelmeink is maradjanak tiszták.

Idézet: Popper Péter írásaiból.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 6)

*Újra hallatott magáról Richard Lynn, aki tavaly azzal vonta magára a figyelmet, hogy állította: a férfiak intelligensebbek a nőknél. Ezúttal azt tárta fel, hogy a németek a legintelligensebbek Európában.* 

Az Ulster egyetemén tanító Lynn felmérése szerint a németek intelligenciahányadosa átlag 107, s ezzel egy hajszállal megelőzik a hollandokat (107) és a lengyeleket (106. 

Az első három után sorrendben következnek a svédek (104) és az olaszok (102). Ami az angolokat illeti, ők a százas IQ-val ugyan elmaradnak ugyan az élcsoport mögött, de még mindig okosabbak a franciáknál (94). Végül sorrendben az utolsók a románok, a törökök és a szerbek. 

A tanulmány készítője, Richard Lynn szerint Észak- és Közép-Európa éghajlatának köszönhető a sorrend, ugyanis - véli - a hűvösebb klíma hatására nagyobbra nő az ott élők agyveleje. Lynn szerint ez a feltevés magyarázza azt is, hogy a britek a történelemben sorra legyőzték a franciákat, törvényszerű ugyanis, hogy a katonai győzelem a nagyobb IQ-val bíró táboré. Kivéve, ha - mint a második világháborúban a németek esetében -, ha az illető nép hadserege jelentős számbeli kisebbségben van - tette hozzá Lynn. 

A professzor tavaly a lapok címoldalára került azzal a tanulmányával, amely szerint a férfiak IQ-ja átlagosan öt ponttal magasabb a nőkénél. 



MTI.


----------



## platon (2006 Május 6)

Hajléktalanok milliárdos „sikerdíja”
2006-05-06 09:38:22














Egy multina- cionális műszergyártó cég hajléktalanok nevére alapított cégeken keresztül mintegy másfél milliárd forint sikerdíjat vett fel.





Sikeres közbeszerzési pályázatok után mintegy másfél milliárd forint sikerdíjat vett fel egy orvosi műszerek gyártásával foglalkozó cég hajléktalanok nevére alapított cégeken keresztül. A hajléktalanoknak hetente pár ezer forintot fizettek azért, hogy milliós összegeket vegyenek fel és a pénzt átadják a fõszervezõnek. Horváczy Emese, a Nemzeti Nyomozó Iroda (NNYI) szóvivõje megerősítette: sikkasztás gyanújával valóban nyomoznak egy ügyben, amelyben hajléktalanok nevére alapított fiktív cégek közbeiktatásával 1,4 milliárd forintot vettek fel. A NNYI körözést adott ki a 38 éves Schrödl András Zoltán ellen. A férfit azzal gyanúsítják, hogy a fiktív cégek bankszámlájára utalt pénzt leemeltette a hajléktalanokkal, majd ezzel „sajátjaként rendelkezett”. Ezek a tranzakciók 2001-tõl zajlottak – mondta Horváczy Emese. Az egyik hajléktalan nyilatkozott is az ügyben. Baráth László elmondta: a nevére alapított Euroaction nevû cégen keresztül néhány év alatt több mint 100 millió forint folyt át. A férfinak és társainak néha üres nyomtatványokat kellett aláírniuk. Baráth László feladata éveken át az volt, hogy bemenjen a bankba, s alkalmanként 1,5–2 millió forint közötti öszszeget vegyen fel. A szervezõ ilyenkor tiszta ruhát is hozott a hajléktalannak. A fizetség ezért kezdetben háromezer forint volt, Baráth László késõbb ötezret kapott.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 15)

Baratnok kontra baratok 

N&otilde;k: 
A feleség nem tölti otthon az éjszakát. Másnap reggel azt 
mondja a férjének, hogy az egyik barátn&otilde;jénél éjszakázott. 
A férj felhív a legjobb barátn&otilde;k közül 10-et, de egyikük sem 
igazolja az állítást. 
Ciki... 

Férfiak: 
A férj nem tölti otthon az éjszakát. Másnap reggel azt mondja 
a feleségének, hogy az egyik haverjánál éjszakázott. A feleség 
felhív a legjobb haverok közül 10-et, ebb&otilde;l 5 igazolja az éjszakát, 
a másik öt pedig szilárdan állítja, hogy még mindig ott van... 
_________________


----------



## platon (2006 Május 15)

*Óvodáskorú gyermek az egyetemen*

2006-05-15
Orvos kongresszusok szervezői hívják országszerte előadásokra azt a 6 éves kisfiút, akit családja most próbál bejuttatni az orvosi egyetemre Mexikóban.




Az ifjú professzorpalánta autodidakta módon vértezte fel magát eddigi tudásával. Szakterületének számít a csontritkulás, a cukorbaj és a vérszegénység, ezekbe a témákban kérik fel leginkább előadónak. 

A mexikói Orvosi állami Egyetem rektora azonban túl fiatalnak tartja ahhoz, hogy egyetemista legyen. 

Véleménye nem egyezik az édesanyáéval, aki állítja, hogy fiacskája 13 évesen már diplomás orvos lehet, és ezért megpróbálja bírósági határozattal bejuttatni gyermekét az orvosira. 

A gyermek kellően határozott: "Orvos akarok lenni, hogy gyógyíthassam az embereket!" - idézte a fiúcskát az UOL Noticias Populares című mexikói sajtóorgánum.

Jó pszichiáter lenne!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

*Megdugtad a feleségem?-játék házi sokkolóval* 

Kéjesen tervezzük a házibulit, ahol bevetjük ezt a potom 44 ausztrál dollárért megrendelhet&otilde;, ígéretes játékot. A készülék lényege, hogy egyfajta hazugságvizsgáló, ami – ha kamuzáson kapja a kezét beledugó delikvenst – az illet&otilde;t jól megüti árammal. Ez egy lehetséges gyenge pontja az egyébként nagyon jól hangzó fejlesztésnek: ha nem elég er&otilde;s az áramütés, oda az igazi feszültség. 

A házi hazugságvizsgáló a reklámszöveg szerint a féligazságokra is érzékeny: ötfokozatú skálán értékeli a hazugság mértékét és minél nagyobb a kamu, annál nagyobb az elektrosokk. A cucc társasjáték: a gépet körbe kell adni és minden játékos egy kényes kérdést tesz fel a soron következ&otilde;nek. Hahaha. 

A menet elején az áldozat beleteszi a kezét a gépbe, resetel, megnyomja az analyser gombot, mire a szerkenty&ucirc; csinál valami áltudományosat., aztán jön három egyszer&ucirc; bemelegít&otilde; kérdés, amire tuti igaz választ adunk, majd indulhat a sokkolás. Még hülyébb találmány az elektrosokkoló orosz rulett. :111:


----------



## platon (2006 Május 19)

*A Google Trends lerántotta a leplet a világ országainak érdeklődési köreiről, így fény derült végre arra is, kiket mi érdekel leginkább a szexből.*



Egyiptom, India és Törökország városaiból kerestek legtöbbször a szex szóra, nyelvek szempontjából a vietnámit szorosan követi az arab és a török, a legtöbb találat pedig Pakisztánból érkezett.
Az első tíz ország közül hét muszlim, amire több magyarázat is elképzelhető. Lehet a limitált angol nyelvű szókincs eredménye, így a szűkített kategóriák, a speciális szexuális érdeklődési körök helyett csak annyira futja: szex, míg a világ többi része célirányosan keres. De persze lehet, egész egyszerűen csak arról van szó, ezen országok és népek lakói szimplán ki vannak éhezve a meztelen testek látványára, és ezt a lehető legegyszerűbb és legegyértelműbb módon akarják csillapítani.
Manchester és Birmingham a világ leglelkesebb pornóvadász városai, a dobogósok mind angol nyelvterületekről kerültek ki, Dél-Afrika, Új-Zéland és Ausztrália áll az első három helyen. 
Általánosságban elmondhatjuk, hogy a mell népszerűbb a fenéknél, viszont az arabok között ez utóbbi kenterbe veri a melleket. Rejtély. Dél-Amerikát egyértelműen a homoszexualitás érdekli jobban a heteroszexualitásnál, az anál is itt a legnépszerűbb, a hetero-homo egyszerűsített keresőszavak esetén pedig Belgium és Hollandia lett a leghomóbb. 
Magyarországot úgy tűnik a fétis hozza lázba, itt a hatodik, fétis party-ban a második helyen állunk. A legnépszerűbb magyar szex és pornó keresőszavakról egyébként a websztárból lehetsz naprakész.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 24)

Volt sex az elöember és a csimpánz között? 

Egy érdekes cikk olvashato a Spiegel legujabb számában. 

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,416712,00.html 

Pikáns dologra bukkantak nemrég az ember és a csimpánz genjeit vizsgálo kutatok. 

A korábbi kutatásokbol tudjuk, hogy ember és a majom fejlödése ugy 8 millio éve elvált egymástol. 
A legujabb génvizsgálatok azonban arra utalnak, hogy ugy 2 millio évvel késöbb csak pároztak egymással, és pont ezekböl a "basztárdokbol" (Hybridekböl) fejlödtek ki a legügyesebb alanyok akiktöl ösein közvetlenül származnak.


----------



## platon (2006 Május 24)

Az interpretáció hihető. Ha a folyamatot veszem alapúl, az előember egyedei az időfolyamatában is visszajárt mindig a régi partnereihez. vannak akik ma is kedvelik az alacsonyabb rendű élőlényekkel való szexet. Van benne valami az ósi ösztönéletből. Darwin vajon mit szólna ma e teóriához. Nem csodálkoznék, ha valami pletyka lap írna a csimpi és gondozója szerelmi kapcsolatáról. Vajon ma az ügyes csimp. egyedek kiktől tanúlnak. Csányi Vilmos etologos is írta, hogy van még mit tanúlnunk az állatoktól. Majd a szexológusok is felkapják e hírre az okos hibrid fejüket.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 28)

*"Fekete Halál" fertőz Új Mexikóban* 
2006.05.27 08:46 Objektív Hírügynökség 

*Több, mint egy évtized óta ismét felbukkant a "Fekete Halálnak" nevezett bubópestis fertőzés az Egyesült Államok Új-Mexikó államában. Ez a betegség emberek millióival végzett Európában a 14. század közepén.* 


A bolhák vagy állatok által hordozott, és onnan az emberre átterjedő betegségben az elmúlt hét közepén vesztette életét egy amerikai nő az USA New Mexico államában, Bernalillo megyében. 

"Bernalillo megyében, és több északi megyében ebben az évben egyre több bejelentés érkezett szokatlan fertőzésekről. Tavaly négy ember vesztette életét pestises fertőzésben, ezek előtt pedig legutoljára 12 évvel ezelőtt halt meg egy gyerek Rio Arriba megyében a végzetes fertőzésben" - mondta Dr. Paul Ettestad, az Állami Népegészségügyi Szolgálat orvosa. 

A doktor aggodalmát fejezte ki a pestis megjelenése miatt, mivel az egyre melegebb éghajlat kedvez a fertőzést szállító bolhák és rágcsálók szaporodásának. 


Forras: Ma.hu


----------



## platon (2006 Május 28)

Sajnos a rég elfeledett járványos betegségek, a civilizált világban is újra előfordólnak. A leküzdöttnek vélt fertőző betegségek is gyakran, és váratlanúl megjelennek, ha a feltételek kedvezőek számukra. A kórokozók és ezek terjesztői ma is jelenvannak. Bolhák, tetvek, atkák, és vérszívó paraziták is alkalmazkodnak a változó körülményekhez. Európában a TBC újbóli terjedése keltett riadalmat, és bizonyos gyermekbetegségek, amelyeket, már leküzdöttnek véltek a szakemberek. Ime egy kiegésszítő hír.
*Felkészületlenek vagyunk a vírustámadások ellen*

2006. május 27., szombat 5:50  InfoRádió
*Az új fertőzések ellen harcoló antibiotikumok kifejlesztése lesz a XXI. századi gyógyszerkutatások fő iránya - mondta az InfoRádióban Hans-Jürgen Federsel nemzetközi hírű kutatóprofesszor, aki egy nemzetközi konferencia előtt nyilatkozott az InfoRádiónak. A professzor úgy véli: az elmúlt öt évben megjelent új fertőző betegségek védtelenné tették a mai embert.* 

if(!window.goAdverticum)document.write('');if(window.goAdverticum)goAdverticum.addZone(28960);http://ad.adverticum.net/click.prm?zona=28960​A fertőzések lesznek a XXI. században az emberiség legnagyobb ellenségei. Ennek ellenére a 90-es évek elején a gyógyszerkutatók úgy gondolták, hogy az antibiotikumok fejlesztése lezárható fejezet, a fő fertőzések ellen hatékony gyógyszerek jelentek meg, széles néptömegeket is jól tudtunk kezelni. 

"Én a penicillinszármazékok továbbfejlesztésében nagy részt vállaltam, és egyszer csak azt láttam, hogy a gyógyszerfejlesztés ezen a területen leállt, az egyetlen kivétel a tuberkolózis volt, a fejlődő országokban tapasztalt tömeges és halálos járványok miatt" - erről beszélt az InfoRádióban az a Svédországból érkezett gyógyszerkutató professzor, aki egy nemzetközi vegyészkonferencián tart előadást Magyarországon. 

Hans-Jürgen Federsel ugyanakkor megerősítette, hogy az elmúlt 5-10 évben új baktériumfajták jelentek meg, amelyekkel a gyógyszerkutatás nem tud még lépést tartani. 

A régi baktériumokról is elmondható, hogy közben alkalmazkodtak a megváltozott körülményekhez, és az ember védtelen lett velük szemben. 

A kutatóprofesszor rámutatott, hogy a világ vezető gyógyszerkutató helyein is heves viták vannak az antibiotikumok fejlesztésének újbóli szükségességéről, amit 5 éve még nem lehetett előre látni.

Újra nagy pénzeket kell az antibiotikumok fejlesztésére fordítani, ezt várja a társadalom is - fejtette ki a svéd professzor, aki szerint ez még akkor is így van, ha egy fertőzés adott esetben csupán kisebb embercsoportot ér el, ezáltal a gyógyszerfejlesztők pénze lassabban és kevésbé térül meg. 

A kutatások középpontjában a '90-es évektől a nagy civilizációs betegségek voltak, az elhízás, az infarktus, a szélütés, az Alzheimer-kór.

A vírusfertőzések elleni küzdelem még bonyolultabb - mondta végül Federsel professzor. 

Lényegében alig van hatóanyagunk a vírusokkal szemben, és még mindig nem értjük a vírusok működését eléggé, mert a kutatások eddig nem ezekre koncentráltak. 

"De tudomásul kell vennünk, hogy a környezetünk biológiája változik, a kutatók kénytelenek egy örökké mozgó célpontra lőni, de nincs más választásuk" - tette hozzá


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 30)

*Pedofil párt alakul Hollandiában* 

*Felebaráti Szeretet, Szabadság és Különbözőség néven a felnőttek és a gyermekek közötti szex legalizálásáért küzdő párt alakul Hollandiában. A párt szerint már a tizenkét éves gyermekeknek is engedélyezni kellene, hogy önkéntes alapon pornófilmekben vehessenek részt. *

A felnőttek és gyerekek közötti szex legalizálásáért fellépők csoportja pártot alapít Hollandiában - közölte az Algemeen Dagblad holland napilap. 

Az 1982-ben alapított Martijn nevű holland mozgalomból kinövő párt Felebaráti Szeretet, Szabadság és Különbözőség (NVD) néven részt kíván venni a 2007-es parlamenti választásokon. 

A párt alapítóinak szándéka, hogy elfogadtassák a pedofiliát a holland társadalommal. A szervezet szerint a fiatalkorúakkal folytatott szexuális kapcsolat törvényileg szabályozott alsó korhatárát a jelenlegi 16-ról 12 évre kellene csökkenteni vagy teljesen eltörölni. 

A mozgalom alapítói úgy vélik, a nevelés során meg kell ismertetni a gyerekeket a szexualitással, hiszen a tiltások csupán kíváncsivá teszik őket. 

A párt szóvivőjének a napilapban idézett álláspontja szerint engedélyezni kellene, hogy a tizenkettedik életévüket betöltött gyerekek önkéntes alapon pornófilmekben vehessenek részt, dohányozhassanak, alkoholt fogyaszthassanak és szavazhassanak a választásokon. 

Forras: Index.hu


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 30)

meg meg mit nem akarnak?
VAnnak olyan nep csoportok ahol 12 eveskorban ferjhez mennek es biologialilag kifejlodtek afrikaban indiaban stb.de europaban? Arra nem is gondolnak hogy a testi fejlettseg meg nem parosul a feleloseggel a felnottseggel 12 eves korban.
Felnott embereknek nem lehet dohanyozni sehol mamar, akkor a gyermek dohanyzast meg tamogatni kellenne?
Bunugy a vilagon minden fejlett orszagban a pedofilia, akkor hogy lehet partot alapitani es korteskedni. HA az en kezembe kerulne egy ilyen partaktivista ugy nyakon vagnam a rozsdas lavorommal hogy azt is elfelejteni hogy fiunak vagy lanynak szuletett.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Május 30)

Melitta írta:


> meg meg mit nem akarnak?
> VAnnak olyan nep csoportok ahol 12 eveskorban ferjhez mennek es biologialilag kifejlodtek afrikaban indiaban stb.de europaban? Arra nem is gondolnak hogy a testi fejlettseg meg nem parosul a feleloseggel a felnottseggel 12 eves korban.
> Felnott embereknek nem lehet dohanyozni sehol mamar, akkor a gyermek dohanyzast meg tamogatni kellenne?
> Bunugy a vilagon minden fejlett orszagban a pedofilia, akkor hogy lehet partot alapitani es korteskedni. HA az en kezembe kerulne egy ilyen partaktivista ugy nyakon vagnam a rozsdas lavorommal hogy azt is elfelejteni hogy fiunak vagy lanynak szuletett.


 
Melitta, a hollandok UltraLiberálisok.
Nálunk, nyíltan drogozni is lehet.......
Bár, ez a pedofil párt, engem is sokkolt. 
Ezt, ugyanis, nem feltételeztem volna a hollandokról ....
Na, nem is akarok oda költözni .... brrr ....


----------



## platon (2006 Május 30)

Forgószél!
Ultraliberálisok-e ezek a nyugdíjasok? Vagy csak felelőtlenek?
*Felelőtlen nyugdíjasszex (18+)*

*2006. május 29., hétfő, 13:44 | Utolsó módosítás: 2006. május 29., hétfő, 14:56*

*A fiatalok helyett most a nyugdíjasok szexuális egészségéért aggódnak Floridában.*



A Local6.com szerint az idősközösségben meglepő mértékben nőtt a szexuális úton előforduló betegségek gyakorisága. A helyi orvos több herpesz- és a papillomavírus által okozott fertőzést diagnosztizált a floridai nyugdíjasközösségben, mint korábban Miamiban.
Az orvosok mellett a betegeket is sokkolja a hír, mikor közlik velük a diagnózist, ráadásul nyolcvan év felettiek is vannak köztük. Az egyik helyi nyugdíjas arról számolt be, mióta itt él, felvirágzott a magánélete, soha életében annyi randevúja nem volt, mint az itt töltött idő alatt.
A szakemberek a Viagrát és a szexuális ismeretek hiányát teszik felelőssé. Ehhez jön a védekezés teljes hiánya, mivel nem kívánt terhességtől ebben a korban már nem kell tartani, így nincs ami útját állja a közösségben keringő fertőzéseknek.
[origo]


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 30)

*Túl kicsinek ítélt a bíró a börtönhöz egy elítéltet az Egyesült Államokban. Az 50 éves férfi 153 centi magas, és a bíró szerint ekkora termettel veszélyben lenne a börtönben. Ráadásul gyermek szexuális bántalmazása miatt kellene ülnie, amiért "harapnak" a rabtársak.* 

A bíró mindemiatt tíz év felfüggesztett börtönnel büntette, az első négy hónapban pedig elektronikus nyomkövetős megfigyelésre fogta. 

Mindezek tetejébe a férfinak élete végéig tilos kettesben lennie 18 év alatti személlyel, továbbá együtt élnie olyan nővel, akinek kiskorú gyereke van. 

MTI


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Május 30)

platon írta:


> Forgószél!
> Ultraliberálisok-e ezek a nyugdíjasok? Vagy csak felelőtlenek?
> *Felelőtlen nyugdíjasszex (18+)*
> 
> ...


 
Platon, mi köze az ultraliberalizmusnak a felnőttkori szexhez???:shock:
Attól, hogy valaki elmúlt 50-60, akkor már nem is élhet nemi életet????:shock:

Az, persze más kérdés, hogy esetleg fel kellene világosítani az időseket. Hiszen, rengeteg dolog, ami ma már evidens, az ő fiatalkorukban még nem is létezett. Pl. viagra ...

Szerintem, addig szexeljenek amíg jólesik nekik és éljenek boldogan hátra lévő életükben. Attól, hogy valaki idős, még nem halott és nem kell visszavonulnia.


----------



## platon (2006 Május 30)

Én is csupán kérdezem, hogy a hollandok ultraliberalizmusának, mi köze van a drogozáshoz, homoszexuálisok baromságaihoz?? /nem a melegek sommás elítélésére gondolok/
Szerinted minden abnormalitás, társadalmi deviancia a liberalzmushoz köthető? Nem az állami, törvényi tiltása, vagy megengedő volta ezek eredője. Nem kell ideológiákhoz kötni a devianciát. Papok között is ismert a pedofilia, a homoszexualitás, még sem az egyházi, vagy hitbeli motívumai a döntőek.
Muris lehetne anyugdíjasok szexuális felvilágosításának programja. A viagra használatát meg orvosuk, gyógyszerészük magyarázza el használatukat. Ki beszélt itt tiltásról? A szexualitás, a szexuális élet szabályai, gyakorlata keretei stb soktényezős vátozók függvénye. A felelőtlenség meg megelőzhető, minden korosztálynál?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 31)

*Lehet, hogy a túlzott alkoholfogyasztás akár vakságot is okozhat, viszont a mértékletes, de rendszeres vörösborfogyasztás megakadályozhatja a hallás károsodását. *

Amerikai kutatók szerint a vörösborral megelőzhető az idősebb korban kialakuló nagyothallás. A bor az antibiotikumok és a hangos zene által okozott károsodást is csökkenti. 

A bortermelők azonban nem ünnepelhetnek: számos terméknek van hasonló hatása, így többek között a zöld teának és az aszpirinnek- írja a 123.hu.. A hatást a vörösborban is jelen levő antioxidánsok fejtik ki, amelyek semlegesítik a belső fület károsító szabad gyököket. 

Stop!


----------



## Stirlitz (2006 Május 31)

csocsike írta:


> *Lehet, hogy a túlzott alkoholfogyasztás akár vakságot is okozhat*


 
Én ebben nem hiszek. Ha így volna, Magyarországon már régóta csak Braille-írásos címkékkel ellátott sört lehetne kapni.


----------



## platon (2006 Május 31)

*Jogaikat követelik a nagyszülők*

2006. május 31. 16:02

*Törvényváltoztatást követelnek a dán nagyszülők: szerintük a gyerekek érdeke előbbre való, mint a szülők döntése – és a maguk jogait is érvényesíteni szeretnék.*


A szülők jogait nem lehet a nagyszülőké elé helyezni, ha a gyerek érdekeiről van szó – állítja az Aktív Nagyszülők Dániai Szövetsége abban a tervezetben, amit a napokban nyújtottak be a koppenhágai Szociális Ügyek Minisztériumába. 






 





A nagyszülők törvényváltoztatást akarnak: szerintük a biológiai szülőknek a jelenlegi szabályok túlzott szabadságot adnak. A nagypapák és nagymamák azt helytelenítik, hogy sok szülő, aki vagy egészen korán átadta a gyermekét az előző generációnak, vagy a hatóságok helyezték át a nem megfelelő bánásmód miatt, visszakövetelheti a csemetét, ha megbánást mutat. 

A helyzettel azonban a felnőttek sokszor visszaélnek: a Szövetség listázta azt a sok száz esetet, amikor a nagyszülők által nevelt gyerekek visszakerültek a biológiai apához-anyához, és ennek tragédia lett a vége. A nagyszülők azt szeretnék elérni a törvény által, hogy az általuk nevelt unokákkal szemben ugyanolyan jogaik legyenek, mint a szülőknek. 

A minisztériumi szakértők még nem döntöttek az ügyben: szerintük nagyon kétélű a helyzet, és az effajta elhelyezési vitákban leginkább a kiskorúak járnak rosszul.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

*Lefoglalták a legnagyobb BitTorrent-szervert* 
június 2. péntek 15:20 
[Index] 

Világ legnagyobb BitTorrent Trackerje, a ThePirateBay.org nem elérhető, miután a svéd rendőrség egy razzia során lefoglalta a szervereket. Összesen három személyt vittek be kihallgatásra, jelentette be a stockholmi rendőrség. 

A ThePirateBay egyik szóvivője szerint a rendőrség lefoglalta a szervereket, és azt ellenőrzik, hogy eszközei voltak-e büntetendő cselekményeknek. Trackerként a ThePirateBay csupán indexálja a BitTorrent-hálózatban felkínált tartalmakat és tárolja a .torrent-fájlokat és az IP-számokat. Maga viszont nem tásol szerzői jogvédett tartalmakat. 

Korábban a nemzetközi kiadóvállalatok már eltávolíttattak több tracker- és keresőoldalt a BitTorrent-hálózatból.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 3)

*Nyolc levágott fej banándobozokban*




addToShelf("20060603irak","Nyolc levágott fej banándobozokban","/vilag/20060603irak.aspx?s=hk"); 
2006. június 03. 16:34
Utolsó módosítás: 2006. június 03. 16:37








 
Nyolc levágott emberfejet talált a rendőrség a Bagdadtól északra fekvő Baakúba közelében: közülük heten rokonok voltak, a nyolcadik pedig egy mecset imámja. 
A banándobozokba helyezett fejek mellett kis papírokon feliratok voltak, amelyekből kiderült, hogy egyikük Abdel-Azíz al-Mashadáni sejk, egy Bagdadhoz közeli szunnita mecset imámja. Az írás négy síita orvos és egy volt kormányzó meggyilkolásával vádolta a vallási vezetőt.
A hét rokon három héttel ezelőtt telefonhívást kapott, hogy egy hozzátartozójuk balesetet szenvedett, egy síita kórházban fekszik, és vérre van szüksége. Elindultak hozzá, s azóta senki sem látta őket. Sok más halotthoz hasonlóan e nyolc személy is a síita és szunnita felekezetek közötti háborúskodás áldozata lett.
Baakúba központjában szombaton fegyveresek rajtaütöttek egy rendőri ellenőrzőponton, hét rendőrt megöltek, és öt járókelőt megsebesítettek. A városban és környékén ezenkívül ma még öten vesztették életüket és ketten sebesültek meg merényletekben. E vallásilag vegyes lakosságú helyen gyakoriak a szunnita felkelők támadásai.
Bagdad északi részén három ember holttestét fogták ki a Tigris folyó vizéből, és egy szénné égett tetemre akadtak a főváros keleti részén. Négy további holttestet is találtak Bagdadban és kettőt a tőle délre fekvő Vahda településen. Az északi Mukdadíjában egy tízéves fiú meghalt és egy mentős megsebesült egy pokolgép robbanásában.
Irakban már mindennapossá vált, hogy tetemekre bukkan a rendőrség vagy a lakosság a felekezetközi erőszak fellángolása óta – ennek kezdetét az jelentette, hogy februárban elpusztítottak egy síita mauzóleumot a szunnita Szamarra városában, a fővárostól északra.




MTI


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 15)

*Június 4-én az amerikai New Jersey állam West Milford településének egyik kertjébe egy fekete medve a fára menekült a ház harcias macskája elől.* 

A kertbe tévedt fekete medvét a hétkilós nőstény macska tizenöt percig tartotta sakkban. Miután a medve a fáról leszökött, a karom nélküli (!) nőstény a szomszéd kert egyik fájára kergette fel. Végül a félénk birtokháborító csak akkor szabadult, amikor a macska tulajdonosa berendelte kedvencét a házba. 
A macskákkal ellentétben a medvék nem védik territóriumukat a betolakodók elől, és hatalmas területeket barangolnak be. 

Egy kifejlett fekete medve tömege 90-270 kilogramm, magassága pedig elérheti az 1,8 métert is. Étlapjukon főleg gyümölcs, méz, rovarok szerepelnek, de időnként jávorszarvas borjakat is leteríthetnek.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 15)

*Vízre kergették az elefántok a falut*

Több száz embert űztek vízre elefántok egy Bangladesi faluból. Az ormányosok állandóan megtámadták a települést, házakat döntöttek össze. A védekezés semmilyen módja nem volt eredményes, nem használt a máglyaláng, a trombitás tülkölés, vagy a petárdatűz, az elefántok nem rettentek meg semmitől. Mindezek után vagy 300 falusi úgy döntött, hogy inkább csónakokba száll és kiköltözik a falu melletti tóra. Mivel az elefántok rendre éjszaka támadtak, a vízlakó falusiak napközben néhány órára partra szállnak élelemért, és egyéb szükségletek elvégzéséért.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 16)

A feleség levágott feje kirepült a szélvédőn a baleset során2006. Június 16., Péntek, 11:36:00



*BOISE, Idaho - Egy férfi vezető súlyos autóbalesetet okozott, amikor nekihajtott egy vele szemben közlekedő járműnek, megölve annak sofőrjét és egyik gyermekét. Az esetre azonban az hívta fel leginkább a figyelmet, hogy az ütközéskor a szélvédőn a vezető feleségének levágott feje repült ki, és az úttesten landolt. A feleség teste viszont nem volt a kocsiban.*







Alofa Time (57)A halálos közúti baleset és a fej ügyében folytatott nyomozás a férfi otthonának garázsába vezetett, ahol megtalálták a 47 éves Theresa N. Time lefejezett holttestét. A férj, Alofa Time bevallotta a rendőröknek, hogy köze van feleségének halálához. A baleset előtt éppen egy boise-i járőr hajtott a férfi kocsija mögött egy forgalmas úton, aki azt vette észre, hogy a férfi kiszámíthatatlanul kezd vezetni, majd belekormányozza a járművét egy vele szemben közlekedő kocsiba. Time nem sérült meg a balesetben. A jövő hétre tervezik a boncolást, amely megállapítja majd a feleség halálának okát. Time-ot egyelőre két emberöléssel vádolják az autóbalesetben a másik járműben közlekedő vétlen anya, a 36 éves Samantha Nina Murphy és egyik gyermeke, a négyéves Jae Lynne Grimes halála miatt. A nő másik lánya is megsérült az ütközéskor, őt a boise-i kórházban ápolják. Állapota stabil.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 18)

Szerinem, adakozzunk :33: 



*Látszólag koldusbotra jutottak Magyarország vezető politikusai, a pártelnökök között kocsija például csak Orbán Viktornak van, nagyobb értékű ingósággal pedig egyetlen élvonalbeli honatya, vagy honanya sem rendelkezik. Legalább is vagyonbevallásuk szerint. *

A jelek szerint Orbánon kívül a pártelnöket abszolút nem érinti a most napvilágra került, horribilis mértékű gépkocsiadó-emelés: egyikőjüknek sincs ugyanis saját gépkocsija. 

Alföldi Albert feltehetőleg a hazai festmények szerelmese, bevallása szerint körülbelül 100 darab huszadik századi magyar piktura van a bírtokában. Vele ellentétben Kupper András a zenére esküszik. Ha el akar andalodni a muzsika szárnyain, akár két zongora közül is választhat. Több képviselő is jelezte, hogy nincs semmilyen gépjárműve. Lényegesen jobban áll náluk Hagyó Miklós, aki egy 1993-ban vásárolt Trabanton roboghat ügyeket intézni. Hagyó ezzel Demszky Gábort is megelőzi, mert a főpolgármester hiába mondhat a magáénak egy 1984-es VW Variantot, ha azon nincs rendszám. A kétkerekűekre esküszik az MSZP-be frissen átigazolt Mécs Imre, aki egy 48 köbcentiméteres Babetta nyergébe pattanhat. Kósa Lajos debreceni polgármester sem veti meg a motorokat, ő két autó mellett egy Suzuki robogót is bevallott. 


Kapolyi, a milliárdos 

Még minidg az MSZP-s Kapolyi László a parlament leggazdagabb képviselője, vagyonát a szakértők 4 milliárd forintot is meghaladó összegre teszik. A honatyának több mintegy 200 millió forintja van állampapírban, kötvényben befektetési és ingatlanalapokban valamint életbiztosításban. Havi 450 ezret keres az MTA tudmányos tanácsadójaként, 455-öt akadémiai tagként, a tulajdonában lévő System Colsulting vezérigazgatójaként, viszont csak 50 ezret kap. 

Dávid Ibolya, az MDF elnöke: 

Ingatlan: 113 négyzetméteres lakás fele, Bp. II. kerület, 150 négyzetméteres lakás fele, Bp. II. kerület, garázs 1/6-a, 90 négyzetméteres üdülő egyharmada, Zamárdi 
Ingóság: nincs 
Gépjármű: nincs 
Megtakarítás: nincs 
Tartozás: 13 millió forint hitel 
Egyéb bevétel: nincs 
Gazdasági érdekeltség: nincs 

Semjén Zsolt, a KDNP elnöke: 

Ingatlan: 123 négyzetméteres társasházi ingatlan fele, Bp. II. kerület 
524 négyzetméteres ingatlan, 70 négyzetméteres üdülővel, Balatonfenyves 
Ingóság: antik bútorok, rendjel gyűjtemény 
Gépjármű: nincs 
Megtakarítás: 1,5 millió forint 
Tartozás: nincs 
Egyéb bevétel: eseti rendszerességgel egyetemi vizsgáztatásért 30 ezer forint 
Gazdasági érdekeltség: nincs 

Kuncze Gábor, az SZDSZ elnöke: 

Ingatlan: 400 négyszögöles telek 2/3-a, 90 négyzetméteres lakóházzal, Balatonakarattya 
Ingóság: nincs 
Gépjármű: nincs 
Megtakarítás: 131 darab Mol részvény 
14,8 millió forint 
Tartozás: 18,5 millió forint 
Egyéb jövedelem: 265 ezer forint havonta pártelnökként 
Gazdasági érdekeltség: nincs 

Hiller István, az MSZP elnöke 

Ingatlan: 113nm VI. kerület Budapest négyötöde, 248 nm üdülőtelek és 32 nm üdülő fele Kővágóörs 
Ingóság: nincs 
Gépjármű: nincs 
Megtakarítás: 42 millió forint 2700 euro (736211 forint) 
Tartozás: nincs 
Jövedelem: havi 600 ezer forint MSZP elnökként, havi 1.2 millió forint miniszterként 
Gazdasági érdekeltség: nincs 

Orbán Viktor, a FIDESZ elnöke 

Ingatlan: 92+101 nm lakás fele XII. kerület 
Ingóság: nincs 
Gépjármű: VW Golf 
Megtakarítás: Számlán Lévai Anikóval összesen 4 millió forint 
Tartozás: 20 millió forint jelzáloghitel 
Jövedelem: havi 662 ezer forint Fidesz elnöki tiszteletdíj, 2703000 forint szerződés szerint a 20 év egy könyvben című írásért a Heti Válasz Könyvkiadótól 
Gazdasági érdekeltség: nincs 

Gyurcsány Ferenc miniszterelnök 

Ingatlan: 50 nm lakás Pápa 
Ingóság: nincs 
Gépjármű: nincs 
Megtakarítás: 2148288 forint folyószámlán, 360624 forint Dobrev Klárával közös számlán 
Jövedelem: havi 1 365 000 forint miniszterelnökként, 87 669 038 forint osztalék az Altus Rt.-től 
Gazdasági érdekeltség: Altus Rt. 100 százalék. Aldo Kft. 4.4 százalék, Ark Rt. 8.3 százalék


----------



## platon (2006 Június 18)

Szegények! ők az állam, a hírnév, a nép szolgái, s nem szabadok, sem tetteik, sem idejük, vágyik, sem vagyonukat illetően. Nem is tudom miért akarnak a nagy szegényégbe, szolgaságba törekedi?
Tenni kellene már szegény politikusaink érdekébe valamit! adakozzunk? felőlem övék lehetne a mennyek országa is.


> Ha ezt tudná szegény Terézanyu odaát!


----------



## platon (2006 Június 22)

Éljen a Magyar Bíróság!!! Brutális anyagyilkosságért 3,5 év börtön a rendőrnek!!!2006. Június 22., Csütörtök, 12:53:00



*Három és fél évnyi börtönbüntetésre ítélte a Fővárosi Ítélőtábla azt a Fejér megyei rendőrtisztet, aki különös kegyetlenséggel gyilkolta meg saját anyját - értesült a HavariaPress.*



Az ügy érdekessége, hogy a férfi ügyében első fokon háromszor is felmentő ítélet született, ám ezeket a határozatokat másodfokon minden alkalommal megszüntették. A korábban honvédtisztként is szolgált, pedagógusi képesítéssel is bíró férfit ezért csak a negyedik megismételt első fokú tárgyaláson ítélte tíz év fegyházra a Nógrád Megyei Bíróság, különös kegyetlenséggel elkövetett emberölésért. A döntést az ügyészség elfogadta, a vádlott és a védelem viszont fellebbezett, így került az ügy a Fővárosi Ítélőtáblára. Az ítélet szerint a most 50 éves, szolgálati nyugdíjban lévő rendőrtiszt labilis viszonyban volt az anyjával - aki nyugdíjazása előtt ugyancsak a rendőrségen szolgált, polgári alkalmazottként. Ennek ellenére egymással szomszédos lakásban laktak, s a férfi a végzetes napon - 1997. június 27-én - is az anyjánál ebédelt a szolgálati idő ebédszünetében. Ebéd közben azonban - az ítélet szerint - valamin összevesztek, ezért a tiszt egy nagyméretű kést ragadott, hátba szúrta vele anyját, majd még további 20 alkalommal vágta bele a kést. Az asszony a gégéjét és tüdejét ért szúrások miatt képtelen volt segítséget kérni, ám nem halt meg azonnal: haláltusája még 5-10 percig tarthatott. Az elkövető a tette után átöltözött, s a levetett véres ruháit az asszony lakásának egyik foteljében hagyta. Ebéd - illetve a vádirat szerinti gyilkosság - után a százados visszatért a dunaújvárosi kapitányságra, ahol a szolgálati idő végéig nyugodtan tovább dolgozott, sőt délután még egy munkahelyi mulatozáson is részt vett. Miután hazatért, felfedező tanúként jelentette be anyja halálát; ennek ellenére a gyanú hamar rá terelődött, ezért őrizetbe vették, és a Fejér Megyei Bíróság első, 1999-es felmentő ítéletéig előzetes letartóztatásba helyezték. A felmentő ítéletet másodfokon megszüntették, eljárási szabálytalanság miatt; másodjára ismét felmentette a férfit a megyei bíróság bizonyítottság hiánya miatt, de ezt is hatályon kívül helyezték. Harmadjára már a Fővárosi Bíróságra került az ügy: ott ugyancsak azt állapították meg, hogy nincs bizonyítva, miszerint a gyilkosságot a vádlott követte el, hiszen erre másnak is módja lett volna. Miután másodfokon ezt a harmadik ítéletet is hatályon kívül helyezték, az ügy a Nógrád Megyei Bíróságra került, ahol tavaly - majdnem nyolc évvel a történtek után - bűnösnek mondták ki a különös kegyetlenséggel elkövetett emberölésben. A vád azonban nem állt erős lábakon: a vádlott mindvégig következetesen tagadott (csak annyit ismert el, hogy a helyszínen talált ruhák az övéi voltak), a gyilkos szerszám nem került elő, a gyilkosságnak nem voltak szem- vagy fültanúi, s az egyéb tanúk vallomásai sem rendítették meg a vádlott védekezését. Az ügyészség emiatt nem is nyújtott be fellebbezést, míg a vádlott és védője fellebbezett. A Fővárosi Ítélőtáblán egy elmeszakértőt és egy pszichiátriai szakértőt hallgattak meg. A szakértők elmondták, hogy megállapításaik szerint a vádlott igen merev, túlkontrollált személyiség, ezért az önmagában nem bizonyíték a bűnösségére, hogy a gyilkossági helyszínelés idején nem mutatott gyászjelenségeket. Hosszasan vitatkozott a táblabíróság a szakértőkkelarról, hogy a szigorú és erőszakos természetű anya megyilkolása lehetett-e a férfi részéről úgynevezett rövidzárlati cselekmény. A szakértők szerint ezt teljes bizonyossággal sem megállapítani, sem kizárni nem lehet, hiszen a vádlott vallomása erre vonatkozóan nem adott elegendő információt. Az elítélt eddig már 34 hónapot előzetes letartóztatásban töltött, tehát már csak 8 hónapja van hátra; sőt jó magaviseletért akár másfél hónap múlva szabadulhat


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Június 23)

*Ikrei miatt rabolták el a terhes nőt, szülés után az utcára tették*

Elraboltak egy kilenc hónapos terhes mexikói nőt, majd elvitték császármetszéssel született ikreit, őt magát pedig kitették az utcára a mexikói La Pazban. Ana Valeria Sanchez elmondta, hogy ismeretlenek betuszkolták egy terepjáróba, az ország észak-nyugati részén található La Pazba vitték. Másnap császármetszést hajtottak végre rajta, az ikreit elrabolták, őt pedig kitették egy tengerparti sétányra, nem messze egy kórháztól. Az asszony, akit azonnal kezelésbe vettek az orvosok, elmondta, hogy fogva tartása alatt többször is hallott csecsemősírást.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Június 23)

*Halálba kergette kislányát a mocsai házaspár*

*Mocsa - Különös kegyetlenséggel ölte meg két és fél éves kislányát egy Mocsa melleti tanyán élő házaspár Komárom-Esztergom megyében.*

A Komárom-Esztergom Megyei Főügyészség vádiratot nyújtott be a házaspár ellen, különös kegyetlenséggel, 14 éven aluli személy sérelmére elkövetett emberölés bűntette miatt. 

A hatgyermekes anya kislányát születése után nem tudta ellátni, így nevelőszülőkhöz került. Családi állapotának rendeződése után mégis magához vette a már kétéves gyermeket a házaspár. 

A vádirat szerint naponta bántalmazták a kislányt a szülei, kézzel, bottal, illetve vízben áztatott törülközővel és papuccsal verték. Mivel nem volt még szobatiszta, büntetésül arra kényszerítették, hogy a székletét megegye és a széklettel szennyezett pelenkát a szájába nyomták. 

Nem találták megfelelőnek a mozgásfejlődését, ezért a picinek hosszú időn keresztül járkálnia, illetve szaladgálnia kellett és ha vonakodott, ismét bántalmazták. Megverték a gyermeket, ha személyi adatait nem tudta felsorolni, sőt gyakran "kapott" minden indok nélkül is. 

A kislány kórházba került 2005. október végén, ahol megállapították, hogy a teste tele van sérülésekkel, a jobb válla kificamodott, a könyöke törött. Bakteriális fertőzést kapott, a helyi gyulladást nem kezelték a szülők, a verések következtében a legyengült szervezet nem tudott megfelelően védekezni. 

A csöppség szervezetében kialakult gyulladásos reakció következtében egy általános vérmérgezési állapot lépett fel. Ez heveny keringési és légzési elégtelenséget okozott, így a kislány a kórházba szállítása után pár órával később elhunyt. 

A különös kegyetlenséggel elkövetett bűncselekmény életfogytiglani fegyházbüntetéssel is sújtható - tette hozzá Horváthné Varga Erzsébet.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 23)

Börtön fenyegeti a nőt, mert túl hangosan szeretkezett2006. Június 23., Péntek, 11:30:00



*Egy háromgyerekes brit anyuka, aki rendszeresen nem hagyta aludni szomszédait, mert túl hangosan szeretkezett viagrát használó barátjával, most figyelmeztetést kapott a kerületi bírótól, miszerint ha továbbra is így folytatja, börtön vár rá.*



A 35 éves Michelle Butterfield és barátja, Darren Clarke zajos nemi életére több, mint 400 panaszbejelentés érkezett. Alkalmanként akár hat órán keresztül tartó műsort voltak képesek rendezni, a szomszédok legnagyobb felháborodására. Stapley kerületi bíró egyenesen megmondta Butterfield-nek: szégyellje magát, amiért pokollá tette a szomszédai életét. Clark azt mondja, hogy a lármás hancúrozások akkor kezdődtek, amikor egy kerékpár-balesete után orvosa viagrát írt fel neki. Butterfield először azzal védte magát, hogy a szomszédok csak összefogtak ellene, és hogy a zajok nagy részét valójában a fia okozta. Kérőbb mégis beismert 78 alkalmat, amikor „nem helyénvalóan” viselkedett otthonában. A bíró döntése értelmében a nőnek abba kell hagynia a szomszédok nyugalmának zavarását, különben börtönbüntetésre számíthat.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 25)

*Feljelentette a prostit, mert nem dolgozott*
*2006. június 24. 06:52*





*A 36 éves Leslie Beach szerint a Victoria nevű prostituált kihasználta* 



if(!window.goAdverticum)document.write(''); if(window.goAdverticum)goAdverticum.addZone(25745); http://ad.adverticum.net/click.prm?zona=25745
Egy amerikai férfi kihívta a rendőrséget, mert az általa felfogadott prosti nem dolgozott meg a béréért, viszont nem is volt hajlandó visszafizetni a 40 dollárját.
A 36 éves Leslie Beach szerint a Victoria nevű prostituált kihasználta. 40 dollárért elvállalta, hogy szexuális szolgáltatást nyújt, fel is ment a férfi lakására, de az aktus elmaradt. A pénzt nem akarta visszaadni, viszont felkínálta, hogy ott marad éjszakára. Ez sem történt meg, mert elment.
Ekkor telefonált Beach a zsaruknak. Akiknek persze nem tudta megmondani, mi Victoria valódi neve, és hol találhatják. A rendőrök végül egyetlen dolgot tehettek: megbüntették a férfit prostituált igénybevételéért. Leslie Beach a 159 dolláros bírságot is kifizethette.
aqui.la / 123.hu


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 26)

A minap, varatlan meglepetes ert , emiljeim bontogatasa kozben. Egy kedves magyarorszagi tagtarsunk hivta fel a fgyelmet magara. Nem teszem kozze udvarias levelet, de a megszolitas magaval ragadta a fantaziamat. 
Te budos cigany- irta. Kicsit elgondolkodtam ezen a cizellalt lelkrol tanuskodo megszolitason. Valoban?
Lehet. Lehet , hogy tenyleg csak az vagyok? Es vajon miert? Ki az, aki ily tavolsagbol ily csalhatatlanul tud itelni? A level folytatasa elegge alpari, a magyar nyelv oly szines paletajanak minden arnyalata szerepel benne. Vajon mit kell egy ciganynak, egy zsidonak tennie, ahoz, hogy ne a szarmazasat vagjak a fejihez. Ugy tudom az ember nem tudja megvalogatni, hogy hova szuletik. Mitol lett a magyar nep enyivel felsobbrendu, hogy szabadon itelkezhet mas nemzetisegek folott? En nem szeretnek altalanositani, de eleg sok helyen talakozom hasonlo jellegu ledegradalo nyilatkozatokkal. Vajon meg meddig? En nem allitom, hogy a ciganyok vag a zsidok angyalok , de a magyarsag sorai kozott is megtalajuk a ferges almat. Ha itt canadaban bemutatkozom mint magyar, rogton megkerdezik, hogy tudsz e hegedulni. Ez kb harom napja tortent egy szallodai munkafelvetelin. Amikor elhagytam az orszagot meg 85-ben , austriaban sok helyen lattam tablat az uzletek kirakataban Magyar ne lopj. Es nem a ciganyokrol volt szo. Miert szurom a szemit ennek a kedves magyar fiatalembernek, aki othon el? Milyen meszire kell meg mennem, hogy ne keljen ilyesmivel talakoznom? Vagy a regi amerikai mondas szerint, csak a halott cigany a jo cigany?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 26)

:shock: Igazan elkeserito,az ilyen megnyilvanulas. A Penna a kezedben van torold ki veglegesen nem csak az emailedbol de innen is.
Azt hiszem eleg sokan vagyunk es nem volt sok gond talan a felkezemen megtudom szamolni azokat az embereket akikkel hasonlo gond volt, es megvaltunk.
Merem allitani itt a tagsag elfogadta egymast ,senkitol nem kerdezik meg se a vallasat se a szarmazaasat.
Mo.-on meg ez nem egeszen igy van de bizakodok hogy az uj es ujabb ganeracio mar europai es nem faji es szarmazas utan keres kapcsolatokat a masik emberrel.
Meg vitazni se, es szoba allni se szabad ilyen emberrel.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 26)

Meg varok egy kicsit, hatha van hozzafuzni valoja az irasomhoz. :..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 26)

Kiváncsi vagyok, hogy ha az e-mailem nyilvános lenne, akkor engem is lerohanna-e, mert zsidó vagyok ? Nem akarom nyilvánossá tenni, de ha válaszolsz neki, akkor add meg nyugodtan. Látod most sajnálom, hogy nem vagy fekete és nem tértél be zsidónak, akkor lehetne fokozni azzal, hogy néger-zsidó-cigány :lol: Az ilyen ember Csocsi csak magát és az ősmagyar kultúráját minősiti, csak azt igazolja, hogy a nagy magyar nemzetre igazán ráfér egy kis vérfrissités, egy kis friss kultúra. Szerintem a pasasodnak helyesirási hibái is voltak. :evil:
Az ilyenek nem tudom, hogy mit keresnek az EU-ban. Valahol a sötét Albániában lenne a helyük, vagy Csecsenföldön. Az emberi butaság határtalan.
Ne keseredj el Csocsi, mert lecigányozlak :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 26)

Efike írta:


> Kiváncsi vagyok, hogy ha az e-mailem nyilvános lenne, akkor engem is lerohanna-e, mert zsidó vagyok ? Nem akarom nyilvánossá tenni, de ha válaszolsz neki, akkor add meg nyugodtan. Látod most sajnálom, hogy nem vagy fekete és nem tértél be zsidónak, akkor lehetne fokozni azzal, hogy néger-zsidó-cigány :lol: Az ilyen ember Csocsi csak magát és az ősmagyar kultúráját minősiti, csak azt igazolja, hogy a nagy magyar nemzetre igazán ráfér egy kis vérfrissités, egy kis friss kultúra. Szerintem a pasasodnak helyesirási hibái is voltak. :evil:
> Az ilyenek nem tudom, hogy mit keresnek az EU-ban. Valahol a sötét Albániában lenne a helyük, vagy Csecsenföldön. Az emberi butaság határtalan.
> Ne keseredj el Csocsi, mert lecigányozlak :twisted:


 

Nem az a gond, hogy van egy idiota, a gond a tomegvonzas. Mint tudod. ha valakit vagy valamit utalni kell arra mindig van partner, ezert veszelyes ez igy ahogy van. Elkeserit , mert tenyleg igykeszem megfeleni a magyarsag elvarasainak, es ilyenkor mindig meggyozodok arrol, hogy teljessen folosleges. Na jo, magyek lopni egy kicsit.


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 26)

Küldök egy tejeskannát, hogy legyen ritmusod :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 26)

Kanalat kuldjel:,,:


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 26)

Minek ? Te kézzel eszel, nem ismered az evőeszközt :lol: Bicskával eszed a levest :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 26)

A kasztanyetta helyet nacsagos ur. :cry:


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 26)

csocsike írta:


> A kasztanyetta helyet nacsagos ur. :cry:


Jól van, ne dühöngj. Inkább azt mondd meg, hogy tényleg ezt a gyűrűt kapta Rózsaszirom a Pixitől ? 
Csatolás megtekintése 13468​


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 26)

Hat persze, majd a cohinort


----------



## platon (2006 Június 26)

*Ez a gyalázat minden embert érint!*
Méltatlan hozzánk, hogy közöttünk fertőznek ily véglények, akik "emberi" állarcban Magyarnak is mondják magukat. Ne engedjétek, hogy ez fertőzzőn lelket, tisztességet! Nagyon felháborított. platon sértett és mérges. _Hogy kerülhetett ez ide?_ Szeretném tudni a címét!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 26)

Koszonom, Platon.  Majd rendben lesz minden.


----------



## andika (2006 Június 26)

Volt egy szitú amikor engem is megtaláltak és Te tudod a legjobban Csöcsi,hogy milyen csúnyán bántottak,kaptam mindent ami a cigányságra jellemzőnek tartanak,és amiből persze semmi nem volt igaz mégis, én nagyon kiborultam.Irtam 4-5 választ is,de a végén nem reagáltam,csak sokat sirtam.
Te ne sirjál,csak tojd le a fejét.Primitiv..

Ja és az emberi butaság nem faj és nemzetfüggő.


----------



## pitti (2006 Június 26)

csocsike írta:


> Na jo, magyek lopni egy kicsit.


Hozzal nekem is...:23:


----------



## platon (2006 Június 26)

Kedves Andika!
Döbbenetesek ezek a minősíthetetlen esetek. Milyen szándék és cél vezérli az ilyen "embereket" ? Nem kell válaszoni ezekre. Gondoljatok arra, hogy e fórumon minden lélek és érzelem ilyenkor veletek van. A primitívség és butaság meg valóban fajtalan. Hogy még is van hordozója a gonosznak, azt a hordozót meg elszigetelni kell. A közömbösség élteti ezeket. Ha van értelmük, írok számukra valami üzenetet, hogy sírva vígadjanak. Tisztelettel és együttérzéssel üdvözöl platon. Légy büszke minden emberi minőségedre Andika!


----------



## andika (2006 Június 26)

Felesleges irni nekik,mert csak olaj a tűzre.
Büszke vagyok magamra a családomra és a tetteimre.
Dühitő,de ugynakkor ott van a sok-sok ember akinek meg eszébe sem jut sem rólam sem a Csöcsiről, sem a többiről hogy milyen származású.Egyszerűen csak emberek vagyunk.Többek közt azért is szeretek ide járni mert itt nagyon sok EMBER van.


----------



## pitti (2006 Június 26)

Akkor most a Csocsit meg az Efit is szeretni kell?:shock:


----------



## andika (2006 Június 26)

Nem.Csak engem.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 26)

*Joggal, okkal vagy büszke magadra és családodra!* 
Itt úgy látom és én is, úgy tapasztalom, értékelem, hogy lehet rátok felnézni és tanúni tőletek. Kiválló emberek vagytok. Ezért jó itt platonak is!
Van miértje értelme e fórumosokkal lennem.


----------



## andika (2006 Június 27)

Köszönöm.


----------



## pitti (2006 Június 27)

andika írta:


> Nem.Csak engem.


Jol van megnyugottam.


----------



## Judith (2006 Június 27)

csocsike írta:


> Nem az a gond, hogy van egy idiota, a gond a tomegvonzas. Mint tudod. ha valakit vagy valamit utalni kell arra mindig van partner, ezert veszelyes ez igy ahogy van. Elkeserit , mert tenyleg igykeszem megfeleni a magyarsag elvarasainak, es ilyenkor mindig meggyozodok arrol, hogy teljessen folosleges. Na jo, magyek lopni egy kicsit.



Csöcsikém, irányitsd át ezt az alakot hozzám. Majd vasárnap beleapritjuk a gulyásba. A bolondgombával együtt és feltálaljuk olyanoknak, akik ezt megérdemlik. :8:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

Semmi gond gyerekek, csak tegnap kicsit elborult az agyam. Koszonom soraitokat. jol esett.


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 27)

pitti írta:


> Akkor most a Csocsit meg az Efit is szeretni kell?:shock:


Engem Te ne szeress, mert megrúglak :evil:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 27)

Csöcsike, ne szeresd az Efit, mert ő mindig rúgdos, őt öntsd le forró málnaszőrrel.

Amúgy meg az eseten én nagyon elképedtem, bár nem ez az egyetlen.
Én is nehezen dolgozok fel dolgokat, főleg akkor ha semmi alapja nincs. Elmorfondírozok rajta napokig is és utána megyek tovább. Sajnos az emberi rosszindulatnak még mindig nincs határa. Arc nélkül, név nélkül lehet bátor nagyfiút játszani, de szemtől szemben az ilyen beleférne egy egérlyukba is talán.


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 27)

Csillagom,
én általában a dolgok értelmét keresem. Ha valaki el akar nekem adni egy autót, akkor teljesen természetes, hogy leszólom az árut, hogy olcsóbban kapjam meg. A hazugságnak anyagi értelme van. 
Ha egy nőt szeretnék megszerezni, akkor nyilvánvalóan olyan értékeit is dicsérem, amelyekkel közel-távol nem rendelkezik, de mexédül a feje, beveszi a maszlagot és megkapom amit akarok. A hazugságnak tehát van értelme. 
De mi értelme van annak, hogy egy általam csak fényképről ismert embert megtámadjak, lehordjam ismeretlenül mindenféle koszos cigánynak, stb. stb. ? 
Ebből kinek van valami haszna ? 
Akit az ilyen dolog elégedettséggel tölt el, az egy lelkileg súlyosan sérült ember, vagy éppen maga a cigány, aki a saját identitásával nem tud mit kezdeni. Ráadásul Csocsi nem is cigány a szó valódi értelmében. Mondjuk inkább azt, hogy a felmenői közt volt cigány. Na és ? Ha matematikailag nézem a kérdést és számbaveszem, hogy ma Magyarországon közel egymillió cigány él, akkor nyugodt szivvel ki merem jelenteni, hogy a magyar lakosság legalább 70-80 %-a rendelkezik valamilyen szinten cigány felmenőkkel. Itt kivételt csak a vallásos zsidók képeznek, mert szigorúan csak vallásos zsidókkal kötöttek házasságot, a házasságon kivüli nemi aktus pedig szigorúan tilos volt. Igy aztán a mi kis ismeretlenünknek nincs mire vernie a mellét, mert könnyen meglehet, hogy a génjeiben több a cigány mint Csocsiében :twisted:


----------



## Margit (2006 Június 27)

Miert szurom a szemit ennek a kedves magyar fiatalembernek, aki othon el? 

Szurd ki a szemit Csöcsike!:kaboom: 

Egyebbkent felhaborito az ilyesmi...
Ezuton szeretnek a Moderatoroknak gratulalni,hogy itt a forumon rend van es nincs mocskolodas,szitkozodas....Az evek folyaman több magyar forumot is azert nem latogatok mar mert a gyomrom forgott a sok piszoktol ami ott folyik.Az allando zsidozas napirenden van.
Gondolom a fiatalember is azert fordult e-mailbe hozzad mert a forumra nem volt eselye betörni.
Ahogy Andika is irja szerintem a legjobb ha az ember ignoralja az ilyen patkanyokat.
Minden jot mindenkinek!!!!Mi többsegbe vagyunk...:88:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 27)

Efike, ha én ezt meg tudnám Neked mondani, hogy ennek most mi értelme volt? 
Az emberi írigységet, mint létező dolgot kifelejtetted. Lehet irígy arra, amit Csöcsike elért, most nem anyagi dolgokra gondolok ebben az esetben. Pl. tudja, hogy Csöcsikét nagyon sokan szeretik és ő ennek híjján van. Ártani nem tud neki, tehát tapossuk meg a lelkét. Fizikailg nem tudja bántani, - mit tegyünk? Tapossunk a lelkébe. Én azt gondolom, hogy a lelkifájdalomnál nincs nagyobb. Ezzel sanos az ilyen jellemű emberek tisztában vannak.

Lehet az is, hogy jelen pillanatban kéjes mámort okoz neki, hogy itt olvashaja a hozzászólásokat és míg olvassa addig is úgy érzi, hogy vele is törődik valaki.
Az is lehet, hogy amiért hozzászóltunk, ma vagy holnap mi kapunk ilyen, vagy ehhez hasonló tartalmú levelet.


----------



## alya (2006 Június 27)

Sajnos nekem is volt már részem találkozni ilyen szeméjjel. Amikor megkérdeztük mire jó e fajta buzgalma azt mondta "...külömben nagyon unalmas neki az élet..." - szegény. 
Csocsike, én is csak azt tudom mondani amit a többiek is: EZ A FÓRUM TOVÁBBRA IS JÓ LESSZ - nélküle -, küld át Csillagnak, hogy becsináltat készítsen belőle, vagy vessél rá lópokrócot, ne is láttszódjon ki itt többet.


----------



## Rubin (2006 Június 27)

Aki ilyesmire vetemedik, az mentálisan beteg, és csak mélységes szánalmat érdemel.....


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 27)

Csillag írta:


> ... tudja, hogy Csöcsikét nagyon sokan szeretik és ő ennek híjján van. Ártani nem tud neki, tehát tapossuk meg a lelkét. Fizikailg nem tudja bántani, - mit tegyünk? Tapossunk a lelkébe. ...


Na jó, de miért bántja Csöcsit ? Szóljon nekem, én naponta ugrálok rajta, lefejezem, darabolom, darálom. 
Lehet azt úgy is, hogy nem fáj.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

Efike írta:


> Csillag írta:
> 
> 
> > ... tudja, hogy Csöcsikét nagyon sokan szeretik és ő ennek híjján van. Ártani nem tud neki, tehát tapossuk meg a lelkét. Fizikailg nem tudja bántani, - mit tegyünk? Tapossunk a lelkébe. ...quote]
> ...


----------



## pitti (2006 Június 27)

Efike írta:


> Engem Te ne szeress, mert megrúglak :evil:


Jol van...fol vagyok mentve...\\m/


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

Ilyen abrazattal feltetlenul


----------



## Judith (2006 Június 27)

Efike írta:


> Na jó, de miért bántja Csöcsit ? Szóljon nekem, én naponta ugrálok rajta, lefejezem, darabolom, darálom.
> Lehet azt úgy is, hogy nem fáj.



Most miért akarod kisajátitani magadnak aztat az esztelent. Amikor én már két lappal elöbb bejelentettem igényemet rá a bolondgombás vadgulyáshoz? Vagy jössz hozzám kuktának? Minket különben nyugodtan lezsidózhat, és akkor nálam még ne felejtse ki az ál-cionista és ál-szocialistát sem. Mert volt már olyan is a mi emlékezetünkben, nem?

na. persze azok is elmentek a ......ba, mert mi, köztudottan úriemberek vagyunk.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 27)

Ahogy ismerem magam , majd szerzek mindkettotoknek trancsirozni valot Mert beka ugyes, mert beka szep, mert beka okos. Na jo ez egy kicsit eros volt. Szoval nem vagyok ugyes.:..:


----------



## andika (2006 Június 27)

--és szerény is!


----------



## platon (2006 Június 27)

Száz kilót fogyott, de még így is közel fél tonnát nyom a mexikói férfi2006. Június 27., Kedd, 18:00:00




*Az orvosai szerint Manuel Uribe 560 kilogrammot nyomott, amikor kétségbeesésében a mexikói nemzeti televízióban kérte, hogy segítsen rajta valaki. Tervei szerint az eddigi százon túl még 350 kilogrammot szeretne leadni. *






A Mexikó északi részén fekvő Monterrey-ben élő egykori szerelő, aki már öt éve képtelen felkelni az ágyából, már alig várja, hogy újra a saját lábán járhasson. A nyilvánosság segített neki megtalálni a megfelelő orvosokat és táplálkozás szakértőket, akik proteindús diétára fogták a férfit -- ennek köszönhetően az elmúlt néhány hónapban száz kilótól sikerült megszabadulnia. „Jobban érzem magam, és valamivel jobban tudom mozgatni a végtagjaimat is.” - nyilatkozott a sajtónak hétfőn. Azonban még így is csak annyi ereje van, hogy felüljön, és megigazítsa a takaróját. Azt tervezi, hogy az elkövetkező hónapokban további 350 kilogrammot ad le. Uribe születése óta túlsúlyos volt; már kamaszként is több, mint 110 kilót mutatott alatta a mérleg. 1992 óta folyamatosan tovább nőtt a súlya. „Mindenki azt hiszi, hogy egy egész marhát meg tudnék enni, de ez nem csak a túl sok evés következménye, hanem hormonális probléma is.” - mondja Uribe - „Egyelőre folytatni fogom a diétát, és ha elakadnék vele, akkor elgondolkozok a műtéten is.” 

*Itt a mennyiség minőséggé vállásának folyamata! Vagy valami más?*


----------



## platon (2006 Június 30)

Hatóságilag vizsgálják, hogy hamis-e az a hímvesszőnek látszó jégoszlop
2006. 06. 30. 14.16
*Az indiai Kasmír állam hatóságai vizsgálatot rendeltek el annak megállapítására, hogy valóban hamis-e az a hímvesszőnek látszó jégoszlop, amelyet Siva isten fallikus szimbólumaként tisztelnek a hinduizmus egyik legszentebb kegyhelyén, az amarnath-i barlangban. *
Minden évben hindu hívek százezrei zarándokolnak el a Himalája hegyei között, 3888 méter magasságban fekvő barlangba, hogy saját szemükkel lássák az olvadó hóból ott képződő "jégcseppkövet", a hindu szentháromság részét alkotó Siva, a pusztítás és újjászületés istenének természet adta fallikus szimbólumát. 
Az amarnath-i zarándoklat egyébként minden hindu hívő egyik legnagyobb álma, ám rendkívül fáradságos, évente mintegy 100 ember veszti életét a viszontagságok közepette. A búcsújárók gyakori célpontjai az államban működő iszlám terroristáknak is, akik olykor valóságos mészárlást visznek véghez a hívek közt. 
A június 10. óta odaérkező zarándokok arról számolnak be, hogy az olvadó hó hatására a barlangban képződő Siva-linga idén a szokásosnál jóval kisebb, és alakzata felveti a gyanút, hogy a szimbólummal manipuláltak: szerintük a magasabban fekvő hegyekből lehozott hóból pótolták a hiányt, vagyis "mesterséges hímvesszővel" kábítják a híveket nyomós üzleti érdekből. 
A jégoszlop hiánya ugyanis súlyos anyagi veszteséget okozna a zarándoklatból élő hordároknak, szamártulajdonosoknak és kegytárgyárusoknak. Tavaly 400 ezren tették meg a gyötrelmes zarándoklatot, idén 500 ezer hívőre számított az amarnath-i szentélyigazgatóság. 
A feltételezett turpisságra az egyik helyi hindu főpap hívta fel a figyelmet, aki szerint ha kiderül, hogy a jégfallosz nem "istenadta", hanem emberi tevékenység eredménye, akkor istenkáromlás történt, amely sértheti a hívek érzelmeit. 
A szentélyigazgatóság tagadja, hogy "játszani akarna a hívek érzelmeivel", de elismerte, hogy az időjárási feltételek miatt az idén a szokásosnál jóval kisebb jégoszlop képződött a barlangba beszivárgó hóléből. A linga formája azért más a hivatalos magyarázat szerint, mert az a szokásosnál később képződött.
MTI


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Június 30)

*Kossuth Lajos lenne a legnagyobb román?*

*Mátyás királyról és Kossuth Lajosról sokminden az eszünkbe jut, csak az nem, hogy ők lennének a legnagyobb Románok. Pedig a szomszédos országban, Elena és Nikolaj Ceaucescu mellett mindketten felkerültek egy listára, ahol a románok legnagyobb nemzeti hőseit válogatták össze* 

Romániában, egy új szavazási őrület hódít. Újságokban, tévékben meghírdettek egy versenyt, ami október 21-ig tart és a legvégén dől el, ki a legnagyobb Román. Egyik internetes portál, közzé tette azoknak a nevét, akikre eddig sokan szavaztak, köztük szerepel Mátyás király és Kossuth Lajos is. Lapunk utána járt, vajon hogyan kapcsolódhat a románok történelméhez ez a két név. 

- Első hallásra ez egy vicc - mosolyodott el Opavszky Szilárd történelemtanár. - Ha jól belegondolok, Mátyás Király esetében még találhatunk családi szálakat. Hiszen nagyapja Havasalföldről származott és akkor vették fel a Hunyadi nevet, amikor Erdély területén megkapták Hunyad várát. Kossuth Lajos esetében semmilyen összefüggést nem látok. Igaz, neki volt egy elképzelése, a Duna-konföderációs terv, amibe bevonta volna Horvátországot, Szerbiát és a román fejedelemségeket is, de nem hiszem, hogy ezért ő lehetne a legnagyobb román. 

A listán szerepel Mátyás király édesapja, Hunyadi János is, akiről a román történelem órákon úgy tanítanak, mint a legnagyobb román törökverő hős.

A bukaresti Magyar Nagykövettségen Drávucz Herbert sajtóattasé lapunknak elmondta, ezt a szavazást a Tevere Uno, román közszolgálati televízió indította. Arról, a tíz személyről, akikre a legtöbben szavaznak, egy dokumentumfilm készül, és október 21-én dől el, ki nyeri meg a Legnagyobb Román címet. Ha sokan szavaznak Kossuthra, vagy Mátyás királyra, elképzelhető, hogy szobrot állítanak nekik Bukarest főterén.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Forgoszel írta:


> *Mátyás királyról és Kossuth Lajosról sokminden az eszünkbe jut, csak az nem, hogy ők lennének a legnagyobb Románok. Pedig a szomszédos országban, Elena és Nikolaj Ceaucescu mellett mindketten felkerültek egy listára, ahol a románok legnagyobb nemzeti hőseit válogatták össze*
> 
> Romániában, egy új szavazási őrület hódít. Újságokban, tévékben meghírdettek egy versenyt, ami október 21-ig tart és a legvégén dől el, ki a legnagyobb Román. Egyik internetes portál, közzé tette azoknak a nevét, akikre eddig sokan szavaztak, köztük szerepel Mátyás király és Kossuth Lajos is. Lapunk utána járt, vajon hogyan kapcsolódhat a románok történelméhez ez a két név.
> 
> ...


Nem tudom ismeritek-e azt a régi "sztorit"amikor Kádár Temesváron találkozott Caucescuval,aki így köszöntötte:
-Isten hozta Románia ősi földjén.
-Mintha haza érkeztem volna- válaszolta Kádár.

Különben én már Petőfiről is hallottam,hogy nagy román költő.tehát nem lep meg a dolog,már csak arra várok,hogy Jurisich Miklós a köszegi várkapitány mikor lesz román vitéz


----------



## Varesz (2006 Augusztus 6)

Efike írta:


> Csillagom,
> én általában a dolgok értelmét keresem. Ha valaki el akar nekem adni egy autót, akkor teljesen természetes, hogy leszólom az árut, hogy olcsóbban kapjam meg. A hazugságnak anyagi értelme van.
> Ha egy nőt szeretnék megszerezni, akkor nyilvánvalóan olyan értékeit is dicsérem, amelyekkel közel-távol nem rendelkezik, de mexédül a feje, beveszi a maszlagot és megkapom amit akarok. A hazugságnak tehát van értelme.
> De mi értelme van annak, hogy egy általam csak fényképről ismert embert megtámadjak, lehordjam ismeretlenül mindenféle koszos cigánynak, stb. stb. ?
> ...



Egyszer a töritanárom arra kért minket, hogy csináljuk meg a családfánkat a z ükapánkig visszamenőleg.

Az egész osztályban kivétel nélkül volt török, horvát, szlovák, cigány és más felmenő.


----------



## pockok (2006 Augusztus 7)

Mondjátok gyorsan egymás után:

Fekete bikapata kopog a pepita patika köveken.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

pockok írta:


> Mondjátok gyorsan egymás után:
> 
> Fekete bikapata kopog a pepita patika köveken.


Elakadtam. Baj?


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

Én úgy vélem, tisztességtelen dolog azért elmenni egy rendezvényre, hogy szidjuk a szónokot. Akkor miért nem maradtak otthon a diákok? Sajnos a pedagógusok viselkedéskultúrát nem oktatnak.


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 27)

Lehet tisztességtelenül rendezvényt szervezni, lehet felkészületlenül szónokolni, lehet a balhék miatt rendezvényekre járni. A viselkedéskultúra, formálói nem csupán a pedagógusok. Szidni szabad a felkészűletlen, butaságokat beszélő szónokot, előadót, közszereplőt. Hogy miért jár a hallgató előadásokra, rendezvényekre egy dolog. Más dolog a rendezvény, intézmény szervezőinek feladatköre. A viselkedéskultúra oktatása az intézmények hatásköre. Tematikája kezdődik a családban, környezetében, oktatási intézményekben. Ha egy rendezvény szónoka felkészületlen és viselkedéskultúrája csapni való nyugodtan szidják. Szerintem ez igy helyénvaló. Konkrét eseteket meg minősitek a hallgatók, rendezők, előadók összetétele szerint.


> platon


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

Az a baj, hogy meg sem hagyják szólalni az előadót, már csak a balhé miatt mennek. Balhéturizmus. Ha megfigyeled, mindenhol ugyanazok fütyülnek, fújolnak. Ez van.


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 27)

Megértelek Diogenes! Volt, van ilyen is. Ne legyen akkor sem tájékozatlan, felkészületlen az elöadó, szónok. Készülni, felkészülni ezt is jelenti. Két példát említeniéK: Árpibácsira emlékszel? (kifütyülték, nem engedték szóhoz jutni.) Volt eset, hogy el sem kezdtem a szervezés okán előadásomat. Volt eset nem egy, amikor a csalódott közönség hagyta ott a nagy nevű művészt. Nem mentegetem az általad említetteket. Ezeket ki kell zárni, nem illetik meg a szabadságjogok. Ez már szervezés, az intézmény feladata. Ők azért vannak, hogy működjönek az oktatási, művészeti, sport stb rendezvények.


> (nem idealizálom a helyzetet, van sok elítélni való)platon


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Öngyilkossági módszereket sorol fel meglehetős részletességgel az a honlap, amelynek tartalmát már az ORFK is vizsgálja. Garamvölgyi László szóvivő azt mondta, ha bebizonyosodik, hogy segítséget jelent az oldal tartalma öngyilkosságra készülő személyeknek, akkor a készítőjére börtönbüntetés várhat. 


Kikerültünk az élmezőnyből 

Magyarország jelenleg a hetedik az elkövetett öngyilkosságok számát tekintve a világon, előttünk kizárólag kelet-európai országok találhatók. A jelenlegi helyezés kifejezetten kedvező a 15 évvel ezelőttivel összevetve, amikor a világ élvonalába tartoztunk e statisztika szerint. A leggyakoribb elkövetési mód - a szakirodalom által szoft módszernek nevezett - gyógyszeres mérgezés, ami inkább a nőkre jellemző. Bár Magyarországon leginkább az úgynevezett "depressziós korosztályra" (40-60 évesek) jellemző a saját életük kioltása, de van az életkor szerinti statisztikában egy "púp", mégpedig a tizen-huszonéveské. Ez az a generáció, amelynek tagjainál szintén kiemelkedő mértékű az öngyilkoságra való hajlam, aminek két fő oka van. Egyrészről a beilleszkedési nehézségek, másrészről a szerelmi csalódás.
"Ez egy gyilkos honlap" - teszi egyértelművé álláspontját Funk Sándor addiktológus, aki naponta kezel sikertelen öngyilkossági kísérlet után gyógyuló betegeket. A Nyírő Gyula Kórház főorvosa szerint a halálra készülő embereknek "a pszichéjük erre van kihegyezve", ezért nagyon rosszkor jöhet nekik az információ, amely pontosan közli, hogy például Aspirinből, vagy a legkülönfélébb altatókból hány grammot szükséges beszedni a biztos halálhoz. 

Az angolból fordított honlapon - amelynek elérhetőségét szándékosan nem közöljük -, a módszerek mellett "városi legendákat" is tartalmaz, és a szerző morbid öngyilkossági lehetőségeken is viccelődik. 

"Mindenki gondol élete során valamennyit az öngyilkosságra" - állítja Funk, aki elmondta, hogy vannak olyan emberek is, akiknek viszont állandóan ezen jár az eszük, még ha nem is készülnek konkrét tettre. Az addiktológus azt mondja, hogy közülük, aki meghozza a végzetes döntést, szintén "segítséget" kaphat tettéhez, vagy csupán már az is elégséges lehet egy hirtelen felindulásból elkövetett önygilkosság esetén, ha emlékszik arra, amit korábban ezen az oldalon olvasott. A főorvos - ha rajta múlna - azonnal betiltatná az oldalt. 

A fórumozók is felelősek lehetnek 

"Konzultálunk a szakértőkkel és az ügyészséggel" - közölte megkeresésünkre az ORFK szóvivője. Garamvölgyi László elmondta, hogy az öngyilkosságra való felbujtás bűncselekménynek számít, csakúgy, mint az ebben való közreműködés. A kérdés az, hogy a módszerek és az adagok pontos felsorolása beletartozik-e ebbe a kategóriába. A szóvivő szerint fizikai közreműködésről nyilvánvalóan nincs szó, a vizsgálat tárgya, hogy a "pszichés segítség" mindezekkel megvalósul-e. 

Amennyiben ennek eleget tesz az oldal, úgy többéves börtönbüntetéssel sújtható a készítője, ami alól Garamvölgyi szerint valószínűleg nem felmentés a nyitó oldal figyelmeztetése (öngyilkosságot fontolgatók ne lépjenek be), és az sem, hogy a magyar oldal készítője hangsúlyozza: ő csak fordította a tartalmat, nem ő a készítője. A szóvivő felhívja a figyelmet a honlap fórumára is, ahol már a szolgáltató mellett azokat is terhelheti büntetőjogi felelősség, akik ide beírva adnak tanácsot öngyilkosjelölteknek. "Aki oda beír, onnantól kezdve már övé is a felelősség"- közölte Garamvölgyi László. 

Lencsés Csaba


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 30)

Elég morbid az tény!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

Egy délafrikai neuroethologe, Paul Manger, arra a következtetésre jutott, hogy minden hiedelem ellenére a delfinek nemhogy nem inteligensek hanem egyenesen buták. 

Az agytérfogatuk csak azért nagy, hogy a hideg vizben ne fagyjanak meg az agysejtek. 

A sok storybol, 
minek szerint ezek a legkissebb bálnafajták veszélybe került hajosokat mentenek meg; 
szivacsot és más eszközöket szerszámként használnak; 
gyogyitolag hatnak testi és lelki sérültekre; 
hihetetlen teljesitményü mutatványokra idomithatoak; 
állitolag sajátos nyelvet beszélnek, 
arra következtettünk, hogy a delfinek az ember után a leginteligensebb élölények a földön. 

Ez a következtetés a Johannesburgi professzor szerint nem nagyon itelligens a részünkröl.






Megfelelö kisérleteket végrehajtva más állatokon is, nemcsak a patkányok de még az aranyhalak is legyöznék a delfineket. 


En kulon vizsgalatot inditanek a Pitti az Efi es a Mikigyerek eseterol


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 31)

csocsike írta:


> En kulon vizsgalatot inditanek a Pitti az Efi es a Mikigyerek eseterol


Paul Manger úrnak megbízást adtam, hogy vizsgálja meg a Pixis Csöcsikusz és a Csöcsusz Piximus alfajokat, különös tekintettel a kihalófélben lévő, de nem védett kanadai és budapesti egyedekre.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

Paul Manger úr Ont egy hajopadloval keresi , bizonyos eltunt sztetoszkop ugyeben, valamint keresztezni fogja az on nyakat a szegedi gyorsvonattal


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 31)

A sztetoszkópot utoljára egy kétméteres bőrdzsekis ember nyakában láttam Viagra Falloszon, ezt meg is mondtam Paul Manger úrnak, de tájékoztattam, hogy siessen mert az illető ember egy fekával alkudozott és szeszt akart érte.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

Efike írta:


> A sztetoszkópot utoljára egy kétméteres bőrdzsekis ember nyakában láttam Viagra Falloszon, ezt meg is mondtam Paul Manger úrnak, de tájékoztattam, hogy siessen mert az illető ember egy fekával alkudozott és szeszt akart érte.


Ha jobban megnézed Csöcsi képét,akkor látod,hogy kilóg a sztetoszkóp vége a zsebéből


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

Eloszor is , Te nem voltal viagra Fallson mert a hatar es orseg teljes keszenletben all hogy preselt es paszirozott kivitelben se tudjal becsorogni az orszagba Hazucc . Nem tucc vevot a bordzsekimre?


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

csocsike írta:


> Eloszor is , Te nem voltal viagra Fallson mert a hatar es orseg teljes keszenletben all hogy preselt es paszirozott kivitelben se tudjal becsorogni az orszagba Hazucc . Nem tucc vevot a bordzsekimre?


De én tudok,azt mondták sátornak kéne


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 31)

En kulon vizsgalatot inditanek a Pitti az Efi es a Mikigyerek eseterol[/QUOTE]


szerintem én matekból jobb vagyok mint az aranyhal!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

mikigyerek írta:


> En kulon vizsgalatot inditanek a Pitti az Efi es a Mikigyerek eseterol


 

szerintem én matekból jobb vagyok mint az aranyhal![/quote]



De csak aze mert tobb ujad van


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

csocsike írta:


> szerintem én matekból jobb vagyok mint az aranyhal!


 


De csak aze mert tobb ujad van[/quote]mennyi?24?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

tibi írta:


> De csak aze mert tobb ujad van


mennyi?24?[/quote]


Ott lesz ongyilkos a pasi.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 31)

csocsike írta:


> mennyi?24?


 

Ott lesz ongyilkos a pasi.[/quote]*ennyi ujjal?Kizárt dolog
*


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Augusztus 31)




----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 31)

Nem kellene újrakezdeni az emberévállást?


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 1)

2006. szeptember 1. 10:46


A gyámügyi hatóságok felügyelete alá került az a hatéves román kisfiú, akit saját nagyanyja megkínzott, éheztetett és szexuálisan zaklatott.



A romániai Máramarossziget egyik nevelőotthonában kötött ki az a hatéves kisfiú, akinek nagyanyja viselte gondját az egyik közeli településen. A gyereket két éve neveli a még igen fiatal, negyvenkét éves nagymama, mert apja kilétét nem ismerik, anyja pedig börtönben ül a fiúcska nővérének megkínzása miatt.



A hatéves gyereknek sem jutott a testvérénél jobb sors: a szomszédok vallomása szerint a középkorú asszony rendszeresen éheztette, verte, ráadásul orális szexre kényszerítette a kisfiút. A dolog a szomszédok által jutott a hatóságok tudomására: a környékbeliek már nem tudták elviselni a kisfiú folyamatos sírását, ezért tettek feljelentést. Az ifjú nagymamát kínzás és szexuális aberráció miatt bíróság elé állították – ha a vádak bebizonyosodnak, akár többéves börtönbüntetésre is ítélhetik.


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 1)

Istenem,miért bünteted a gyerekeket?


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 1)

Ha lenne, bizonyára nem hagyná.


----------



## pitti (2006 Szeptember 1)

Szep csalad monhatom..


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

*Szerelmi háromszög* 

*Szerelmi háromszög részesévé váltam: míg én a kisfiamba szerettem bele, addig ő a macijába...* 

Ha már az öltöztetés gyötrelmei-okozta könnyeket semmivel nem tudjuk felszárítani arcáról, elég elővenni azt a bizonyos MACIT és babánk teljes lényében felragyog. Elomló angyali mosollyal, szerelmetesen ködös tekintettel nézi; elkezd gügyögni hozzá, majd hevesen megölelgeti, és a nyomaték kedvéért meg is nyalogatja. 

Engem pedig majd szétvet a féltékenység. 

Végül is, ha jobban belegondolok teljesen érthető; a maci nem mossa ki a fülét, nem veszi ki a finom meleg fürdővízből, nem húz rá mindenféle fölösleges ruhadarabot, nem hagyja magára játszani, és nem adagolja túl lassan szájába a tejbepapit. 

Utóbbiban ugyan nem érzem magamat vétkesnek, ugyanis az etetések alatt a hátamon is folyik a víz, olyan szédületes tempóban pakolom a "bababenzint" tátogó madárfiókám csőrébe. Sajnos neki ez is elviselhetetlenül lassúnak tűnik, és ezt szemrehányó kiabálás formájában minden falat után tudatja is velem. (Roppant méretű tejpocakja szerencsére eloszlatja az éhezésére vonatkozó aggodalmaimat.) 

Nézzük csak tovább: a fülmosást és a kádból való kimenekítést talán az apjára tudnám hárítani; az öltöztetést - hát azt nem úszom meg; az pedig, hogy néha-néha egyedül hagyom játszani, hosszú távú pedagógiai szempontokból elkerülhetetlen... 

Ezek után nem is tudom, mit tehetnék, hogy bevágódjak az apukája szerint is "elviselhetetlenül aranyos" kisfiamnál. 

Maci akarok lenni! Azt hiszem legjobb lesz, ha szerzek valahonnan egy macijelmezt... 

"A gyermek születése csak az első lépés egy hosszú úton. Pedig egyszerűen el sem tudod képzelni, hogy jobban szeresd őt, mint ahogyan eddig is, hiszen majd szétvet az érzés ereje. Úgy szereted őt, ahogy ember csak szerethet. És akkor rájössz, hogy még ennél is jobban szereted." (Anne Lamott)
_________________


----------



## platon (2006 Október 5)

Én is szeretnék olyan plüs maci lenni, amely 40 éves lányam féltve őrzött kincse a vitrin díszhelyén.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 2)

*Végre itt a kosaras [email protected]ó* 

Végül is érthetetlen, hogy ha a n&otilde;k szivacskosárral növelhetik meg optikailag els&otilde;dleges nemi bélyegeiket, akkor a férfiak miért ne tehetnének ilyet. Azaz tehettek volna rég persze, ehhez képest csak most lepte el a Nagy Világhálót az ausztrál aussieBum cég új modellje, az optikai pöcsnagyobbítós úszógatya. 

A nagyobbítást egy kissé merevebb anyagból varrott zsákocska segítségével abszolválják, a technológia marketingneve „wondercup”. Utalás a Wonderbra melltartókra, ugye. Ha jól értjük, a tartóba nem a pénisz, hanem a herék kerülnek. Na de hagyjuk a naturalizmust, elég rosszul néznek ki maguk a marketingfotók is. Nem az a baj a cuccal, hogy megnöveli a pöcsöt, hanem hogy olyan, mintha nyomtatott nagybet&ucirc;kkel azt írtuk volna a mellkasunkra, hogy "optikailag növeltem meg a pöcsömet". Márpedig ez aránylag nagy hülyeség. 

Update 1.: Az imént plasztikus és igencsak jogos kritikát fogalmazott meg a speciális úszónadrágról a hátam mögött ül&otilde;, neve elhallgatását kér&otilde; újságíró-blogger. Szende barátunk szerint úgy néz ki, mintha a termék visel&otilde;jének igen kicsiny, ugyanakkor éppen felálló pöcse lenne. Aki erre az imidzsre vágyik, ne habozzon! 

homar.hu


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 6)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/7238


----------



## platon (2006 November 6)

Ez a "Kazinczy dijas" kendős úriember miről is beszélt? ígérkezett? ítélkezett? Vagy egy új görkorcslyát szeretett volna?


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

Szerintem okleveles varos rendezo es szociologus a "gyermek"
2x is meghallgattam es sokat tanultam belole ! 
pld. buzi=melegszenvics


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 27)

*Hűtőszekrénybe tette a lázas, 10 hónapos gyermekét*

2006-11-27
Hűtőszekrénnyel próbálta levinni a lázát egy 10 hónapos gyermeknek Kanadában egy férfi, amiért bíróság elé került.




A 21 éves illető, miután érezte, hogy a rábízott gyermek - barátnője kislánya - nagyon meleg, először kivitte a hűvös levegőre lázcsillapításul. Mivel ez nem használt, hűtőfürdőbe pedig félt beletenni, mert attól tartott, hogy a lányka esetleg belefullad, hirtelen ötlettől vezérelve berakta a hűtőbe, és a mielőbbi eredményesség végett egyenesen a fagyasztó részbe. Szerencsére hamarosan hazaért a lányka anyja, aki elhűlten fogadta, hogy hol van gyermeke, és azonnal kibányászta a jégkockák és hamburger-húspogácsák közül. Az anya elmondása szerint a fagyasztó ajtaját barátja rácsukta a lánykára, a férfi viszont azt állítja, hogy félig nyitva hagyta, és hogy a gyerek csak 40 másodpercig volt a mélyhűtőben. Így is első- és másodfokú fagyási sérüléseket szenvedett, pár napos kórházi kezelés után azonban rendbejött.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 27)

Az emberi hülyeség határtalan. 
Azt a rohadt bíróságot kellene bebörtönözni, mert nem figyeltek fel rá, hogy az úriember feltalálta az elektromos priznicet. 
Kicsit megfagyott a gyerek?
Hát persze, hiszen nem volt kidolgozva kellő részletességig a megoldás. Kellett volna neki adni még néhány lázas gyereket, néhány hűtőszekrényt, kutatói fizetést és akkor egy idő múlva publikálhatta volna, hogy a kisgyermekek hűtőszekrényes lázcsillapítása a leghatékonyabb a pizza és a marhabélszín között félig nyitott ajtóval hat és fél percig.
Hallelúúúúúúúja :evil:


----------



## szlemese (2006 November 27)

dulifuli írta:


> *Hűtőszekrénybe tette a lázas, 10 hónapos gyermekét*
> 
> 2006-11-27
> Hűtőszekrénnyel próbálta levinni a lázát egy 10 hónapos gyermeknek Kanadában egy férfi, amiért bíróság elé került.
> ...


T Bíróság! Ilyen büntetést kérnék!! :,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,::,,:
Köszönöm. :656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656:


----------



## platon (2006 November 27)

Ítélet! Minden enyhítő körülményt mérlegelve: A 21 éves illetőt, 10 hónap fagyasztó ládában letöltendő büntetésre ítélem! Fellebezésnek helye nincs! Első és másod, valamint a legfelőbb bíróság nevében. Dr. Lázcsillapító Vendel sk.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

*Gyerekszáj: Gyerekek véleménye szerelemről, házasságról* 

*Mikor szabad megcsókolni valakit? "A törvény szerint 18 éves korodig várni kell, ezzel nem packáznék" (Misi, 7 éves)* 

Általános iskola alsó tagozatosai körében végeztek felmérést, mit tudnak a gyerekek szerelemről, házasságról, vagy mit képzelnek róla. Néhány érdekes kérdés és válasz 

Hogyan döntsük el, hogy ki legyen a házastársunk? 

- Olyan embert kell keresni, aki ugyanazokat a dolgokat szereti, mint mi. Például, ha te szereted a sportot, akkor a lánynak ezt szeretni kell, és hoznia kell mindig chipset (Peti, 10 éves) 

Hány évesen kell megházasodni? 

- 23 a legjobb kor, mert addigra már örök idők óta ismered a másikat. (Kamilla, 10 éves) 

- Nincs a házasságra alkalmas kor. Bolondnak kell lenni, hogy megnősülj. (Feri, 6 éves) 

Honnan tudja egy idegen, hogy valakik házasok? 

- Szerintem, csak kitalálni lehet, pl. ha mindketten ugyanazzal a gyerekkel ordítoznak (Dénes, 8 éves) 

Szerinted mi a közös a szüleidben? 

- Egyikük sem akar több gyereket. (Lilla, 8 éves) 

Mint csinálnak az emberek a randevún? 

- A randi azért van, hogy érezzük magunkat, és hogy megismerjük egymást. Meg, a fiúk is tudnak mondani valamit, ha elég sokáig hallgatsz. (Yvette, 8 éves) 

- Az első randin csak hazugságokat mondanak, ettől érdekesebbnek tűnnek, és másodszor is találkozni akarnak. (Márta, 10 éves) 

Mit csinálnál az első randi után, ha rosszul sülne el? 

- Haza szaladnék, és halottnak tettetném magam. Másnap felhívnám az összes újságot, hogy minden halotti rovatban szerepeljek. (Károly, 9 éves) 

Mikor szabad megcsókolni valakit? 

- Ha gazdag. (Pál, 7 éves) 

- A törvény szerint 18 éves korodig várni kell, ezzel nem packáznék (Misi, 7 éves) 

Házasnak vagy egyedülállónak jobb lenni? 

- A lányoknak jobb egyedülállónak lenni, de a fiúknak nem. A fiúknak kell valaki, aki takarít utánuk. (Anita, 9 éves) 

Hogyan működhet egy házasság? 

- Mondd a feleségednek, hogy jól néz ki, akkor is, ha ronda, mint egy busz. (Ricsi, 10 éves)


----------



## E.Ágnes (2006 November 28)

OK, a felvilágosítás meg van oldva... Erre mondja valaki, hogy élhetetlenek a mai fiatalok!


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

Lehet hogy tanulhatnank


----------



## platon (2006 November 28)

Későn érő Pistuka:
Szerintem azok a férfiak akiknek ki van lyukasztva a fülük,
alkalmasabbak a
házasságra.
Ismerik a fájdalmat és vettek már ékszert


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

:d


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 29)




----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

platon írta:


> Későn érő Pistuka:
> Szerintem azok a férfiak akiknek ki van lyukasztva a fülük,
> alkalmasabbak a
> házasságra.
> Ismerik a fájdalmat és vettek már ékszert


igaz nem én mondtam  de ennek ellenére  nagyon jó megállapítás és még ráadásul igaz is !!
:..:


----------



## platon (2006 November 29)

Az igazságnak csak-csak van valóság alapja!


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 30)

*Woody Allen beköpések:* 

A feleségem szeret szex közben hozzám beszélni. 
A múlt éjszaka is felhívott egy szállodából. 

A feleségem szereti a szexet a kocsi hátsó ülésén. 
Csak az a baj, hogy azt akarja, hogy eközben én vezessek. 

Ha nem lennének zsebtolvajok, nulla lenne a nemi életem. 

Elmentem egy masszázsszalonba. Sajnos önkiszolgáló volt. 

Egy utcalány azt mondta nekem, hogy hagyjam békén, mert fáj a feje. 

Egy lány felhívott: "Gyere át, nincs itthon Senki!" 
Átmentem. Tényleg nem volt otthon senki. 

Egyszer megkérdeztem a feleségem, szex után miért nem gyújt rá? 
Azt felelte: "csikkből egyszerre egy is elég!" 

Rossz szerető vagyok. Egyszer kifütyült egy kukkoló. 

Vettem egy könyvet, aminek "100 új pozitúra" volt a címe. 
Kificamodott a kezem, lábam - egy nyomdahiba miatt. 

Kemény dolog a házasság. A feleségem simán megcsókolja a kutyánkat, de nem 
hajlandó a poharamból inni. 

Elég pattanásos voltam. Egyszer elaludtam a könyvtárban és arra ébredtem, hogy 
egy vak ember olvassa az arcomat. 

Egyszer azt mondtam az apámnak, hogy már unom a körbe-körbe szaladgálást. Erre 
odaszögezte a másik lábamat is a padlóhoz. 

Amikor apám szexre vágyott, anyám az én fényképemet mutogatta neki. 

Egyszer annyira depressziós voltam, hogy elhatároztam, leugrok a tizedik 
emeletről. 
Erre hoztak egy lelkészt, aki azt mondta: "Elkészülni ......vigyázz ....." 


Egyszer elvesztem, és megkérdeztem egy rendőrt: "segítene megkeresni a 
szüleimet?" 
Mire a rendőr: "Nem is tudom, annyi helyre bújhattak." 

Egyszer megkértek, álljak modellt egy plakáthoz. 
A plakát fogamzásgátlót reklámozott. 

Egy kisállat-kereskedésben dolgoztam. 
Az emberek állandóan kérdezgették, hogy nőttem ilyen nagyra. 

Olyan kutyám volt, aki, amikor rájött, hogy hasonlítunk egymásra, megölte 
magát. 


A lányoktól nem kaptam semmilyen megbecsülést. 
Egyszer elmentem egy randira. 
Két órát vártam a sarkon. Egyszer odajött egy lány. 
Megkérdeztem: "Te vagy, Louise?" 
Azt kérdezte: "Te vagy, Rodney?" 
Azt feleltem: "Igen, én vagyok az!" 
Erre ő azt mondta: "Nem, nem én vagyok Louise!" 

Ahányszor a homokozóban játszottam, a macska mindig megpróbált eltemetni. 


Anyám sosem szoptatott: azt mondta, barátjaként szeret. 

Anyámnak a születésem után voltak reggeli rosszullétei. 

Amikor megszülettem, az orvos azt mondta az apámnak: 
"Sajnálom, mindent megtettünk - de mégis kibújt."


----------



## oma (2006 November 30)

:656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656:


----------



## oma (2006 November 30)

Stop the world! I want to get off.

Allitsátok meg a világot! Ki akarok szállni.

(felszabaditó idézetek)

ez egy könyv cim/angol-magyar. 
szuper.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 30)

Ezt a modast meg a hippi korszakbol ismerem.


----------



## marisza (2006 November 30)

Én meg kicsit másképpen Csákányi László előadásában, 
*"állítsátok meg a földet le akarok szállni róla, 
tán van mág az égen egy bolygó, 
ahol a világ még szép és jó..."
*Itt meg is hallgathatjátok (remélem)
*http://www.mtv.hu/magazin/cikk.php?id=160841*
A letjátszósávot állítsátok az 5.gomb fölé, az utolsó előtti dal, de az egész műsor jó.


----------



## oma (2006 November 30)

marisza írta:


> Én meg kicsit másképpen Csákányi László előadásában,
> *"állítsátok meg a földet le akarok szállni róla,
> tán van mág az égen egy bolygó,
> ahol a világ még szép és jó..."
> ...



Kosziii.  Ezt jo volt hallani, latni. Nagyon jo a zsörti Laci bacsi. 

Es most, ha mar a konyvet eloszedtem, Csocsikenek -alias: RADIR- egy graffiti kerdes abbol: 
*
Where do words go when you rub them out? :4:

Hova tünnek a szavak, amiket kiradirozol? :4:

*-nem tudhattam kellokeppen szetnyitni a konyvet a scanner ala, igy elmosodoot ott az iras.


----------



## aresz (2006 December 1)

Szia!
Csak azért, hogy teljes legyen a Woody Allenes listád.

"Azt mondják, hogy rossz vagyok az ágyban! Hogy állapítják meg abból a két percből?"

üdv. aresz


----------



## postmester (2006 December 2)

:fuck: Amennyiben így folytatjuk, lassan utolérjük a balkánt, illetve a balkáni országok meg is ellőznek bennünket!
Ez egy tisztára bolondok háza!
Gondolom hallottatok a magyar egészségügyi reformról. A rengeteg refor közzül, az egyik okos elgondolás az, hogy 50. km-két kell lenni egy un. súlyponti kórháznak. Ez azt jelenti, kijelöltek harminc egynéhány települést az országban, ahol llítólag a súlyos betegek kezelése folyna. A többi kórház vagy megszünik, esetleg mandulagyulladással kezelnek, na persze várhatod, hogy mikor jön érted a temetkezési vállalkozó (elfekvő, krónikus osztály).
Na most, itt Szabolcs Szatmár megyében is van egy néhány kórház. jó, jobb, kevésbé jó.
Kijelöltek a megyében két súlyponti kórházat. Nyíregyháza és Fehérgyarmat településeken. Nyíregyháza mindenki számára természetes. Na de itt van a Fehérgyarmati kórház! Tudni kell, Fehérgyarmattól 20. km-re van Mátészalka. Mátészalkán van egy jóval nagyobb kórház, komoly informatikai hálózattal (az elmúlt időszakban 200. milliót költött erre a város) műtőblokkal, CT-vel, mammográfiával, művese állomással, kialakítás alatt van a sürgősségi betegellátó részleg kb egy milliárdért.
Ez magyar viszonyok között természetesen egy jó szinvonalú betegellátást tesz lehetővé. A fehérgyarmati kórház esetében, ahol reumás kezelés, fertőző ellátás folyik, szinte semmi nélkül, még csak egy műtője sincs, ezt kijelölik súlyponti kórháznak, a mátészalkait meg le kell majd építeni!
Fehérgyarmaton milliárdokat kell költeni csak arra, hogy a jelenlegi mátészalkai szintet elérje. A további fejlesztésről nem is beszélve. Az igaz, az összefonódás meg a gyarmati kórházvezető, valamint a minisztérium illetékes elvtársa között!
Ezért egy demokratikus országban nem rugnának valakit hátsó fertájon?


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 2)

Mi koze ennek a demokraciahoz? Ugy mellekessen megjegyeznem, itt sincs maskent . Tudom, hogy ez nem boldogit de akkor sincs.


----------



## Laci01 (2006 December 2)

Egyértelműen igen! De nem csak ezért és nem csak a kórházak miatt, hanem ahogy az egész országot vezetik!


----------



## Laci01 (2006 December 2)

Szerintem meg sok köze van a demokráciához, arról nem is beszélve, hogy a példa alapján ez nagyon sok pénzbe kerül az ország adófizetőinek! A demokrácia egyébként a demosz szóból kiindulva a nép uralmát jelenti. Nem erre kaptak megbízást 2006-ban! Az a nagy különbség az "itt sincs másképp" meg az itthoni között, hogy ott legalább működik a gazdaság!


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 2)

Mielott folytatnank ezt a temat, hagy jegyezzem meg, hogy oldalunkon a politizalas tilos. Szoval maradjunk meg az egymas szorakoztatasa iranti vagynal. Koszonom.


----------



## postmester (2006 December 2)

Más!
Már hetedszerre sem sikerült eltalálnia a vénámat nővérke! Döntse már el, hogy most vért vesz tőlem, vagy tetoválni akar!
--
Ketten állnak egy szálloda recepcióján. Egy férfi és egy nő. Ahogy a férfi megfordul, véletlenül a könyöke ütközik a nő mellével.
Gavallérosan megjegyzi:
Hölgyem, a az ön szíve is olyan lágy mint a keble, akkor biztosan meg fog nekem bocsátani!
Mire a hölgy:
Uram, ha a farka is olyan kemény mint a könyöke, akkor a szobaszámom a 264-es!


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 2)

:d


----------



## postmester (2006 December 2)

A sánta ember is lehet földönfutó!

A hajhullást csak a padló állitja meg!

Tóth Béla műköszörűs! Ollók, kések - de nem sokat!


----------



## platon (2006 December 2)

"Nálunk normális dolog mellet fogdosni"
2006. december 2., szombat 9:30 InfoRádió / Daily Mirror


Kilenc hónap börtönbüntetésre ítélt egy brit bíróság egy lengyel férfit szexuális zaklatás miatt. A lengyel gyári munkás, aki több nő mellét és fenekét fogdosta meg, azzal védekezett, hogy Lengyelországban ez teljesen normális viselkedés.



1

Thomasz Stepniowski - akit a brit bulvársajtó csak a "lengyel Boratként" emleget - négy nő, köztük egy 15 éves tinédzser melleit fogdosta meg, és belecsípett fenekükbe is, miközben nyögéseket hallatott.

A rendőrség az egyik áldozat bejelentése nyomán fogta el a férfit, akinek tettét egy térfigyelő kamera is rögzítette.

A lengyel vendégmunkás beismerte ugyan, hogy szexuálisan zaklatott négy nőt idén április és augusztus között, de azzal védekezett: nem volt tisztában azzal, hogy törvényt szeg, mivel hazájában ez teljesen normális viselkedésnek számít. (Hol van itt a demokrácia?)


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 3)

Fő a jó ízlés. A köztéri szobroknak ízlésformáló szerepük is van, ezért örülök ennek a csodálatos ötletnek.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

Magyarországon az emberek nagy többsége az olcsóbban árusító nagyáruházakat részesíti előnybe. Esetleg kellemes karácsonyi meglepetés is érhet bennünket? Mitől féljünk jobban, a kutyaeledelnek szánt húsból gyártott parizertől, a csipogó tojástól, a szalmonellás tejtermékektől, az ólmozott paprikától, a növényvédőszertől csepegő szőlőtől, vagy a zöldes színű husoktól?

Újabb három, összesen már négy logisztikai központ működését függesztették fel Törökbálinton - közölte a Pest Megyei Állategészségügyi és Élelmiszerellenőrző Állomás vezetője. Virsinger György elmondta: a péntek óta tartó fokozott vizsgálat során egy illegális tojáscsomagolóra is rábukkantak, ahol egymillió darab, Németországból származó tojás regisztrációját, engedélyeztetését hamisították meg. 
Ez azt jelenti, hogy nem lehet nyomon követni: honnan származik az árukészlet és az eltarthatósági idejére vonatkozó adatok is bizonytalanok. Ezért elrendelték a nagy mennyiségű tojás megsemmisítését. 
Más helyeken tejtermékek, lekvárok, müzlik, csokoládék, félkész konyhai termékek hamis adatai miatt szükséges elrendelni a több tíz kamionnyi mennyiségű árunak a megsemmisítését. 
Az ideiglenesen bezárt raktárakhoz a nap során öt kamion érkezett Olaszországból, Lengyelországból, Németországból, ezeket nem engedték be az üzem területére. 
Az ellenőrzésekben korábban nyolc állatorvos vett részt, ám jelenleg már húsz megyei állatorvos dolgozik az ügyön. Munkájukat a budaörsi rendőrség emberei is segítik.

Az ellenőrzések a következő napokban - nem csak törökbálinti hűtőházakban, fagyasztó raktárakban - folytatódnak. Egyúttal a már szétküldött szabálytalan csomagolású élelmiszertételek visszavonását is elrendelte a szolgálat, 27 oldalon felsorolt, több száz olyan áruházról, üzletről van szó, ahol a polcokról be kell vonni ezeket a termékeket. 
Virsinger György azt is elmondta, hogy a szabálytalan csomagolású tételeknél nem lehet pontosan tudni, hogy mikor járt le a szavatosság, ám a tapasztalat szerint a hamisítók általában ügyelnek arra, hogy ne a legrosszabb minőségű áruk kerüljenek forgalomba - így ugyanis kisebb a lebukási veszély. 
Az állomás közegészségüggyel való veszélyeztetés miatt megtette a rendőrségi feljelentést. Belicza Andrea, a PMRFK sajtóreferense elmondta: rossz minőségű áru forgalomba hozatala miatt indult büntetőeljárás. (MTI, inforadio.hu)


----------



## platon (2006 December 9)

Visszavonják a polcokról
Megnevezték a lejárt élelmiszereket átcímkéző cégeket 
2006. december 07. 14:25 

Megnevezte Virsinger György, a Pest Megyei Állategészségügyi és Élelmiszerellenőrző Állomás vezetője azokat a cégeket, amelyekről feltételezhető, hogy nagy mennyiségű lejárt szavatosságú élelmiszert címkéztek át az elmúlt időben. 
Virsinger György, a Pest Megyei Állategészségügyi és Élelmiszerellenőrző Állomás vezetője szerint a magyar bejegyzésű, de külföldi tulajdonban lévő cégek - a M.E.G.A. Trade Kft., a M.E.G.A. Trade Dis Kft., a M.E.G.A. Foud Kft., a M.E.G.A. Foud Dis Kft. és MEGA Logistik Kft. - tartoznak ahhoz a cégcsoporthoz, amely a feltételezés szerint a nagy mennyiségű áruhamisításban érintett. 

Virsinger György elmondta, hogy a feltehetően ukrán, izraeli, osztrák és magyar tulajdonban lévő cégeknek a raktáraiban az elmúlt napokban 100 tonnánál is nagyobb mennyiségű, összesen 400 tételre tehető áruféleségnél végeztek manipulációt. A vizsgálat szerint a szavatossági időt a címkéken meghamisították, s valótlan dokumentumokkal látták el a termékek jelölését. 

Ebbe a termékkörbe lekvárok, müzlik, félkész élelmiszerek, tejtermékek, csokoládék tartoznak. Az ellenőrök az egyik raktárban felfedeztek egy illegális tojásátcsomagoló üzemet is. Itt egymillió, Németországból származó tojás megsemmisítését rendelték el. 

A rendőrséggel együttműködve folytatott eddigi vizsgálatok eredményeként négy raktárt záratott be a hatóság Törökbálinton. Mivel az áru egy része már kikerült a kereskedőkhöz, az állomás 1200 egységet - elsősorban nagy áruházláncokat - utasított a listán szereplő tételek visszavonására a polcokról. 

A hét végéig valamennyi helyen bevonják a gyanús termékeket, és elrendelik megsemmisítésüket. A szakember azt is elmondta, hogy ezeknek a hamis adatokkal forgalomba kerülő élelmiszereknek nem volt eddig bizonyíthatóan egészséget károsító hatása, rendszeresen fogyasztottak belőle például a raktárak biztonsági őrei is. 

Az élelmiszerellenőrző állomás további vizsgálatokat végez és értesítette valamennyi megye állomását, hogy fokozottan ellenőrizzék az élelmiszereket a raktárakban, kereskedelmi egységeknél - hívta fel rá a figyelmet Virsinger György. 

Új jogszabályok kidolgozása

Szigorítják az előírásokat, jogszabályokat dolgoznak ki az élelmiszerbiztonság fokozására - jelentette be Gőgös Zoltán, a Földművelésügyi és Vidékfejlesztési Minisztérium államtitkára. 

Az élelmiszer stratégiai áru, ezért a szabályok megkerülése óriási haszon megszerzésével kecsegtet. Az államtitkár azt emelte ki, hogy többnyire külföldről származó termékekről van szó. Ezzel szemben a hazai előállítású élelmiszerek minősége teljes biztonsággal megfelel a feltüntetett adatoknak, zártabb úton érkezik ugyanis a szántóföldtől a kereskedelemhez, így az áru útja jobban nyomon követhető.

Már ez is eredmény. Talán még nem késő a vásárlók védelmében.


----------



## platon (2006 December 12)

Etetés
Népszabadság • Tanács István • 2006. december 12. 
A boltokban olyankor is van átcímkézett áru, amikor a nyilvánosság nem szerez róla tudomást. A hatóságok sokmilliós bírságokat szabnak ki - amit a megbírságoltak jellemzően nem fizetnek meg. Az APEH közadók módjára behajthatná ezeket a bírságokat - de többnyire nem lép; vagy azért, mert a bírságoló határozatot megfellebbezik, és évekig nem születik jogerős ítélet, vagy mert nem is jutnak el hozzá az akták. A rendőrségnek is volna joga nyomozni, de feljelentés nélkül nem teszi, az meg nem lesz, míg nem ér az egekig valamilyen nyilvános botrány. Büntetőeljárásra persze nem is volna szükség, ha érnének valamit a nagy garral bevezetett európai minőségbiztosítási eljárások. Úgy látszik azonban - ez a M.E.G.A. Trade-ügy esetében nyilvánvaló -, semmi másnak nincs tényleges visszatartó ereje, csak annak, hogy a felelős gazdasági döntéshozó nagy eséllyel börtönbe kerülhessen. A rossz minőségű élelmiszerek forgalmazása rendkívül jövedelmező új ága a bűnözésnek. Hozzánk az uniós tagsággal érkezett meg teljes fegyverzetében - sem a hatóságok, sem a politika, sem a vásárló nincs felkészülve, hogy felvegye a harcot az élelmiszer-hamisítókkal. 





Vannak egyfelől az átlagember által tapasztalt tények. A Csongrád megyei Öttömösön tavaly megfogtak egy céget, amely befőttet és savanyúságot dolgozott fel egy elhagyott téeszmajorban. Kilencven tonna illegális terméket komposztáltak akkor - a céget nem büntették meg, feljelentést sem tettek ellene. Az idén ugyanez a cég már nemcsak Öttömösön, hanem Sándorfalván is kotyvasztotta a büdös savanyúságot. A telepre csak rendőrök segítségével jutott be az élelmiszer-vizsgáló hatóság. A helyi lap riportja szerint az engedély nélkül működő üzemben a dolgozók életveszélyes körülmények között főzték, csomagolták a lejárt szavatosságú savanyúságot, az üzemből annyi büdös szennyvíz folyt ki, hogy megsüllyedt tőle a focipálya öltözője. A tulajdonos azt mondta, hogy a családjának csomagolja a (90 tonna) savanyúságot. 

Ez a vállalkozó (nem külföldi) tavaly annyit veszített, amenynyit a szemétbe való savanyúságából megsemmisítettek. Ennél nyilván többet nyert, mert folytatta. Az idei ügyben már indult nyomozás - zárletörés miatt, mert a lefoglalt áru egy részét (ismeretlen tettes) elvitte a lezárt telepről. Egyébként egyetlen kiskereskedő sem jelentkezett, hogy ettől a cégtől vásárolt árut, ugyan vizsgálják már meg, nem romlott-e véletlenül. Jellemző, hogy a M.E.G.A. Trade áruit forgalmazó nagy áruházláncok is, amelyek a becsületes gyártónak rendre 60 meg 90 napra fizetnek, az átcímkézett árut az esetek egy részében azonnal kifizették. 

Lehet, hogy sem üzleti tisztesség, sem tudatos fogyasztói magatartás nincs elég ebben az országban. Törvény és jogalkalmazó azonban igenis létezik - ha csak annak érvényt szereznének, ami le van írva, már akkor sem itt tartanánk. Nagyrészt politikai akarat kérdése, hogy a sűrűn bolygatott államigazgatás, bűnüldözés milyen hatásfokkal teszi a dolgát. A legtöbb mégis rajtunk, polgárokon múlik - nem is csak a lekvár és a savanyúság ügyében: amit meg lehet velünk etetni, azt meg is etetik.


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 16)

Betiltották a Mennyből az angyalt
2006. december 16. 17:45


MNO 
A karácsonyi hagyományok védelmét kérték a kormánytól az olasz katolikus politikusok, miután egy általános iskolában betiltották a Jézust megemlítő karácsonyi dalokat.

A muzulmán diákokra hivatkozva tiltották be a tanárok a Mennyből az angyal című dalt egy bolzanói általános iskolában. A Forza Italia képviselője úgy véli: az ilyen esetek sértőek a katolikus gyerekek számára. A Kereszténydemokrata Unió és több Olaszországban élő muzulmán vezető is kérte, hogy ezt a tiltást vonassák vissza. 


(index.hu)


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 18)

*7 éves drogdíler*

2006-12-18
Birmingham - Drogfogyasztásért és -terjesztésért tanácsoltak el az iskola második osztályából egy hétéves brit kisfiút.


A személyiségi jogainak védelmében névtelen gyermeknél egy rutinellenőrzés során találtak tiltott szereket, amelyekkel rendszeresen látta el hasonló korú, vagy legfeljebb pár évvel idősebb társait. 

A brit News of the World vasárnapi magazin tényfeltáró riportkörútra indult Anglia nagyvárosainak általános iskoláiba, ahol sokkoló esetekkel találkoztak.


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 21)

*Megtalált paradicsom*

2006-12-20
Borneó - Ki hitte volna, hogy így, a XXI. század hajnalán még mindig vannak fehér foltok földünk térképén, és felfedezetlen állatfajok az erdők mélyén?
on error resume next ShockMode = (IsObject(CreateObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.7")))Sub banner_118817_FSCommand(ByVal command, ByVal args) call banner_118817_DoFSCommand(command, args)end sub 









Pedig igazi földi paradicsomra bukkantak nemrég Borneón, ahol azóta vagy 260 olyan állat- és növényfajt fedeztek fel, amelyekről korábban nem is hallottunk. Ilyen a hangzatos Rhacophorus gadingensis névre keresztelt levelibéka, ami nem túl hatékony a rejtőzködés terén, hisz a zöld falevélen ücsörgő vérpiros kétéltűt még egy szürkehályogos ragadozó is egyből kiszúrja. 

De még nála is izgalmasabb az a különleges harcsaféle, ami képes kiugrani a vízből, és speciális hasizma segítségével haladni is tud a part menti sziklákon. És hogy beláthassuk, mennyire nem a méret a fontos, a tudósokat leginkább egy még sosem látott halfaj hozta izgalomba, amely kifejlett korában sem haladja meg a két milliméteres hosszúságot.


----------



## oma (2006 December 21)

Jujj, Bekakiralyfi, az nem joooo; piros beka zold levelen! 
Jo azonban, hogy a mi kedves Bekank zold, es igy rejtozkodni is tud. 

Ellenben a felfedezes izgalmas. Vajon barki bemehet abba a "paradicsomba"?


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 21)

oma írta:


> Jujj, Bekakiralyfi, az nem joooo; piros beka zold levelen!
> Jo azonban, hogy a mi kedves Bekank zold, es igy rejtozkodni is tud.
> 
> Ellenben a felfedezes izgalmas. Vajon barki bemehet abba a "paradicsomba"?


 

Nem hinnem, szerintem nagyon vigyaznak ra


----------



## hajlando (2007 Február 8)

Nagyon szomoru dolog, hogy nekunk magyaroknak, akik egy kulturnemzet vagyunk-konyorognunk kell, hogy gyerekeink tanulhassanak. Epp a primitiv nemzetek alljak utunkat, miota trianonban felhetalmazast kaptak teruleteinkre, azota basaskodnak felettunk.
Sajnalatra melto, hogy a mai magyar politikusok elllensegeik sajat nepuknek.


----------



## Vokri (2007 Március 10)

reméllem 15.-én elzavarják őket mert kifosztják a lakosságot


----------



## palinkasa (2007 Március 11)

Á, a magyarnak csak dolgozni szabad.


----------



## nuspladel (2007 Március 11)

hát igen


----------



## Kate25 (2007 Március 12)

Ha már a békákról van szó... Nézzétek meg ezt a kis filmet és gondolkozzatok, hogy érdemes-e akárcsak 1 csókot is pazarolni rájuk


----------



## apaszka (2007 Március 15)

palinkasa írta:


> Á, a magyarnak csak dolgozni szabad.


Ebben igazat adok neked,hiszen ami ebben az országban folyik,a feudalizmus kutya f....! A múltiknak mindent szabad!


----------



## apaszka (2007 Március 15)

csocsike írta:


> *Megtalált paradicsom*
> 
> 2006-12-20
> Borneó - Ki hitte volna, hogy így, a XXI. század hajnalán még mindig vannak fehér foltok földünk térképén, és felfedezetlen állatfajok az erdők mélyén?
> ...



Hát igen!

A világunkban mindenre van pénz,fegyverkezésre,meg lobbira,hogy alternatív energiákat ne találhassák meg,mert az olaj körül forog minden. Pedig a jelennellll kelllene foglalkozni!


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 15)

Kate25 írta:


> Ha már a békákról van szó... Nézzétek meg ezt a kis filmet és gondolkozzatok, hogy érdemes-e akárcsak 1 csókot is pazarolni rájuk


Szegényke rossz békát fogott


----------



## 2xB (2008 Augusztus 8)

és az jó?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 9)

Kate25 írta:


> Ha már a békákról van szó... Nézzétek meg ezt a kis filmet és gondolkozzatok, hogy érdemes-e akárcsak 1 csókot is pazarolni rájuk


Tulajdonképpen nem a békacsókkal volt baj, az egészen rendesen működött. A királyfinál kezdődtek a gondok. Ha általánosítanék, akkor a férfiakra pazarólt csókdosások környékén keresgélnék! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## samuray (2008 Augusztus 14)

politika nem nekem való hely


----------



## Ayumi756 (2008 Október 21)

Nem érdemes politizálni még ha az egyik kormány rosszabbul irányít is az eszetlen embereket "tisztelet a kivételnek" úgy sem lehet meggyőzni az igazságról. A legtöbben csak szimpátiára választanak ezért bukik az ország!


----------



## Dirk88 (2008 December 15)

mik vannak


----------



## Scooter1986 (2008 December 22)

azzz igen ez durva egy picit nem ???? meglepődtem ám


----------



## fip (2009 Szeptember 4)

*igazság*



Ayumi756 írta:


> Nem érdemes politizálni még ha az egyik kormány rosszabbul irányít is az eszetlen embereket "tisztelet a kivételnek" úgy sem lehet meggyőzni az igazságról. A legtöbben csak szimpátiára választanak ezért bukik az ország!



Főleg, hogy nincs is igazság. Minden népréteg számára más az igazság. Szimpátia alapján szavaz mindenki szinte, azt meg jól lehet manipulálni. Főleg a friss szavazók (fiatalok) és a nyugdíjasok. De persze a többiek is. Meg én is...


----------



## Stewe_T (2009 Szeptember 17)

Minden emberi tevékenység mozgatórugója az érdek. Ki tudja hihetőbbé tenni a mézesmadzagot? Még akkor is ezen múlik, ha tényleg édes ami a másik végén vár


----------



## alim (2009 November 5)

Csak egyszer jönne már el az az idő, hogy racionálisan próbálnánk meg gondolkodni, és meglátnánk, hogy nem kell feltétlenül a mézesmadzagot nyalogatni! Hátha van más alternatíva is...


----------



## Kellenifog (2009 November 17)

A gondolkodás alapfeltétele az agy mint működőképes szerv, a politikusoknál sok esetben ez hiányzik, vagy profitorientáltan működik


----------



## maer (2009 November 28)

sajnos a legtöbbje tényleg ilyen


----------



## benina (2009 November 30)

De a pénzt azt megtudják számolni!


----------



## zsani maci (2009 December 23)

Én már semmin sem tudok elcsodálkozni.


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

Meg kellene tanulni elfogadni és tiszteletben tartani egymást és egymás értékrendszereit! Az élet minden területére igaz a harmónia! Ha ez meg van akkor lenne egy normális élet ezen a bolygón! Talán! Mondjuk ehhez sokminden más is kellene!


----------



## anici16 (2010 Január 8)

Nahát nem is tudtam , h ilyen is történt Kolozsváron pedig itt élek


----------



## nsza (2010 Január 9)

Ha valaki jól beléd rúg és utána vendégségbe megy hozzád, örülsz?


----------



## macamama (2010 Január 14)

Létszám leépítés helyett 3an kapunk 2 fizetést, de csak napi fél órával kell kevesebbet dolgoznunk, és ráadásul úgy kell menni dolgozni, hogy reggel 1 órahosszat ügyelni a korán érkező gyerekekre, majd a többi munkaidőt meg 11 óra után kell letölteni a munkahelyemen. Ez is sokkoló úgy érzem!!!


----------



## szaszni (2010 Január 18)

Látod mért nem mentél BKV-nak zsugázhatnál majd végkielégítenének nyugdíjaznának és újra foglalkoztatnának és így tovább.


----------



## ildikozoli (2010 Január 25)

Mindig csak a politika....


----------



## macamama (2010 Január 25)

Senki nem beszél itt a politikáról. Ezek tények.
Tetszik ,nem tetszik ez van. Nekem azt mondta a nagyfőnököm, ha nem tetszik, el lehet menni. Nem kell akkor nekik végkielégítést fizetni, és a létszámleépítés gondja egy csapásra megoldódik


----------



## szabod117 (2010 Március 28)

hallottam olyanról, hogy a munkatársak azért szídják egymást, mert hogy a főnök a másikat jobban szereti mert kirúgta és így kapot végkielégítést őt bezzeg nem rúgják ki....


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

ez is a mi szégyenünk


----------



## Szandra_91 (2013 Február 9)

érdekes


----------

